#ubuntu-br 2011-06-06
<invisitor> Olá, alguém saberia/poderia me ajudar com um problema de audio no ubuntu??
<invisitor> Olá, alguém saberia/poderia me ajudar com um problema de audio no ubuntu??
<rsfreitas> qouve
<Hyuristyle> alguem sabe os requerimentos pra rodar o ubuntu com unity 2d?
<Hyuristyle> tipo, uns 256, 512 de ram?
<Hyuristyle> alguém?
<Giverny> Hyuristyle usa o google
<Hyuristyle> ja usei
<Hyuristyle> por isso estou aki x.x
<Hyuristyle> ...perguntando...
<Hyuristyle> Giverny: vc sabe?
<Giverny> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/unity-hardware-exigido
<Giverny> o google sabe Hyuristyle
<Hyuristyle> foi la q vc axou?
<Giverny> sim
<Hyuristyle> então ele ñ sabe
<Hyuristyle> pq esse ai é para unity > 3 < D
<Hyuristyle> eu eprguntei sobre o 2D
<Hyuristyle> eu ja tinha lido essa pagina da wiki
<Hyuristyle> mas ñ fala nd sobre o unity 2d
<Hyuristyle> por isso eu estou aki perguntando
<Hyuristyle> só qria saber se os requisitos são os msms do gnome-classic
<Hyuristyle> se é +, ou -
<Hyuristyle> enfim
<Hyuristyle> saberia me dizer?
<Hyuristyle> Giverny: saberia?
<Giverny> Hyuristyle sei não man
<Giverny> Hyuristyle sempre que quero saber algo assim eu uso o google
<Hyuristyle> pois eh, eu tbm, mas dessa vez ñ fui reliz
<Hyuristyle> feliz*
<Hyuristyle> novamente - por isso vim aqui perguntar...
<Giverny> http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/
<Hyuristyle> ?
<Hyuristyle> qnd uma pessoa não sabe a resposta, diz: 'pergunta pro google', 'o google sabe'
<Hyuristyle> basta dizer q ñ sabe
<Hyuristyle> isso só serve pra noobs mentais
<Hyuristyle> a maioria do meu conhecimento sobre computação eu aprendi pesquisando
<Giverny> Hyuristyle
<Giverny> http://goo.gl/0zoZd
<Hyuristyle> se vim parar aqui é pq ñ axei pesquisando
<Hyuristyle> e outra
<Hyuristyle> é um chat sobre ubuntu...
<Hyuristyle> nada mais a dizer...
<rsfreitas> pergunta no canal gringo?!?!
<Giverny> http://goo.gl/0zoZd
<Giverny> http://goo.gl/0zoZd
<Giverny> http://goo.gl/0zoZd
<Hyuristyle> pq vcs usam software livre?
<Hyuristyle> se ñ sabem oq é compartilhar conhecimento, pq usam?
<Hyuristyle> olha o flood
<Hyuristyle> ubottu-br: Giverny está floodando
<ubottu-br> Hyuristyle: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Giverny> Hyuristyle
<Giverny> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/UnityHardwareRequirements
<Giverny> Hyuristyle mais do que isso eu não sei fazer só se eu for ai em tua casa usar o google
<Hyuristyle> esquece...
<Hyuristyle> deixa pra lá
<Giverny> ok
<Hyuristyle> como eu disse, eu pergunto sobre unity 2D
<Hyuristyle> axo q ñ há material sobre isso
<Hyuristyle> deve ser os msms requisitos do gnome-classic
<Giverny> Hyuristyle tá com a boca aberta ae?
<Hyuristyle> x.x
<Hyuristyle> ñ
<Hyuristyle> pq?
<Giverny> mama me olhando?
<Hyuristyle> q?
<Hyuristyle> Giverny: ??
<Giverny> Hyuristyle ??
<Hyuristyle> Giverny	Hyuristyle tá com a boca aberta ae?
<Hyuristyle> Giverny	mama me olhando?
<Hyuristyle> ta viajando?
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> tou em casa
<Hyuristyle> qual sua idade, man?
<Hyuristyle> sua mãe deixa vc usar o pc?
<Hyuristyle> Giverny: vc tem problemas mentais?
<Hyuristyle> vc usa o ubuntu em um serviço de inclusão social?
<Andre_Gondim> Hyuristyle, seja gentil com os usuários do canal
<ricardojorge> Hyuristyle, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Unity2d
<Hyuristyle> Andre_Gondim: é uma pergunta séria, não estou querendo ser rude...
<Hyuristyle> ricardojorge: valeu...
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<Hyuristyle> ricardojorge: saberia me dizer se os requesitos [512 mb recomendado] de ram para rodar o ubuntu com o gnome-classic desktop é o mesmo para se rodar o ubuntu com unity 2D?
<Hyuristyle> essa era minha dúvida inicial...
<Giverny> Hyuristyle minha dúvida é, mama me olhando?
<Giverny> :T
<Hyuristyle> Giverny: e a minha dúvida é: você tem problemas mentais?
<ricardojorge> Hyuristyle, preciso ver c/ calma, isso, mas se vc ver c/ calma todos os links desse wikis é presumivel que sim
<Hyuristyle> ricardojorge: uhum... valeu
<invisitor> <ricardojorge> por acaso saberia me indicar um material para testar o som no ubuntu ?
<ricardojorge> Hyuristyle, já que o unity 2d, além de tender a ser mais leve ele é voltado p/ pl. de vídeos sem recurso 3d
<invisitor> <ricardojorge> tenho tido problemas após reinstalar uma versão limpa do sistema 10.10
<Giverny> invisitor http://www.linuxbrasil.org.br/configuracoes_iniciantes/som/configuracao_do_som.html
<ricardojorge> invisitor, 1º é bom vc verificar sua pl. de som
<Hyuristyle> ricardojorge: uhum... é q minha dúvida era se, rodando o ubuntu com unity 2D poderia ser mais leve q rodando o gnome-classic
<Giverny> Andre_Gondim velho porque as pessoas não gostam do google?
<Giverny> =s
<ricardojorge> Hyuristyle, ai acredito que o gnome classic seja mais leve
<Hyuristyle> ricardojorge: hum... de qualquer forma, vlw
<invisitor> <Giverny> obrigado! checarei
<invisitor> <ricadojorge> obrigado, verificarei o link citado, lá tem uma forma de reconhecer a placa
<ricardojorge> invisitor, qto a pl. de som, pode alguma atualização de kernel ter predujicado o reconhecimento, pode mas ñ tome isso como uma referência exata, veja no google referencia da tua pl. de som e o ubuntu 10.10
<ricardojorge> invisitor, aqui p/ reconhecer componentes pci do pc uso o comando lspci - lá vem listado entre vários a pl. de som
<xGrind> alguem ae ja usou o Btrfs ?
<invisitor> <Gioverny> o comando alsaconf nao funciona no meu terminal, alguma ideia?
<invisitor> <ricardojorge> verdade, me lembro desse comando. alguma idéia depois de saber qual placa possuo ?
<ricardojorge> invisitor, aqui no meu terminal deu isso - 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) - deve se por ai que vc deve checar
<invisitor> <ricardojorge> isso, no meu consegui tirar a placa 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<invisitor> <ricardojorge> mas tem alguma idéia de como procurar uma forma de testar. pois aparenta estar com as bibliotecas ok
<invisitor> <ricardojorge> já fiz os testes pela interface gráfica mas nao sai som
<teos> boa nooite
<ricardojorge> invisitor, qual sua pl. de som afinal
<teos> estou usando o lubuntu
<teos> e quero usar um monitor externo
<teos> no notebook
<teos> preciso de que programa para fazer isso
<teos> ???
<invisitor>  <ricardojorge> isso, no meu consegui tirar a placa 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<ricardojorge> invisitor, vixe e qual sua versão de ubuntu mesmo?
<invisitor>  <ricardojorge> 00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<invisitor>  <ricardojorge> 10.10
<teos> alguma ajuda?
<ricardojorge> invisitor,  vou dar uma googlada aqui
<invisitor>  <ricardojorge> ok. obrigado
<teos> alguma ajuda?  usar dual monitor com o lubuntu??
<teos> alguem pode me ajudar a configurar dois monitores no notebook acteon
<teos> ???
<Hyuristyle> teos: maus cara, ñ sei =/
<teos> tudo bem
<teos> vou tentando por aki
<teos> tinha o displayconfig  antes
<teos> mais agora ta foda
<Hyuristyle> teos: pq?
<teos> to com uma bomba
<teos> o notebook acteon da cce
<teos> ele tem o chip grafico sis
<teos> 761
<teos> pra fazer funcionar a parte grafica foi uma lenda
<teos> agora to com um monitor de 21
<teos> e queria ver a imagem do note no monitor
<teos> mais não consigo
<Hyuristyle> o displayconfig ñ da?
<Hyuristyle> vc disse q usava...
<teos> eu não usei
<teos> eu pesquisei no google
<teos> estava disponivel ate a versao 9.04
<Hyuristyle> invisitor: pq vc ñ instala o ubuntu 11.04? o kernel foi atualizado e está mais compatível com dispositivos...
<Hyuristyle> teos: hum
<Hyuristyle> teos: da uma procurada, deve ter sim
<teos> chipset via são
<teos> uma lenda
<teos> tanto para audio como para video
<Hyuristyle> hum
<invisitor> hyuristyle: eu atualizei a versao já
<Hyuristyle> ai mata
<ricardojorge> invisitor, até p/ o ubuntu 10.04lts essa pl. de som apresenta problema, e quase ñ tem muita coisa p/ o 10.10 - essa busca precisa ser feita c/ mais calma, e umas tentativas de tua parte, pelo que entendi parece que a pl. é que ñ é tão compatŕivel c/ o pulse audio, havia usuários que desativavam o pulse audio e usavam o alsamixer, mas isso vc precisa procurar c/ calma
<invisitor> ricardojorge: agradeço ricardo. fiz uns testes aqui e funcionou
<Hyuristyle> invisitor: como resolveu?
<ricardojorge> invisitor, blz então vou indo boa noite p/ vc e p/ todos
<invisitor> ricardojorge, acabei de conseguir através do desktop alterar uma opcao e deu certo. agredeço sua ajuda@
<invisitor> ricardojorge, boa noite
<Hyuristyle> saindo tbm...
<Hyuristyle> fui
<xispirito> ta e ae, qual é a boa?
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, boa noite man. :)
<xispirito> fala peregrinator_six
<xispirito> noite
<adriano> oi
<peregrinator_six> adriano, boa noite, diga lá...!?
<xispirito> hahaha
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, tratei com educação, por iso correu...
<peregrinator_six> *isso...
<xispirito> atira umapedra que ele fica =)
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, brasileiro não é acostumado com isso não, hoje em dia...
<peregrinator_six> DEMODE
<peregrinator_six> licensed, :)
<licensed> peregrinator_six, opa
<xispirito> licensed...eu lembro de você, só não sei de onde...
<licensed> xispirito, kkk vai saber
<xispirito> heh
<licensed> xispirito, eu sou pior que o ar.. estou em todo lugar
<xispirito> licensed, parente do mestre dos magos
<licensed> xispirito, brasnet talvez? irchighway?
<licensed> ou entao é daqui mesmo
<licensed> ou campus party
<xispirito> licensed, realmente não sei =)
<UdontKnow> heh
<xispirito> UdontKnow, quanto tempo eu não via uma mensagem sua...
<xispirito> é só em ano bisexto...
<licensed> uaehuaehaue
<licensed> estou fazendo uns testes de rede aqui.. depois eu volto abraços
<UdontKnow> xispirito: correria, ta dificil
<UdontKnow> xispirito: ainda mais agora que vou mudar de pais
<xispirito> que bom, pior é não ter o que fazer
<xispirito> opa, vai para onde?
<UdontKnow> suiça
<xispirito> que massa, tomara que tenha sorte
<UdontKnow> valeu, vou ter sim, ao que tudo indica
<UdontKnow> :-)
<xispirito> boa
<xispirito> mas você vai por causa detrabalho ou a rumo mesmo?
<UdontKnow> trabalho, arrumei um novo la
<xispirito> ai é bom
<xispirito> sair a rumo nem sempre da certo
<UdontKnow> eh, complicado, ainda mais em um pais desse
<UdontKnow> na suica, visto de trabalho tem que ser pedido pela empresa, antes de vc ir pra la
<xispirito> eu queria ir para holanda, pelo menos tirar umas férias la..
<xispirito> não sabia desta
<UdontKnow> essa semana acho que consigo dar inicio no processo de visto
<xispirito> eu odeio estas coisas burocráticas
<xispirito> eu ia me flagelar todos os dias se trabalhasse com direito
<UdontKnow> lol
<xispirito> é, eu sou meio anarco...
<UdontKnow> agora preciso achar tradutor juramentado pra alemao
<xispirito> pra que?
<UdontKnow> traduzir meus documentos pra alemao, pra dar entrada no processo de visto
<UdontKnow> documentos de escola, faculdade, antecedentes criminais, ...
<UdontKnow> quinhentas mil coisas
<xispirito> ta doido...odeio documentos
<Thales> UdontKnow, vai trabalhar aonde?
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, compra um conhaque, mistura com café preto sem açúcar e mete de um gole só...
<xispirito> você fai ficar que nem no verão
<UdontKnow> Thales: em zurich, na suica
<Thales> UdontKnow, em uma multinacional?
<UdontKnow> Thales: sim
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, http://www.estudio.gunga.com.br/?p=312
<xispirito> galeon =)
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, odeio tudo o que se assemelha a drogas! ;)
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, o segredo é a moderação =)
<UdontKnow> pergunta pros moderadores se esse assunto e ontopic entao
<xispirito> lembrai lembrai o cinco de novembro...
<xispirito> este site me lembrou =)
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, com drogas nem moderado e nem sem moderação! Tolerancia zero! ;)
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, isso é coisa de mídia de massas
<xispirito> a humanidade usa drogas desde os primórdios
<Giverny> ópio
<Giverny> :}
<Giverny> _\|/_
<xispirito> existem citações a maconha em obras chinesas de cinco mil anos atrás
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, pra mim não, não sou humanidade, sou eu mesmo e vivo por mim e darei conta só de minhas atitudes, sejam boas ou ruins! ;)
<UdontKnow> poderiam levar esse assunto pra outro lugar?
<xispirito> UdontKnow, tem ninguem na room, é tarde...
<xispirito> finge ue ta de férias =)
<xispirito> #que
<UdontKnow> xispirito: isso nao e motivo pra desrespeitar
<xispirito> não é desrespeito, de maneira nenhuma
<xispirito> eu respeito muito este lugar e estas pessoas
<UdontKnow> entao por favor entenda que nao e lugar pra isso e respeite
<xispirito> é que como disse, sou meio anarco
<xispirito> mas ferei vossa vontade =)
<xispirito> #farei
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia...
<zimbres> a
<zimbres> oi, voces sabem se existe algum canal para C++ brasil?
<jefferson_> eae pessoal...
<paladinn> eae
<jefferson_> jeff
<jefferson_> tudo tranquilo
<jefferson_> ?
<jefferson_> alguem ja instalou o ubuntu 11?
<jefferson_> ??
<jefferson_> o q acharam do ubuntu 11?
<flawin> Bom dia, pessoal!
<flawin> Galera, como faço para atualizar o LibreOffice 3.3 para a mais nova versão 3.4 via PPA?
<flawin> Tenho que baixar o LibreOffice versão 3.4?
<flawin> Tenho o PPA do LibreOffice, mas não consigo atualizar. O mesmo ainda não foi disponibilizado via PPA, é isso?
<yro_anjos> Bom dia !
<flawin> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<yro_anjos> flawin: acabei de baixar e não consigo instala-lo
<flawin> yro_anjos: Aqui eu já tenho instalado!
<flawin> Só preciso atualizar...
<yro_anjos> EduardeCalibal: gabezao... se lembram daqle "probleminha"  da partição com bad block e nem deixava ser acessada, resolvir bootando pelo PartMagic
<gabezao> massa
<gabezao> ;D
<yro_anjos> gabezao: salvei o que tinha que salvar e depois, criei outra partição
<flawin> E ai galera, tem como atualizar ou tenho mesmo que baixar a nova versão do LibreOffice?
<adorilson> flawin: ele foi instalado a partir do PPA ?
<flawin> adorilson: não, já veio com distro. Add o PPA depois..
<adorilson> flawin: é, então deveria atualizar sim
<adorilson> a nao ser, q nao tenha mesmo sido disponibilizado no PPA
<flawin> adorilson: estou pensando nisso..
<flawin> adorilson: vau fazer o download então.
<EduardeCalibal> flawin, eu venho copiando direto deles a várias versões.
<EduardeCalibal> Não chega a ser um problema...
<flawin> aEduardeCalibal: cara, vou baixar..
<flawin> EduardeCalibal: vou baixar mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Na hora de instalar só lembra do pacote de integração com o sistema que não fica na mesma pasta.
<EduardeCalibal> Senão vai ficar sem ele nos menus.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<solteiro2> bom dia , alguem sabe como eu consigo compartilhar um hd na internet ou so uma pasta completa de fotos?
<Pretto> solteiro2: procure por dropbox ou ubuntuOne
<solteiro2> Ok
<solteiro2> ty
<zimbres> um servidor de ftp nao serviria?
<solteiro2> ou como faco pra editar... o profile
<solteiro2> nao sei como chegar nele nunca fiz isso... primeira vez
<solteiro2> quero ir no edit/profile/
<solteiro2> e digitar uma linha nova
<solteiro2> ??
<xispirito> solteiro2, será que você não quer ~/.bashrc?
<solteiro2> edita o /etc/profile
<solteiro2> coloca na ultima linha assim....
<solteiro2> alias compartilhar='webfsd -p 8080 -r /media/JUNINHO'
<solteiro2> quero fazer isso
<xispirito> é só escrever o comando lá então, como root
<solteiro2> ~/.bashrc
<xispirito> estranho querer isto em profile, mas não vou questionar...
<solteiro2> root@solteiro2:/home/solteiro2# ~/.bashrc
<solteiro2> bash: /root/.bashrc: Permissão negada
<solteiro2> root@solteiro2:/home/solteiro2#
<xispirito> solteiro2, e o editor?
<xispirito> root@solteiro2:/home/solteiro2# gedit ~/.bashrc
<xispirito> ou, root@solteiro2:/home/solteiro2# gedit .bashrc
<Agua> boa tarde
<MarconM> e ae galera
<MarconM> PingaR0x:
<MarconM> blz
<AndreLima> \quit
<AndreLima> #/quit
<CentoZ> alguem sabe me dizer pq meu servidor web http://200.216.61.234 mostra a pagina em branco?
<CentoZ> Alguem mexe com apache aee?
<zeppelin_> !falta
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'falta' not found
<zeppelin_> !faltam
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'faltam' not found
<zeppelin_> ! faltam
<zeppelin_> oops canal errado !
<gabezao> CentoZ,
<CentoZ> [gabezao]: oi
<gabezao> Oops! This link appears to be broken.
<gabezao> link quebrado
<gabezao> me explica melhor o cenario CentoZ
<CentoZ> gabezao seguinte to com um servidor web que só funciona na rede interna, e preciso colocar ele pra acesso externo, se acesso na rede interna ele mostra a pagina do apache e se acesso ele externamente mostra uma pagina toda em branco
<gabezao> então o problema nao é no apache
<gabezao> é no roteamento das portas
<gabezao> como é a rede? a internet?
<CentoZ> esse servidor de web é o mesmo firewall da rede, possui duas placas externa eth0 e interna eth1
<gabezao> existe proxytransparente CentoZ ?
<gabezao> qual a internet q vc tem?
<gabezao> dedicada? adsl?
<CentoZ> gabezao sim, aqui é dedicada
<gabezao> existe proxy transparente?
<CentoZ> gabezao metodo autenticado
<gabezao> mas é trnasparente?
<CentoZ> e é necessario setar o proxy no navegador exceto os ips que estao na regra de liberados
<CentoZ> esses nao sao necessarios de nenhuma configuração de proxy
<gabezao> eu acho q é alguma zica do iptables, ta estranho...
<gabezao> CentoZ, faz assim: iptable-save | grep 80 e posta no pastbin
<gabezao> um iptables -L seria interessante tb
<CentoZ> gabezao http://pastebin.com/fWUwbt7P
<Kazenin> tá arrombadim esse firewall hein
<CentoZ> Kazenin pq?
<gabezao> faz o outro comando ali, do grep
<gabezao> e cola tb
<Kazenin> tudo ACCEPT
<Kazenin> as políticas padrão
<CentoZ> gabezao http://pastebin.com/JgaYppgi
<gabezao> CentoZ, comando errado
<gabezao> é o iptables-save
<CentoZ> Kazenin agora que comecei a ver iptables, o admin daqui se foi
<CentoZ> [root@proxy-mns root]# iptable-save | grep 80                                -bash: iptable-save: command not found
<gabezao> iptables-save
<gabezao> desculpa
<gabezao> é com s.
<CentoZ> :)
<CentoZ> root@proxy-mns root]# iptables-save | grep 80
<CentoZ> -bash: [root@proxy-mns: command not found
<gabezao> qual distribuiçao é CentoZ ?
<CentoZ> [gabezao]: sim
<gabezao> sim? :P
<CentoZ> Centos
<gabezao> e vem pedir ajuda no canal do ubuntu? :P tem q falar qual é distro que ajuda.. oeahhoeaheo
<gabezao> selinuxenabled ; echo $?
<gabezao> faz esse comando
<gabezao> veja oq ele retorna
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<gabezao> é zica montar server de proxy junto com httpd ;/
<CentoZ> gabezao apenas tinha que colocar /sbin/ na frente do comando deu certo perae
<gabezao> vc tem q chamar o su sempre com -
<gabezao> su -
<gabezao> dai ele puxa as variaveis de ambiente e você não tera esse problema.
<CentoZ> gabezao valeu pela dica do su -, tae o link com o comando que vc pediu http://pastebin.com/mRxyh3Ev
<gabezao> -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.138.59:80
<gabezao> essa regra ta apontando a porta 80 pra outra maquina.
<CentoZ> vou comentar essa
<CentoZ> mais alguma gabezao ?
<gabezao> pode remover essa tb
<gabezao> -A FORWARD -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<gabezao> pois ele nao fara forward, pois esta na mesma maquina!
<gabezao> eae CentoZ ? houve susse ?
<CentoZ> ««gabezao»»: ainda tentanto buscar uma linha nesse script de firewall imenso, como estou pelo vi nao sei em linha ele esta
<gabezao> ééé
<gabezao> foda
<gabezao> qual editor vc ta usando CentoZ ?
<CentoZ> gabezao, vi
<gabezao> CentoZ, faz assim: /80
<gabezao> ele vai para onde ta escrito 80
<gabezao> para ir pulando aperta n
<CentoZ> gabezao, ok fazendo aqui
<CentoZ> gabezao acho que ja removi, pq -A FORWARD -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT nao encontri, vou fazer o iptables-save denovo ok?
<Kazenin> CentoZ, véi tá funfando já
<gabezao> ja rodou o script novamente?
<gabezao> AGORA DEU
<Kazenin> só que tá aparecendo teu phpinfo
<gabezao> :)
<gabezao> JA DEU AE CentoZ ?
<CentoZ> [gabezao]: http://pastebin.com/0CVWs281 ve aee
<gabezao> ja deu CentoZ
<gabezao> ta acessando..
<gabezao> PHP Version 4.2.2
<Kazenin> php 4 ainda ?
<CentoZ> [gabezao]: ehh isso aeeee
<CentoZ> gabezao valeuuuuuu mestre
<gabezao> centos né Kazenin
<gabezao> OHEAHOEAHOEAHO
<Kazenin> hasohaououaoueousaoueousuoaa
<Kazenin> mas nem o Debian meu
<Kazenin> que é considerado "museu"
<gabezao> debian lançou faz 10 dias
<gabezao> ta tirando
<gabezao> LSKALASKSA
<gabezao> Kazenin,
<gabezao> [root@correio ~]# php -v
<gabezao> PHP 5.2.9 (cli) (built: Apr 15 2009 09:30:33)
<gabezao> em 2009!
<Kazenin> Debian né ?
<gabezao> nao
<gabezao> fedora :D
<gabezao> deixa eu ver no debian
<gabezao> PHP 5.2.6-1+lenny9 with Suhosin-Patch 0.9.6.2 (cli) (built: Aug  4 2010 03:25:57)
<gabezao> :)
<gabezao> qual centos é esse CentoZ ?
<gabezao> 3?
<gabezao> Linux sylvester.devel.redhat.com 2.4.20-2.41smp #1 SMP Sun Feb 9 09:29:47 EST 2003 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<gabezao> 2003
<gabezao> meu deus
<gabezao> ;P
<Kazenin> 2 ????
<CentoZ> gabezao kkkkkkk
<Kazenin> meu deus
<Kazenin> kernel 2.4 ???
<Kazenin> tá de zuera
<CentoZ> Kazenin aqui ta desatualizado demais mano
<gabezao> kernel da red-hat nao se leva mt em consideraçao
<gabezao> q eles coloca patch em tudo..
<CentoZ> gabezao eu queria atualizar esse linux só que nao possui mais suporte
<gabezao> CentoZ,
<gabezao> nem vale a pena ainda atualizar... so se for trocar de distro..
<gabezao> so q se for pra utilizar pra produçao esse apache CentoZ
<gabezao> é melhor trocar mesmo
<CentoZ> Kazenin como fecho esse firewall ?
<CentoZ> gabezao vou trocar
<CentoZ> Kazenin eu poderia mandar meu script de firewall e vc ver que alteraçoes fazer?
<Kazenin> CentoZ, como vc vai trocar de distro e esse aí não vai ficar em produção deixa quieto
<CentoZ> [(Kazenin)]: enquanto nao troco queria fechar ele pq tem um invasor aqui que deixa msgs no server
<gabezao> HAHAHAHAHHAA
<gabezao> onde ele deixa?
<Kazenin> XD
 * Kazenin rindo aqui tb
<licensed> quem faz curso de ti em universidade publica?
<gabezao> só os 486 pra aprender licensed
<gabezao> ai é foda..
<licensed> gabezao, é isso que eu queria saber.. se os labs sao r0x
<gabezao> depende da univerisade licensed
<gabezao> aqui da UTFRP é melhor que o meu q é pago
<gabezao> da UTP
<Kazenin> quando eu fiz a minha tinha de compilar é no papel
<Kazenin> só foi aparecer micro no meu ultimo semestre
<CentoZ> gabezao vou indo nessa obrigado
<gabezao> falow
<rogerio_> pessoal tem dois hds meu que esta abrindo com o sistema, como faço para isso não ocorrer?
<rogerio_> quando tento desmintar a unidade ocorre este erro
<rogerio_> Error unmounting: umount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<rogerio_> umount: only root can unmount UUID=2438B94C38B91DAC from /media/Windows_Seven
<gabezao> isso não é um erro, ta escrito ali oq ele reclama
<gabezao> "only root can unmount"
<gabezao> para ele nao montar automaticamente altere no /etc/fstab
<gabezao> a linha que corresponde no "UUID=2438B94C38B91DAC"
<gabezao> coloca defaults,noauto
<rogerio_> perrmissão negada quanto eu escrevo isto no terminal
<gabezao> escreve o que?
<rogerio_> /etc/fstab
<gabezao> tem q ser como root
<gabezao> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<rogerio_> como faço para gerar uma senha root
<rogerio_> ?
<gabezao> sudo passwd root
<gabezao> consegui rogerio_ ?
<rogerio_> eu digitei a senha depois entrei como root (su e a senha) depois digitei  "/etc/fstab"  mas deu permissão negada do mesmo geito (Mesmo como root)
<Kazenin> nano /etc/fstab
<Kazenin> gedit /etc/fstab
<Kazenin> tanto faz =D
<rogerio_> gedit:2135): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported
<rogerio_> deu este erro seguido deste
<rogerio_> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./gio/gdbusconnection.c:2279:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<rogerio_> Abortado
<Kazenin> nano /etc/fstab
<rogerio_> consegui abriu no terminal
<rogerio_> como gravar arquivo modificado no terminal ubuntu
<rogerio_> Valeu pela ajuda, como sempre nenhuma!
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkk
<flawin> Boa noite!
<flawin> Pessoal, estou em dúvida sobre qual navegador usar...
<Gallus> flawin, o chrome tem crescido muito. mas eu ainda uso o firefox
<ElDeablo> Boa noite!
<Kazenin> ElDeablo, boa !
<darouca> Noite...
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-07
<siolimarcolx> E ae!
<siolimarcolx> Alguem aki já configurou um server de cameras.. com Ubuntu.. com alguma geovision??
<Kazenin> geovision não
<Kazenin> só com aquela pico 2000
<siolimarcolx> a sim
<Kazenin> aquelas baratinhas
<siolimarcolx> mas a pico não é falsa.??
<siolimarcolx> tem algum tutorial??
<siolimarcolx> a sim.
<Kazenin> o software é o ZoneMinder
<siolimarcolx> a sim
<siolimarcolx> to com uma Gv 800
<siolimarcolx> e queria configurar
<Kazenin> se o Ubuntu detectar é um abraço
<Kazenin> a parte do Zoneminder é susse
<Kazenin> o que mais tem na net é ensinando como fazer
<siolimarcolx> a tah
<siolimarcolx> o osso é os modulos de drivers da geo.
<siolimarcolx> Em.. e vc..
<siolimarcolx> faz o que da vida?
<siolimarcolx> mexe com info??
<Kazenin> exatamente
<Kazenin> infelizmente
<siolimarcolx> puts
<siolimarcolx> cara to na mesma.
<siolimarcolx> interior
<siolimarcolx> de SP
<siolimarcolx> foda.
<Kazenin> e meio
<siolimarcolx> vc é o que .?? Analista?
<siolimarcolx> tecno.??
<Kazenin> "tecno" << kkkkkkk
<Kazenin> usuário: vc que é o tecno?
<Kazenin> tecno: sim sou eu
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> Analista de suporte brow
<siolimarcolx> nossa.
<siolimarcolx> véio..
<siolimarcolx> é nóis msm
<siolimarcolx> to fu aki no interior.
<siolimarcolx> Osso memu!
<Kazenin> interior de... ?
<siolimarcolx> SP
<siolimarcolx> e tu?
<Kazenin> Acre
<Kazenin> Rio Branco
<siolimarcolx> Orra. meu
<siolimarcolx> kralho!
<siolimarcolx> lojasso
<Kazenin> bem ali
<siolimarcolx> kkk
<siolimarcolx> qual a média salarial aí.
<Kazenin> aqui o lance é ser concursado
<Kazenin> fora isso é lona
<Kazenin> aqui quem comanda é governo
<siolimarcolx> vc é concursado?
<Kazenin> empresa privada 1%
<siolimarcolx> a sim,
<Kazenin> governo 97%
<siolimarcolx> nossa.
<Kazenin> empresas familiares 2%
<siolimarcolx> nossa.
<Kazenin> aqui é osso
<siolimarcolx> nossa.
<siolimarcolx> vc tem loja..
<Kazenin> não
<siolimarcolx>  assistencia??
<Kazenin> trabalho pro governo apenas
<siolimarcolx> fas free?
<Kazenin> concursado
<Kazenin> faço
<siolimarcolx> a sm.
<siolimarcolx> a sim
<Kazenin> isso aí é de lei
<siolimarcolx> qual a media de R$?
<siolimarcolx> ai.
<siolimarcolx> pra concursados?
<Kazenin> leite das crianças sempre
<Kazenin> R$ 2200
<Kazenin> mixaria do cão
<siolimarcolx> vc é formado.?
<siolimarcolx> pior.
<Kazenin> pior é nivel médio
<siolimarcolx> né..
<siolimarcolx> porra.
<Kazenin> 725 conto
<siolimarcolx> em.
<siolimarcolx> vc ganha..
<siolimarcolx> ??
<siolimarcolx> R$ 725??
<Kazenin> não bro
<Kazenin> sou nivel superior
<Kazenin> 725 eu tava na roça
<Kazenin> 5 filho pra criar
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkk
<siolimarcolx> Eita.
<siolimarcolx> ta bem
<siolimarcolx> em.
<siolimarcolx> eu com trẽs já ta osso.!!
<siolimarcolx> kk[
<siolimarcolx> ta foda. né cara.
<Kazenin> foda e 1/2
<siolimarcolx> oos trampo de info ta muito desvalorizado.
<siolimarcolx> pior
<siolimarcolx> e o custo aí como é??
<siolimarcolx> de vida
<siolimarcolx> é alto?
<xispirito> aha oh yeah yeah
<xispirito> http://www.hardware.com.br/noticias/2011-06/rim-1.html
<xispirito> lol
<xGrind> xispirito; eh uma mula msm
<xispirito> eu ou o cara do rim?
<xGrind> ele ue
<xispirito> huuhahu, vai saver...
<paladinn> isso pode ?
<xispirito> vou montar um site que nem o mercado livre, de órgãos
<xispirito> hahah
<xispirito> troco rim por estação sun
<xispirito> é tão insano que eu tenho que rir...
<Agua> se arriscar numa operação clandestina, pra comprar um ipad
<vicentimartins> aê, good night!
<Duka_Aprendiz> boa noite pessoal. gostaria de saber como faço pra executar .html com .xml? qnd abro no navegador fica em branco
<Duka_Aprendiz> alguem poderia ajudar?
<vicentimartins> Duka_Aprendiz, tem conteúdo o teu .html?
<Duka_Aprendiz> vicentimartins: sim
<Duka_Aprendiz> vicentimartins: os mesmos exercicios q o prof estava fazendo em sala e rodando no winxp
<vicentimartins> Duka_Aprendiz, e como vc está procedendo para abrir os files?
<Duka_Aprendiz> vicentimartins: no winxp so abre o .html no browser esta fazendo dessa for, clicando abrindo no firefox
<Duka_Aprendiz> forma*
<vicentimartins> tipo, abrir o FF, ir em arquivo, abrir e indicar o caminho do arquivo resolve não?
<Duka_Aprendiz> vicentimartins: nao entendi?
<Duka_Aprendiz> vicentimartins: no navegador fica assim o caminho: file:///home/jardel/%C3%81rea%20de%20Trabalho/CAP_7/exemplo01.html
<vicentimartins> abrir o FireFox, ir no menu arquivo > abrir > indicar o caminho do arquivo > abrir não resolve?
<_thomas__> Alguém pode me dizer onde posso configurar o tempo que o touchpad fica desabilitado enquanto estou digitando?
<_thomas__> o padrão é muito londo
<_thomas__> longo*
<vicentimartins> _thomas__, vai em preferencias > mouse > touchpad
<vicentimartins> =D
<vicentimartins> Duka_Aprendiz, deu certo?!
<_thomas__> vicentimartins, eu sei desabilitar o touchpad
<_thomas__> o problema é que demora demais pro touchpad voltar a responder
<_thomas__> e eu não tenho o hábito de digitar algo e 2 ou 3 segundos depois usar o touchpad
<_thomas__> eu queria algo em torno de meio segundo
<Duka_Aprendiz> vicentimartins: resolveu, mas qual a diferença em abri direto?
<_thomas__> talvez nem isso, mas pra isso eu precisaria saber onde calibrar
<vicentimartins> Duka_Aprendiz, fica mais fácil para o FF ler o arquivo!
<vicentimartins> Duka_Aprendiz, está fazendo curso de html?!
<Duka_Aprendiz> vicentimartins:faço sistemas de info é aula de xml mas eu usava winxp faz 30 dia q to no linux
<vicentimartins> Duka_Aprendiz, vc nao vai ser arrepender... eu tambem sou estudante de análise, uso Debian e tudo roda redondinho aki
<Duka_Aprendiz> vicentimartins: certo que nao volto pro win mas como te falei pouco tempo que uso ae vai um tempo ate aprender...
<Duka_Aprendiz> vicentimartins: mas valeu pela ajuda
<Duka_Aprendiz> vicentimartins: outra coisa se for possivel, como façço pra acessa pasta compatilhadas que estao em uma maquina win?
<Duka_Aprendiz> vicentimartins: por q no lab da facul tem uma pasta compartilhada e tento entra mas pede senha porem esta pasta sendo acessada pelo win nao pede senha
<vicentimartins> Duka_Aprendiz, sou fracão de rede! mas se liga, para acessar uma rede windows, basta abrir o nautilus (caso esteja com gnome) e digitar no campo lá network:///
<vicentimartins> ele abre a rede de boa e mostra todas as máquinas que fazem parte dela
<Duka_Aprendiz> vicentimartins:mas os grupos consuigo ver porem pede senha qund tento abrei a pasta
<vicentimartins> Duka_Aprendiz, isso aí tou por fora! =D
<Duka_Aprendiz> vicentimartins:blz
<Duka_Aprendiz> vicentimartins:cara funcionou abrir como nautilus porem nao pode ser como root
<Duka_Aprendiz> vicentimartins: aki na minha casa tem maquinas win em rede e funfo
<vicentimartins> pode sim
<vicentimartins> Alt+F2 > gksu nautillus > senha root
<PingaR0x> sugestao para tocador de musica?
<idub> .+
<idub> os[Linux 2.6.35-30-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.39GHz] mem[Physical: 993.1MB, 60.3% free] disk[Total: 7.5GB, 9.2% free] video[Intel Corporation  Gigabit Ethernet Controller] sound[ICH4 - Intel ICH5]
<adrianoc> pessoal, alguém aqui teve problemas com ftp no nautilus no ubuntu 11.04 ?
<berneira> Bom dia Pessoal ,
<berneira> seguinte , eu estou com um probleminha que está me encomodando um pouco , eu tenho um AP configurado aqui na minha empresa , com ele estou conseguindo conectar na internet normalmente , o problema é que não estou conseguindo enxergar a rede local , alguem pode me ajudar???
<berneira> Não consigo acesso a rede local , utilizando conexão wireless aqui na minha empresa, alguem pode ajudar??
<gabezao> não recebe ip berneira ?
<gabezao> o que seria "acesso local"?
<berneira> não consigo enxergar minha rede local
<gabezao> você tem o smbclient instalado?
<berneira> sim ,
<berneira> tenho acesso a internet , utilizando o AP , mais não consigo pingar nenhum micro da minha rede local
<berneira> sendo que estão na mesma classe de IP
<gabezao> e vc pinga por ip ou pornome?
<gabezao> *por nome
<berneira> ip
<gabezao> seu firewall como está?
<gabezao> oq eu tentaria fazer, dar uma olhada na tabela: route -n
<gabezao> pingar o gateway
<gabezao> e testar o firewall
<berneira> claro ,
<berneira> vou dar uma olhada
<gabezao> cola a saida do seu: route -n
<gabezao> no pastebin
<gabezao> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<berneira> Tabela de Roteamento IP do Kernel
<gabezao> cola no pastebin a tabela
<berneira> Destino         Roteador        MáscaraGen.    Opções Métrica Ref   Uso Iface
<berneira> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<berneira> 192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.248.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0
<berneira> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0
<berneira> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.18    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<berneira> ok
<berneira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/620874/
<berneira> ta lá
<gabezao> sua rede 192.168.1.0/24
<berneira> isso
<gabezao> so sai pela eht0
<gabezao> e nao pela wlan0
<gabezao> a rota que esta associada é diferente...
<berneira> oque posso fazer então
<berneira> ?
<berneira> é só adicionar uma nova rota
<berneira> e
<berneira> ?
<gabezao> route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 wlan0
<gabezao> tenta esse e realizar o ping
<berneira> ok
<berneira> ok
<berneira> funcionou perfeitamente
<berneira> muito obrigado, cara sou novo no linux , e tenho mais uma pergunta ,
<berneira> rsrsrsrs
<berneira> após reiniciar a máquina , está rota já estará adicionada
<gabezao> então, é estranho ela nao estar
<gabezao> pq geralmente qnd vc recebe o ip
<gabezao> ele atribui..
<berneira> aham ..
<berneira> mais então ta certo cara muito obrigado!
<berneira> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<NullTerminated> Pessoal, bom dia, estou com um problema esquisito... Após atualizar o meu Ubuntu para a versão 11.04, não é raro que o X caia subitamente (principalmente durante o uso do Chrome), alguém já passou por isto?
<Spiga> NullTerminated: checa os  logs
<Known_problems> qual nome daquele programa que controe todo orgonograma da rede automatico ?
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<thedoor> eae pessoal.
<thedoor> fiz uma atualização do buntu 11.04 hoje, e ele zuou minha rede sem fio, tem como reverter a atualização?
<thedoor> to ilhado, sem conexão no ubunru danificado :'(
<Kazenin> thedoor, velho retroceder eu desconheço
<Kazenin> thedoor, só reinstalando
<thedoor> achei o problema, o arquivo que veio do repositório tava com erro de sintaxe....
<thedoor> dig din dig din dig din, sou foda,
<Kazenin> pode crer
<Kazenin> XD
<thedoor> tem alguém aqui da canonical?
<thedoor> mais gente vai ter esse mesmo problema q eu.
<MatheusNg> boa tarde!
<MatheusNg> to usando o Ubuntu 11.04 e as vezes a Unity reinicia, do nada. Encerra a sessão e abre uma outra, só que ao invés de abrir no tty7 abre no tty8...
<MatheusNg> alguém tem idéia do que pode estar causando isso? Algum lugar onde eu possa ver algum log pra pelo menos ter idéia do que causa isso?
<Kazenin> brother
<Kazenin> sei não
<Kazenin> nunca nem usei o 11.04
<Kazenin> alguém aí pra ajudar o MatheusNg ?
<Kazenin> eu uso o 10.04 aqui
<Kazenin> e tá sussa
<PingaR0x> MatheusNg, dmesg, no log do xorg
<MatheusNg> Kazenin: Valeu mesmo assim! Já viu algo parecido, mesmo que em alguma versão anterior?
<Kazenin> olha a dica d PingaR0x aí
<MatheusNg> to fuçando lá!
<MatheusNg> valeu PingaR0x !
<MatheusNg> vamos ver se consigo ter uma luz aqui com o dmesg
<MatheusNg> :)
<vvesley> boa tarde ..
<Kazenin> boa
<vvesley> qual o canal de shell script br. alguem sabe ?
<vvesley> estou criando um script e preciso filtrar somente os numeros de um comando .
 * acris_away está  longe do micro há: Ausente no momento
<Gallus> alguem esta tendo problema com o flash no 11.04
<Gallus> eu atualizei o flash hj e agora não quer pegar
<Kazenin> aqui no 10.04 tá susse
<Kazenin> XD
<Monarquista> Kazenin: boa tarde.
<Kazenin> alguém aí pra ajudar o Gallus ?
<Kazenin> Monarquista, opa
<Kazenin> boa
<Monarquista> Kazenin: qual o numero da versão do seu flash...!?
<Kazenin> 10.3
<Monarquista> Kazenin: qrquitetura...!?
<Kazenin> 32 bits
<Gallus> o pacote diz 10.3.181.22
<Monarquista> Kazenin: ppa...!?
<Kazenin> não
<Monarquista> Kazenin: repo mesmo...!?
<Gallus> a maquina é 64 bits, mas achoque o flash ainda esta usando o de 32bits
<Kazenin> repo mesmo Monarquista
<Monarquista> um, beleza!
<Kazenin> Gallus, flash em 64 bits sempre foi uma novela
<Gallus> a arquitetura ta dizendo amd64
<Gallus> não sei se ele ta se referindo ao pacote ou a maquina
<Gallus> o engraçado é que funcionava, ai apareceu uma atualização hj e deixou de funcionar
<Kazenin> em sistema de desenvolvimento é "batata" isso acontecer
<paladinn> tenso
<Kazenin> tenso²
<paladinn> cara hj meu apache parou do nada... httpd.conf corrompido rs
<paladinn> é as peças q o destino prega na vida do sysadmin
<Monarquista> Kazenin: pvt por favor...
<Kazenin> paladinn, squid ?
<paladinn> nao sei o q causou.... separei os logs vou ver dps
<Monarquista> Kazenin: http://www.hardware.com.br/noticias/2011-06/adobe-flash-player.html
<Kazenin> xô vê
<Kazenin> Monarquista, sim atualizei hoje
<eros_reis> alguem sabe como abilitar acentos no ubuntu 11?
<eros_reis> na caixa de pesquisa do unity eu nao consigo
<solteiro2> oi como compartilho uma pasta pelo ubuntu pra rede q uma pessoa no win veja !?
<solteiro2> quando vou na pasta e clico como compartilhar  aparece
<solteiro2> compartilhamento de pastas e clico em compartilhar pasta
<solteiro2> ae clico aparece servico de compartilhamento nao esta instalado ae clico em instalar
<solteiro2> nao foi possivel aplicar as alteracoes corrija os pacotes quebrados
<Kazenin> solteiro2, vc tem que instalar o samba pelo synaptic
<solteiro2> ah
<solteiro2> ok
<solteiro2> vlw
<Kazenin> XD
<solteiro2> Este erro pode ser causado pacotes adicionais de softwares necessários que estão perdidos ou não são instaláveis. Além disso pode haver um conflito entre pacotes de software que não podem ser instalados ao mesmo tempo.
<solteiro2> quando coloca pra ir no samba instalar da isso
<solteiro2> ¬¬
<Kazenin> clica em atualizar antes bro
<solteiro2> ta dando a mesma coisa Kazenin
<solteiro2> Este erro pode ser causado pacotes adicionais de softwares necessários que estão perdidos ou não são instaláveis. Além disso pode haver um conflito entre pacotes de software que não podem ser instalados ao mesmo tempo.
<Agent_Smith> !help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-08
 * illuminarch is away: Ngm: Olá eu sou um bot, o usuário está ausente!
 * illuminarch is back (gone 00:00:27)
 * illuminarch is away: Ngm: Olá eu sou um bot, o usuário está ausente!
 * illuminarch is back (gone 00:00:08)
<solteiro2> alguem pode me ajudar aqui
<solteiro2> tipow minha bateria do notebook no win7 mostra carregando e descarregando e quando ta carregada e bla bla...
<solteiro2> so q o linux ele fica na carregando
<solteiro2> e nao passa dos 22%
<solteiro2> o q sera?
<solteiro2> e quando tiro ja mostra q está so com 22%
<solteiro2> mesmo tendo deixado ligado
<dualshoott> solteiro2,  Ta assim desde que vc coloco ubuntu ou começo de um tempo pra cá ?
<solteiro2> hj
<solteiro2> percebi isso hj
<solteiro2> agr nesse momento
<solteiro2> fui pro win la ela ta dando ok e tals
<solteiro2> e aqui
<solteiro2> ta como carregando mais nao passa dos 22%
<solteiro2> dualshoott,
<dualshoott> tenta apt-get update initramfs-tools
<dualshoott> solteiro2,
<solteiro2> solteiro2@solteiro2:~$ apt-get update initramfs-tools
<solteiro2> E: O comando update não leva argumentos
<Kazenin> apt-get install initramfs-tools
<dualshoott> solteiro2,  Pera ai vo quebra a cabeça aqui, não uso ubuntu =D
<solteiro2> initramfs-tools já é a versão mais nova.
<solteiro2> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<solteiro2> Kazenin,
<solteiro2> :/
<solteiro2> esse ubuntu ta cheio de pra que isso hj
<solteiro2> na moral
<dualshoott> solteiro2, ele é reponsável por criar e conf de alguns modulos
<dualshoott> solteiro2,  +- isso
<solteiro2> ;/
<dualshoott> solteiro2, o nivel da bateria ta ond ?
<dualshoott> No painel do gnome ?
<dualshoott> solteiro2, perto da hora ?
<solteiro2> ela ta agr como carregada
<solteiro2> mais ve isso
<dualshoott> solteiro2, é que pode ser ou o modulo da bateria ou o painel
<solteiro2> https://picasaweb.google.com/107765662539518755192/Imagens?authkey=Gv1sRgCKKKz5Djtr2QXw#5605225389414491186
<solteiro2> mais quando tiro ela da tomada da como se tivesse so com 22%
<solteiro2> :(
<dualshoott> solteiro2,  tenta no terminal com sudo /usr/lib/battery-status/battery-status --indicator
<solteiro2> sudo: /usr/lib/battery-status/battery-status: command not found
<dualshoott> sudo apt-get install battery-status
<solteiro2> dualshoott
<solteiro2> sudo apt-get install battery-status
<solteiro2> solteiro2@solteiro2:~$ sudo apt-get install battery-status
<solteiro2> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<solteiro2> Construindo árvore de dependências
<solteiro2> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<solteiro2> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote battery-status
<dualshoott> solteiro2,  hmm
<dualshoott> qual ubuntu ta usando ?
<dualshoott> solteiro2, ?
<dualshoott> solteiro2,  da uma lida ai talvez ajud
<dualshoott> solteiro2, http://live.gnome.org/BatteryStatus
<solteiro2> dualshoott, vlw
<dualshoott> solteiro2,  battery-status pelo que vi ainda não adicionaram no repositorio padrão do ubuntu
<solteiro2> vou ver
<solteiro2> sim
<dualshoott> solteiro2, por isso não achou no apt-get
<solteiro2> o ubuntu q eu to e o 10.10
<dualshoott> solteiro2, deve dar também adiciona o repositorio que o povo fala no site e os comandos deve ajudar.
<solteiro2> add ja
<solteiro2> que chato isso viu
<dualshoott> solteiro2,  pelo que vi parece algo comun =/ mta gente reclamando disso
<solteiro2> o foda que tava funcionando perfeitamente essa porra
<barna> !palarao
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'palarao' not found
<barna> !palavrao
<ubottu-br> Por favor não fale palavrões no Canal. Leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<dualshoott> inconstitucionalissimamente
<solteiro2> barna, ;/
<dualshoott> !inconstitucionalissimamente
<ubottu-br> dualshoott: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<dualshoott> ubottu-br, isso sim é palavrao
<ubottu-br> dualshoott: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<solteiro2> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<solteiro2> ;p
<solteiro2> vou reiniciar aqui
<solteiro2> ja volto
<flavio_nc> Boa noite, galera. Não realizei as atualizações do meu Ubuntu 9.04 e agora não há mais suporte para ele. Atualizações não são mais permitidas via apt-get. Como posso fazer para atualizar o sistema sem ter que usar o CD de instalação? Alguma sugestão?
<dualshoott> oks
<peregrinator_six> salve barna :)
<barna> flavio_nc, eu te aconselho a instalar o OS do zero! pra mim (e muitos relatos por aki) da pau na atualização da versão do OS!
<barna> peregrinator_six, salve salve!
<barna> como estás?
<flavio_nc> mas tem tanto programa instalado, barna. vai dar um trabalhão!
<barna> eu sei como é! por isso eu quase nunca troco a versão! sai do 8.04 pro 9.04 agora pro to no 10.04 e num saio dele tão cedo!
<peregrinator_six> barna, to com você nesta causa tão nobre e solidaria... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<barna> flavio_nc, kra, vc ja testou as versão novas? vio se tem algo assim tão diferente que valha a pena fazer um update?
<barna> Falow galera! T amanha!
<flavio_nc> nao, nao... a versao q estou usando tá ótima pra mim... o problema mesmo é que não consigo instalar novos programas via apt-get. Não conseguir utilizá-lo dá uma agonia tão grande.... huahuahauha
<dualshoott> flavio_nc,  http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=81851.0
<solteiro2> dualshoott, funfo ;D volto a funcionar
<solteiro2> ;]
<flavio_nc> vou dar uma olhada
<dualshoott> solteiro2,  com o sem o battery-status ?
<solteiro2> sem
<solteiro2> ;]
<dualshoott> solteiro2,  com ou sem *
<dualshoott> solteiro2,  ;)
<dualshoott> solteiro2,  deve ter sido um bug do painel mesmo
<solteiro2> acho que foi
<solteiro2> mals a demora tava vendo a pelada do brasil com a romenia
<dualshoott> solteiro2, ;)
<flavio_nc> dualshoot, infelizmente a versao 9.10 tb esta sem suporte. Daí não posso nem atualizar da 9.04 para a 9.10. Não dá pra baixar os pacotes desse repositório pq ele não existe mais!
<solteiro2> agr to com outro problema meu docky funciona direitinho..
<solteiro2> o file manager quando clico nele ele nao abre ;(
<dualshoott> flavio_nc, é cara e imaginar que ele já existe 5 anos rs
<dualshoott> flavio_nc, é se fizer uma gambiarra de instalar o pacman do arch linux e tentar um upgrade xD ?
<flavio_nc> huahuahua
<flavio_nc> nao nao
<flavio_nc> melhor instalar do zero mesmo
<flavio_nc> hehehe
<dualshoott> flavio_nc, clona seu hd fisico em um virtual e  vai fazendo testes em uma VM mesmo
<dualshoott> flavio_nc, assim não corre o risco de perde os seus programas
<flavio_nc> mas to lendo aki um tutorial oficial q fala como atualizar sem ser pela internet, mas usando um "CD alternate". Ele utiliza o "gerenciador de atualizações" normalmente mas usa os pacotes do CD ao invés de buscar na internet.
<flavio_nc> ele só não diz onde encontrar esse CD. Fou garimpar aqui na internet e ver se encontro. De um jeito ou de outro terei que fazer um clone, coisa q eu nao keria fazer por causa da demora! Mas fazer por fazer, é mais pratico instalar a mais nova versão!
<flavio_nc> a versao 11.04 é LTS? vcs sabem informar?
<Maninho> flavio_nc, não sei não mas acho que sem quem pode te ajudar
<flavio_nc> =) Google... ok.. foi mals
<Maninho> flavio_nc, parabens
<Maninho> vc foi o unico a auto dizer,
<Maninho> flavio_nc, você tem meu respeito eternamente
<flavio_nc> hehehe
<Maninho> flavio_nc, a cerca de uns 7 anos, nunca achei alguém como você,
<flavio_nc> menos menos
<flavio_nc> nao mereço tanto
<Maninho> hheehhe
<Maninho> flavio_nc, procurei para você
<Maninho> não 11.04 não é lts
<Maninho> forma que descobri
<Maninho> acessei a pagina de download {http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download} verifiquei o {'Ubuntu 11.04 - Lastest Version'} e  Ubuntuu 10.04 LTS - Long tem suport
<flavio_nc> assim, Maninho, o 9.04 é lts, o 10.04 tb... era de se esperar q o 11.04 tb fosse
<flavio_nc> vi isso tb na pagina de download
<Maninho> flavio_nc, não por causa da inovação
<Maninho> [Unity]
<Maninho> não se pode colocar um LTS utilizando algo padrão sendo beta test
<ubuntero> flavio_nc, 9.04 não foi lts, a 8.04 foi
<ubuntero> flavio_nc, a proxima lts será a 12.04
<Maninho> que ira ter mais falhas do que a 11.04 infelizmente
<flavio_nc> não? serio? vixe... pensei q fosse... tanto tempo usando... huahuahuaha...
<Maninho> rssr
<ubuntero> flavio_nc, as versões lts do ubuntu são a 6.06, 8.04 e 10.04
<flavio_nc> numeros pares... lembrei.... verdade
<flavio_nc> é o sono q faz isso com a gente
<flavio_nc> releve
<Maninho> rrsrsrs
<flavio_nc> bom galera, valeu aí pelas respostas... mas vou botar a mão na massa! nesse caso vou pra versao 10.04 mesmo... esperar q seja um LLLLLLLLTS
<flavio_nc> valeu Maninho
<flavio_nc> obrigado aos demais q ajudaram
<UdontKnow> Maninho: vi varios lts com firefox beta
<UdontKnow> heh
<Maninho> UdontKnow lol mano serio?
<Maninho> flavio_nc que nada mano
<UdontKnow> sim
<Maninho> que coisa louca
<dualshoott> flavio_nc,  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS: terceira versão com Longo Tempo de Suporte, lançada em 29 de abril de 2010.
<Maninho> UdontKnow, vou dar uma estudada neste assunto de lts+beta
<dualshoott> versões lançadas do ubuntu http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/VersoesUbuntu
<dualshoott> flavio_nc, pelo que parece vai surgir a proxima lts só em 2012
<dualshoott> flavio_nc, nesse historico é de 2 em 2 anos acho
<flavio_nc> parece ser isso mesmo
<flavio_nc> dualshoott, havias dito q já tinha 5 anos essa versão... parece q foram só 3 então... lembro q instalei assim q saiu... saudade já... =)
<dualshoott> flavio_nc, é realmente passa rápido. as versões dos kernels tbm ta lançando mto rápido, isso ta fazendo a coisa desembola ligeiramente
<Trovic> pessoal como faço para o ubuntu reconhecer meu modem 3g 07d1:a800 D-Link System
<flavio_nc> novamente, pessoal, agradeço pela ajuda. vou indo nessa. boa noite. até a próxima.
<Maninho> Trovic pluga ele e liga o pc note netbook,
<Trovic> Maninho, ele ja ta plugado
<Maninho> Trovic, o networks manager nao detectou?
<Maninho> quer dizer
<Maninho> voce já add ele?
<Trovic> Maninho, isso msm ele ñ detectou
<Maninho> vou dormir amanha trampo logo cedo
<Trovic> Maninho, falow
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, boa noite! :)
 * illuminarch is away: Ngm: Olá eu sou um bot, o usuário está ausente!
 * illuminarch is back (gone 00:00:04)
<Rafylsk_> Galera, bom dia, alguém me dá uma dica sobre o EXIM aqui
<Rafylsk_> Alguém se habilita ? =/
<Kazenin> exim ?
<Rafylsk_> isso,, envio de e-mails
<Rafylsk_> fiz um envio de e-mail ontem, 17 mil
<paladinn> spam
<Rafylsk_> não
<Rafylsk_> é um site que tem inscritos
<paladinn> newsletter ?
<Rafylsk_> novidades dos eventos da cidade
<Rafylsk_> isso
<paladinn> mail-marketing ?
<Rafylsk_> newsletter
<paladinn> :)
<paladinn> e o q vc ker saber filho ?
<Rafylsk_> acontece, q dos 17 mil, 2 mil ficaram na fila do exim
<Rafylsk_> e foram enviados bem lentamente
<Rafylsk_> isso ás 10 da noite
<Rafylsk_> e agora as 10 da manha eu pude ver que 90 ainda estava na fila
<paladinn> então cara
<Rafylsk_> e não eram enviados de forma alguma
<paladinn> o exim depende do smtp pro envio
<paladinn> tem que ver as regras de envio com o sysadmin
<paladinn> :D
<paladinn> ai já não é o exim
<Rafylsk_> hum..
<paladinn> é o servidor de e-mail mesmo
<Rafylsk_> no caso, se eu almentar o deliver queq
<Rafylsk_> aumentar*
<Rafylsk_> resolve ?
<Rafylsk_> ou só prejudica o servidor ?
<paladinn> então, ai depende as aplicações que dependem do seu servidor
<paladinn> se for dedicado pro seu dominio, um exchange proprio
<paladinn> ou é de algum provedor ?
<Rafylsk_> não,
<Rafylsk_> dedicado
<paladinn> então vc tem que ver q programa q roda no seu servidor
<paladinn> é sendmail ?
<Rafylsk_> nunca olhei, mas acho q sim..
<Rafylsk_> no caso, quando a mensagem vai para a fila é por que atingiu um limite né ?
<Rafylsk_> ou qualquer mensagem passa pela fila ?
<Rafylsk_> vou tentar resolver, vlw
<paladinn> hehe
<paladinn> proximo
<Mano_Chao> bom dia galera!
<paladinn> bom dia
<MarconM> inicie o ubuntu pelo live cd
<MarconM> e nao monta o HD
<MarconM> alguem sabe
<MarconM> PingaR0x:
<gabezao> MarconM,
<gabezao> não monta pq? qual a msg q vc tenta montar?
<gabezao> *qnd
<MarconM> gabezao:
<MarconM> eu iniciei com o live cd 10.04
<MarconM> mas nao mostra o HD
<MarconM> dei um comando df para ver o HD
<MarconM> mas nao aparece
<gabezao> sim, pq nao ta montando
<gabezao> da um: fdisk -l
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> gabezao:
<MarconM> ele soh aparece o sdb1
<MarconM> que é pendriver
<gabezao> ta ligado o hd? reconhece na bios?
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> ta instaado o windows ja
<gabezao> cat /proc/partitions
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> isso eu tenho que ver que gabezao
<gabezao> ?
<gabezao> se o hd aparece ae
<gabezao> se nao aparece ele nao foi reconhecido pelo seu kernel
<gabezao> e tem q ver se é o dmesg ou problema fisico
<MarconM> nao
<MarconM> gabezao: eu reiniciei aqui
<MarconM> vamu ver se pa
<MarconM> gabezao: o HD esta de boa por que eu instalei o windows nele ontem
<MarconM> dexa eu tentar aqui
<MarconM> ja ja te falo
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<Devel> quit
<paladinn> http://nerdson.com/blog/os-nerds-tambem-amam-4/
<gordao> sou novato no irc e preciso de ajuda
<paladinn> gordao em que podemos ser util ?
<gordao> consegui um cel com wm5 e instalei o microirc
<gordao> onde encontro salas para bate papo sem ser para assuntos especificos
<gordao> assim nao atrapalho vcs ok
<gordao> entendeu sr paladinn
<paladinn> entendi sim
<paladinn> http://searchirc.com/
<paladinn> esse é o site pra vc procurar canais especificos em todas as redes de irc
<paladinn> divirta-se
<paladinn> :D
<gordao> obrigado
<paladinn> obrigado nada, paga uma pinga pro santo ja era
<rafaht> Oi.
<rafaht> Fiz uma caca aqui...
<rafaht> Queria adicionar meu usuário ao grupo do virtualbox, rodei esse comando: sudo adduser rafa vboxusers
<rafaht> E como ainda dizia que não foi adicionado, acabei rodando esse: sudo rafaht usermod -G vboxusers rafa
<rafaht> O problema agora é que o meu usuário, 'rafa', perdeu as permissões de root.
<rafaht> rafa@rafa:~$ sudo adduser rafa vboxusrs [sudo] password for rafa:  rafa is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<rafaht> Como reverto isso? :S
<Kazenin> rafaht, vc ativou o usuário root ?
<rafaht> eu nem cheguei a mexer nele
<rafaht> como assim kazenin?
<Kazenin> ou só rola se for com "sudo su" ?
<rafaht> o que ocorre é que depois que eu executei os primeiros comandos... ele parou de funcionar como funcionava, no caso, sudo comando
<rafaht> aliás, nem com sudo su funciona
<Kazenin> tem outro usuário cadastrado e que esteja no grupo admin ?
<rafaht> é como se meu usuário não fosse mais root.
<rafaht> não!
<rafaht> haha
<Kazenin> mas o seu usuário NÃO É root
<Kazenin> vc tem como executar comandos como root
<Kazenin> aliás
<Kazenin> tinha
<rafaht> sim, eu removi meu usuário de root por ENGANO.
<rafaht> e quero desfazer.
<rafaht> entende?
<Kazenin> sim
<Kazenin> mas vc consegue logar como root ?
<Kazenin> $ su -
<Kazenin> ?
<Kazenin> ou vc não alterou a senha do root ?
<rafaht> Não consigo logar como root de jeito nenhum
<rafaht> e não, não mudei nenhuma senha, tudo o que fiz descrevi no começo.
<rafaht> =)
<Kazenin> entao vc NÃO ativou o usuário root
<Kazenin> agora é o seguinte
<Kazenin> vc vai ter que rodar o LiveCD
<Kazenin> logar como root
<Kazenin> montar a partição do seu sistema
<rafaht> hm
<Kazenin> entrar com chroot
<Kazenin> e colocar o seu usuário no grupo admin
<rafaht> acontece que ele já estava ativado, depois que eu fiz aquele comando, que ele parou de funcionar.
<rafaht> como faço isso do final?
<rafaht> Aliás, como monto a partição em diante?
<Kazenin> fdisk -l
<Kazenin> pra vc ver as partições
<Kazenin> e identificar a sua partição /
<Kazenin> depois montar é
<rafaht> ok
<Kazenin> mount /dev/sdaX /mnt
<Kazenin> onde X é o numero da partição
<Kazenin> é só um exemplo isso aí
<Kazenin> vc monta a partição onde vc quiser
<rafaht> ok
<Kazenin> depois de montada
<Kazenin> chroot /mnt
<rafaht> ok
<Kazenin> gpasswd -a rafaht admin
<rafaht> só isso?
<rafaht> ok
<Kazenin> é
<Kazenin> tudo isso =P
<rafaht> vou lpá então, daqui a pouco retorno
<rafaht> é pouca coisa hahaha
<rafaht> obrigado kazenin
<ffr76> \quit
<rafaht> razenin deu certo, muito obrigado! ;D
<rafaht> ooops, kazenin ;x
<Kazenin> rafaht, XD
<Kazenin> vc é o cara
<rafaht> xD
<Kazenin> olha a autoridade que entrou no canal
<Kazenin> ZandreBran, !!!
<Kazenin> ZandreBran, beleza bro?
<ZandreBran> ôlas Kazenin
<Kazenin> como tá o site? os projetos? o Ubuntão aí ZandreBran ?
<ZandreBran> Sim, tudo tranquilo Kazenin.
<Kazenin> ZandreBran,  e o planeta?
<Kazenin> não vi mais post seu lá
<ZandreBran> Kazenin, off?
<Kazenin> ZandreBran, não... posts seus lá
<Kazenin> não vi mais
<ZandreBran> Kazenin, por favor, para off sala ##ubuntu-br-offtopic; sobre contato comigo; pode utilizar a lista de usuários ou contato direto.
<Kazenin> pvt
<virtu> e ae
<Beto_Fanis> boa noite...
<Beto_Fanis> alguem pode me ajudar
<Beto_Fanis> ??
<Beto_Fanis> sou novo com linux, estou usando o ubuntu 10.10, e acho q esta consumindo muito a bateria do meu note... isso é normal?
<Harlley> meu no+ minha media de usso e de 2h de uso da vontade ate de comprar um tablet :(
<Harlley> ki droga escrevi um texto enorme e so saiu no+
<Beto_Fanis> mas será q tem alguma config q possa ser feita pra aumentar a quantidade d horas d uso?
<Harlley> a maior parte  do ki gasta no pc pra mim e monitor e hd a meu ver  tenta por o hd diminuir o uso nao lembro do nome direito e configurar a tela pra ficar preta apagar aki faço asim  fikei 5 minutosa tela apaga
<ZandreBran> Beto_Fanis, pode tentar o pacote powertop; ele altera algumas configurações para economia de energia....
<Beto_Fanis> vlw... vou tentar...
<ZandreBran> Beto_Fanis, mas no mais, é diminuir o brilho do monitor e habilitar o HD para dormir; sem mágicas.
<Beto_Fanis> ok...
<Beto_Fanis> mais uma coisa... meu processador eh um i3 de 2.6, e o conky as vezes ve 2.0, as vezes ve 2.6...
<Beto_Fanis> tem alguma config a ser feita
<Beto_Fanis> ???
<Harlley> se 2 horas for pouco   o + e tentar uma bateria portatil externa ( ki nao e tao portatil assim )
<Ricardo__> hd nao consome nada perto do resto do pc
<Ricardo__> os caras viajando
<valdergallo> ai tou em dúvida se compro um hp para usar o ubuntu
<valdergallo> alguém pode me falar se essa marca é compativel 100% com ubuntu ?
<valdergallo> http://notebook.pontofrio.com.br/Notebook-HP-Pavilion-DM4-1055BR-Prata-c-Intel-Core-i5-430M-3GB-500GB-Gravador-de-DVD-Bluetooth-HDMI-LED-14-e-Windows-7-266627.html
<Kazenin> valdergallo, verifica com a loja se tem como tirar essa licença de win e instalar ubuntu
<Kazenin> o preço cai
<Kazenin> e muito
<valdergallo> acho que não é dá hp né
<valdergallo> ai eles não alteram
<valdergallo> só se talvez ir direto em uma loja da hp
<Kazenin> outra coisa
<Kazenin> essa VGA ATI vai te dar dor de cabeça
<Kazenin> procura um com Nvidia
<valdergallo> putz eu tenho ati no meu desktop é muito boa com ubuntu
<valdergallo> nunca tive problema com ati e ubuntu ... com nvidia já :D
<valdergallo> kkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> então vá em frente =D
<ZandreBran> valdergallo, +1; nunca tive problema com ATI; ainda mais depois da compra da AMD.
<Kazenin> talvez esteja falando pelas experiencias ruins que tive com ATI
<valdergallo> o foda é que tou pensando só que vou ter que virtualizar win7 para usar adobe :(
<Kazenin> adobe o q
<Kazenin> ?
<Kazenin> reader? flash?
<valdergallo> eu as vezes uso adobe indesign/ photoshop / flash
<valdergallo> e o premier
<valdergallo> :(
<Kazenin> ixi
<Kazenin> aí é complicado
<valdergallo> será q é melhor ir para um mac mesmo :S
<valdergallo> não queria comprar mac
<ZandreBran> sim Kazenin; são apenas opiniões :)
<Kazenin> XD
<valdergallo> :S
<Kazenin> valdergallo, vc não é maioria.. vc é nicho então tem que comprar aquilo que atende
<Kazenin> se bem que software aí já vai mais de 10mil reais
<ZandreBran> :)
<valdergallo> 3mil de software :(
<valdergallo> mas não ligaria de pagar pelos softwares se desse para usar com linux
<valdergallo> iria ter a economia do pc :D
<Kazenin> eu sei
<Kazenin> analise e veja o que é melhor
<Kazenin> XD
<valdergallo> pois tou analisando essa história faz quase um mês
<valdergallo> hauhauhauua
<valdergallo> :S
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-09
<Harlley> montei meu pc peça por peça  gastei 2conto    pra mim foi bom recomedo  comprar peça por peça
<Harlley> seria como comprar  o feijao num supermercado  o arroz noutro  e asim vai  Oo meio tosca essa minha conparaçao
<RadarZ> Bom Dia!!!
<RadarZ> Alguem usa Ubuntu + PROTHEUS CLIENT?
<RadarZ> to tentando clocar no meu lm, mais ta dizendo que não existe aplicativo instalado para os arquivos executavel
<RadarZ> sendo que to instalando um client que ja eh o aplicativo
<RadarZ> ja consegui
<RadarZ> chmod 777 * na pastinha heheeheh
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<UhilianSTI> Olá Pessoal
<UhilianSTI> alguem sabe o nome do aplicativo que gerencia as redes wi-fi no ubuntu 10.04 lts ??
<RadarZ> [UhilianSTI]: ndiswrapper
<Andre_Gondim> UhilianSTI, nm-applet
<UhilianSTI> perfeito....obrigado brother
<flawin> Bom dia!
<flawin> Galera, alguém sabe dizer se os mouses laser da Bright roda bem no Ubuntu?
<flawin> Estou querendo comprar um mais temo que o mesmo não funcione.
<PingaR0x> flawin, é usb?
<flawin> PingaR0x: Sim!
<PingaR0x> flawin, entao roda
<PingaR0x> =]
<flawin> Certeza mesmo?
<PingaR0x> flawin, sim
<flawin> http://www.kabum.com.br/cgi-local/kabum3/produtos/descricao.cgi?id=01:02:24:57:98
<flawin> PingaR0x, dá uma olhada ai..
<PingaR0x> se é usb
<PingaR0x> dificlmente vai dar pau
<PingaR0x> normalmente nao dependem de SO
<flawin> Mas o Ubuntu não tem que reconhecer o drive?
<flawin> Parece que a Bright não tem drive pra Linux..
<flawin> E esse drive vem com um cd de instalação..
<flawin> Esse mouse é meio complexo..
<flawin> Ele tem um botão para ajuste de resolução dpi..
<PingaR0x> flawin, ah
<PingaR0x> flawin, eu tenho um razer...
<PingaR0x> nunca tive problema nao
<flawin> razer?
<Zonetti> difícil ubuntu não reconhecer mouse usb mesemo..
<flawin> sei..
<flawin> PingaR0x, o que você acha desse mouse?
<flawin> Quero pra usar aqui no notebook..
<PingaR0x> flawin, util comprei pq achei bonito...
<PingaR0x> só por isso
<PingaR0x> http://www.kabum.com.br/cgi-local/kabum3/produtos/descricao.cgi?id=01:02:24:57:584
<PingaR0x> tenho esse
<flawin> Legal...
<flawin> Mas está longe do meu orçamento!
<flawin> PingaR0x, você conhece essa marca, a bright?
<PingaR0x> flawin, nunca ouvi flar
<flawin> PingaR0x, Obrigado!
<flawin> Acho que vou comprar o mouse da Bright mesmo.
<flawin> Está um preço legal. E ele bem bonito também..
<Amartelada> Bom dia!
<Amartelada> Alguem poderia me ajudar?
<gabezao> Amartelada,
<gabezao> fale o vc dejsea
<gabezao> *deseja
<Amartelada> Estou montando um site d leilao, to com a maquina para rodar, gostaria de saber se o SO ubuntu e estavel para isso!
<gabezao> montar um webserver isso Amartelada ?
<gabezao> a versão do ubuntu recomendada é o ubuntu server
<Amartelada> isso
<Amartelada> Processador i7, 8GB de memoria, placa mae Intel DX58SO2, o ubuntu rodaria bem?
<Amartelada> placa mae acho que essa nao tenho certeza
<Amartelada> gabezao ubuntu server 11.04 ou 10.04?
<Amartelada> ubuntu server 11.04 ou 10.04?
<gabezao> 10.04 Amartelada
<gabezao> pq é LTS
<gabezao> roda bem sim Amartelada
<gabezao> mas mantenha chipset intel
<gabezao> para nao ter problemas
<gabezao> na placa mae
<Amartelada> muito grato meu parceiro!
<dtcrshr> vixe, o mundo vai acabar aqui no interior
<Amartelada> Alguem sabe onde encontro tutorial de instalacao de "PHP + MySQL + Apache + PHPMyAdmin" no ubuntu?
<ZandreBran> Amartelada, aptitude install mysql-server php5 apache2 phpmyadmin
<Amartelada> :)
<Amartelada> ZandreBran isso eu digito na maquina neh? estou com ela aqui!
<davidneto> boa tarde pessoal
<davidneto> vcs sabem como restartar um serviço remotamente (ssh) sem o root login habilitado pro ssh?
<PingaR0x> davidneto, então teria se o usuario tiver permissao pra isso
<gabezao> vc tem a senha do root davidneto ?
<davidneto> PingaR0x: por exemplo, eu preciso reiniciar o serviço ipsec remotamente, mas não tenho login de root no meu servidor remoto nem quero dar permissão de sudo pro usuario que ta conectando
<davidneto> gabezao: tenho, eu administro o servidor remoto tbm, queria saber um modo de fazer isso funcionar sem abrir as pernas
<gabezao> primeiro você pode limitar o sudo
<gabezao> a só reniciar esse serviço
<PingaR0x> ia flar isos
<PingaR0x> da pra limitar por aplicativo
<PingaR0x> ou ateh por grupo
<gabezao> e se for você que vai fazer
<gabezao> essa manutençao
<gabezao> da pra chamar o: su -
<gabezao> e colocar a senha do root
<gabezao> e fazer.
<davidneto> como?
<gabezao> como oq?
<gabezao> :P
<davidneto> como limitar o sudo a só reiniciar esse serviço?
<gabezao> não lembro como é a linha
<gabezao> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/etc/sudoers-cabelo
<davidneto> beleza
<davidneto> mas habilitando o /usr/sbin/service ali, o usuário em questão ganha privilégio pra service qualquerservico stop|start|restart etc
<davidneto> eu precisava só o ipsec
<davidneto> só o service ipsec restart
<davidneto> prum determinado usuárip
<davidneto> por exemplo
<davidneto> eu pus 'usuario ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/service'
<davidneto> no fim do sudoers
<davidneto> e o retorno que eu levo quando tento fazer o ipsec restart é ipsec_setup: permission denied (must be superuser)
<davidneto> mesmo quando eu adiciono o /etc/init.d/ipsec ali tbm
<davidneto> beleza
<davidneto> consegui
<davidneto> valeu!
<davidneto> valeu gabezao
<gabezao> bom é que ele nao avisou como
<gabezao> OHEAHOEA
<vanderson> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vane> oi
<gabezao> q isso?
<gabezao> mudança de sexo?
 * vitoravelino is away: dormir. :O
<felipejampa> alguem usa zend server? é parecido com apache server?
<mercutio22> \/j #python
<gabezao> olé
<gabezao> ;x
 * vitoravelino is back (gone 01:48:06)
<_sexpistol_> alguem sabe uma frontend para eu me conectar em um bd MS?
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-10
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Dorjix> Duka_Aprendiz, pode sim
<Dorjix> é so falar sua dúvida
<Dorjix> estamos aqui para isso
<Duka_Aprendiz> Dorjix: cara seguinte tenho 3 partiçoes no meu hd, c:\winxp, d:\docs e:\ubuntu formatei o c:\ consegui recuperar o boot do ubuntu porem o do winxp nao esta mais funfando
<GeekZen> Duka_Aprendiz, edita o Grub
<GeekZen> talvez não esteja adicionado
<Duka_Aprendiz> GeekZen:cara to falando em outra janela com vc
<ElDeablo> Boa Noite
<Duka_Aprendiz> GeekZen:sabe como resolver ou nao ?
<Duka_Aprendiz> GeekZen:nao sei como editar o grub, terai como me ajudar?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Tenho 3 partiçoes no meu hd, c:\winxp, d:\docs e:\ubuntu formatei o c:\ consegui recuperar o boot do ubuntu porem o do winxp nao esta mais funfando.Alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Rubem> informe o erro ai
<Duka_Aprendiz> Rubem: cara nao lembro, mas se eu tento entra pelo winxp nao da o boot
<Rubem> Fica uma tela preta com - piscando ?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Rubem: nao fica na tela bordo e aparece uma mesgm relacionada ao grub
<Rubem> Poste seu grub.conf
<Duka_Aprendiz> Rubem:pode me fala ql pasta se encontra?
<Agua2> acho que é /boot/grub
<Agua2> nao é ?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Agua2: achei a o grub.conf
<Duka_Aprendiz> Agua2: vc sabe como resolver?
<Agua2> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Agua2> posta lá o conteudo do seu grub.conf
<Duka_Aprendiz> Agua2: ok
<Duka_Aprendiz> Agua2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/622966/
<Duka_Aprendiz> Agua2:  !!!
<Duka_Aprendiz> Agua2:  dae tem soluçao?
<Agua2> Duka_Aprendiz vc tem que ver que erro da na hora de iniciar
<Duka_Aprendiz> Agua2:  OK. vou reiniciar e anotar ja volto
<Agua2> ok
<Duka_Aprendiz> Agua2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/622978/
<Agua2> Duka_Aprendiz oq vc fez
<Agua2> pra acontecer isso
<Duka_Aprendiz> Agua2:  cara seguinte tenho 3 partiçoes no meu hd, c:\winxp, d:\docs e:\ubuntu formatei o winxp
<Duka_Aprendiz> Agua2:consegui recuperar o boot do ubuntu porem o do winxp nao esta mais funfando
<Agua2> Duka_Aprendiz vc formatou a partição do winxp ?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Agua2:isso
<Agua2> Duka_Aprendiz certo, e oq vc tá tentando fazer agora ?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Agua2:dae nao estava iniciando pelo ubuntu, ae consegui resolver mas na opçao win da o erro que postei la
<Agua2> Duka_Aprendiz tá, mas se vc formatou a partição do win ... espera-se que ele nao esteja mais lá
<Duka_Aprendiz> Agua2:foi mal formatei e instalei o winxp de novo
<Agua2> tá, então tem windows
<Agua2> antes funcionava ?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Agua2:isso
<Agua2> isso ai é algum problema no local da partição
<Agua2> que tá errada pro grub
<Duka_Aprendiz> Agua2:tem como resolver isso?
<Agua2> Duka_Aprendiz ter tem sim, mas eu não sei como resolver nessa situação
<Duka_Aprendiz> Agua2: sabe quem poderia me ajudar?
<Agua2> aqui tem bastante gente que sabe ... nao sei aonde estão
<Duka_Aprendiz> Agua2: blz entao, mas vlw pela atençao
<Agua2> Duka_Aprendiz =)
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite,
<peregrinator_six> Francisco_Favaro, good!
<mch_emerson> ola
<mch_emerson> pessoal é o seguinte
<mch_emerson> instale varias
<mch_emerson> verson do ubuntu tipo
<mch_emerson> ubuntu e kubunto , e tenho o winlixo
<mch_emerson> 3 partições queria diminuir ...retirar o kubuntu e o kurumin como faço?
<mch_emerson> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Pretto: Tem como tentar me ajudar?
<Pretto> Duka_Aprendiz: grub2-update
<mch_emerson> algume??
<Duka_Aprendiz> Pretto:  comando não encontrado
<Pretto> mch_emerson: fdisk ou gparted
<Pretto> Duka_Aprendiz: errei, update-grub2
<Duka_Aprendiz> Pretto:  rodo normal quer q eu poste?
<Pretto> Duka_Aprendiz: pode ser
<mch_emerson> Pretto -mais e ai eu deleto a partição e redimenssiono?
<Pretto> mch_emerson: depende, as partições são as ultimas?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Pretto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/623006/
<Pretto> mch_emerson: se as partições fore vizinhas vc poderá criar uma só
<Pretto> forem
<Pretto> Duka_Aprendiz: ok, tenta entrar no win
<mch_emerson> posso fazer agora? enquanto estamos tcndo aqui?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Pretto: OK. vou reiniciar ja te do um retorno
<mch_emerson> o kurumim e antigo e o kubuntu é novo
<Pretto> mch_emerson: se não estiver em uso pode
<mch_emerson> estou usando outra partição...como faço pra ter certeza em qual elas estão?
<mch_emerson> pretto tipo..não tenho certeza em qual partição eles estão
<Pretto> mch_emerson: ai fica + dificil
<mch_emerson> vou dar uma olhadinha
<Pretto> mch_emerson: cola no paste.ubuntu.com o resultado de sudo fdisk -l e mount
<mch_emerson> perai
<mch_emerson> Pretto-----/dev/sda8 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<mch_emerson> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<mch_emerson> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<mch_emerson> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<mch_emerson> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<mch_emerson> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<mch_emerson> none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<mch_emerson> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<mch_emerson> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<mch_emerson> none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<mch_emerson> none on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<mch_emerson> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<mch_emerson> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/emerson/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=emerson)
<mch_emerson> é isso ai q tá
<mch_emerson> lá
<Duka_Aprendiz> Pretto:funcionou
<Pretto> !paste | mch_emerson
<ubottu-br> mch_emerson: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Duka_Aprendiz> Pretto:brigado mais uma vez pela ajuda e atenção
<Pretto> Duka_Aprendiz: :)
<mch_emerson> desculpe
<Pretto> mch_emerson: preciso dos dois comandos, o mount e o fdisk -l
<mch_emerson> blz
<mch_emerson> pretto http://paste.ubuntu.com/623014/
<mch_emerson> esse é o mount
<Pretto> mch_emerson: /dev/sda8 é a partição q vc esta agora, essa vc não deve formatar
<mch_emerson> blz!
<mch_emerson> essa é o fdisk
<mch_emerson> desculpe a demora estou no amapá a net aqui é lentaaa
<mch_emerson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/623017/
<Pretto> mch_emerson: vc errou o comando
<mch_emerson> pode me dizer de novo?
<mch_emerson> por favor?
<Pretto> mch_emerson: fdisk -l
<mch_emerson> Preto-http://paste.ubuntu.com/623027/
<Pretto> mch_emerson: fa sabemos q a 8 vc n deve formatar
<mch_emerson> blz
<mch_emerson> quero ficar com a q esta o windows
<Pretto> mch_emerson: a 1 e a 2 são windows
<mch_emerson> a do ubuntu
<mch_emerson> q é a 8
<mch_emerson>  a dois é onde guardo tudo é a maior ne?
<Pretto> mch_emerson: acho q sim
<juniormach> Boa Noite pessoal
<Pretto> vou ter q sair
<juniormach> tem algum professor de matematica ai ?
<juniormach> kkk
<Pretto> mch_emerson: vou ter q sair
<mch_emerson> pretto , obrigado
<juniormach> preciso de um professor de matematica urgente
<Maninho> juniormach, procure uma escola que de aula para o primario, e muita boa sorte
<juniormach> se fosse de primario eu não tava procurando...
<Maninho> juniormach, ou se quiser pode tentar no portal www.somatematica.com.br
<Maninho> juniormach, 1+1+1/5 = ? a)1 b)2 c)3 d)nda
<juniormach> kkk d
<Maninho> juniormach, 15.10 elevado a -15 mais 15.10 elevado a +15 =?
<Maninho> juniormach, pode ser mais exato em sua questão em matematica?
<Maninho> vamos preferir nos falar em #defocus
<juniormach> ja to no #defocus
<Ricardo__> nossa mch_emerson pra q tanto swap
<Ricardo__> um so ja serviria pra todas particoes linux
<mch_emerson> pois é
<mch_emerson> ricardo, sou novo no mundo linux
<mch_emerson> ai faço umas cagadinhas...heheheh
<Ricardo__> eheheehe
<Ricardo__> normal depois tu aprende
<mch_emerson> me diz ai quero apagar algumas partições ficar apenas com o ubuntu e o ruindos
<Ricardo__> quantas distros tu instalo 3?
<mch_emerson> sim ubuntu, kubuntu, e kurumim
<Ricardo__> nossa
<Ricardo__> eheh
<mch_emerson> fora o ruindous
<Ricardo__> eu tenho 4 particoes aki
<mch_emerson> comecei com o kurumim
<Ricardo__> xp, seven e debian e swap
<Ricardo__> eu ia botar mais um kubuntu
<mch_emerson> cara gosto do kubuntu mais não consigo colocar ele em portugues....
<Ricardo__> mas ae desisti nao há necessidade
<Ricardo__> linux um so distro ja basta
<Ricardo__> pra q ficar botando varias ne
<mch_emerson> como estou começando a usar queria saber as diferenças
<mch_emerson> mais percebi que isso só iria me atrapalhar
<adrianoc> pessoal, estou com problema no ubuntu 11.04, o ftp do nautilus não funciona, ao tentar copiar um arquivo ele não copia e ainda não emite nenhuma msg de erro, simplemente se redireciona para computer::/// alguém passou por isso ?
<Ricardo__> kde é mais bonito mas ainda prefiro gnome
<mch_emerson> demorar a me familiarizar
<mch_emerson> é...
<mch_emerson> tÔ indo nesse rumo
<mch_emerson> gnome..
<Ricardo__> se bem q o gnome 3 ate agora
<Ricardo__> to achando mto fraco
<Ricardo__> vamos ver ano q vem
<Ricardo__> no futuro
<mch_emerson> ricardo o que tú acha que da pra mim fazer, quero ficar só com os dois
<mch_emerson> ruindos e ubuntu
<Ricardo__> apagar todas essas particoes
<Ricardo__> q sao linux
<Ricardo__> e reinstalar ubuntu do zero
<Ricardo__> ou
<mch_emerson> e os swaps?
<Ricardo__> apagar as outras particoes q nao sao ubuntu e refazer o grub
<Ricardo__> swap tu deixa um so
<mch_emerson> posso deixar qualquer uma?
<Ricardo__> teu ubuntu tu ja personalizou mto?
<mch_emerson> qualquer uma?
<mch_emerson> hurum!
<Ricardo__> ou da pra ti instalar ele do zero na boa?
<mch_emerson> cara tá do jeitinho que gosto
<mch_emerson> tenho um cce, dai até configurar tudo é fods
<Ricardo__> sda5 e 6 sao ubuntu?
<mch_emerson> passei uma semana pra melhorar a resolução do video
<mch_emerson> heheheh
<mch_emerson> sei que a que estou usando é a sda8, é ubuntu .....
<mch_emerson> 1 e 2 são windows
<mch_emerson> então 5 e 6 devem ser kubuntu
<Ricardo__> puts
<Ricardo__> teria q usar gparted
<Ricardo__> apagar as q nao sao ubuntu
<Ricardo__> e remontar a do ubuntu
<Ricardo__> pegando o espaco livre das outras
<Ricardo__> deve demorar
<Ricardo__> e depois refazer o grub
<Ricardo__> vo dormir sono pego
<mch_emerson> valeusssss
<mch_emerson> vou vrer o q faço aqui
<mch_emerson> amanha dgo o resultado
<mch_emerson> kkkk
<Deko> oque ah de novo no ubuntu 11
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: acorda rpz!!!!
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, essa hora se vem mandar uma dessa...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> boa noite.
<tania> \
<Agua2> boa
<peregrinator_six> tania, tá perdida é moça...?!
<peregrinator_six> boa noite.
<tania> hahá
<tania> botão errado na hr errada
<tania> rsrsrsrs
<tania> noite :)
<peregrinator_six> sei sim...
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: como tá os testes com o Gnome 3???
<peregrinator_six> não funciona no programa que uso pra criar live pen... :S
<peregrinator_six> igual o safado do teu suse...
<peregrinator_six> ¬¬
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six, baixou o programinha de 16 kb ?
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x, boa noite....
<peregrinator_six> cumé que é...?! 0o
<PingaR0x> tem um gerador de iso no pen bem legal
<PingaR0x> de 16 kb
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six, http://gnome3.org/ ta nesse site aki
<peregrinator_six> um, agora tendi...
<peregrinator_six> mas o meu é perfeito, mas certas .isos não funcionam mesmo tando integras... S:
<peregrinator_six> o que vem no ubuntu é super funcional, alias instalei o ubuntu a parti dele!
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKSrG59cDss
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, bom dia e até a proxima!
<mr_rune> tem alguem aqui? a lista de contatos nao aparece
<sexpistol> : )
<xGrind> aows
<xGrind> mr_rune; lista onde?
<mr_rune> a lista daqui, dos usuarios
<mr_rune> so vejo o chat
<mr_rune> da pra colocar pra aparecer a lista dos usuarios aqui na direita, como no irc normal? estou usando o empathy
<virtu> alguem viu o pqtasi?
<mr_rune> da pra passar arquivos de um iphone pra um windows 7 que esta sendo virtualizado (ubuntu host) ?
<mr_rune> via winscp, por exemplo?
<mr_rune> alguem usa iphone por aqui...?
<virtu> eu to pensando em comprar um
<virtu> 3GS
<virtu> usado
<mr_rune> serio cara?
<mr_rune> nao acha q ta meio velho nao?
<virtu> nao tenho $$ para um iphone 4
<virtu> mas sao planos
<mr_rune> e a diferença é tanta asssim?
<virtu> apenas planos
<mr_rune> podecre
<mr_rune> mas se vc usa ubuntu eu nao sei se valeria a pena (pelo sistema)
<mr_rune> eu to passando mal pra conseguir fazer o que eu fazia no w7 com ele
<mr_rune> pensando seriamente em pegar um aparelho mais compativel
<mr_rune> preciso dar um jeito de salvar umas fotos aqui, antes de sincronizar ele (sei q vou perder tudo mas ta tranquilo)
<mr_rune> é parece que ta osso aqui
<mr_rune> falou galera
<mr_rune> :p
<RadarZ> Bom Di
<RadarZ> Dia
<RadarZ> To com um xubuntu aqui que no boot ele da erro, comecou agora, da erro ao montar a /sys e a /proc, mesmo no modo recovery, ele para no initramfs
<RadarZ> tem algum comando para fazer um recovery no sistema, posso mandar reinstalar ou ele vai apagar algo
<RadarZ> To com um xubuntu aqui que no boot ele da erro, comecou agora, da erro ao montar a /sys e a /proc, mesmo no modo recovery, ele para no initramfs
<RadarZ> tem algum comando para fazer um recovery no sistema, posso mandar reinstalar ou ele vai apagar algo
<RadarZ> Ei gente, alguem pode da um ajud ae
<RadarZ> tirei um hd do xubuntu, do pc, e liguei me um pc que tem o linux mint
<RadarZ> ta dando hd acesso negdo
<RadarZ> negado
<RadarZ> q q tem q fazer para conseguir acessar?
<PingaR0x> RadarZ, montar ele como root é uam boa opção
<RadarZ> qual comando?
<RadarZ> mont?
<RadarZ> mount?
<RadarZ> ele nao ta aparecendo no /media
<RadarZ> mas no meu computador ele apareceu
<RadarZ> PingaR0x
<PingaR0x> !help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
<PingaR0x> hum
<PingaR0x> help
<PingaR0x> bleh 10 a zero pro bot
<PingaR0x> pera e
<PingaR0x> RadarZ, http://www.ccuec.unicamp.br/treinamento_int2004/linux_basico/pag14.html
<RadarZ> HµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµå Nº 61
<RadarZ> [PingaR0x]: na verdade nem localizei o HD na DEV, mas ele ta na area grafica no meu computador, nao consegui descobrir o nome do dispositivo, mas achei o botao montar com o direito nele, mas nao adiantou, deu um erro, to reiniciando e vo manda denovo, mas acho q deu alguma merda
<RadarZ> tem alguma coisa a ver que tem outra instalacao do xubuntu no outro hd? preciso recuperar os arquivos q tem la... a outra instalacao corrompeu
<natsha> olá  a todos
<edenc> oi
<natsha> alguem pode me ajudar ????????
<edenc> não pede pra perguntar, faz logo a pergunta ;)
<natsha> o mozilla fica travando
<edenc> mais informação
<natsha> tudo bem...
<natsha> o mozilla firefox 4
<natsha>  como faço para desinstalar ele?????
<dualshoott> apt-get remove firefox ?
<natsha> e
<edenc> aplicações -> central de software ubuntu -> digita firefox -> clica em desinstalar
<natsha> vou perder tudo que está nos favoritos
<edenc> natsha: não vai não
<natsha> eu gostaria de saber porque ele trava tanto
<natsha> valeu
<edenc> natsha: fica tudo no diretório .mozilla na sua home
<edenc> natsha: tem padrão pro travamento?
<natsha> qualquer site que abrir
<PingaR0x> natsha, se vc nao se importar de perder o favoritos
<edenc> jura? clicou, abriu?
<natsha> a tela fica  escura
<edenc> travou?
<PingaR0x> eh so deletar pasta .mozilla da sua pasta pessoal
<edenc> não precisa perder
<edenc> cria uma cópia em algum lugar
<edenc> antes de experimentar
<natsha> ta bom
<edenc> natsha: mas com certeza tem algum padrão
<edenc> e "tela escura" tá com cara de flash
<natsha> como assim?
<natsha> e,
<edenc> natsha: abrindo uma página simples, como google.com, ainda trava?
<natsha> não
<natsha> trava twitter  orkut
<edenc> cruzes, orkut
<edenc> pro orkut não tem jeito
<natsha> e outros sites como tumblr
<edenc> tem alguma extensão instalada?
<edenc> remove todas as extensões/plugins
<natsha> o que é extensão  eu não sei
<edenc> plugin
<natsha> a tá
<natsha> tem plugins do mozilla
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!!!
<natsha> buenas
<edenc> natsha: remove tudo
<natsha> do mozilla
<edenc> todos os plugins, remova todos eles
<edenc> e veja se continua travando
<natsha> vou fazer
<edenc> pronto? não tenho muito tempo
<natsha> as extensões que vc esta falando é  plugins de conteudo
<edenc> qualquer plugin
<edenc> temas, plugins, extensões
<edenc> desabilita tudo
<edenc> experimenta
<edenc> depois reabilita um por um
<edenc> e vai experimentando
<edenc> pra ver quem é o culpado
<natsha> não vou perder os favoritos
<edenc> não
<natsha> obrigado boa tarde
<s0n1c-> Alguem pode me explicar como faço para por o ChanServ no meu canal de IRC?
<s0n1c-> Procurei conteúdo na internet mais não consegui achar.
<edenc> s0n1c-: http://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/
<edenc> s0n1c-: geralmente respondem esse tipo de pergunta no #freenode
<s0n1c->  edenc Muito Obrigado, vou dar uma olhada...
<s0n1c-> edenc, tipo, eu queria saber como faço para deixar um "ChanServ" 24 horas no meu canal, ai para eu configurar, por exemplo, quando fulano entrar no canal o chanserv automaticamente vai dar o modo operador para ele, mas para deixar um chanserv tenho que ter uma maquina aqui para ficar ligada sempre?
<edenc> s0n1c-: no blog post tá explicando tudo
<s0n1c-> edenc, vou re-ler...
<RadarZ> rapaziada, alguem pode me da um salve numa paradinha do ubuntu
<RadarZ> uma instalacao corrompeu, eu to ligando em um outro instalado, mas nao consigo montar a unidade
<s0n1c-> edenc, man, pelo que eu entendi ai, ele apenas ensina como criar um canal e registralo, isso eu ja fiz manim "is already registered to s0n1c-." o que eu queria é por um ChanServ 24 horas ON no meu canal.
<edenc> s0n1c-: o help do chanserv explica
<s0n1c-> hum, vou tentar
<RadarZ> uma instalacao corrompeu, eu to ligando em um outro instalado, mas nao consigo montar a unidade
<RadarZ> rapaziada, alguem pode me da um salve numa paradinha do ubuntu
<edenc> RadarZ: re-particiona
<RadarZ> [edenc]: nao posso, tem dados la dentro
<edenc> provavelmente zuou a partição, daí ele não vai conseguir montar mesmo
<edenc> RadarZ: é uma pena
<edenc> mas acho que você perdeu
<RadarZ> nao tem correcao?
<s0n1c-> RadarZ, tem nenhum liva cd ai?
<edenc> olha, ter tem
<s0n1c-> live*
<RadarZ> tem sim s0n1c-
<edenc> mas aí não dá pra saber assim via irc
<RadarZ> tava funcionando, comecou a parar na initramfs
<RadarZ> eu tirei o hd e liguei em outro pc como slave
<s0n1c-> RadarZ,  man, aqui quando zua assim, eu pego um cd do bt e entra como root e pega os arquivos e jogo para o pen-drive
<RadarZ> [s0n1c-]: eu liguei em outro pc ja instalado, nao seria a mesma coisa?
<edenc> RadarZ: ok, vamos lá, quando você tenta montar, qual erro aparece?
<RadarZ> vou pegar direitinho perai
<RadarZ> eu reinici o pc o hd slave sumiu vo ve se ta reconhecido na bios 1 min
<edenc> RadarZ: só uma pergunta, é seagate?
<RadarZ> nao
<RadarZ> maxtor
<RadarZ> o seagate eh o primario
<edenc> *plz diz que não*
<edenc> ufa
<RadarZ> HµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµå Nº 73
<edenc> to mandando o segundo drive zuado seagate de volta hoje
<edenc> 1.5TB de dados
<RadarZ> nossa
<edenc> ainda bem que dá pra pegar de novo
<edenc> era só filme
<RadarZ> ae
<RadarZ> ta aqui
<RadarZ> disco rigido de 41 gb: sistema de arquivos de 40 gb
<RadarZ> OPA
<RadarZ> monto
<RadarZ> caraleo
<RadarZ> que sorte
<RadarZ> vo copia rapidao as coisas
<RadarZ> HµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµå Nº 74
<RadarZ> huåhuHUAHhuåhuHUAHhuåhuahuHUAHhuåhuHUAHhuahuåhuHUAHhuahuHUAHhuåhµåhµåhµ Nº 75
<edenc> RadarZ: deve estar perto de ir pro saco, copia logo
<paladinn> :)
<RadarZ> [edenc]: so vou copiar a pasta do usuario
<RadarZ> ja vai vim os emails tb ne
<RadarZ> thunderbird eh na home/.thunderbird
<edenc> sei lá
<RadarZ> acho q eh isso ae
<RadarZ> caraio
<edenc> não uso thunderbird
<RadarZ> eu to me matando desde as 10 da manha nesse pc
<RadarZ> usa qual/
<edenc> você não deixa uma cópia dos emails no server?
<edenc> loucura
<edenc> gnus
<edenc> thunderbird é uma bosta
<edenc> ;)
<edenc> eu leio cerca de 20k emails por semana
<edenc> nenhum leitor de email desses de UI aguenta
<edenc> só o mutt e o gnus
<edenc> bom, fui
<RadarZ> [edenc]: valeu pela intencao mano
<RadarZ> pago 1 gelada na melhor oportuna
<RenatoSilva> oi, quais alternativas (e/ou a melhor) pra compartilhar uma conexão ADSL entre 2 computadores em casa?
<edenc> tá faltando informação
<edenc> quais dispositivos de rede você tem disponível
<edenc> que tipos de máquina você tá usando, etc.
<RenatoSilva> faça sugestões
<edenc> vou passar o dia todo falando então
<RenatoSilva> tenho 2 pcs com placa de rede
<edenc> melhor você dizer
<RenatoSilva> 1 modem adsl
<edenc> pcs = desktop com ubuntu instalado?
<RenatoSilva> nao sei se compro hub, ou cabo crossover, ou switch, ou roteador adsl (com/sem fio)
<edenc> o modem adsl é também um roteador?
<edenc> a maioria deles são, hoje em dia
<RenatoSilva> o modem nao eh roteador que eu saiba, so tem 1 porta ethernet
<edenc> qual é o modelo?
<RenatoSilva> comprei esse modem ha alguns anos
<RenatoSilva> thompson 510v6
<RenatoSilva> thompson speedtouch 510v6
<Kazenin> só precisa de um switch aí
<Kazenin> e esse modem roteia pacotes sim
<edenc> só precisa de um hub
<edenc> e configurar pra operar em modo bridge
<edenc> RenatoSilva: http://www.speedtouch.com.br/modems/st510v6/manuais/Datasheet510v6.pdf
<RenatoSilva> edenc: configurar o hub ou o modem?
<edenc> o modem, o hub é só um repetir burro
<edenc> *repetidor burro
<edenc> por isso é barato
<RenatoSilva> edenc: modo brigde == ativar o roteamento?
<RenatoSilva> edenc: na pág. 2 do link menciona router, entao o meu modem roteia normalmente e eu nao sabia, bah
<edenc> RenatoSilva: sim, mas ele só tem 1 saída ethernet
<edenc> precisa do hub pra repetir o sinal
<RenatoSilva> hoje em dia nao tem sentido modem de 1 porta ethernet nao rotear, ne?
<RenatoSilva> edenc: modo brigde == ativar o roteamento?
<edenc> RenatoSilva: é, pra simplificar, vamos estabelecer essa analogia sim
<RenatoSilva> preciso do hub para os 2 pcs
<RenatoSilva> edenc: aquele manual de 2 págs. explica como ativar o roteamento? é muito difícil? a configuração da conexão adsl ou o programa de instalação do velox, por exemplo, fazem isso?
<edenc> eu não li o manual todo
<edenc> eu li as especificações
<edenc> ler o manual já é contigo :P
<RenatoSilva> mas pra que roteamento se o o modem só tem 1 porta?
 * RenatoSilva nao entende muito de rede
<edenc> RenatoSilva: porque você pode repetir com um hub
<RenatoSilva> se o modem só tem 1 porta, ele modula/demodula entre a ethernet e a ADSL, certo?
<RenatoSilva> nao ha roteamento no caso
<edenc> não, ele tem roteamento sim
<RenatoSilva> entao ele sempre roteia entre a LAN e a ADSL, nao existiria "ativar o roteamento", certo?
<edenc> RenatoSilva: rotear não significa necessariamente que vão ter várias máquinas
<RenatoSilva> teoricamente todo modem adsl com entrada ethernet é um roteador, certo?
<edenc> não
<edenc> roteador é uma coisa
<edenc> modem é outra
<RadarZ> [RenatoSilva]: ele pode ser ROTEAVEL
<edenc> é típico virem juntos por conveniência
<RadarZ> sempre que vc precisa sair de uma rede para outra, tem que ter um roteador
<edenc> RenatoSilva: se você usar o modo ppoe do modem, toda a parte de roteamento fica desligada
<edenc> *pppoe
<edenc> o teu computador vai ser uma máquina dentro da rede do provedor
<edenc> se você colocar ele em modo bridge (ponte), vai estar criando uma segunda rede
<edenc> e o roteamento vai entrar em ação pra fazer os pacotes trafegarem entre uma rede e outra, como o RadarZ falou
<edenc> por isso é chamado de "ponte"
<RenatoSilva> tipo, se meu pc tivesse uma "placa ADSL" (existe?) onde o conector do telefone entra direto nessa placa, ele seria apenas um modem (sinal ADSL/ sinal nao sei o que interno do pc)?
<edenc> essa é uma forma bem simples de roteamento
<edenc> existem formas mais complicadas de se fazer isso, com equipamentos mais caros, etc.
<edenc> RenatoSilva: não interessa se é placa ou não, interessa a função
<RenatoSilva> me refiro se em vez do ethernet, fosse direto no barramento PCI
<edenc> sim, seria um modem, sinal adsl -> sinal pci
<RadarZ> ehehehe complicou muito?
<edenc> e vice versa
<RenatoSilva> por que os modems nao sao assim mesmo, placas? por que sao geralmente externos, com interface ethernet para o pc (em vez de PCI na placa)
<RadarZ> imagina, rede 192.168.0.0 e a rede 192.168.1.0, se vc ta num pc na rede 0, e tentar acessar um pc na rede 1, o seu GATEWAY que no caso será o roteador vai ter uma entrada assim, TUDO QUE FOR PARA REDE 1, enviar para IP tal....
<RadarZ> so isso
<edenc> RenatoSilva: porque é mais fácil de comercializar e dar suporte
<RadarZ> hoje em dia, vc ve nego falando q quer por roteador em casa, mas na verdade eles querem o WIRELESS, roteador e wireless nao tem nada a ve
<RenatoSilva> edenc: seria muito abuso pedir exemplos?
<edenc> RenatoSilva: se a Oi/NET/Telefonica/GVT tivesse que abrir o computador de todos os clientes pra implantar o modem ia aumentar o preço de tudo
<RenatoSilva> hmmm
<edenc> ia precisar de um cara que entende, etc.
<edenc> com os externos eles treinam um peão qualquer ensina onde ligar os cabos e o dhcp resolve o resto
<RenatoSilva> existe muita diferença entre hub e switch? quando estudei ha mto tempo, o switch era bem mais rapido pelo modo diferente de funcionar (estou com medo de comprar um hub e a rede ficar lerda). Um switch eh mto caro?
<edenc> RenatoSilva: sim, um hub é só um repetidor de sinal
<RenatoSilva> me refiro a performance, nao lembro a teoria mas ja estudei isso
<edenc> um switch é um computador completo dedicado cuidar da lógica de transferir os pacotes entre as redes
<edenc> um hub vai sempre ser mais rápido
<edenc> porque não tem lógica pra rodar
<RenatoSilva> o switch eh mais rapido nao?
<edenc> presumindo a mesma qualidade de equipamento
<edenc> e o mesmo preço, etc.
<edenc> não, um hub é mais rápido
<edenc> sempre
<RenatoSilva> quando estudei era assim: no hub, se varios nós estão querendo conversar, somente um pode de cada vez. Cada transmissao de dados entre 2 nós bloqueia todos os outros, que tem que aguardar. No switch, a transmissão de dados entre 2 nós não bloqueia o resto. Foi o que estudei
<edenc> ah, mas aí é outro tipo de pergunta
<edenc> desconsiderando o overhead operacional da rede, a transferência de dados bruta vai ser mais rápida num hub, porque ele só repete o sinal
<edenc> no switch os pacotes são tratados, etc.
<edenc> e depois o sinal é repetido
<edenc> agora sim, com vários nós, é mais *eficiente* (não mais rápido) usar um switch
<edenc> isso se eles operam em paralelo o tempo todo
<RenatoSilva> ou seja, se só tem 2 pcs na rede, um hub é mais rápido, e o switch por ser mais complexo é mais lento. Mas com o tráfego de rede de vários pcs, o switch acaba sendo mais rápido, é isso?
<edenc> mais eficiente, sim
<edenc> se você tem 10 nós na rede, mas só um fuciona de cada vez
<edenc> é melhor ter um hub
<RenatoSilva> qual a diferença entre eficiente e rápido
<edenc> se todos funcionam ao mesmo tempo, é melhor ter um switch
<edenc> é a diferença entre o ronaldo gordo e o neymar :P
<RenatoSilva> se eu transfiro um arquivo entre 2 pcs num hub com vários outros pcs, frequentemente a comunicação é bloqueada por outros pcs se conectando. Já no switch isso nao acontece, por isso seria mais rapido. É o meu raciocínio.
<edenc> é mais eficiente
<edenc> tipo
<edenc> um fusca não é mais rápido do que uma ferrari
<edenc> mas andar de ferrari às 5 horas em são paulo
<edenc> e andar de fusca na transamazônica
<RenatoSilva> assim como um hub nao eh mais rapido que um switch num cenário usual de varios pcs com trafego de rede
<edenc> o fusca vai "ser mais rápido"
<edenc> mas ele não é mais rápido, só foi mais eficiente
<RenatoSilva> o switch, por ser eficiente, frequentemente faz com que a taxa de transferencia de dados entre os pcs conectados seja maior do que se a mesma rede estivesse num hub. Tá bom assim?
<edenc> sim
<RenatoSilva> \o/
<edenc> mas, depende do cenário
<edenc> tudo depende
<RenatoSilva> pessoal do #security tava falando que o melhorzinho eh um modem wireless, tipo esse: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Linksys-WAG354G-Wireless-G-Router-Gateway/dp/B000A2IV2M
<RenatoSilva> ai eu comprava duas placas de rede wireless e usava o modem como ponto de acesso para a ADSL
<RenatoSilva> ou entao conectava por ethernet mesmo (caso o referido modem venha com switch -- como no link)
<edenc> RenatoSilva: não vale a pena
<RenatoSilva> o que nao vale a pena?
<edenc> usar rede wireless pra conectar dois desktops
<RenatoSilva> mas a fiação pela casa é um ó
<edenc> se fossem 100, ainda ia porque diminui o operacional de passar cabo em tudo que é lugar
<edenc> é, mas wireless tem mais latência e menos banda
<edenc> além de ser mais caro
<RenatoSilva> qual problema do wireless pra 2 pcs?
<edenc> eu tenho wireless aqui, mas tenho 4 dispositivos móveis
<RenatoSilva> latencia e menos banda? resumindo, eh mais lerdo e menos estavel?
<edenc> não, significa que tem mais latência e menos banda
<RenatoSilva> se eu comprar um hub vai ficar uma cagada de fios junto com o modem aqui
<edenc> significa que um ping entre as máquinas vai ser mais lento
<edenc> e a taxa de transferência vai ser menor também
<RenatoSilva> edenc: em termos praticos, mais latencia e menos banda significam o que? quais problemas vou ter?
<RenatoSilva> a grosso modo, vai ficar mais lerdo?
<edenc> não
<edenc> porque essa obsessão com velocidade?
<edenc> RenatoSilva: latência é o tempo que leva pra sair um pacote de uma máquina, ir em outra e voltar
<RenatoSilva> porque quero que a conexão seja estável e rápida
<RenatoSilva> (tanto entre os pcs quanto com a internet)
<edenc> largura de banda é quanto espaço você tem disponível na onda, pra transferir os dados
<edenc> por exemplo
<edenc> é mais "rápido" você colocar um monte de fitas num fusquinha, e ir dirigindo pros eua
<edenc> do que transferir os mesmos dados pela internet
<RenatoSilva> só quero saber se a conexão é menos estável (cair frequentemente) e mais lerda (vou fazer um download que seria mais rápido sem wireless)
<edenc> vai ser mais lento pra transferir um arquivo de um computador pro outro, dentro de casa
<edenc> irritantemente lento
<RenatoSilva> hmmm....
<edenc> mas, downloads não vão ter problema
<RenatoSilva> mas ambos computadores tem acesso direto ao modem wireless para a internet, portanto nao vai ser mais lento *para a internet*, certo?
<RenatoSilva> ah ok acabei de ler a msg
<edenc> vai ser mais lento sim
<edenc> mas você não vai perceber
<edenc> a não ser que você tenha uma conexão com a internet mais rápida que 100 mbps, que é o limite teórico do wireless g
<RenatoSilva> ou seja, mais lento, mas nem tanto a ponto de eu perceber e me irritar? ok
<RenatoSilva> acho que nao tem importancia a conexao local entre os pcs, o mais importante eh compartilhar a internet
<edenc> cara, não tem receita
<edenc> é melhor tentar entender como funciona
<edenc> se a tua conexão com a internet só te dá 10 mbps de banda
<edenc> em termos de banda, pra acessar internet, não faz diferença tua rede em casa ter 50 mbps ou 100 mbps
<edenc> porque só vai chegar 10 mbps pelo adsl
<edenc> agora, vai ter mais latência com o wireless
<edenc> então vai ficar mais ruim pra jogar, etc.
<edenc> qualquer aplicação que precise de tempo de resposta
<RenatoSilva> porque pelo fio o elétronzinho corre mais rápido que o fóton no ar?
<edenc> fóton?
<RenatoSilva> chutei
<Kazenin> ^^/
<edenc> são ondas de rádio
<RenatoSilva> as ondas são de fótons, não?
<edenc> não
<edenc> ainda não
<RenatoSilva> rádio > radiação > partículas sub-atômicas > quais, nao lembro
<edenc> são fótons nas fibras óticas
<edenc> o importante
<RenatoSilva> talvez as ondas de rádio sejam movimentações de partículas do ar, como ondas no mar
<edenc> é saber que latência é diferente de banda
<RenatoSilva> hmmm perae, tem algum trocinho que vai passando pelo ar, acho que é fóton sim
<RenatoSilva> o fóton não é propriedade particular da luz
<edenc> RenatoSilva: não cara, onda é uma coisa, partícula é outra, exceto elétrons, que se comportam como partícula e onda ao mesmo tempo
<RenatoSilva> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radia%C3%A7%C3%B5es_eletromagn%C3%A9ticas > final do primeiro parágrafo
<edenc> mas, não to com tempo pra essa discussão agora
<RenatoSilva> "ou entendidos como o deslocamento de pequenas partículas, dentro do ponto de vista quântica, chamadas fótons"
<RenatoSilva> mas enfim, voce acha wireless ruinzinho e compraria um hub com a fiarada toda?
<edenc> não é ruinzinho
<edenc> não tem regra
<edenc> pro teu caso, as máquinas não vão sair do lugar
<edenc> e eu não vejo vantagem
<edenc> a vantagem do wireless é poder estar em qualquer lugar
<edenc> mas as máquinas não vão sair do lugar
<edenc> passa o fio uma vez e cabou
<RenatoSilva> a vantagem pra mim eh que tem menos fios espalhados, e tambem pq futuramente haverao quartos e vou ter que fazer cabeamento longo entre os quartos
<RenatoSilva> o bom do hub eh q eh baratinho ne...ta o q, uns 30 reais?
<edenc> mas... são 2 cabos
<RenatoSilva> a mais
<edenc> ok
<edenc> mas não se esquece que você vai ter que posicionar o wireless num lugar bom também, etc.
<edenc> e se tiver um micro-ondas entre o access point e uma das máquinas, pode cair quando ligar, etc.
<edenc> bom, fui
<RadarZ> [RenatoSilva]: hub nao existe
<RadarZ> mais
<RenatoSilva> edenc: obrigado!
<RenatoSilva> RadarZ: serio
<RenatoSilva> RadarZ: sabe quanto ta um switch?
<RenatoSilva> RadarZ: cara to pensando em fazer eh um crossover mesmo!
<RadarZ> tem switch de 30 reais
<RadarZ> qtas maquinas vc vai interligar?
<RenatoSilva> bah, mas ia precisar de outra placa de rede, duh!
<RenatoSilva> RadarZ: 2
<RadarZ> vc no tem roteador?
<RenatoSilva> RadarZ: 30 reais? tá bom!
<RadarZ> um dlinkzinho wireless d vida
<RadarZ> [RenatoSilva]: ach sim
<RenatoSilva> RadarZ: sabe qto tá mais ou menos uma placa de rede wireless? e um modem adsl wireless?
<RenatoSilva> ou mesmo um modem adsl com duas portas ethernet...
<RenatoSilva> hmmm http://www.boadica.com.br/pesquisa/red_mod/precos?ClasseProdutoX=9&CodCategoriaX=49&XT=8&XE=5&XG=9
<RadarZ> RenatoSilva:cara
<RadarZ> [RenatoSilva]: tem modem adsl com wireless e 4 portas hj em dia
<RadarZ> vc mora onde??
<RenatoSilva> RadarZ: CG, Rio
<RadarZ> [RenatoSilva]: sei
<RenatoSilva> pq? e vc
<RadarZ> SP
<RadarZ> aqui em sp vc ach tudo na santa efigenia
<RadarZ> ai no rio eu nao sei
<RadarZ> qdo eu morva ai, nao corria atras
<RenatoSilva> arqui nao eh dificil nao
<RenatoSilva> RadarZ: po, valeu tbm pelas dicas
<RenatoSilva> po pedi o velox e nao instalaram, essa oi eh uma fabrica de incompetencia
<RadarZ> hehehehe
<RadarZ> cara
<RadarZ> da para vc pegar um linux
<RadarZ> com uma maquininha velha
<RadarZ> montar um roteadorzinho
<RadarZ> que faz isso tudo
<RadarZ> so pelo linux
<RadarZ> mas vc vai apanhar no comeco
<RadarZ> depois fic facil
<RenatoSilva> cruz credo, isto non ecziste
<RadarZ> HµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµå Nº 96
<RadarZ> HµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµåHµå Nº 97
<RenatoSilva> ?
<RenatoSilva> obrigado a todos
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-11
<s0n1c-> eu uso xchat então aqui os operadores ficam com a bolinha verde e os outros lá com a bolinha laranja, tenho um canal, como faço ára deixar uns amigos meus com a bolinha laranja? tipo para eu ficar como adm eu coloc /chanserv op #canal s0n1c-, como faço para por a bolinha laranja para uns amigos meus?
<s0n1c-> para*
<Maninho> s0n1c-, /voice nick
<s0n1c-> Maninho, Muito Obrigado!
<s0n1c-> Maninho, outra coisa ...
<s0n1c-> Tipo, como eu faço para por um "ChanServ" no meu canal? 24 horas, para quando eu entrar ele ja fazer tudo automatico?
<Maninho> s0n1c-, /msg ChanServ SET #defocus GUARD ON
<Maninho> exemplo usado #defocus defina seu canal no lugar
<s0n1c-> ok
<s0n1c-> Maninho, não sou mas tb nada contra, resumindo...
<s0n1c-> EU TE AMO
<s0n1c-> uhaushas
<s0n1c-> Maninho, tipo, como faço para fazer com que ele me de o adm do canal automaticamente, e tb o voice para meu parceiro? é a ultima pergunta(eu acho)
<Maninho>  /msg ChanServ FLAGS #defocus maninho +O
<Maninho> op auto
<Maninho>  /msg ChanServ FLAGS #defocus *@* +vV
<Maninho> auto voice
<s0n1c-> hum
<s0n1c-> saquei perai ... huashs
<s0n1c-> em esse op auto
<s0n1c-> Maninho, é /op auto ?
<Maninho> op auto = {'/msg ChanServ FLAGS #defocus maninho +O'}
<Maninho> auto voice = {'/msg ChanServ FLAGS #defocus *@* +vV'}
<s0n1c-> esse  *@* é o que? o nick ?
<Maninho> s0n1c-, alto como seleciona todos
<s0n1c-> Maninho, -ChanServ- *@* is not registered.
<Maninho> s0n1c-, esqueci de algo
<Maninho> saquei
<Maninho>  /msg ChanServ FLAGS #defocus *!*@*  +vV
<Maninho> agora sim
<s0n1c-> -ChanServ- Flags +vV were set on *!*@* in #canal.
<s0n1c-> Maninho, depois digitei o de antes
<s0n1c-> e -ChanServ- *@* is not registered.
<Maninho> s0n1c-, were set on sabe a tradução?
<s0n1c-> sim sim
<Maninho> s0n1c-, tente assim, /msg Chanserv access #defocus list
<s0n1c-> Maninho, tem como eu por senha no canal? essas coisas
<Maninho> e veja suas flags
<Maninho> s0n1c-, sim tem
<s0n1c-> me fala ai mano, é exatamente isso que estou procurando
<Maninho> s0n1c-, vc deve usar o MLOCK
<s0n1c-> hum
<Maninho>   /msg ChanServ SET #defocus MLOCK +kns minhasenhasecreta
<Maninho> tome cuidado ao mudar os modos do canal, use como acha ser a melhor opção
<s0n1c-> sim sim entendo
<s0n1c-> Maninho, em
<s0n1c-> mas como faço para entrar no canal ?
<MarconM> to na area
<s0n1c-> canal com senha
<Maninho> s0n1c-, /j #defocus minhasenha
<Maninho> boa noite MarconM
<xispirito> não teria de ser a senha do s0n1c- ?
<s0n1c-> sim ja consegui
<MarconM> Maninho: boa noite
<Maninho> xispirito, estou mostrando apenas exemplos,
<xispirito> é.., alguem tem um msx ai pra venda?
<Maninho> xispirito, tentou no mercado livre?
<xispirito> não, só perguntei, de bobeira...nunca se sabe
<xispirito> procurarei depois
<s0n1c-> Maninho, ai mano, queria agradeçer ai pela ajuda, o que vc fez é mostrar que sabe, e não fica ai dando link para a pessoa ler praticamente um livro. Muito Obrigado.
<s0n1c-> Simples rapido e sem frescura.
<Maninho> http://lista.mercadolivre.com.br/{ns} | de modo que {ns} fica o conteudo a pesquisar, exemplo http://lista.mercadolivre.com.br/memoria
<xispirito> boa
<Maninho> s0n1c-, sempre quando tenho um tempo sobrando e estou com a cabeça fria respondo, pelo contrario tudo link do google =P
<s0n1c-> usauas
<xispirito> heh, http://img.mercadolivre.com.br/jm/img?s=MLB&f=152725286_6524.jpg&v=E
<Maninho> music too firestarter users http://paste.bsdroot.lv/index.php?id=20110611054510_15908-336&leaf=leaf_20110611054510_15908-336
<Maninho> bom vou indo descansar, amanha trampo novamente,
<deusr> oi
<deusr> alguém sabe me dizer qual pacote pertence o gnome-display-properties?
<PingaR0x> deusr, packages.ubuntu.com pode ajudar nessa hora
<deusr> PingaR0x, gracias;)
<deusr> PingaR0x, é, nem achou :/
<PingaR0x> deusr, :(
<LuizArmesto> deusr, vai no terminal e digita "dpkg -S /usr/bin/gnome-display-properties" que ele te fala
<deusr> LuizArmesto, gracias ;)
<lucas_Alho> ola a todos
<taflove> hola
<valadares> i can't use lsusb
<valadares> eu não consigo usar o lsusb...eu dou o comando e nada acontece...
<virtu> e ae
<natsha> boa tarde
<natsha> como faço para  desinstalar  firefox 4
<natsha> trava demais
<natsha> oiiiiiiii
<natsha> alguém pode me dar uma dica
<rodd> po
<rodd> oi
<vitorlobo> alguém ai conhece algum pastecode tipo bpaste, pastebim que funcione como se fosse um forum de pastecode? digo, onde várias pessoas possam participar do mesmo code sem que altere o codigo postado pelo autor de codigo?
<rodd> como configuro o grub para 2 hds?
<rodd> ao inves de 2 particoes?
<vitorlobo> alguém ai conhece algum pastecode tipo bpaste, pastebim que funcione como se fosse um forum de pastecode? digo, onde várias pessoas possam participar do mesmo code sem que altere o codigo postado pelo autor de codigo?
<piero> Será que não existe um cliente de torrent no Ubuntu que não baixe vários arquivos quando eu seleciono apenas um ou dois numa lista? (eu sei que os blocos são ocupados por mais de um arquivo e baixar dados a mais é necessário, mas seria razoável se o programa apagasse os que eu não selecionei após o download)
<komentarze_listy> tem alguem ae ? quero tirar uma duvida com adsl
<komentarze_listy> cabeamento e tal
<ZNC> Boa tarde mortais
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<komentarze_listy> to tentando instalar adsl(speedy) na casa de um amigo, mas não funciona... ta dando sinal no modem e tudo, a telefonica confirma... mas não funciona
<komentarze_listy> ja tentei de tudo, e estou suspeitando do cabo...
<komentarze_listy> alguem poderia me dar uma luz ?
<piero> komentarze_listy, se você conseguir conectar ao modem (descubra o endereço com: ip route | grep default) por http poderá configurá-lo adequadamente. Provavelmente o seu problema é configuração
<komentarze_listy> piero, pior que não é... ja testei o modem dele aqui, e com o pc dele... testei no windows e no linux.. e rodei diversas distros por CD e entrei na net. O problema é na casa do cara... da sinal no modem, o telefone funciona e tudo... mas não conecta
<komentarze_listy> piero: no windows ele mostra um tal de "erro 678"
<komentarze_listy> piero: ligamos na telefonica, e os lazarentos dizem que o sinal ta passando
<komentarze_listy> piero: me pergunto se não é algo relacionado ao cabeamento
<GOOOGLE> erro 678?
<GOOOGLE>  Não houve resposta
<GOOOGLE> komentarze_listy, seu modem esta normal?
<GOOOGLE> substitua-o caso não funcione
<GOOOGLE> erro comum
<komentarze_listy> GOOOGLE: sim, eu testei 3 modens na linha dele, nenhum funcionou... os mesmos modens testados aqui e com o login dele funcionam
<piero> o computador está conectado fisicamente ao modem de que forma?
<komentarze_listy> definitavamente não é um problema de configuração nos OS's ou no modem
<GOOOGLE> komentarze_listy, alguem ja teve um maldito problemas desse, e saco nao lembro o que fiz
<GOOOGLE> komentarze_listy, tem outros telefone na linha?
<komentarze_listy> piero: é um notebook... o cabo de rede ta ligado ao modem
<komentarze_listy> GOOOGLE: não tem, como só tem uma tomada, a gente tem que deixar o telefone de lado e ir só de adsl
<komentarze_listy> GOOOGLE: existe um adaptador que a telefonica mandou que liga o telefone e o adsl na mesma tomada, eu testei aqui e funcionou, mas la... não ajudou em nada
<GOOOGLE> komentarze_listy, em casa tem 5 ramal :P
<piero> komentarze_listy, você está no local ou longe?
<GOOOGLE> komentarze_listy, tenso
<komentarze_listy> piero: to longe,
<GOOOGLE> komentarze_listy, tenha em mente que erro 678 o computador remoto nao respondeu
<komentarze_listy> piero: mas to a par de tudo, o que vcs me falarem eu vou testar
<komentarze_listy> apesar de que eu ja testei de tudo
<GOOOGLE> ai no brasil é um saco eterno em questão de net aff
<komentarze_listy> o negocio é do capeta....
<GOOOGLE> se o modem funfa ai em outro local menos no local desejado
<GOOOGLE> isto parece ser problemas na linha o local desejado
<komentarze_listy> eu suspeito que seja algo na linha do cara, a telefonica jura que liberou sinal, mas ta estranho
<komentarze_listy> sim, mas oq poderia ser ?
<GOOOGLE> chama um tecnico de sua prestadora de telefonia fixa
<komentarze_listy> foi chamado, mas sabe como é, esses lazarentos demoram...
<GOOOGLE> o que resta 'e apenas a prestadora de serviço, pois se hardware esta ok, configuração esta ok,
<GOOOGLE> komentarze_listy, liga umas 80X por hora que eles se cansam e manda alguem
<GOOOGLE> komentarze_listy, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/892889/pt-br
<komentarze_listy> vlw, deixa eu ver
<GOOOGLE> :D
<GOOOGLE> graças a deus, tenho uma internet de respeito agora :D
<komentarze_listy> GOOOGLE: então, engraçado eh que eu instalei WINSP2 pro cara... não funciona na casa dele, mas aqui funcionou :)
<komentarze_listy> então, não é o windows...
<GOOOGLE> komentarze_listy, não não é
<GOOOGLE> aparentemente parece ser problema com a linha
<komentarze_listy> GOOOGLE: é o que parece
<komentarze_listy> vlw camaradas
<GOOOGLE> :D liga para os filas da mae que so sabem comer aburgues e falar no telefone aham sim vou mandar um tecnico mal formado para tentar solucionar o problema ou aumentar os problemas
<komentarze_listy> pode deixar, ligarei hj mesmo! :D vlw ae !
<Maninho> GOOOGLE, GOOOGLE> graças a deus, tenho uma internet de respeito agora :D {'discada da oi 54kb'} correto?
<GOOOGLE> kkakakakakakkakakakkakakka naum né srrssr
<GOOOGLE> eai Maninho belezinhaa?
<Maninho> GOOOGLE: tudo na maior tranquilidade, esta viajando?
<GOOOGLE> uhummmmm
<GOOOGLE> new home
<GOOOGLE> bom vou sair, depois eu volto, vamos ddar um pulinho na square preciso comprar um computador novo, o meu infelizmente se partiu no avião, fuissssssss
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, mano a sua amiga metida esta de volta
<Maninho> ZNC, sua tupetuda
<Maninho> ZNC, vorta
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38PVZF0RZrk&feature=related
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> aliás, boa tarde ainda.... :p
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, boa mano
<Maninho> tarde chanta
<naufragoweb> Boas tardes a todos!
<george_> Boa noite. Como faço para remover esse pacote da lista de instalação? http://pastie.org/2053857
<Mano_Chao> salve galera!
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-12
<arckeyde> Olá
<arckeyde> Boa noite a todos
<arckeyde> Ola
<vitorlobo> alguém ai conhece algum pastecode tipo bpaste, pastebim que funcione como se fosse um forum de pastecode? digo, onde várias pessoas possam participar do mesmo code sem que altere o codigo postado pelo autor de codigo?
 * peregrinator_six ...!
<Maninho> !help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
<Giverny> vitorlobo paste colaborativo
<Giverny> vitorlobo como git hub ?
<vitorlobo> giverny: quase... isso
<Estudo> Namoradas?
<Estudo> Alguma?
<rodd> opa
<rodd> alguem usa macbuntu?
<vitorlobo> alguém ai conhece algum pastecode tipo bpaste, pastebim que funcione como se fosse um forum de pastecode? digo, onde várias pessoas possam participar do mesmo code sem que altere o codigo postado pelo autor de codigo?
<memset> estou sem sono ;\
<PeDor> bom dia! Uso o Maverick e estou pensando em ir para o Natty e gostaria de saber atualizar ele ao invés de instalar so zero está ok?
<ir4> atualiza
<PeDor> outra coisa que sempre me deixou na dúvida, na página do ubuntu de hardware certificado o modelo no meu note sempre aparece como sendo 64bits
<PeDor> é melhor instalar esse ou o de 32 mesmo?
<zer0ne> PeDor: qual é o seu processador?
<PeDor> core 2 duo
<PeDor> t6670 2.20ghz
<zer0ne> pode instalar o 64 bits
<zer0ne> sem medo
<zer0ne> a uns dois ou tres anos até que era meio complicado devido a alguns softwares só suportarem 32bits
<zer0ne> mas hj isso já não é um problema
<PeDor> ah que bom
<PeDor> eu morria de medo de instalar e não conseguir usar nenhum programa
<zer0ne> cara em 2008 acontecia isso
<PeDor> mas ficava sem entender porque o ubuntu era meio lento neste note
<zer0ne> e irritava bastante
<PeDor> hmm
<zer0ne> mas hj pode instalar o 64 bits que você ganha em performace
<PeDor> é... isso me irrita desde o dia que instalei o ubuntu... todo mundo consegue o boot rapido e o meu parece outros SOs
<PeDor> rs
<zer0ne> hehe.. pods crer
<Maninho> existe algum programador em python presente? seguinte problema, codificação já estou usando # -*- coding: UTF-8 -*- mas em certos momento aparece algo do genero {'não tem irmãos'}
<xispirito> alguem ja testou kernel 3.0?
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<introuble> onde tem tutorial de ponteiros e arrays em ??
<mne7> boa tarde!
<mne7> alguem sabe me informar qual versao do xorg o xubuntu usa?
<mne7> xubuntu 11.04
<Dotan> Boa tarde - alguem sabe como posso alterar o tanho da barra superior no arquivo GTK-2.0
<luann> boa tarde
<omelete> tarde
<luann> estava precisando tirar uma duvida
<luann> alguem poderia ajudar?
<omelete> fala sua duvida
<omelete> sem alguem souber respondera
<luann> durante o processo de inicialização o meu ubuntu imprime uma serie de exceptions muito estranhas
<luann> e apos fazer login
<luann> case eu use crtl+alt+f1
<luann> da pra ver muito mais delas
<luann> descendo
<luann> sem parar
<luann> o que pode ser?
<luann> alguem tem alguma ideia?
<omelete> vc é usuario novo do ubuntu?
<luann> não exatamente
<luann> uso a uns 2 anos
<luann> sempre acontece na inicialização
<luann> anteriormente acreditava ser o HD
<omelete> é normal isso ai
<luann> soh que agora está pior
<luann> uso ubuntu 10.10
<luann> fora que agora começou a dar crash no xorg
<luann> do nada fecha tudo e volta pra tela de login
<luann> chega ao ponto de travar tudo
<luann> nem o mouse funciona
<omelete> se tá travando ñ sei o q pode ser
<luann> http://186.225.104.52/img.jpg
<luann> quando chega na 170.xxx meu processador vai a 80%
<luann> e reinicia
<luann> muito estranho
<omelete> ata ñ é de sata/pata?
<omelete> verifica os cabos
<sexpistol> já testou hd ou a memoria?
<luann> memoria ta ok ja testei
<luann> o hd eu troquei ontem basicamente
<luann> eh novinho
<luann> o anterior estragou
<omelete> aqui deu isso um x
<luann> por isso vim pedi socorro
<luann> ta muito estranho
<omelete> mexi nos cabos do hd e funcionou
<luann> hum...
<luann> as vezes da aperece uma janela com erros de I/O
<luann> tbm pensei que fosse isso
<luann> quando o Hd era IDE
<luann> mas agora eh SATA
<luann> cabo novinho
<luann> muito estranho
<ljhr05> oi
<ljhr05> olá
<Chilenobuntu> ai joia negada
<Chilenobuntu> alguem pode me ajuda?
<Chilenobuntu> sou novato em Linux , gostaria de instala um servidor dhcp
<Maninho> !grub
<ubottu-br> GRUB é o gerenciador de boot padrão do Ubuntu. Perdeu o GRUB depois de instalar o Windows? Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub (em Inglês) - Tutoriais do GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto (em Inglês)
<Chilenobuntu> ninguem aki curte ajuda?
<omelete> Chilenobuntu,  tem q estala o dhcp3-server, configurar e iniciar o servisso
<Chilenobuntu> omelete: sim so que eu tenho umas duvidas
<Chilenobuntu> pode me ajudar?
<omelete> fala
<Chilenobuntu> eu tenho que ter 2 placas de rede?
<Chilenobuntu> no pc
<Chilenobuntu> ou pode somente com 1 placa?
<omelete> acho q pode ser so 1
<omelete> mas só vai ser um serv dhcp, ñ vai rotear
<Chilenobuntu> eu keria testar primeiro numa makina virtual ( virtual box)
<omelete> habilita 2 nic's então
<Chilenobuntu> tem jeito de faze isso numa makina virtual?
<omelete> tem
<Chilenobuntu> vou fazer download do ubuntu server
<omelete> cria uma vlan, um serv e outro cliente
<Chilenobuntu> omelete: tem q coloca ip manual na placa de rede?
<omelete> ai é só brincar
<Chilenobuntu> ou deixa em dhcp
<Chilenobuntu> ;S
<omelete> eu tenho uma vbox aqui pra estudo
<omelete> 2 placas de rede
<omelete> 1 obtem automaitco outra fixo
<Chilenobuntu> é muito complicado faze isso?
<Chilenobuntu> servidor dhcp?
<omelete> ñ
<Chilenobuntu> ???
<Chilenobuntu> nao vejo mensagem
<omelete> tem q saber os arquivos de configuração e o q colocar neles
<Yot|alexa> GPG, seja bem vindo no canal #ubuntu-br esta é sua primeira visita, sinta se em casa e veja as regras de uso que se encontra no topic /topic
<Chilenobuntu> omelete: voce vai fika bastante tempo ai?
<Chilenobuntu> xd
<omelete> qlq coisa olho as configs do debian q tenho rodando aqui
<Chilenobuntu> eu tenho debian instalado aki
<Chilenobuntu> vc pode me espera?
<Chilenobuntu> eu reinicia
<omelete> virtual box man
<omelete> cria uma conf pra o server e outro cliente
<Yot|alexa> GPG, chanserv ubottu-br locobot_1 eir  sao bot's,
<Yot|alexa> GPG, os demais são pessoas
<Chilenobuntu> omelete: é que se eu espera baixa o ubuntu server vou demora 3 horas
<Chilenobuntu> xd
<omelete> mas vc tem o cd/iso do debian?
<Chilenobuntu> parece q nao
<Chilenobuntu> xd
<omelete> então baixa o ubuntu server msm
<Chilenobuntu> so tem de windows 7 e xp
<Chilenobuntu> xd
<omelete> vbox?
<Chilenobuntu> o virtualbox tenho
<Chilenobuntu> xd
<omelete> já tem os crientes então
<omelete> só falta o serv hehe
<omelete> baixar ele aqui, nunca usei, testar
<omelete> Chilenobuntu,  instalando aqui
<ir4> alguem coda no Lazarus aqui?
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-04
<alvaro> poderiam me explicar como faço para apagar arquivos de log do ubuntu?
<alvaro> Quais os comandos basicos?
<tuxmint-mg> <alvaro>   linuxnomicro.blogspot.com.br/2007/09/script-para-limpar-arquivos-de-log.html
<tuxmint-mg> é o que eu uso
<alvaro> Agradeço
<tuxmint-mg> certo
<alvaro> cada aplicativo cria um log e isso vai corroendo a memoria do micro
<tuxmint-mg> com o tempo eles ficão gigantescos
<tuxmint-mg> da ultima vez que apaguei tinha mais de 1 giga
<alvaro> qual versão que voce utiliza de Linux? No ubuntu não deu muito certo a dica não :(
<alvaro> Tuxmint-mg, um exemplo, como faço para encontrar e apagar o log do Xchat, por exemplo?
<barna> tuxmint-mg, vc é de minas gerais?
<alvaro> Estou meio perdido em relação a isso o Ubuntu :(. No windows quando eu usa ele, era precionar F3 digitar *.tmp, achado os arquivos temp era só eliminar
<tuxmint-mg> alvaro  está no diretório home,está entre os arquivos ocultos
<tuxmint-mg> barna sim
<alvaro> já entrei lá
<barna> tuxmint-mg, qual cidade?
<tuxmint-mg> belo horizonte
<barna> tuxmint-mg, #linux-bh
<tuxmint-mg> certo
<alvaro> mas como te expliquei em relação ao Xchat, por exemplo, lá não deveria constar o log Xchat.    ?
<alvaro> pois não está, por isso da minha duvida
<tuxmint-mg> apenas se você marcou para que eles sejam salvos
<tuxmint-mg> ele vem desmarcado
<alvaro> Um exemplo basico, toda vez que entro aqui no forum, todas as conversas anteriores ficam gravadas no Xchat, já entrei em configurações e nada continua gravando do mesmo jeito
<alvaro> O mais estranho é que fica gravado no pc, mesmo :O
<tuxmint-mg> oxi!!!! vontade propria do xchat,será? huhuahauu
<alvaro> É esquisito mesmo
<alvaro> Tem conversas desde a primeira vez que entrei
<tuxmint-mg> são as forças sobre naturais!!!
<alvaro> :O Que isso?
<tuxmint-mg> vai ver que esses arquivos estão somente com acesso a leitura
<alvaro> Há como apaga-los?
<tuxmint-mg> clica com o direito do rato encima de um deles e se for permissão é só mudar para leitura e escrita
<alvaro> mas como eu disse não encontrei ele no arquivo de logs
<alvaro> limpa porem volta
<tuxmint-mg> por isso que eu disse que são as forças sobre naturais!!!
<tuxmint-mg> agindo!!!!!
<alvaro> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<alvaro> Talvez tenhas razão rsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<tuxmint-mg> hauhuhuhuahauahaauuu
<alvaro> achei o caminho rsrsrsrsrsrsrs.
<alvaro> Pasta pessoal/.xchat2/scrollback/ubuntu servers/ #ubuntu-br.txt ( é só apagar esse ultimo)  :))
<alvaro> tuxmint-mg, não são espiritos não rsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<tuxmint-mg> as força ocultas são mais poderosas e estão sempre a espreita e prontas para agir
<alvaro> foi falta de pratica mesmo rsrsrsrs
<tuxmint-mg> huahaauahuahauhauuuu
<alvaro> brincadeiras a parte agradeço por ter tentado me ajudar, voce é de BH e eu do Triangulo Mineiro :O
<tuxmint-mg> eu vou muito pra aqueles lados   em Araxa
<barna> alvaro, se quiser entra tb!
<barna> alvaro, #linux-bh
<alvaro> esse canal eu não conhecia agradeço a todos
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> Boa Noite a Todos
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite
<barna> boas
<pauloolhos> Amigos
<pauloolhos> Quebrei a perna
<pauloolhos> Mas estou bem
<megalinux> ola a todos
<ivanbajr> Boa noite
<ivanbajr> Tem como instalar um placa de rede sem fio em um micro com ubuntu server 12.04 ?
<MarconM> xGrind,
<MarconM> ta ae
<xGrind> MarconM, ta com xubuntu?
<MarconM> xGrind, to sim
<MarconM> eu quero saber como q usa aquela barra
<MarconM> em baixo
<MarconM> sca
<vitorlobo> falae rapazeada
<Celso> bom dia
<chm0d-780> Celso: bom dia
<acris> pessoal, começa hoje, aqui no IRC, o Encontro Virtual de Documentação em Software Livre e Congresso Internacional de Linguagem e Tecnologia Online! Estão todos convidados! http://www.gkosmos.com/evidosol
<delki8> Bom dia pessoal
<Rudolf> dia
<fcoambrozio> dia a todos!
<RodrigO23> iai pessoal
<omelete> q_p
<RodrigO23> @@
<SeuMadruga> ola boa tarde
<sistematico> Boa..
<SeuMadruga> sistematico: e a
<SeuMadruga> eae
<Katador> to com problema no meu acer + ubuntu 11.10. eu reiniciei o notebook com o touchpad desativado, agora quando eu logo na sessao, ele nao funciona. alguem sabe como ativar?
<sistematico> Katador: Tentou Fn+F7?
<Katador> sim
<Katador> ele nao aativ
<Katador> na tela antes de colocar a senha, ele funciona perfeitamente
<Katador> quando eu logo na minha sessao, para de funcionar
<SuBmUndo_> boa tarde, eu fiz uma rede com ubuntu 10.10 desktop como servidor e o windows 7 em um netbook como cliente e estou mandando uns arquivos do netbook para o desktop, via filezilla, mas a velocidade de conexao da rede ta de 1 mega tem como aumentar esta velocidade de transmissao?
<sistematico> Katador: Vai nas opções do Unity.
<sistematico> Katador: Lá deve ter.
<Katador> eu resolvia isso com uns comandos
<Katador> mas esqueci eles rsrsrsrs
<Katador> unity replace e mais 2 linhas
<sistematico> SuBmUndo_: Wireless?
<SuBmUndo_> sistematico: via cabo mesmo, deixei o wireless do netbook so pra conectar a infernet mesmo
<SuBmUndo_> *internet hehehehehe
<sistematico> 1MB pelo cabo é extremamente baixo.
<sistematico> SuBmUndo_: Algum dos dois PCs tem firewall?
<SuBmUndo_> sistematico: o netbook com windows7 ta com firewall configuracao do Mcafee
<SuBmUndo_> as opcoes de firewall ficam ate desativadas
<sistematico> Falou que está usando o FileZilla, a conexão com o Ubuntu é feita como? SSH? FTP? Samba?
<SuBmUndo_> sftp
<sistematico> Katador: gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true
<SuBmUndo_> vou sair vou tentar depois  valeu
<barna> alguem conhece um gerenciador de uplaod pro youtube?
<Rudolf> firefox
<barna> hehehehehehehe
<barna> eu preciso limitar a banda de upload
<Rudolf> barna: use um kget da vida
<Rudolf> barna: eu utilizo o JDownloader
<barna> Rudolf, mas esses são p/ baixar os videos  certo?
<Rudolf> barna: sim, e limitam a velocidade
<barna> Rudolf, eu preciso de um pra subir os videos!
<Rudolf> barna: disfarça
<Rudolf> barna: sonolencia pós almoço
<barna> heheheheheheheheheheh
<Rudolf> barna: acho que ainda não existe o que vc quer
<barna> eu trabalho com foto/video
<barna> subo video quase q diariamente!
<barna> só q ele consome 100% da banda ai ninguem mais navega!!!!
<Rudolf> barna: quanto de banda?
<barna> 1mb
<barna> uma porcaria!
<Rudolf> pra up?
<barna> pra up ele vai a 30kbps
<barna> queria limitar a 15
<Rudolf> hehehehe
<Rudolf> firewall
<Rudolf> QoS
<barna> o roteador num tem Qos
<Rudolf> firewall da sua maquina
<barna> Rudolf, vc poderia me ajudar com o firewall?
<Rudolf> poderia, mas não agora
<Rudolf> estou indo para uma reunião com cliente, segundo meu chefe, em 10 minutos
<barna> Rudolf, ok, tem algo que eu possa ir lendo a respeito! pra ja ir me interendo do assunto!
<barna> ?
<Rudolf> http://www.appunix.com.br/howto/linux/como-fazer-qos-de-banda-controle-de-banda-no-ubuntu-server-debian-fedora-centos-redhat-e-etc/
<barna> valeu Rudolf !
<Rudolf> barna: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/script/QOS-com-Iptables
<Rudolf> barna: observe que não é lá muito simples
<barna> hummm, isso q me lasca! eu num entendo nada de rede!
<barna> mas vou abrir!
<barna> ja me falaram do squid tb,
<Rudolf> barna: squid faz controle de tráfego
<Rudolf> barna: não necessariamente de banda
<barna> hummmmm, entendi!
<barna> sou 1005 noob nisso!
<barna> *100%
<iLogical> olá. o mixer não tá lembrando o volume de um controle quando reinicia a sessão. estou usando ubuntu 12.04 com xfce. o mixer é do xfce. o que faço? obrigado.
<barna> iLogical, eu uso o xfce tb, mas aki ta funfando blz
<RodrigO23> iai pesosal
<RodrigO23> pessoal**
<igor__> como instalar programas para linux 8.10 pelo console  e quais sao as estençoes que vao rodar no linux 8.10 ?
<igor__> como instalar programas para linux 8.10 pelo console  e quais sao as estençoes que vao rodar no linux 8.10 ?
<igor__> como instalar programas para linux 8.10 pelo console  e quais sao as estençoes que vao rodar no linux 8.10 ?
<igor__> extensão#
<igor__> ajuda aeeeeeeeeeeeee
<RodrigO23> igor__ calma
<igor__> ta
<RodrigO23> qual programa vc precisa
<igor__> ^
<RodrigO23> hehe
<igor__> ajuda ae
<RodrigO23> sim mas qual programa vc quer
<RodrigO23> pq nem todos instalam pelo terminal
<igor__> ok eu quero  baixar o google chorme para meu linux so que eu nem sei qual e o chorme correto para o linux 8.10
<igor__> se sabe ?
<[kernel]> apt-get install chrome
<igor__> [kernel] qual e o google chorme para linux ubunto 8.10
<RodrigO23> ou entra no site do google, clica em baixar chrome, e la tem o pacote .deb
<[kernel]> .deb
<igor__> ook
<igor__> so um minutito
<[kernel]> que usa o gerenciador dpkg
<igor__> e facil ??
<[kernel]> dpkg -i nomedoarquivo.deb
<[kernel]> so isso
<[kernel]> no terminal
<igor__> espera
<igor__> vo ver se funfa
<igor__> meu pc reinicio fala ai os comandos dinovo plizzzzzzzzzzzz
<igor__> meu pc reinicio fala ai os comandos dinovo plizzzzzzzzzzzz
<igor__> meu pc reinicio fala ai os comandos dinovo plizzzzzzzzzzzz
<igor__> falae pow
<igor__> como estalar  um programa .deb pelo terminal
<igor__> ajuda aeww
<fcoambrozio> "estalar" um programa???
<fcoambrozio> :P
<igor__> instalar
<igor__> ¬¬
<igor__> ajuda ae
<RodrigO23> o programa .deb instala dando 2 cliques
<igor__> num vai
<RodrigO23> pq deb eh um pacote nativo ubuntudebian
<igor__> da erro
<fcoambrozio> igor__: use apt-get
<RodrigO23> qual erro
<igor__> The web browser from Google
<igor__> Google Chrome is a browser that combines a minimal design with sophisticated technology to make the web faster, safer, and easier.
<fcoambrozio> igor__: vc quer instalar o chrome??
<igor__> isso
<igor__> quero
<an0n> Utilize o firefox
<fcoambrozio> sudo dpkg -i arquivo.deb
<igor__> mais e ruim
<an0n> ou opera
<fcoambrozio> vai dar erro mesmo
<igor__> ok da um linck ai plix
<fcoambrozio> o chrome tem uma dependencia
<an0n> igor__: O firefox é um navegador muito bom
<igor__> mais num abre videos do youtube
<an0n> igor__: Abre sim
<an0n> tem que instalar o flash
<RodrigO23> igor
<RodrigO23> tenta ai
<igor__> ok
<RodrigO23> http://ampulhetadigital.com/2009/06/instalando-o-google-chrome-no-ubuntu810/
<fcoambrozio> independente de qual browser é melhor (esta discusão não leva a nada :), igor__, rodou o dpkg???
<RodrigO23> no meu ubuntu apenas baixei do site da google e dei 2 cliques, abriu com a central de programas e instalou na boa
<igor__> nao rodo
<RodrigO23> vc tah dando os comando como root
<igor__> como assim
<RodrigO23> invez de digitar apenas apt-get install chrome
<fcoambrozio> igor__: vai até o diretorio onde vc baixou o .deb
<RodrigO23> vc tem que digitar sudo apt-get install chrome
<fcoambrozio> e executa sudo dpkg -i arquivo.deb
<fcoambrozio> vai dar erro - e isto é absolutamente normal
<fcoambrozio> =]
<igor__> ok
<fcoambrozio> depois vc roda um
<fcoambrozio> sudo apt-get install -f
<igor__> mais uma duvida para baixar o flash tem dois arquivos .rpm e .ter.gz
<igor__> qual eu baxo
<fcoambrozio> flash usa o Central de Programas
<fcoambrozio> ou apt-get mesmo
<igor__> ok
<sistematico> igor__: Complementando o que o fcoambrozio falou, não baixa nenhum dos dois :)
<sistematico> heh
<[kernel]> sudo apt-get install flashplayer
<fcoambrozio> isto mesmo sistematico
<sistematico> [kernel]: flashplugin-nonfree
<[kernel]> sistematico, iai cara?
<sistematico> Eu acho.
<[kernel]> tou sem som ainda
<[kernel]> :/
<sistematico> [kernel]: hahiaeuaehaeiae
<[kernel]> meu lspci ta louco cara
<fcoambrozio> [kernel] sem som
<[kernel]> ele aparece diferente
<sistematico> [kernel]: Eu perguntei lá mas você não repondeu.
<fcoambrozio> cuidado com o [kernel] panic
<[kernel]> vou la
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkk
<fcoambrozio> rsrsrsrsrrs
<sistematico> [kernel]: É PC ou Notebook?
<[kernel]> sistematico, desktop
<an0n> Boa tarde, pessoal
<an0n> Gostaria de saber quem aqui no canal vai ir no fisl 13?
<Raff> eu to pensando em ir
<Raff> tem uma caravana saindo da ufsc, e talvez eu vou
<an0n> Raff: sabe me informar se vai ter alguma reunião de usuários do slackware?
<Raff> nao faço ideia
<an0n> Qual o melhor sistema linux para se programar utilizando a linguagem de programação java?
<fcoambrozio> an0n: melhor é aquela que vc se sente mais confortavel =]
<an0n> Sim
<an0n> mas alguns prós e contras
<an0n> por exemplo
<an0n> Um comparativo entre o Ubuntu e o Slackware por exemplo para se programar em java
<an0n> ?
<chm0d-780> an0n: o melhor é vc tornar o S.O em um ambiente propiçio para programar
<an0n> chm0d-780: Então nesse ponto que eu queria chegar
<fcoambrozio> an0n: na verdade não programo em Java, mas creio que a questão mesmo seja a distro... suas peculiaridades e tudo mais
<an0n> É promissor programar em java no slackware por exemplo que me tomaria um tempo para tornar o ambiente propicio..
<chm0d-780> an0n: se tiveres paciÊncia será promissor
<an0n> A Caelum por exemplo que proporciona cursos em java, se não me engano utiliza o Ubuntu como sistema
<chm0d-780> e tempo neh
<fcoambrozio> chm0d-780: paciencia e tempo para usar slackware é mito
<fcoambrozio> an0n: se vc se sente confortavel com o slackware, sim, perfeitamente
<chm0d-780> fcoambrozio: não digo para usar
<chm0d-780> digo para instalar cada IDE frameworks etc..
<an0n> chm0d-780: Então neste caso de IDE's frameworks pode ser que o ubuntu se encaixe melhor correto?
<chm0d-780> não que encaixe melhor
<fcoambrozio> chm0d-780: se o camarada vai programar em Java, profavelmente vai usar Netbeans/Eclipse...
<Nimb> olá estou precisando de ajuda ^^
<fcoambrozio> a "dificuldade" pra instalar eles no slackware e no ubuntu eh exatamente a mesma
<fcoambrozio> =]
<fcoambrozio> Nimb: se precisar de algo, eh soh perguntar
<chm0d-780> fcoambrozio: respeito a sua opinião
<Nimb> bom pessoal quem puder me ajudar ficaria muito grato
<barna> Nimb, não temos bola de cristal! qual o seu problema???
<an0n> Então
<chm0d-780> fcoambrozio: mas sabes que não é verdade
<an0n> eu vou usar o eclipse
<fcoambrozio> chm0d-780: como não eh verdade
<Nimb> estou tentando instalar um programa de lan house em maquinas linux ubunutu 10.04
<Nimb> main control o nome do programa
<fcoambrozio> Netbean/Eclipse disponibiliza um pacote pronto
<chm0d-780> a dsiponibilidade em adiquirir e instalar no ubuntu será mais facilitado
<fcoambrozio> eh soh baixar e usar
<fcoambrozio> funciona em qualquer Linux recente
<Nimb> o programa funcionou por 6 meses ou algo
<Nimb> e depois parou de funcionar
<Nimb> o servidor trava com qualquer alteração nas maquinas
<Nimb> eu e um amigo estamos procurando um open source
<chm0d-780> fcoambrozio: ele vai na central e pronto
<Nimb> para criar nosso proprio programa de lan house
<Nimb> procurei no search codes e nada
<Nimb> então se alguem souber algum lugar sobre desenvolvimento de códigos abertos
<Nimb> ficaria muito grato
<marceloecker> ola pessoal, alguem pode me ajudar
<marceloecker> nao estou conseguindo instalar a impressora daruma dr700 no ubuntu 12.04
<chm0d-780> Nimb: dá uma olha no goole code ou qualquer coisa assim
<chm0d-780> ou source forge
<marceloecker> Cesar_Augusto,  podes me ajudar?
<marceloecker> ubuntulog, podes me ajudar
<marceloecker> ?
<blackbird__> alguem pode me ajudar a configurar uma impressora
<blackbird__> fiscal no ubuntu?
<barna> blackbird__, marcelo, agora to com um pouquinho de tempo, quando vc falow antes num dava pra mim!
<barna> vou dar uma pesquisada aki
<barna> blackbird__, http://www.desenvolvedoresdaruma.com.br/home/index.php em impressora fical ta falando lá como fazer
<barna> blackbird__, viu o link q te mandei?
<Cesar_Augusto> o cara saiu
<Cesar_Augusto> agora que parei para ver o que era ueuahueah
<barna> Cesar_Augusto, ele ta caindo e voltando!
<barna> Cesar_Augusto, ele ta entrando com nick diferente! marceloecker (~marceloec@187.33.164.65)  blackbird__ (~balckbird@187.33.164.65
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<alvaro> barna boa noite
<blackbird__> barna pode me mandar o link de novo cara?
<barna> blackbird__, http://www.desenvolvedoresdaruma.com.br/home/index.php
<barna> alvaro, boa noite!
<blackbird__> barna,  já conhecia o site cara
<barna> blackbird__, foi a unica reverencia pra linux q achei!
<blackbird__> barna,  na verdade eu precisaria aprender realmente como se configura uma impressora por usb
<blackbird__> mas valeu pelo link!
<barna> blackbird__, o q vc ta tentou?
<barna> eu uso HP, funfa q é uma blz
<blackbird__> blackbird__, eu tentei adicionar uma normalmente com o driver generic text
<blackbird__> blackbird__,  mas ela dá problema no cups
<blackbird__> blackbird__,  já me indicaram hp
<blackbird__> blackbird__, mas essa é a impressora do cliente
<blackbird__> blackbird__, dai fode
<barna> sei como é!
<barna> o cups tem suporte pra ela?
<blackbird__> blackbird__, nao vi
<blackbird__> blackbird__, onde posso ver isso?
<blackbird__> blackbird__, mas por eu querer configurar em generic text pensei que nao teria problema de compatibilidade
<barna> Cesar_Augusto, o blackbird__ ta de volta, vc tem alguma coisa pra ajudar?
<Cesar_Augusto> vamos tentar auehauhe
<Cesar_Augusto> o blackbird__ qual é o problema ?
<blackbird__> blackbird__, foi instalado um .rpm com o nome de daruma cups
<blackbird__> Cesar_Augusto, barna to tentando instalar uma mini impressora daquelas térmica da daruma no ubuntu 12.04
<blackbird__> Cesar_Augusto, barna nao to conseguindo
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<Cesar_Augusto> nem sei o que é isto auheuahe
<Cesar_Augusto> vou ver aagora
<blackbird__> Cesar_Augusto, barna ela é USB deve ser dali o problema
<blackbird__> Cesar_Augusto ahahssahash
<blackbird__> é aquelas impressoras com estilo fiscal
<barna> blackbird__, to trabalhando aki, por isso num posso ficar lendo tudo q acho!
<barna> blackbird__, mas acho q aki tem coisa intereçante! http://groups.google.com/group/python-brasil/browse_thread/thread/1b17fbff5d91ac0f?pli=1
<blackbird__> barna,  beleza velho
<blackbird__> barna,  vou dar uma olhada
<barna> blackbird__, aki deve ter muita coisa tb! http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting
<pauloolhos> oi
<barna> tim
<blackbird__> Cesar_Augusto, encontrou alguma coisa cara?
<Cesar_Augusto> bah eu nem vou tentar ver , estou louco de sono
<Cesar_Augusto> kkk
<Cesar_Augusto> vou dormir uahuehae
<Cesar_Augusto> acordei era 1 da manhã ou meia noite auheuae
<Cesar_Augusto> nem lembro mais uhaehae
<Cesar_Augusto> blackbird__:  tu já foi no site do fabricante ?
<Cesar_Augusto> lá não tem falando nada ?
<blackbird__> fui
<blackbird__> lá não tem falando nada
<blackbird__> mandei um email para eles pedindo um tutorial alguma ajuda
<blackbird__> e por enquanto nada
<vitao> alguem sabe me dizer qual melhor programa de acesso remoto?
<barna> vitao, o melhor eu num sei! usei o vinagre em rede local 1x
<barna> funfou d boa, meio lento mas funfou!
<vitao> barna eh pq o team viewer era bom...mas agora ele esta caindo direto
<Silveira> Ola boa noite galera alguem poderia me dar uma ajuda!!!
<barna> Silveira, não temos bola de cristal! nos conte o que precisa!
<Silveira> no empathy e possivel utilizar a webcam ?
<barna> hummm, num sei, to usando pidgim até hoje e mesmo assim nunca tentei usar webcam com ele!
<barna> cha pergunta pro google!
<Silveira> barna: no google o que encontrei tentei e nao funcionou tal vez devo trocar o programa
<barna> Silveira, qual ubuntu?
<Silveira> barna: 12.04
<barna> Silveira, vc quer usar webcam em q? gtalk, msn, skype ??? qual?
<Silveira> msn
<barna> Silveira, sua webcam ta funfando ok? ja testou ela?
<Silveira> sim... esta funcionando tranquilamente
<barna> ta falando q funfa de boa no 12.04 com msn!
<barna> pior q nem tenho o empathy pra testar!
<barna> Silveira, ja viu esse? https://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Audio_and_Video_calls
<Silveira> com o pidgim vc ja testou ?
<Silveira> barna:  vou ver agora
<barna> nunca testei! só usei webcam no skype e olhe lá!
<erisVortex> oi. atualizei do 11.10 para o 12.04. não tinha som. segui o primeiro passo de: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure e deu certo. o problema é que agora há um ECO enquanto toco qualquer som. quando pauso, é possivil notar o eco também (tipo um fade out). já tentei instalar/desinstalar o pulseaudio e o alsa. o problema persiste. alguém tem alguma ideia?
<barna> erisVortex,
<barna> erisVortex, clica no botão do audio perto do relogio....
<barna> erisVortex, configurações de audio
<erisVortex> barna, estou no lubuntu. qual é o comando para abrir as opções de audio do gnome? (também tentei fuçar no alsamixer e no gnome-alsamixer sem sucesso)
<barna> erisVortex, em algum alguma das abas tem os efeitos, eu num to no ubuntu agora!!! num sei bem qual é!
<barna> erisVortex, nossa kra ai vc me pegou d vez!
<barna> erisVortex, eu to xfce!
<erisVortex> barna, não sabe o comando que chama esse aplicativo?
<erisVortex> barna, talvez dê pra ver via "ps aux"
<barna> erisVortex, ta dando pau aki, tenho q sair!
<erisVortex> barna, ok... obrigado...
<barna> erisVortex, tenta entrar no terminal e digitar: gnome-(e aperta a tecla tab 2vezes, vai aparecer as opções)
<barna> volto em 2 min!
<erisVortex> barna, não tenho nada alem do gnome-sound-applet, que já está rodando e que não abre nenhuma janela de configuração
<barna> erisVortex, em algum lugar tem o icone do som?
<barna> em geral perto do relogio
<RodrigO23> Ola pessoal
<barna> boas RodrigO23 !
<RodrigO23> iai barna
<erisVortex> barna, sim. e o pior é que são dois. um é o próprio gnome-sound-applet e o outro é um do lxpanel (que uso o gnome-alsamixer para configuração)
<barna> erisVortex, clicando nele, com o esquerdo ou direito do mouse num aparece alguma opção de configuração?
<erisVortex> barna, não
<barna> ixi, ai vc me pegou geral!
<barna> 1seg, vou bootar!
<barna> voltei
<erisVortex> barna, algum desses efeitos de audio tem a ver com ecos?
<barna> erisVortex, 1x no ubuntu 10.04 ficou com eco, foi lá q tirei ele!
<erisVortex> barna, que estranho, nunca tive esse problema e nunca vi uma opção como essa
<barna> aki xfce num tem isso, mas no unity acho q tem!
<barna> eu usei o lxde 1x, mas num gostei dele! o xfce é muuuuuito melhor!
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-05
<erisVortex> barna, já usei o xfce, mas prefiro o lxde :)
<erisVortex> insistindo na pergunta: alguém saber o que pode estar causando ECO no som do (l)ubuntu 12.04? mais detalhes do meu problema aqui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/146552/lubuntu-12-04-every-sound-has-echoes
<cotxa> Boa noite
<danielsouza> erisVortex, feedback do microfone?
<erisVortex> danielsouza, nenhum microfone ligado
<sistematico> Alguem sabe de um cliente de e-mail em GTK, fora o Evolution e o Thunderbird?
<danielsouza> Firefox - Gmail
<Monarquista> os do Xubuntu e do Lubuntu
<Monarquista> só não sei o nome deles...
<Monarquista> ;P
<sistematico> danielsouza, Firefox não é cliente de e-mail :\
<Monarquista> sistematico, http://olinux.uol.com.br/artigos/377/1.html
<sistematico> Monarquista, Valeu..
<sistematico> Essa página é bem obsoleta, mas valeu mesmo assim.
<erisVortex> Monarquista, sistematico o do lubuntu é o sylpheed, mas nunca usei
<sistematico> erisVortex, Esse eu estou instalando.
<sistematico> Faz meia hora..
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> erisVortex, Mas valeu..
<sistematico> Monarquista, Resolveu o K3B?
<Monarquista> sistematico,
<Monarquista> sim
<sistematico> Como?
<Monarquista> tá lá no PM
<marconm> ola
<marconm> tudo bem
<Joao_W> opa e ai
<paladinn> :D
<sistematico> erisVortex, Claws Mail.
<sistematico> Lembrei de + 1
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> No FreeBSD todos marcados como broken :\
<sistematico> Evolution, Sylpheed, Thunderbird...
<sistematico> Achei o que eu tava procurando, uma lista com um monte de clientes de e-mail.
<sistematico> http://mahogany.sourceforge.net/clients.html
<xGrind> firefox 13 vai ser lançado amanha ne?
<sistematico> Num sei..
<sistematico> Vai?
<Rudolf> xGrind: no gentoo já saiu
<xGrind> Rudolf, por ppa ja da pra usar no ubuntu
<Rudolf> então o amanhã já é hoje
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<xGrind> aki ainda faltam 4 minutos :D
<xGrind> olhae cambada :D
<xGrind> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
 * Maninho anoz arp odut iav
<Rudolf> xGrind: mudou
<xGrind> atualizando aki ja :D
<xGrind> ff e thunderbird
<xGrind> vamos ver oq tem de novo.
<Rudolf> provavelmente nada
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> leia o changelog
<Rudolf> se duvida
<xGrind> nova aba abre igual o chrome. mostra as paginas mais visitadas
<xGrind> e ta mais rapido e parace mais leve :D
<xGrind> parece*
<Rudolf> abrir um favorito aí de 60 abas
<Rudolf> verifica quanto ele pucha de RAM
<xGrind> 200mb de ram, sendo q to com 3 abas abertas: orkut, facebook e youtube
<xGrind> acho q ta bom
<Rudolf> só coisa útil
<xGrind> orkut e youtube vc sabe q come ram pra caramba
<xGrind> ta muito mais rapido \o/
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiue
<Rudolf> é, por hora aqui o libreoffice tá com 140M e o firefox com 181M
<xGrind> Rudolf, libreoffice novo?
<Rudolf> xGrind: 3.5.4
<Rudolf> xGrind: 3.5.4.2-r1
<xGrind> tb :D
<xGrind> oq acha da ideia de usar firefox lts ?
<xGrind> é outro nome, mas a ideia é a mesma
<Rudolf> o que seria esse lts?
<Rudolf> distribuiível?
<xGrind> é outro nome, mas é igual lts. tipo, ubuntu 12.04 é lts. vai ter suporte por 5 anos eu acho.
<danielsouza> lts (long term support)
<xGrind> o firefox 10 é assim. o mageia 2 ta usando ele, e sempre qndo sai versão nova, sai atualização pro 10 tb .
<danielsouza> vai ter atualização, suporte e correção de bugs por mais tempo que os lançamentos comuns
<xGrind> meu ff ficou ingles o.O
<danielsouza> eu nâo lembro como que é mas eu acho que todo lançamento em abril (x.04) ẽ lts
<danielsouza> é isso?
<danielsouza> ou é a cada dois anos?
<xGrind> do ubuntu?
<danielsouza> xGrind, tenta fuçar no about:config do ff
<danielsouza> xGrind, sim
<xGrind> a cada 2 anos. e em abril acho
<xGrind> ja arrumei. jas era pra tem pt ;x
<danielsouza> xGrind, aí procura por en_US e tudo que encontrar com isso substitua por pt_BR
<danielsouza> ah
<xGrind> language
<xGrind> :D
<xGrind> http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/01/11/1313247/mozilla-announces-long-term-support-version-of-firefox
<xGrind> firefox ESR (Extended Support Release)
<xGrind> vai ter um lançamento do firefox ESR por ano
<danielsouza> Eu gosto dessa nova política de lançamentos contínuos do Firefox
<danielsouza> mas é um pé no saco pra quem é desenvolvedor
<xGrind> eu tb. o ruim disso são as extensões q deixam de funcionar. não todas, mas algumas.
<danielsouza> isso
<xGrind> eu nao gosto do chrome, mas as extensões nele funcionam de boa, mesmo em atualização.
<danielsouza> se for ver hoje em dia por causa disso tem muita extensão que não funciona mais
<xGrind> uhum
<danielsouza> acho que é porque a Mozilla realizou muitas modificações na estrutura do FF ultimamente
<telec> firefox é meio lento =\
<danielsouza> enquanto o Chrome ele já nasceu com a cara de hoje
<danielsouza> telec, não acho
<xGrind> telec, lento onde? O.o
<danielsouza> telec, depende das extensões, algumas podem deixa-lo lento
<xGrind> depende de qual versão vc estiver usando. o ff 13 aki ta rapidao
<telec> xGrind pra abrir eu acho ele um pouco lento
<danielsouza> telec, o mesmo vale para o chrome
<danielsouza> telec, acho que isso é verdade
<telec> usando é de boa
<danielsouza> telec, eu acho ele lento para pesquisar na barra de endereços (historico, etc)
<xGrind> depende  de qts extensões voce tem, do tamanho da lista de favoritos, config do pc
<telec> mas pra abrir da a impressão q é pesado
<danielsouza> telec, mas para navegar ele é rapido
<xGrind> eu achei esse ff 13 mais rapido q o chrome
<danielsouza> mas eu nao posso reclamar que meu historico e grande e minha lista de favoritos imensa
<danielsouza> droga antes eu usava a tecla menu como tecla de composição
<danielsouza> mas parou de funcionar
<danielsouza> apesar de estar configurado quando eu aperto abre o menu
<danielsouza> teste
<DesertPunk> pessoal, alguém aqui manja de shell script avançado? to fazendo um programinha e estou com um problemão com loops for...
<DesertPunk> tbm estou com um outro problema com shell script, mas esse é mais simples, nível intermediário, alguém se habilita a me dar um help?
<DesertPunk> o programa que to fazendo é interessante, é pra ouvir músicas do YouTube no shell, mas com sistema de busca e futuramente playlist, vc coloca no nome do artista/música, ele procura e te mostra opções, vc escolhe a opção que quiser e ele já começa a tocar com o mplayer ou cvlc...
<DesertPunk> quem me ajudar no bug que estou tendo leva, claro, nome nos créditos... :D
<DesertPunk> (ah, e o programa é GPL v3, chamei ele de microtube)
<DesertPunk> vamos lá, pessoal, alguém acordado aí que manja de shell script??? :D
<vitorlobo> alguém ai faz ideia de como aplicar um efeito em todas as camadas de vez
<vitorlobo> no gimp?
<wintermute> Ola
<Celso> bom dia
<vitorlobo> alguém ai faz ideia de como aplicar um efeito a todas as camadas no gimp?
<flaviotrash> ai galera.. alguem saca o projeto lorea.. rede social livre..,    tem protocolo de segurança.. lorea.org saca ai..,  tem tb http://aniillosur.cc caos total..
<pedor> bom dia. como eu faço para procurar por novos ícones do kubuntu-looks/kde-looks diretamente das configurações do sistema? eu só consigo fazer isso pelo opendesktop.org
<RodrigO23> Bom dia
<Rudolf> da
<remoto> alguem sabe um programa de acesso remoto para windows?
<remoto> alguem sabe um programa de acesso remoto para windows?
<paladinn> vnc
<remoto> eu tentei usar o single click, ja liberei as portas para fazer ele, mas mesmo assim nao consigo fazer a comunicacao
<Rudolf> poder de advinhação off
<paladinn> terminal services
<paladinn> teamviewer
<fcoambrozio> bom dia pessoal!
<fcoambrozio> um pouco de chuva pra vcs - pq aqui tah d+ :P
<Celso> aqui tb.
<Celso> aqui praticamente chove desde as 7:00
<GTK_Thi> oii
<Rudolf> oi
<delki8> opa
<GTK_Thi> Rudolf: blz?
<GTK_Thi> delki8: eaí
<delki8> GTK_Thi, tranquilo?
<Known_problems> o VNC view do meu Ubuntu 10.10, quando estou acessado uma maquina, depois de alguns minuto ao movimentar o mouse dentro da janela, trava todo o meu sistema.
<Known_problems> tenho trial boot, com debian e rwuin, isso naum ocorre.
<Known_problems> uso ubuntu 10.10 x64
<Known_problems> alguem tendo o mesmo problema? com o VNC View ?
<SeuMadruga> bom dia
<SeuMadruga> como vao tdos
<RodrigO23> Bom Dia SeuMadruga
<SeuMadruga>                RodrigO23
<SeuMadruga> blz
<RodrigO23> iai trampando muito
<RodrigO23> ?
<SeuMadruga> RodrigO23:um poco
<SeuMadruga> ioioioi
<bino> boa tarde
<sistematico> Boa tarde #2.
<miltonsv> boa tarde, tentei atualizar o meu ubuntu 10.04 ele travou o synaptic  reiniciei o pc agora ele pede nova senha
<miltonsv>  alguem pode me ajudar
<miltonsv> alguem sabe as senhas básicas do ubuntu
<Raff> olha soh eu digitei, sudo modprobe coretemp, e ai da um erro: FATAL: Error inserting coretemp ... : No such device
<Raff> mas eu ja rodei sensors-detect e axou esse sensor, e o arquivo coretemp ta la na pasta
<paquistaum> boa tarde gente
<miltonsv>  alguem sabe as senhas basicas do ubuntu ?
<RodrigO23> Fala galera
<RodrigO23> Alguem ai ja esta usando o Firefox 13?
<Rudolf> eu
<Cesar_Augusto> eu e
<Cesar_Augusto> acabei de atualizar aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> no win7.. mas conta né :D
<Cesar_Augusto> (14:49:12) miltonsv:  alguem sabe as senhas basicas do ubuntu ?   what ?
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> miltonsv: god, 1234, dog, toor, canonical
<miltonsv> vc de novo ...
<miltonsv> password
<miltonsv> falou
<Cesar_Augusto> que diabo é isto ?
<Cesar_Augusto> dog ?
<Cesar_Augusto> quer raio é isto
<miltonsv> normalmente é password
<miltonsv> bitlinux
<miltonsv> não entendeu a pergunta ..cesar
<Cesar_Augusto> não
<miltonsv> digo rudolf
<Cesar_Augusto> ubuntu ubuntu até onde sei é o bagulho do livecd ou seria
<Cesar_Augusto> ou tu está falando dos retardados que me colocam senha padrão no sistema ou coisa do genero miltonsv ?
<Cesar_Augusto> pois dai , nem conto , nem penso
<Cesar_Augusto> pois tem que ser retardado e tem que se fuuuuu quem por senha 123345, pois senha é isto aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> 3!wTY8K9io!DGuq
<Cesar_Augusto> isto ai é senha
<Cesar_Augusto> isto 123muda ou seja lá o que for
<Cesar_Augusto> isto não é senha
<Raff> olha soh eu digitei, sudo modprobe coretemp, e ai da um erro: FATAL: Error inserting coretemp ... : No such device
<Raff> mas eu ja rodei sensors-detect e axou esse sensor, e o arquivo coretemp ta la na pasta
<Raff> alguem sabe qual eh o problema ?
<miltonsv> não , coloquei o meu meu para abrir automatico e esqueci esta senha que o linux dá quando é intalado e precisei criar a de root só que precisei da senha basica
<miltonsv> obrigado raff
<an0n> Alguém poderia me informar quantos gb de ram o ubuntu 12.04 utiliza com o navegador firefox e o player de música aberto?
<Rudolf> an0n: 5G
<Rudolf> Raff: seu dispositivo não é suportado pelo coretemp
<Rudolf> Cesar_Augusto: dog é god ao contrário
<an0n> Rudolf: Tudo isso?
<Rudolf> an0n: por aí
<an0n> Rudolf: Qual a quantidade de ram recomendada para utilizar o ubuntu 12.04
<Rudolf> an0n: para um desempenho superbomb
<Rudolf> an0n: 10G
<Rudolf> an0n: 5 para os gráficos, 5 para o sistema
<Raff> tem alguma outra maneira de monitorar a temperatura do cpu ?
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<Raff> pq minha placa mae tem varios sensores, na bios consigo ver tudo
<Rudolf> Raff: se e somentse sua placa tem chipsets suportados pelo linux
<Cesar_Augusto> é só resetar a senha do sistema
<Rudolf> Raff: vc instalou  lm_sensors?
<Cesar_Augusto> é só catar no google como zerar a senha, vai ter que usar o terminal
<Rudolf> Raff: se sim rode como root sensors-detect
<Rudolf> Raff: e vá respondendo yes quando necessário
<Raff> ja fiz isso
<Cesar_Augusto> tomando cuidado , pois parece que perder os dados se estiverem criptografados , não lembro
<Raff> ele axou o sensor coretemp e w83627ehf
<Raff> tentei dar modprobe mas nao deu certo, mas agora coloquei os modulos no /etc/modules e vou tentar reiniciar o pc
<Raff> como eu imaginava no sensors found
<Raff> eu instalei o lm_sensors pelo site, nao no repositorio, sera que isso muda ?
<Rudolf> Raff: isso é desktop ou notebook?
<Raff> desktop
<Raff> to usando ubuntu 10.04
<Rudolf> Raff: meus pesames, mas beleza
<Rudolf> Raff: dpkg -l |grep i2c aparece algo?
<Raff> nao
<Rudolf> Raff: dpkg -l |grep acpi aparece algo?
<Raff> ii  acpi-support          0.136.1    scripts for handling many ACPI events , ii  acpid        1.0.10-5ubuntu2.5 Advanced Configuration and Power Interface e
<miltonsv>  obrigado raff, sua dica deu certo...
<Raff> eu ?
<miltonsv> vc me deu uma dica e deu certo
<an0n> Qual linux é indicado para 1gb de ram compartilhado?
<Rudolf> an0n: qualquer um
<Rudolf> an0n: basta vocẽ desabilitar o superfluo
<an0n> Onde se desabilita
<Rudolf> an0n: /etc/init.d/
<an0n> vlw
<Raff> eai Rudolf alguma ideia de como posso monitorar a temperatura do cpu ?
<Ferrari2012> Olá amigos, se alguem tiver interece em aprender a desenvolver no CMS Joomla! vale a pena ver http://www.joomlapro.com.br/
<Ferrari2012> fica a dica
<Rudolf> Raff: tente instalar o acpid e rodar o serviço (/etc/init.d/apcid start) e rode sensors
<Rudolf> Raff: provavelmente seus chipsets não são compatíveis
<Rudolf> Raff: mas não creio
<Rudolf> Raff: cabe vc pesquisar
<Rudolf> Raff: qual o proc?
<Rudolf> Raff: qual o chipset da placa?
<Raff> Intel I7 3820
<Rudolf> Raff: lm_sensors está startado?
<Raff> quando eu rodo sensors, aparece no sensors found
<Rudolf> Raff: perguntei se o serviço do lm_sensors está startado
<Raff> como assim ?
<Raff> sudo /etc/init.d/lm-sensors start
<Raff>  * Setting sensors limits [ OK ]
<Rudolf> sensors
<Raff> no sensors found
<Raff> Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.
<Raff> Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.
<Rudolf> vc entendeu a mensagem?
<Rudolf> Raff: lsmod |more, verifica se os modulos dos sensores estão lá
<Rudolf> Raff: qual seu kernel?
<Raff> eh 2.6.32-41
<Raff> generic-pae
<Rudolf> MUITO VELHO para um hardware novo
<Raff> eh imaginei isso tbm
<Rudolf> minha visão
<Rudolf> mas, não uso ubuntu
<Raff> mas ali nos modulos nao tao carregados
<Rudolf> sugiro foruns da distro antes de bater o martelo
<Rudolf> Raff: então, provavelmente pq nem achou o dispositivo para eles
<Rudolf> Raff: lembra que vc tentou subir na mão
<Rudolf> Raff: o que dmesg te fala?
<Raff> fiz dmesg | grep coretemp e deu. [    2.880364] coretemp: Unknown CPU model 2d
<Rudolf> Raff: ixe
<Rudolf> Raff: tá explicado
<Rudolf> Raff: subiu mas não entende as instruções
<Rudolf> Raff: é cara, kernel novo aí, NOVOS MODULOS
<Rudolf> Raff: aqui tá no mesmo modelo que o seu mas kernel 3.4.0
<Rudolf> ops, i5
<Raff> mas sera que eu arrisco colocar um kernel novo no ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Rudolf> Raff: uai, pq arrisca
<Rudolf> Raff: se não der certo vc fica no veio
<Rudolf> Raff: pega por fora
<Rudolf> Raff: compila, cria o initram, e boota
<Rudolf> Raff: se der certo, deu
<Rudolf> Raff: se nao, chora
<pauloolhos> oi
<RodrigO23> iai pauloolhos
<pauloolhos> opa
<pauloolhos> beleza
<RodrigO23> Galera, alguem ai tem uma forma de mudar os repositorios do Red hat
<RodrigO23> tipo usar o do cent os?
<xGrind> rodr1go, usar repositorio de outra distro? deixa instavel rapa
<RodrigO23> xGrind, ganhei um dvd do RHEL 6
<RodrigO23> mas nao deixa atualizar
<RodrigO23> nem baixar nada pelo terminal
<xGrind> o loco
<RodrigO23> eh serio
<xGrind> rodr1go, ja viu se existe um canal pt-br dessa distro?
<RodrigO23> Nao, putz nem pensei
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xdoctor> Celso, boa noite
<Celso> xdoctor: fala omi
<Celso> xdoctor: ja brincou com ArchLinux?
<xdoctor> Celso, não
<xdoctor> Celso, acho que parei no tempo...
<xdoctor> Celso, ta usando ele?
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite, montei aqui uma rede e coloquei este desktop com ubuntu 10.10 como servidor,  editei o interfaces o hostname o resolv.conf o hosts o dhcpd o bind9 o vsftpd, mas pq toda vez que inicio o computador tenho que reinicar as plcas de rede?
<Celso> xdoctor: instalei em um notebook velho,as no notebook tem um cartao scsi pra conectar na internet
<Celso> parece que o cartao nao foi reconhecido pelo sistema
<xdoctor> Celso, quando da lspci aparece algo?
<Celso> xdoctor: aparece Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co.,RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<Celso> dei um modprobe -l --type net | less e tem uma lista enorme de modulos,mas o probela e saber qual subir
<xdoctor> Celso, tem alguma la rtl8139
<xdoctor> 8139too
<Celso> xdoctor: engraçado que no cartao scsi tem um led acesso
<xdoctor> tenta a 8139too
<Celso> carregou o modulo
<xdoctor> Celso, ou faz o que você mas refina isso ae modrobe --list |grep 8139
<xdoctor> dhcpcd eth0
<Celso> dei um modprobe 8139too e nao retornou erro
<xdoctor> ou qual é a interface que ficou ?
<Celso> nao apaparece interface
<Celso> digito ifconfig e nao tem ethX
<Celso> so lo
<Celso> dhcpcd?
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-06
<xdoctor> Celso, faz ifconfig -a
<xdoctor> pra ver
<xdoctor> Celso, o dhcpd era pra pegar ip através de dhcpd se tiver algum servidor na sua rede que forneça ip automaticamente
<xdoctor> Celso, pode ser também que não seja o módulo correto, veja se tem outros módulos para a 8139
<Celso> xdoctor: digitei dmesg | grep eth0 e aparece a configuracao 8139
<Celso> RTL8139
<xdoctor> Celso, modprobe --list |grep 8139
<Celso> mas antes dei um ifconfig eth0
<xdoctor> humm
<xdoctor> subiu a interface ?
<Celso> tem dois
<Celso> 8139too e 8139cp
<Celso> subiu
<xdoctor> então coloca ip e veja se o negócio navega
<xdoctor> ou já está navegando ??
<xdoctor> ifconfig eth0 ip netmask up
<Celso> nao
<xdoctor> route add default gw ip_router
<xdoctor> echo "nameserver ip_dns" > /etc/resolv.conf
<xdoctor> pelo menos assim aqui funciona
<Celso> xdoctor: pingou a rede interna
<Celso> mas nao pegou dhcp
<Celso> vou ver se o arch tem configuracao parecida com o slackware
<xdoctor> Celso, voltei
<xdoctor> Celso, tem ai algum aparelho que forneça ip automatico?
<Celso> roteador
<xdoctor> Celso, tem o dhcp-client acho
<xdoctor> que pega ip também
<xdoctor> Celso, ele pinga a rede interna e não pinga host da internet não ??
<Celso> nao
<Celso> taquei no rc.local
<Celso> dei reboot
<Celso> vamos ver se funfa
<xdoctor> Celso, colocou o route add default gw IP eth0
<Celso> sim
<xdoctor> po se pingar por exemplo o IP do uol e problema de dns
<Celso> sim
<xdoctor> agora se mandar pingar o IP e não pingar ae e problema de não sei o que
<Celso> ai ja e o resolv.conf
<Celso> falta de dns
<xdoctor> ja reiniciou ??
<Celso> reiniciou
<Celso> mas nao pegou
<xdoctor> oloco
<xdoctor> vai manualmente mesmo
<xdoctor> uai tem que funcionar
<Celso> minha maquina pinga o notebook ,mas o note nao navega
<xdoctor> o notebook pinga sua máquina ?
<supertux_Buddha> o famoso conecta mais não navega!!!!!
<xdoctor> hehehehe
<xdoctor> Celso, ping 68.180.206.184
<xdoctor> ve se retorna ou timeout
<xdoctor> iptables -nL
<Celso> aleluia
<xdoctor> eita
<xdoctor> Celso, e ai o que era??
<Celso> xdoctor: taquei o ipdo roteador
<xdoctor> Celso, atribui o ip do roteador ao computador
<xdoctor> ou adicionou o gateway com o ip do roteador ?
<Celso> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<Celso> reboot
<Celso> funcionou
<xdoctor> Celso, po ce tava usando os dns do oraculo
<xdoctor> é
<Celso> nao ficou legal
<Celso> taquei o OpenDNS agora
<Celso> xdoctor: depois de instalar o arch precisa da o comando pacman -Syu
<Celso> da erro por causa da net
<xdoctor> Celso, isso ai e estilo apt-get
<xdoctor> Celso, ?
<Celso> xdoctor: ele instala cru de tudo
<Celso> ai precisa ir configurado
<xdoctor> estilo gentoo então
<xdoctor> mas nunca usei esses
<xdoctor> Celso, baixa binarios ou source ??
<Celso> xdoctor: nao cheguei nem a brincar com ele ainda
<Celso> nao sei
<Celso> to lendo aqui
<Celso> xdoctor: omi
<Celso> vou nessa
<Celso> amanha tento denovo
<Celso> xdoctor: valeu ai pelo força
<xdoctor> vai lá
<xdoctor> tranquilo
<Ferrari2012> Acesses www.joomlapro.com video aulas gratis sobre desenvolvimento de componentes no CMS Joomla!
<Hertz> :s
<pauloolhos> ou[
<ivanbajr> bom dia
<ivanbajr> Estou aprendendo
<ivanbajr> tenho um micro no qual instalei o ubuntu server 12.04
<Rudolf> deus te ajude
<ivanbajr> Pluguei um impressora hp usb
<ivanbajr> Valeu Rudolf
<ivanbajr> saindo
<ivanbajr> vou aprender e depois informo
<barna> KKKKKKKK
<barna> coitado do kra!
<Rudolf> se ler não
<Rudolf> parabens para ele
<barna> Hertz, ping
<Hertz> pong
<barna> Hertz, dei uma de divasca hoje.....
<barna> to ate agora dando risada!
<Hertz> :P
<barna> fazendo a logo pra uma cliente!
<barna> fiz uma amostra, da ideia da logo!
<barna> http://www.2shared.com/photo/32AbFpI3/logo1.html
<barna> ela ficou me fritando... falando q queria uma imagem mais seria etc...
<barna> falei q era só amostra, pra dar a ideia da logo!
<Hertz> sim
<barna> ela continuiu me fritando, queria a logo em 5 min, era urgente, tinha q enviar o projeto naquele instante!
<barna> ai fiquei enrolando, na hora q ela falow, tem q ser já se não num vou conseguir mandar o projeto mandei a logo!
<barna> http://www.2shared.com/photo/MRPjmt0Y/logo2.html
<Hertz> LOL
<Hertz> e ela?
<barna> nops!
<barna> é uma modelo amiga minha nas fotos!
<barna> kra vc tinha q ver o quanto a mulher me xingou!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Hertz> a pergunta foi, e a cliente :s
<barna> ahhhhh!
<barna> ficou puta, me xingou até!!!!
<barna> e eu aki kascando os bico!!!!
<Hertz> que dó
<Hertz>  essa vida tá fácil não
<barna> dó nada!
<barna> ela me pede pra fazer uma logo de ultima hora e ainda fica me fritando.....
<barna> culpa sua!
<barna> vc q me aplicou o divasca
<Hertz> esse povo não tem noção de prazo de produção
<Hertz> culpa minha nada... eu nem tava lá :P
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<barna> noção nenhuma...... e eu ainda fui querer ser gente boa e fazer a logo dela.....
<Hertz> não é por nada não mas quem deixa o logo pra ser feito em cima da hora de rodar um projeto? :s
<barna> vai entender esse povo!
<barna> pior q quando ela começou a ter ideia, veio, vc tinha q ver........
<barna> uma coisa mais brega q a outra....
<barna> mas foi muito bom ter lembrado do divasca hoje, em vez de passar raiva eu dei foi muita risada!!!
<Hertz> é melhor rir que chorar :P
<barna> nem me fale!!!
<barna> perdi o trabalho, o cliente e o R$, mas valeu a pena!
<barna> dar risada faz bem pra alma!
<Hertz> mas e ae, como anda a vida?
<barna> rolando.....
<barna> hoje fui convidado pra fazer um trabalho de 10 dias no rio de janeiro!
<barna> aceitei na hora......
<barna> agora to aki, tentando fechar os trampos q tenho antes de viajar!
<barna> e vc?
 * barna vai dormir! bom dia pra quem fica!
<acris> pessoal, último dia: EVIDOSOL/CILTEC-online de 4 a 6 de junho! http://gkosmos.com/evidosol programação: http://papers.textolivre.org/pub/
<fcoambrozio> dia pessoal!
<Llennah> Bom dia,
<Llennah> Alguem sabe como posso alterar a tela de boot.img ?
<Llennah> é uma tela de carregamento que aparece antes do splash
<Llennah> alguem ajuda?
<thedoor> Alguém mais atualizou para o firefox 13 e está sofrendo horrivelmente?
<Rudolf> thedoor: aqui tranquilo
<Rudolf> thedoor: vc tem muitos plugins?
<novato> boa tarde pessoal
<novato> preciso de ajuda em ubuntu server, preciso instalar um dirver de rede
<novato> driver
<novato> boa tarde
<novato> preciso de ajuda pra instalar um driver no ubuntu server
<novato> kaio preciso de ajuda com um driver ubuntu server
<kayo> uai
<kayo> tanta gente para ajudar
<kayo> novato, aqui, escreva aqui
<kayo> todo mundo vai ler
<novato> boa tarde
<novato>  preciso de ajuda pra instalar um driver no ubuntu server
<novato> alguem poderia me ajudar
<novato> boa tarde
<novato>  preciso de ajuda pra instalar um driver no ubuntu serve alguem poderia me ajudar
<novato> boa tarde
<novato>  preciso de ajuda pra instalar um driver no ubuntu serve alguem poderia me ajud
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> novato: e em que parte vc travou/
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<novato>  boa tarde preciso de ajuda pra instalar um driver no ubuntu serve alguem poderia me ajudar ??
<novato>  boa tarde preciso de ajuda pra instalar um driver no ubuntu serve alguem poderia me ajudar ??
<fcoambrozio> novato, se vc tem alguma dúvida/problema específico simplesmente exponha-o
<fcoambrozio> perguntando se alguém pode ajudar não ajuda =]
<novato> haa ta
<novato> então vvamo la
<novato> é q sou novato tanto no linux como no chat
<novato> como faço pra instlar um driver de rede no ubuntu server
<novato> ?
<fcoambrozio> rsrsrsrsrs
<fcoambrozio> novato: seria +/- assim....
<braznapoli> Boa tarde a todos! Estou com uma dificuldade em desligar o servidor automaticamente.
<braznapoli> os comandos, não são o problema. Acontece que ele sempre pede a senha do root. Gostaria de automatizar o desligamento.
<braznapoli> Alguem pode me dar uma dica?
<acris> pessoal, com licença, só pra avisar. Começa às 16h, aqui na freenode, o último dia: EVIDOSOL/CILTEC-online de 4 a 6 de junho! http://gkosmos.com/evidosol programação: http://papers.textolivre.org/pub/
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<megalinux> problema no firefox
<acris> Alexandre oliva na #evidosol-1 : Demonizando Monopólios Intelectuais: Ao Povo o que é do Povo
<novato> tem como acessar a console do ubuntu server de outra maquina da rede ??
<Cable_Guy> Salve, Ubunteros!!
<xGrind> Cable_Guy, salve o/
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<omelete> hello
<RodrigO23> omelete iai
<Celso> boa noite
<Hertz> Celso, boa noite o/
<Cable_Guy> boa noite, Celso Amorin
<xdoctor> Celso, programa para usar a webcam
<xdoctor> um programa bom
<xdoctor> sabe ae algum ??
<xdoctor> boa noite
<barna> boa noite xdoctor
<barna> que tipo de programa?
<barna> tipo chesse?
<barna> *cheese
<Cable_Guy> :D
<Cable_Guy> Skype?
<xdoctor> barna, do tipo so para testar minha camera
<barna> xdoctor, o cheese faz isso super bem!
<xdoctor> nada muito cheio das frescuras não, simples e objetivo
<barna> cheese!
<xdoctor> barna, valeu
<barna> :)
<xdoctor> vou procurar esse cheese, so não pode ser cheio das dependencais e tomara que tenha no sbopkg
<Celso> xdoctor: opa
<Celso> estava jantando
<xdoctor> cara
<xdoctor> preciso fazer isso
<xdoctor> jantar
<Celso> hahahahaha
<xdoctor> mas to depre até pra jantar
<Celso> xdoctor: acredita que no notebook velhinho abriu o bico?
<Celso> hahahah
<Celso> começa esquentar durante a instalação do arch e desliga
<xdoctor> oloco
<xdoctor> Celso, coloca la slack domina
<xdoctor> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xdoctor> Celso, usa o note no quarto, ar condicionado a 8 graus
<Celso> o loco
<Celso> acho melhor deixar ele dentro da geladeira
<Celso> hahahahaha
<barna> xdoctor, sudo apt-get install cheese
<barna> tem erro não
<Pirat4> sudo apt-get -y install cheese
<Pirat4> ou su -c 'apt-get -y install cheese'
<xdoctor> barna, e que ainda não uso distro com essas facilidades
<xdoctor> preguiça ate de testar distro
<Pirat4> perdendo seu tempo xdoctor
<Pirat4> :P
<xdoctor> Pirat4, em testar distrou ou em não testar ?
<xdoctor> Pirat4, basicamente preciso so que o computador me permitar ler uns mangas e assistir uns seriados
<xdoctor> me fornecendo essas duas coisas, ae já me sinto mais que satisfeito
<barna> xdoctor, e qual o problema do ubuntu q vc num ta nele?
<xdoctor> barna, então como tava dizendo uma vez fui colocar o ubuntu no note ele travou na instalação
<xdoctor> ae tentei outra distro instalou e aqui estou com ela até hoje
<xdoctor> barna, nas teve uma vez que testei o ubuntu server, me serviu muito bem
<barna> kra se eu desistice tão facil assim dos problemas q tenho na vida eu num saia mais do quarto!
<xdoctor> kkkkkkk
<xdoctor> barna, tem saído do quarto ??
<xdoctor> barna, mas acho que no fundo é também preferencia.
<barna> eu tenho minhas fazes! fazes de ficar 1 semana sem sair e fazes de ficar um semana fora d casa sem voltar!
<xdoctor> oloco
<xdoctor> uma semana
<xdoctor> eu fico no máximo um dia e mesmo assim eu saio para ir ao restaurante jantar
<barna> uma vez eu fui viajar, pra dar um role etc....
<barna> só voltei depois de 1ano e meio!
<xdoctor> barna, e o trampo ??
<Pirat4> lol
<Pirat4> isso que é uma viagem
<xdoctor> freelance ?
<xdoctor> milionario ??
<barna> 90% sim
<xdoctor> hippie ??
<barna> tecno hippe é meu apelido na estrada!
<xdoctor> oloco
<barna> pq levo 10kR$ de material fotografico na mochila e vou trabalhando.....
<barna> mas quando tenho casa q nem pelos proximos 40dias, eu trabalho bastante em casa, agora mesmo to trabalhando....
<xdoctor> Po
<xdoctor> 10k
<xdoctor> to precisando
<xdoctor> dava pra ficar quase um ano parado
<xdoctor> so vendo se sai algo verdadeiramente lucrativo com o ócio criativo
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKkk
<Creto> barna: gostei do tecno hippie kkk
<barna> heheheheheheheehhe
<xdoctor> Celso, então
<xdoctor> Celso, ta acumulado a mega ainda ou saiu ganhador
<xdoctor> que senão saiu deve estar esperando por mim
<L1L2L3> |-(+)-|
<L1L2L3> :stopp
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-07
<claudio-tux> bom dia
<xGrind> o.O
<Raff> ;/quit
<phenrique> alguém sabe onde encontro os livros mais usados em cursos de informática? pode ser em inglês
<ivanbajr> Bom dia
<ivanbajr> Estou aprendendo
<ivanbajr> instalei em um micro antigo o ubuntu server 12.04
<ivanbajr> Estou utilizando para guardar meus arquivos
<ivanbajr> e gostaria de ter como servidor de impressora?
<ivanbajr> Já peguei bastante material na net
<ivanbajr> de como instalar um servidor para imprimir
<ivanbajr> mas até agora nada
<ivanbajr> Alguém pode ajudar
<LuizFelipe> Olá pessoal!
<Zatara> bom dia pessoal
<Zatara> estou começando no linux
<Zatara> alg poderia me da uma informação
<Zatara> onde posso encontrar um materal para iniciante
<Zatara> onde eu possa entender o funcionamento do linux
<Zatara> em modo texto
<ivanbajr> qual a distro?
<Zatara> atualmente tou no ubuntu 12.04
<Zatara> assim
<ivanbajr> tenho um material antigo do ygo
<ivanbajr> e outras apostilas
<Zatara> ei ivan
<ivanbajr> sim
<Zatara> poderia me passar
<Zatara> assim
<ivanbajr> qual seu e-mail
<Zatara> rmonterrazo@hotmail.com
<ivanbajr> um momento
<Zatara> valeu
<Zatara> ei ivan
<Zatara> recebi
<Zatara> valeu muito obrigado
<ivanbajr> estou enviando outro
<Zatara> blz
<ivanbajr> estou também aprendendo
<Zatara> eu assim
<Zatara> usava o windows
<Zatara> mais me extressei
<ivanbajr> aqui tenho três notebook
<Zatara> por todas as vezer ter que tah formatando meu computador
<ivanbajr> com ubuntu
<Zatara> por ter pego virus
<ivanbajr> um com arch
<ivanbajr> um servidor com ubuntu serve 12
<ivanbajr> e dois note com wind 7
<Zatara> hum
<Zatara> aqui comecei a utilizar em meu notebook
<Zatara> tou adorando
<ivanbajr> meu notebook
<ivanbajr> tem ubuntu já dois anos
<Zatara> ah
<Zatara> então vc já deve tah mandando bem
<ivanbajr> nada
<Zatara> 2 anos
<ivanbajr> quem manda bem e meu filho
<Zatara> serio
<Zatara> ?
<ivanbajr> as crianças sempre estão na frente
<Zatara> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Zatara> realmente
<Zatara> tou querendo ver se consigo aprender mais sobre
<Zatara> shell
<Zatara> para independente de distribuição
<Zatara> eu está ciente do que estou fazendo
<ivanbajr> sim
<Zatara> tava tentando entender o blacktracker 5
<Zatara> mais ele é para usuário avançado
<ivanbajr> sim
<ivanbajr> bem vou sair
<Zatara> blz
<Zatara> muito obrigado
<Zatara> bom dia
<ivanbajr> ok
<Zatara> ei, alg do chat sabe quebrar criptografia de rede sem fio wep
<Zatara> no ubuntu?
<Zatara> tem alg do chat que pode me ensinar a descobrir senha de rede sem fio?
<[kernel]> quer ser hacker é
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<Zatara> nao
<Zatara> quero aprender a deixar de ser otário
<Zatara> invadiram a minha
<[kernel]> oushe
<Zatara> queria saber como eles conseguem para me previnir
<[kernel]> wep é mamão com acuçar
<[kernel]> troca pra WAP2
<Zatara> wap2
<[kernel]> é mais dificil quebrar
<Zatara> blz
<[kernel]> tem que saber de rainbow tables
<[kernel]> e logica de programação
<[kernel]> ;)
<Zatara> hum
<Zatara> tava vendo um tutorial
<Zatara> com o blacktracker
<Zatara> mais nao conseguir fazer
<ander_SP> boa tarde a todos!!!
<ander_SP> pessoal, preciso de ajuda, tenho varias mp3s no pc porem preciso atualizar os nomes dos artistas e dos albuns. alguem pode me indicar algum programa q fraça isso no ubuntu 11.10 por favor?
<molequibom> ola pessoal
<molequibom> nao consigo fazer funcionar o itunes no ubuntu com wine, abre mais nao aparece os itens do store e outros dados, fica soh tela vazia. alguma ideia?
<novato_br> o ubuntu vê a rede wireless do windows 7, mas ele não se conecta com ela
<novato_br> o que fazer?
<RodrigO23> ola pessoal
<geowany> xGrind, betrayer!
<SaintDragon> boa tarde
<SaintDragon> alg tem alguma apostila de shell
<SaintDragon> para iniciante
<shallwe> fala galera, akguem usa mesa digitalizadora?
<shallwe> tenho uma genius i608x que ta rolando somente o movimento do cursor, mas nao funciona clique da caneta :(
<barna> shallwe, eu uso!
<barna> shallwe, so um seg, to no telefone!
<shallwe> ai meu deus entao me ajuda poh :) ta blz vlw mesmo :)
<SaintDragon> ei pessoal
<SaintDragon> estou iniciando com o linux
<SaintDragon> e queria operar com modo texto
<SaintDragon> alg teria alguma apostila ou algo que me ajude
<shallwe> SaintDragon: claro
<shallwe> tu podes fazer um login em outra sessão
<shallwe> exemplo: control + alt + F4 mas calma nao faz ainda
<shallwe> para voltar ao grafico faz control + alt + f7
<SaintDragon> certo
<shallwe> tenta ai :)
<SaintDragon> um min
<sistematico> shallwe, Mas só isso não vai ensinar ele a usar o Shell.
<sistematico> :)
<SaintDragon> shallwe
<shallwe> shell?
<SaintDragon> certo
<shallwe> tu nnao precisa entrar em modo te texto pra aprender shell poh
<shallwe> usa o terminal :)
<SaintDragon> realmente, saiu do modo grafico e entrei em modo texto
<SaintDragon> mais assim
<shallwe> na realidade ele nao sai, ele apenas faz outro login no modo texto
<SaintDragon> certo
<SaintDragon> assim
<SaintDragon> eu tou tentando achar uma apostila que fosse para iniciante
<sistematico> SaintDragon, A melhor documentação que você pode encontrar: http://tldp.org
<SaintDragon> sistematico
<shallwe> :) ta dito pelo sistematico :)
<SaintDragon> vou ver o site
<shallwe> calma ai ja volto patroa chamando
<SaintDragon> ok
<sistematico> SaintDragon, Tem o http://www.guiafoca.org tambem, não tão bom quanto, mas mesmo assim muito bom.
<SaintDragon> tou vendo o primeiro site que vc passou
<ivanbajr> Boa tarde
<ivanbajr> Estou com um problema em meu servidor
<sistematico> ivanbajr, Todos nós :)
<SaintDragon> site legal
<sistematico> SaintDragon, O melhor da área.
<SaintDragon> ei
<SaintDragon> valeu sistematico pela dica
<ivanbajr> Como fazer para ele apresentar só a impressora local
<sistematico> SaintDragon, Pode começar a ler por aqui talvez: http://tldp.org/LDP/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary/html/index.html
<SaintDragon> deixa eu sakar
<sistematico> SaintDragon, Link errado.
<sistematico> SaintDragon, http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html
<sistematico> Esse é o certo.
<sistematico> SaintDragon, de nada =)
<SaintDragon> valeu mesmo
<SaintDragon> obrigado pela super dica
<sistematico> ivanbajr, O que quer dizer com "apresentar"?
<sistematico> SaintDragon, Foi mais ou menos por aí que eu comecei.
<ivanbajr> quando vou ver o arquivo /etc/printcap
<SaintDragon> valeu mesmo
<ivanbajr> tem as impressoras dos outros micros
<SaintDragon> muito conteudo
<SaintDragon> valeu...
<ivanbajr> só não tem a impressora que foi conectada nele
<SaintDragon> muito obrigado... fuizzzz
<SaintDragon> vou começar a brincadeira
<ivanbajr> Saindo
<ivanbajr> vou trabalhar
<ivanbajr> um abraço
<sistematico> ivanbajr, Printcap é pra ser usado pelo lprng sob o lpd..
<sistematico> Não tenho certeza se o seu objetivo é *realmente* usar esse estilo de impressão.
<sistematico> ivanbajr, Talvez esteja confundindo o lpr com o cups?
<sistematico> ivanbajr, São impressoras compartilhadas através do samba?
<shallwe> barna: desculp encomodar, mas estou já tentando instalar o genius mousepad i608x instalando um update no kernel e um patch, foi mais ou menos isto que você fez?
<barna> shallwe, opa!
<barna> acabei a ligação agora!
<shallwe> tranquilo
<barna> shallwe, eu to usando pentablet da wacom
<shallwe> eu acabei achando um tópico falando em instalar um pacth no kernel
<barna> apartir do ubuntu 10.04 ela ja funfava sozinha, mas pra configurar era na unha!
<barna> no 12.04 ele ja tem um configurador grafico!
<shallwe> estou usando o 12.04 só rola o mouse
<shallwe> mas os cliques não
<shallwe> quer dizer
<barna> shallwe, massa... faz um bom tempo q num uso genius
<shallwe> rola o cursos com a caneta ela movimenta ele
<shallwe> mas o clique da caneta nao rola
<shallwe> aa bom
<barna> shallwe, vc ta usando genius né?
<shallwe> estou vendo agora se com esse trambique todo aqui de instalar o patch no kernel roa
<shallwe> sim i608x
<barna> massa!
<barna> cha eu pesquisar!
<barna> lembro q tinha muita coisa no google sobre mesas non-wacom
<shallwe> aqui estou fazendo isso
<shallwe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1899225&page=5
<shallwe> a sim wacom é mais famosa
<shallwe> estou fazendo o que o posto #45 ta falando :)
<barna> ok, vou abrir!
<shallwe> :)
<barna> shallwe, massa! parece q funfa!
<shallwe> é e é bem fácil de fazer vamos ver :) esta terminando de baixar o source
<barna> massa, vou dar uma lida aki tb!
<shallwe> na minha internet que é a terceira mais cara do mundo :) 5mb por 60 reais
<shallwe> bom vou ali compilar e ver o que acontece ja voto
<barna> ok
<sistematico> Eu pago R$103,00 por 10 MegaBits
<sistematico> Tambem acho bastante caro.
<barna> eu num to pagando nada por uma de 1mb!
<sistematico> Nada?
<sistematico> Como?
 * sistematico acha que isto está estranho :-|
<barna> wireless do visinho!
<barna> :)
<sistematico> ah!
<ZZzzZzzz__> se usa pombo-correio tamben nao paga nada
<sistematico> Velho jeitinho brasileiro.
<sistematico> Fazendo o incorreto parecer normal.
<sistematico> barna, :)
<sistematico> Embora eu não seja uma excessão a regra.
<shallwe> ai meu deus sempre tem um erro na hora de compilar o kernel hahaha
<shallwe> ou algum drive
<sistematico> Apoio tanto a pirataria que construí um proxy reverso para a Baía Pirata.
<sistematico> haiehaieuaehaieauehaieaueaheieuaiea
<sistematico> Desfarça, finjam que não leram.
<sistematico> *Disfarça.
<sistematico> shallwe, Só se for aí, aqui nunca tem :)
<sistematico> shallwe, Você tem que usar o make oldconfig pra usar a conf do seu kernel antigo.
<sistematico> shallwe, Se você não estiver seguro do resultado.
<shallwe> sistematico: eu nao estou seguro de nada hahaha
<shallwe> sou um aventureiro
<shallwe> este note aqui tem um kubuntu que qualquer coisa instalo de novo :)
<sistematico> shallwe, Se o make oldconfig não funcionar apenas copie o arquivo .config do diretório onde ficam os fontes do kernel.
<shallwe> sistematico: na realidade eu nem sei usar esse tal de onldconfig estou apenas seguindo o tutorial, eu sei compilar normalmente :)
<sistematico> A muitos anos atrás era assim, não sei se ainda é.
<barna> shallwe, da uma paste no erro!
<shallwe> eu faço um "make -C/lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` modules"
<barna> sistematico, v se ajuda nois nessa! http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11762830&postcount=45
<shallwe> e o erro: make: *** /lib/modules/3.2.0-24-generic-pae/build: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado.  Pare.
<shallwe> vou ver o que tem dentro dessa pasta ai lib/modules
<shallwe> devo ter pulado alguma coisa no tutorial o.O
<shallwe> é não tem a pasta build o.O
<shallwe> blz ja estou resolvendo de outra forma:) estou instalando o virtualbox e irei emular o windows xp :) ai poderei instalar o drive que veio no cd, pois tem mypaint pra windows tb :)
<shallwe> ainda bem que existe o virtualbox pra salvar a gente
<shallwe> alias vai ter que ser windiows vista omg pq é esse o serial que tenho :P
<shallwe> veio com o note
<ander_SP> boa noite
<ander_SP> preciso de ajuda, estou com problemas na atualização dos pacotes, alguém pode me ajudar por favor?
<Birex> sistematico, e meio off-topic, mas vc tem o disco do carrossel?
<sistematico> hhaeiaeuaehiaeiaueaheiaeae
<sistematico> Birex, Novela Carrosel?
<sistematico> anderson, Se não falar a dúvida ninguem vai poder te ajudar.
<sistematico> anderson, Seja específico, o que tentou? O que deu errado? Quais comandos digitou?
<sistematico> anderson, Entendeu?
 * barna esqueceu a bola de cristal no bolso da outra calsa!
<sistematico> é
<Birex> isso sistematico
<sistematico> barna, Bem isso mesmo.
<sistematico> Birex, Tenho não pô..
<sistematico> haiehaieuaehiae
<Birex> a tah
<sistematico> Birex, Tenho em torno de 10k músicas.
<Birex> 10 mil?
<Birex> vixe
<sistematico> Mas nenhuma do Carrosel :)
<sistematico> Birex, É..
<xGrind> carrossel? o.O
<sistematico> Tinha 50k
<Birex> nossa
<sistematico> Meu HD corrompeu.
<sistematico> Sério..
<Birex> e era ext4?
<sistematico> Colecionava desde 97.
<Birex> e vc tem ai a lista de suas musicas?
<sistematico> Não, era FAT32, e eu fui mudando, o último era um Viking 2.
<sistematico> Tenho no outro PC, aqui devo ter 1k, posso tirar uma lista agora, quer?
<Birex> se nao for se encomodar
<sistematico> Birex, Assim pode ser? find /usr/home/lucas/audio -type f > lista.txt
<sistematico> Acho que sai né?
<Birex> pode sim
<sistematico> Nem eu sei.
<Birex> da certo sim
<sistematico> cat lista.txt | wc -l                                                                                                   ~
<sistematico>     5855
<sistematico> 5k
<sistematico> Posso mandar por DCC mesmo?
<Birex> vc tem um site ne?
<sistematico> Tenho, vários.
<Birex> pra mim fica mais facil pelo site
<Birex> aki DCC nao rola
<Birex> uso o irc do emule
<sistematico> Ok
<sistematico> Viu aí?
<Birex> vi sim
<sistematico> Birex, Se tem site?
<Birex> obrigrado
<Birex> tenho
<Birex> lembra da minha lista de mp3?
<sistematico> Ah!
<Birex> lembra que vc gostou da musica senza la dona?
<sistematico> Acho que eu lembro!
<sistematico> Do Winamp né?
<sistematico> travian.com.br joguinho lazarento, não consigo parar de jogar..
<sistematico> hahahahahahah
<Birex> isso
<sistematico> Coisa de Nerd.
<sistematico> Ah!
<sistematico> TOP...
<sistematico> Manda ela pra mim?
<sistematico> :D
<Birex> mando sim
<Birex> perae
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<fabioluciano> !list
<RodrigO23> !list
<sistematico> Alguem faz um favor?
<RodrigO23> qual sistematico
<sistematico> RodrigO23, Leu lá?
<RodrigO23> Oque?
<barna> diga sistematico
<sistematico> http://sistematico.no-ip.biz
<sistematico> Pra ver se tá funcionando.
<RodrigO23> sim
<RodrigO23> Ok
<RodrigO23> funciona
<sistematico> ftp://sistematico.no-ip.biz
<sistematico> Tambem?
<RodrigO23> nao
<RodrigO23> o ftp nao
<sistematico> Pra dar upload em alguma coisa e tal..
<sistematico> :\
<RodrigO23> usa a porta 2121
<barna> o http abriu uma pagina de index!
<RodrigO23> a index nao mas abriu uma lista com os aruivos q vc tem
<barna> o ftp ta perguntando nome de usuario! ou entrar anonimo
<sistematico> anonymous
<sistematico> senha pode ser qualquer coisa
<RodrigO23> o ftp nem conecta
<barna> sistematico, o ftp abriu o nautilus com 3 pastas!
<sistematico> RodrigO23, ftp://anonymous@sistematico.no-ip.biz
<sistematico> RodrigO23, É seu browser.
<RodrigO23> pera ai
<sistematico> RodrigO23, ftp://anonymous:lalala@sistematico.no-ip.biz
<sistematico> barna, Na incoming dá pra enviar algo?
<sistematico> Um arquivo de texto pequeno talvez?
<barna> sistematico, sim, coloquei 1 arquivo lá
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Top!!
<sistematico> barna, Valeu :D
<sistematico> barna, info.html?
<barna> isso
<sistematico> Valeu!
<barna> :)
<sistematico> barna, FTP Anônimo no FreeBSD, uhuhuhu
<barna> massa
<sistematico> Top..
<sistematico> Vou ajustar algumas coisas aqui..
 * RodrigO23 está away; volto logo - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<sistematico> Falou, amanhã eu volto..
<barna> falow
 * RodrigO23 está away; volto logo - desde[19:37:02] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * RodrigO23 está away; volto logo - desde[19:37:02] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * RodrigO23 está away; volto logo - desde[19:37:02] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * RodrigO23 está away; volto logo - desde[19:37:02] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * RodrigO23 está away; volto logo - desde[19:37:02] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * RodrigO23 retornou do away; volto logo - duração[55m22s] -=[Cyber]=-
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-08
<Celso> boa noite senhores
<Celso> e garotas
<Celso> 0-0
<valter> Boa noite moçada !
<valter> Eu fiz uma caga...! Desinstalei por engano o Google Chrome do Ubuntu 12.04. Será que tem jeito de recuperar meus favoritos ?
<ewerton> alguem tem noção de banco de dados?
<ewerton> um campo como "certidao de nascimento", é que tipo? integer? varchar?
<ewerton> alguem tem noção de banco de dados?
<rafael> boa noite pessoal...
<ewerton> boa noite
<rafael> alguém sabe como configurar um bluetooth externo ? Valeu ...
<ewerton> nem sei hein
<rafael> kkkk beleza ...
<rafael> de repente alguém sabe
<ewerton> preciso de alguem com nocao de banco de dados
<rafael> e ae Barna como vai ?
<rafael> alguém sabe como configurar um bluetooth externo ?
<Barna_> rafael, calma!
<Barna_> blz rafael e vc?
<Barna_> feriado, ninguem na city! to aki jogando!
<Barna_> ainda mais chovendo!
<Barna_> rafael, o q vc ja tentou?
<rafael> blz e vc ...?
<Barna_> blz
<rafael> eu conectei ... abriu o item ... mas ele não reconhece pra nada
<Barna_> rafael, que que vc ja tentou fazer pra instalar o bluetooth?
<Barna_> rafael, la perto do relogio apareceu o icone do bluetooth?
<rafael> isso mesmo
<Barna_> ok
<Barna_> e ai vc clica nele, o q acontece?
<rafael> ele não deixa ... enviar nem receber
<rafael> é como se não estivesse conectado
<Barna_> vc ta querendo conectar o q?
<rafael> quero enviar arquivos...
<Barna_> mas pra outro comp? um celular? oq?
<rafael> outra maquina que tem bluetooth
<Barna_> ok!
<Barna_> faz um tempao q num uso bluetooth, mas eu lembro q ele pedia pra colocar um codigo de segurança!
<Barna_> eu algum lugar vc tem deixar a maquina visivel! pra outra poder ver!
<Barna_> rafael, vc tem skype?
<Barna_> todos os comps aki num tem bluetooth, eu num sei dizes os passos de cabaça!
<rafael> tenho sim
<Barna_> me add ai
<Barna_> só instala ele aki!
<Barna_> i kramba!
<Barna_> 30min!
<Barna_> rafael, pera q vou sair do jogo e entra pelo outro comp!
<rafael> ok
<rafael> vai lá
<Barna_> o kra entra, pede ajuda, eu paro o q to fazendo (q num é nada d produtivo) e sai!
<Barna_> te conta......
<NovoDom> ¬¬
<valter> Boa noite !
<valter> Quem é o anfitrião por aqui ?
<Barna_> valter, boa
<Barna_> valter, num tem anfitriao, so pessoas se ajudando!
<valter> Oláo
<valter> Olá
<valter>  Não estava vendo ninguém!
<valter> Barna_, Pode me dar uma ajuda? Eu queria reaver meus favoritos do Coogle Chrome. Eu desinstalei por engano
<Barna_> valter, podemos tentar!
<valter> No Ubuntu 12.04
<Barna_> valter, vc tem ideia donde fica os arquivos dele?
<valter> Não
<valter> Como eu descubro ?
<Barna_> no google
<Barna_> hehehehehehehe
<valter> essa foi boa!
<Barna_> mas serio, entra no google e ve se descobre onde ficam os arquivos de favoritos!
<Barna_> em qual pasta!
<valter> Barna_, Pelo backup será que dá ?
<valter> Mas eu desisnstaalei o Google
<valter> desinstalei
<Barna_> valter, vc num tem firefox ai?
<valter> sim
<Barna_> entao!
<Barna_> www.google.com.br
<valter> ?
<Barna_> que backup???
<valter> Certo.
<valter> Eu tava mexendo numa pasta um dia e apareceu lá um backup
<valter> Aí madei fazer. Mas não sei se foi feito.
<Barna_> ai fica osso de saber!
<valter> Barna_, É eu sei.
<valter> Por isso que vim aqui
<Barna_> tem muita chance de quando des-instalou o google-chrome ele ter deixado os arquivos de conf salvos!
<valter> Ver se alguém dava uma idéia
<Barna_> só que num sei onde eles tao, por isso tem q procurar na internet pra saber!
<valter> Seu eu procurar no terminal ?
<Barna_> provavelmente ta dentro do /home/(nomedousuario/
<Barna_> em alguma pasta oculta!
<Barna_> vc pode apertar ctrl+h pra desulcultar as pastas
<Barna_> mas em q pasta está eu num tenho nem ideia!
<valter> Eu devo procurar uma pasta chamada Favoritos?
<Barna_> por isso eu fale pra vc procurar no google
<Barna_> nao sei!
<valter> Barna_, OK. ENtão me fala o seguinte...
<valter> Eu vou no google e procuro exatamente o que ?
<ewerton> boa noite
<valter> ewerton, , Boa noite
<Barna_> aonda o google chrome salva os arquivos com os favoritos
<Barna_> boa ewerton
<ewerton> valter, entende de banco de dados?
<valter> ewerton, Cara eu sou aprendiz
<ewerton> sabe me dizer o tipo do campo "certidao de nascimento"?
<valter> ewerton, quais as opções ?
<valter> Barna_, Obrigado..
<ewerton> se a certidao de nascimento for somente numeros, então é integer
<Barna_> d nada
<ewerton> se a certidao conter letras e numero, então é varchar(quantidade de caracteres)
<Barna_> quando vc descubrir me avisa
<ewerton> minha certidao é somente numeros, e a de vcs?
<valter> ewerton, Será que isso ajuda ? http://codigofonte.uol.com.br/artigo/banco-de-dados/tipos-de-campos-empregados-em-banco-de-dados
<valter> Barna_, Falou ..vou tentar
<valter> ewerton, Não entendi. Como só números ?
<ewerton> vlw, mas isso ja sei, o que preciso saber é se na certidao de nascimento de todas as pessoas são somente numeros ou se contem algum caracter junto ao numero.
<ewerton> quando informamos nossa certidao de nascimento a uma escola, informamos o numero de nossa certidao
<ewerton> preciso saber se todas as certidoes, os numeros sao somente numeros, como por exemplo: 28.064 ou B-453
<valter> Eu não vejo a minha faz trocentos anos. Nem lembro se era alfanumérica
<ewerton> sua certidao nao está fácil ai pra você me informar se é somente numeros?
<valter> Não sei nem se tenho em casa. Preciso procurar.
<valter> Mas dá uma olhada aqui: http://www.google.com.br/search?q=certid%C3%A3o+de+nascimento&hl=pt-BR&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=3GvRT8KiCIyI8QTmgrWrAw&sqi=2&ved=0CJcBELAE&biw=1301&bih=680
<valter> Tem várias certidões aí.
<fuhrmann> bom dia pessoal, saída HDMI funciona sem demais complicações no Ubuntu, como costuma ser com impressoras, web cams, etc, ou não? Estou pensando em comprar uma CPU com hdmi
<fuhrmann> o que eu quero saber exatamente é... é só conectar e sair usando?
<valter> ewerton, Conseguiu ver ?
<ewerton> vi um lá
<ewerton> somente numeros tbm
<ewerton> igual ao meu
<ewerton> é que tem muitas certidões complicadas pra encontrar o numero da certidão
<ewerton> vou sair
<ewerton> boa noite
<valter> Barna_, Achei!
<valter> Dei um "locate" no terminal e apareceu.
<Barna_> valter, onde é?
<valter> /home/valter/.config/Google
<valter> nessa pasta tem vários arquivos. Odos favoritos chama-se Book_Mark
<megalinux> Marcelo
<andersoncarlos83> pessoal boa noite
<andersoncarlos83> todo programa que instalo no wine apresenta
<andersoncarlos83> o programa (NOME DO PROGRAMA) encontrou um problema serio e precisa ser fechado. pedimos desculpa pelo inconveniência
<andersoncarlos83> alguem sabe como resolver?
<Barna_> andersoncarlos83, 1eg
<andersoncarlos83> 1eg?
<Barna_> um segundo
<Barna_> ja venh
<andersoncarlos83> ok
<andersoncarlos83> obrigado
<Barna_> valter, os arquivos dos favoritos q vc queriam tavam na pasta???
<Barna_> conseguiu recuperar?
<Barna_> andersoncarlos83, o programa q vc ta tentando rodar ta ok?
<Barna_> andersoncarlos83, vc ja testou eles antes?
<andersoncarlos83> esta
<Barna_> antes eles rodavam no wine?
<andersoncarlos83> não
<valter> Tava
<andersoncarlos83> mas no windows sim
<valter> mas em forma de texto
<andersoncarlos83> no xp
<andersoncarlos83> mesmo exe
<Barna_> valter, mas deu pra aproveitar?
<valter> Barna_, Não
<Barna_> andersoncarlos83, certo, qual ubuntu vc ta usadno?
<Barna_> valter, pq nao?
<andersoncarlos83> Barna_: parou de dar o erro
<andersoncarlos83> sei lá porque...rs
<andersoncarlos83> mesmo assim obrigado pela atenção
<valter> Eu não tentei...
<Barna_> andersoncarlos83, d nada!
<valter> mas fiaz uma coisa melhor
<valter> eu reinstalei o Chrome
<valter> E tava tudo lá, do jeito que eu tinha deixadp
<Barna_> sim.....
<Barna_> massa!
<Barna_> bom, no frigir dos ovos, deu tudo certo no final??
<valter> Acabei de abrir o Google. Tudo certinho
<valter> Mas com relação ao Wine
<valter> Por que vc perguntou se rodava no wine ?
<Barna_> era pro andresoncarlos83
<valter> ah!
<valter> Barna_, Valeu!..vou sair...Até +
<Barna_> flow
<Barna_> T+
<ubunt> bom dia
<ubunt> tenho uma rede sem fios em casa, ontem deixei de acessar  à net
<ubunt> pela rede wireless ñ tenho net
<ubunt> só pelo cabo. alguém aí sabe a causa??
<ubunt> o pc ñ deteta nenhuma rede wireless
<ubunt> no ubuntu diz assim: a rede sem fios está desativada por interruptor físico.
<ubunt> alguém sabe o que quer dizer isso??
<paladinn> é notebook ?
<paladinn> provavelmente ele clicou no botão que desativa o wifi =)
<Celso> bom dia
<ubunt> resolvi o problema da wireless, estava desativado no teclado do laptop
<stepp> >$>#>
<Trust_> estou precisano de uma ajuda pra força a instalação do net framework no ubuntu 64 biys
<Trust_> bits
<Trust_> por favor alguem me ajuda.
<Trust_> alguem ;??
<omelete> .net?
<Trust_> s
<Trust_> estou me matando pesquisando..
<Trust_> mas nada da certo.
<Trust_> instalei wine.
<Trust_> e tentei instalar o .net
<Trust_> mas nao da
<omelete> tem q usar outro programa junto
<omelete> só q ñ lembro o nome hehe
<stepp> qual a versao da distro?
<omelete> mono
<Trust_> to usando o ubuntu 12.04
<Trust_> unity
<Trust_> q4wine ??
<Trust_> to usando.
<stepp> creio que a solucao seja a indicada por omelete o MonoDevelop
<stepp> ja tentou?
<Trust_> mono develop ?
<Trust_> somente instalar o monodevelop ?
<Trust_> sou iniciante no ubuntu
<stepp> muito simples dá pra instalar  pela Central de Programas do Ubuntu
<stepp> eu mesmo nao conheço, mas pesquisei por aqui e vi que existe esta ferramenta pra esse modelo de programaçao
<stepp> dá uma olhada...
<Trust_> estou instalando o mono
<atari314> Olá, alguém saberia me informar se o Ubuntu é 386 ou 686 compiled? (ou confirmar se a resposta dada aqui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5033/why-is-mainstream-ubuntu-still-i386-compiled esta correta) Obrigado.
<[kernel]> barna, ae irmao o/
<barna> [kernel], blz e vc?
<[kernel]> tranquilo
<barna> kramba hoje é sexta!!!!!
<barna> poderia jurar q era quinta!
<licensed> se a placa pci nao aparece no lspci é porque houve erro de hardware? to tentando instalar uma netgear wg311 wireless mas nao ta aparecendo nem no lspci =( ja tentei em 2 portas
<omelete> licensed,  tem q aparecer
<licensed> omelete, nao ta aparecendo, vou tentar colocar no slot da placa usb pra ve se resolve
<Guest697> gala galera
<ander_SP> boa noite!
<ander_SP> zzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzz
<ander_SP> zzzzzzZZZZZ
<ander_SP> meu programa esta bugado, ou ninguem fala nada aqui!!!!
<ander_SP> !paste
<barna> ander_SP, feirado kra, todo mundo viajando........
<[kernel]> barna, instalei minha placa de video ficou filet ;)
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-09
<cannibal> ola
<RodrigO23> pessoal, como posso saber qual a configuraçao do firewall do Ubuntu 12
<Luhmann> Alguém vivo?
<barna> eu
<Luhmann> barna: :)
<Luhmann> Olá.
<barna> ola
<Luhmann> Já usou o FreeBSD ?
<barna> Luhmann, nops!
<barna> a muitos anos to usando só debian e derivados!
<Luhmann> hm
<barna> Luhmann, algo especifico só do freebsd?
<RodrigO23> iai pessoal
<barna> blz RodrigO23
<barna> ?
<RodrigO23> ao barna
<RodrigO23> blzura
<RodrigO23> barna, volto logo, vou tomar um banho ai e ja volto
<barna> blz, vou tar por aki!
<xGrind> barna: reinstalei o sistema aki. mas dei permissão só pras pastas mesmo. antes tinha dado pro /home inteiro ;x
<xGrind> kk
<Steinsity> oi
<barna> xGrind, como assim?
<xGrind> barna: eu tinha feito burrada aquela hr aki no sistema. tinha dado permissao pra pasta home e sempre q entrava no terminal como root mostrava uma mensagem la do gnupg
<barna> hummmm
<RodrigO23> ao Barna_
<Barna_> diga
<RodrigO23> Acabei de instalar o Red Hat
<Barna_> nossa, usei ele na decada de 90!
<Barna_> hahahahahahahahaa
<RodrigO23> Serio, ganhei de um amigo
<RodrigO23> so q eh o RHEL 5
<Barna_> ele ta fechado nẽ:
<Barna_> ?
<RodrigO23> como assim fechado?
<Barna_> ele ainda é free??? codigo aberto?
<RodrigO23> nada, tem q colocar a serial
<Barna_> na minha epoca era codigo aberto!
<RodrigO23> fiquei sabendo que a partir da 5 ja eh paga
<RodrigO23> eh neh
<Barna_> tava usando ele quando lançou o kde 2
<RodrigO23> tive q me registrar ate
 * Barna_ ta se sentindo velho......
<RodrigO23> nao deu nenhum erro
<RodrigO23> ate tah atualizando
<barna> trocando de comp!
<RodrigO23> asushaushausha
<barna> na epoca ele tava bem ruizinho, ai ele fechou!
<RodrigO23> mas nao troco o ubuntu por nada
<barna> ai fui pro debian!
<RodrigO23> ahh sim,
<RodrigO23> na vdd
<barna> depois ubuntu!
<RodrigO23> ele e o Cent Os
<RodrigO23> sao a mesma coisa
<barna> dei uma passada pelo curumim tb....
<barna> *kurumim
<RodrigO23> [Barna_]: eu nao consigo usar nenhum outro a nao ser ubuntu
<barna> mas depois do .deb minha vida nunca mais foi a mesma!
<RodrigO23> Recomendo pra todo mundo
<barna> eu tb!
<RodrigO23> ahh vc qr usar linux
<RodrigO23> ubuntu
<barna> se o debian squeeze funfaçe no meu comp eu ia usar ele tb!
<RodrigO23> vc nao vai se arrepender
<barna> é vero!
<barna> to pensando em usar o wheeze com xfce, mas ando com preguiça de instalar!
<RodrigO23> eh net install?
<barna> nops, to com o dvd dele aki!
<RodrigO23> Oo
<RodrigO23> eu tenho um thin client
<barna> a partição pra receber ele ta pronta ja etc....
<RodrigO23> que quero instalar um linux nele
<barna> só saco de fazer, atualizar, instalar os pacotes etc....
<RodrigO23> eh demorado ainda neh
<barna> demorado mesmo é internet de 1mb
<RodrigO23> graças a Deus eu tenho 4
<barna> eu to quase ficando doido com essa!
<RodrigO23> pra mim ja tah otimo
<barna> pra mim tem q ser no minimo 10 ou 15!
<barna> eu subo muito video!
<barna> to com uma fila gigante de filme pra subir e num conseguiu postar ainda!
<RodrigO23> vc trabalha com oq barna
<barna> foto/video
<RodrigO23> eh precisa de um sr hardware neh nao?
<barna> RodrigO23, precisa!!!
<barna> eu num tenho o hardware q precisaria ter! mas ta dando conta.....
<RodrigO23> c ja experimentou Mac Os
<barna> MAC????? nem de graça!
<barna> prefiro usar windows do que usar mac!
<RodrigO23> putz eh ruim?kkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> vei, pense num comp q vc fica na mão dos kras pra tudo!
<barna> tipo, seu drive de cd/dvd da pau! tem q levar num autorizada, pagar 300R$ só pro kra ver o q tem!
<RodrigO23> Oo
<RodrigO23> Orra serio
<RodrigO23> ná fora o valor neh
<barna> vc ta no interior?? seu teclado mac quebrou??? vc num pode comprar um clone de 30R$ e usar!
<barna> tem q ir na capital, comprar um teclado Mac de 250R$!!!
<RodrigO23> affff
<RodrigO23> fora o valor
<RodrigO23> um mac pro Core i5 nao sai por menos de 4500 conto
<barna> agora quera vc fazer um update!!!! tipo colocar mais memoria ram!
<barna> é mais caro que o computador!
<barna> foda q assim, tudo pra mac é da mac! num existe "generico"
<barna> mouse, teclado, qualquer periferico!
<barna> até a saida de video é padrão exclusivo Mac!
<barna> to fora, sem falar q com o R$ de um mac eu compro um Pc 150% mais potente!
<RodrigO23> putz sabe pq eu disse
<RodrigO23> vc ve as materias na televisao, todo mundo tah usando
<barna> pq é chique, da status!
<barna> só isso!
<barna> olha esse comp!
<barna> http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Gaming_Powerhouse/G75VW/#specifications
<barna> I7 terceira geração, 16 gb ram, 3gb video, hd ssd
<barna> um avião!!!! 6mil reais!
<barna> o mac pro, I7 segunda geração, 4gb ram, 1 gb video, hd sata normal!  6,500R$
<barna> quiguentos reais mais caro e um hardware MUITO pior!
<RodrigO23> Caramba
<RodrigO23> eu ganhei um Core i3 segunda geraçao da minha mulher
<barna> ah, o I7 terceira geração de 3.6hz o do mac segunda geração 2.2hz
<barna> RodrigO23, bom ele?
<barna> nunca botei a mão num intel I
<RodrigO23> entao, eu nao o usei pq nao comprei uma placa mae
<RodrigO23> ganhei ele
<RodrigO23> na caixa
<barna> hummmm!
<barna> pra desk né?
<RodrigO23> o meu sim
<barna> eu num posso ter mais desk, preciso levar meu comp comigo o tempo todo!
<RodrigO23> eu ja fomatei um pc com um core i3 de 1 geraçao
<barna> gostou dele?
<RodrigO23> ahh ele eh mmmuito mais rapido que um Core 2
<RodrigO23> atualmente eu uso um Core 2 duo E7500 2,93
<RodrigO23> barna
<RodrigO23> vou indo nessa ai
<RodrigO23> daqui a pouco eu volto
<RodrigO23> heehe
<barna> blz
<RodrigO23> boa noite ai
<RodrigO23> T+
<RodrigO23> fui
<barna> t+
<ivanbajr> Bom dia
<ivanbajr> como remover uma impressora por linha de comando?
<blackbird__> ivanbajr, procura nesse link
<blackbird__> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Administrando-o-CUPS-pela-linha-de-comando
<blackbird__> ivanbajr, acho que você vai encontrar aquilo que procur
<ivanbajr> ok
<ivanbajr> vou alterar o /etc/printcap
<ivanbajr> bem agora estou com outro problema
<ivanbajr> o servidor publica as impressoras dos micros clientes
<ivanbajr> tem aparecer apenas a impressora do servidor ?
<liox_> bom dia
<galvao> bom dia
<galvao> fui instalar o itunes 9.2 e deu o sehguinte erro ao tentar abrir o programa: "o arquivo "itunes Library.itl" não pode ser lido porque foi criado por uma nova versão do itunes.  ( eu tinha instalado o itunees 10 mais removi para colocar essa versao mais antiga, tem solucao?
<galvao> wine
<oliveira> Bom dia a todos, não estou conseguindo instalar o driver de video AMD ATI RANDEON no meu notebook, ja tentei usando o installer 12 do catalyst (manualmente) e tentei no ubuntu Ativar o driver, mas nenhum destes funcionou, alguem poderia por gentileza ne ajudar????
<galvao> bom dia
<galvao>  fui instalar o itunes 9.2 e deu o sehguinte erro ao tentar abrir o programa: "o arquivo "itunes Library.itl" não pode ser lido porque foi criado por uma nova versão do itunes.  ( eu tinha instalado o itunees 10 mais removi para colocar essa versao mais antiga)
<novato_br> toh de saco cheio, toh tentando conectar a um notebook com windows 7 ultimate, ele é original
<novato_br> o note com o windows 7 ultimate tah na rede como o servidor de internet chamado dell11
<novato_br> e a ponta ubuntu aqui chamado como jose1782
<novato_br> eu não consigo ver os arquivos compartilhados do dell11
<novato_br> a partir do ubuntu jose1782
<novato_br> o que fazer?
<Birex> Meu Dels
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém teve problemas ao instalar máquinas com 2 ou 3 anos onde o sistema fica com um monte de mensagens sobre erros no SATA/ATA?  O DVD sata também fica se fechando quando é aberto.  Alguém?
<EduardeCalibal> Sei que o dvd se fecha por que o kernel reseta o barramento, tenho mensagens como essa:
<EduardeCalibal> ata4.00: exception Emask 0x100 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6
<RodrigO23> iai pessoal
<sistematico> Olá.
<EduardeCalibal> Olá RodrigO23, aqui esta meio morto hoje.  Parece...
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<sistematico> Olá.
<sistematico> Não tem nada morto aqui, estou bem vivo.
<sistematico> :]
<SeuMadruga> opa
<SeuMadruga> xGrind,
<xGrind> SeuMadruga: gentalha, gentalha brrr
<SeuMadruga> kkkkkk
<SeuMadruga> sé nao te dou otra por q !!!!
<RodrigO23> oww EduardeCalibal
<RodrigO23> Desculpa pela demora manow
<RodrigO23> iai como vai
<RodrigO23> eu toh atualizando meu Hackintosh
<RodrigO23> hehe
<RodrigO23> fazer uns testes ai neh
<RodrigO23> kkk eh so fala de morto que todo mundo aparece kkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Tarde dos mortos vivos...  :-o
<RodrigO23> saushuahsaus
<RodrigO23> bom eu vou dar uma saida agora
<RodrigO23> mas vou esta away
<RodrigO23> kkk
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém teve problemas ao instalar máquinas com 2 ou 3 anos onde o sistema fica com um monte de mensagens sobre erros no SATA/ATA?  O DVD sata também fica se fechando quando é aberto.  Alguém?
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho 3 pc diferentes assim.
<EduardeCalibal> Kernel diversos...
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal, Qual sistema?
<EduardeCalibal> Diversos, no momento estão as 3 com Debian...
<EduardeCalibal> Já passei pelo ubuntu.
<EduardeCalibal> E pois mais umas outras distribuições.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é algo com o controlador SATA que essas placas usam.
<EduardeCalibal> por mais...
<sistematico> Mas os sistemas iniciam ou param no erro?
<EduardeCalibal> Sistema segue normal.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas se entrar em um terminal e der um dmesg lá verá uma pilha de erros com o sata.
<EduardeCalibal> E sempre que abrir o dvd ele se fecha.
<sistematico> Cola o erro em algum lugar se puder.
<EduardeCalibal> Momento...
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal, Na BIOS de algumas placas você pode mudar de AHCI para outra controladora, uma mais obsoleta.
<sistematico> Nas duas máquinas que eu tenho dá.
<EduardeCalibal> http://pastebin.com/KtmYdK3C
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho esse erro em 3 pc e mais em um notebook, todos tem controladores da SIS.
<sistematico> Isso não é erro.
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre que ele chega no reset ele reseta o barramento, o driver se fecha e ele interrompe o que estava fazendo.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem milhares dessas linhas nas mensagens do sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Ali na linha 4 ele fala em exception e Serr...
<EduardeCalibal> Antes do reset...
<EduardeCalibal> Outro detalhe, se eu trocar para um terminal fora do modo gráfico a tela fica cheia dessas mensagens.
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre, não param de vir.
<sistematico> hahahahaa
<sistematico> Isso pode ser o parametro -W passado ao hdparm via pm-tools.
<sistematico> Posso estar enganadado.
<EduardeCalibal> Sabe onde fica essa configuração?
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal, Procure pelos arquivos de configuração do powerd ou algo assim..
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal, Sei que é em /etc :)
<EduardeCalibal> Esse powerd não consta nos meus pacotes.
<sistematico> Provavelmente /etc/default ou algo assim.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se encontro.
<sistematico> pm-utils
<EduardeCalibal> Esse sim, vou ver ele.
<EduardeCalibal> O SDA4 é o disco rígido...
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal, sudo find / -iname "*pm*utils*"
<EduardeCalibal> Basta ver os detalhes do pacote.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas os arquivos de configuração dele parecem em branco.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal, Você tem a pasta /etc/pm/?
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, é o que estou dizendo, esta tudo em branco nessa pasta.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem 3 pastas com nada dentro.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, tem um negócio sobre hibernar no sleep.d
<sistematico> Você tem que copiar o modelo daqui -> /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/harddrive
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver.
<sistematico> Para a pasta /etc/pm/power.d/
<EduardeCalibal> Não tenho esse harddrive
<EduardeCalibal> De qual pacote?
<sistematico> mas tem /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/ ?
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho.
<sistematico> Isso deve ser do pacote pm-utils..
<sistematico> O que tem dentro de /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/ ?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom...  Vou atualizar ele então.
<EduardeCalibal> Momento...
<sistematico> http://kerneltrap.org/node/7276 aqui nesse post o cara desativou o smartd e disse que resolveu...
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, algo a se tentar, vou ver o lance do power primeiro.
<sistematico> Já aqui, ele fala do procedimento que eu estou te falando: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=104921
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal, Tente procurar por um modelo/prototipo de configuração do pm-utils.
<sistematico> Ele pode ficar em /var/lib ou /usr/lib talvez..
<sistematico> Tem que procurar...
<EduardeCalibal> Quando um pacote é instalado a lista dele é facilmente localizável com o comando dpkg -l <pacote>
<EduardeCalibal> Ops.
<EduardeCalibal> -L
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar o lance do smart também.
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal, ls -l /etc/init.d | grep smart
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal, sudo update-rc.d -f [NOME] remove
<EduardeCalibal> Agora não poderei testar...  O sistema esta inoperante, após atualizar o kernel algo ocorreu, como de costume e o grub2 não carrega corretamente.  Vou ver se reparo isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Valeu a ajuda.
<sistematico> De nada..
<Birex> sistematico...
<Birex> bele cara
<sistematico> Opa!
<sistematico> Birex, Tô bem! E você?
<sistematico> Birex, Você podia colocar aquela música no meu FTP?
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Se não fosse pedir muito.
<sistematico> Birex, ftp://anonymous:suasenhasupersecreta@sistematico.no-ip.biz/incoming
<sistematico> :D
<Birex> aquela do senza la donna?
<Birex> se for ela ponho sim
<Birex> perae
<sistematico> Ela mesma.
<sistematico> Se tiver mais uma que tu achar legal, coloca tambem.
<sistematico> Uma por vez que minha net é um lixo :D
<Birex> ok
<Birex> nao entra
<sistematico> 1 seg
<Birex> so aparece a pasta pub
<Birex> pode ser nela?
<sistematico> Isso..
<sistematico> Tava configurando ainda :D
<sistematico> Acho que deve funcionar.
<sistematico> Birex, Mudei de /home/ftp para /var/ftp
<Birex> ok
<Birex> esta dando erro de permissao
<sistematico> É que a música está dentro de New Folder?
<Birex> eu criei esta pasta
<Birex> mas nao dei por arquivos la
<Birex> *deixa
<sistematico> 1 seg
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> Agora acho que dá!
<sistematico> *acho*
<sistematico> :D
<Birex> tah indo
<sistematico> Peraí..
<sistematico> Tá tudo errado.
<Birex> caiu
<sistematico> haiehaieaheia
<Birex> nao tenha pressa
<sistematico> Achei
<Birex> achou o problema?
<Birex> sorte sua que a porta 32 esta aberta
<Birex> o meu isp fecha a 21
<Birex> senao eu montava um FTP aki
<sistematico> Birex, Pronto.
<sistematico> Birex, Testa lá.
<Birex> agora vai?
<Birex> vamos la
<sistematico> *Acho*
<Birex> ele upa mas depois de 1% ele cai
<Birex> vc usa virtua ai?
<sistematico> Não.
<NovoDom> nada impede de trocar a porta do ftp
<sistematico> Birex, Ah!
<sistematico> Birex, Ele não usa só a 21.
<Birex> descobriu?
<sistematico> Tô lembrando agora.
<Birex> usa a 20 me parece
<sistematico> Ele usa a 21 e outra pra enviar.
<Birex> isso
<sistematico> É, acho que é isso mesmo.
<Birex> e mesmo
<sistematico> Pra atualizar um servidor virtual a conexão é resetada..
<sistematico> Vou cair mais volto em seguida.
<Birex> ok
<sistematico_> Vou reiniciar o inetd agora.
<sistematico_> Pronto.
<Birex> pronto?
<kaiowa> boa tarde
<kaiowa> alguem poderia me ajudar com o debian 6 gnome?
<Birex> boa tarde
<Birex> o que acontece kaiowa?
<kaiowa> Birex, tenho uma vga GTX560TI e apos instalar o Debian ele só fica uma listinha visivel em cima
<kaiowa> se subir o mause consigo ver
<sistematico> Birex, Pronto!
<kaiowa> é mais fina que o as tres opçoes superiores do gnome
<kaiowa> gostaria de sair do Ubuntu visto que não acho nenhuma vantagem no unity
<Birex> kaiowa, nao seria o driver?
<sistematico> kaiowa, Pouca gente acha vantagem no Unity.
<kaiowa> Birex, acho que vou para o terminal
<Birex> sistematico, nao vai
<kaiowa> tenho que achar meus tutos antigos do ubuntu 9.10 de instalar pelo terminal
<Birex> faca o seguinte
<sistematico> Birex, Bah.
<kaiowa> sistematico, bom que não sou só eu
<Birex> tente usar o SFTP do SSH
<sistematico> Birex, Larga mão, deve ser a Vivo.
<Birex> e a melhor coisa que tem
<Birex> FTP ja era
<Birex> eu uso aki
<Birex> crie uma conta pra mim ae
<Birex> libere a porta 22
<sistematico> Birex, Usuario: steam senha: steam
<Birex> ok
<sistematico> Já tenho essa aí mesmo.
<Birex> pra uso no SSH ne?
<sistematico> Peraí..
<sistematico> é
<sistematico> Deixa eu ver se a porta 22 tá liberada.
<Birex> me avise quando estiver pronto
<sistematico> Pronto.
<sistematico> Birex, Deu?
<kaiowa> tinha um programa que por terminal ele buscava o drive de video ideal e instalava
<Birex> deu
<Birex> entrei
<Birex> agora vou copiar
<Birex> perae
<Birex> copiando...
<sistematico> Agora foi...
<sistematico> FTP vagabundo, safado..
<sistematico> Num sei o que tá dando :\
<sistematico> Hoje a noite eu viajo e vou testar em uma outra conexão essa porcaria..
<sistematico> Não sei se é a Vivo ou alguma barbeiragem que eu fiz aqui..
<sistematico> haeiaeuehi
<Birex> deve ser a vivo
<Birex> FTP ja era
<Birex> SSH e phoda
<Birex> quando esta copiando cai a conexao
<Birex> o que acontece que fica muito lento o up
<sistematico> Birex, É, valeu a intenção.
<sistematico> Birex, Vou nessa! Inté.
<Birex> falow
<Birex> teste em outra conexao
<Birex> talvez eu esteja aki de noite
<sistematico> Ok!
<sistematico> Um abraço.
<sistematico> Inté.
<Birex> ate +
<magnific> toma noo cuuuuuuuuuuuu
<magnific> maldito messi q golaço
<novato_br> galera, o problema é com o microfone - chipset de Audio é Realtek  e controlado pelo driver Realtek ALC 662 rev.2 Alsa mixer. O microfone qdo ligado  produz uma chiadeira terrivel. O defeito não é do microfone, pois o mesmo foi testado em outros 2  computadores.
<pauloricardoasq> boa noite pessoal
<EduardeCalibal> novato_br, não esta com a amplificação ligada?
<EduardeCalibal> Na configuração do microfone.
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal, brincadeira né...?! =/
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal, boa noite.
<EduardeCalibal> Boa noite.  Acho que ele não curtiu meu ponto de vista.  Hehehe.
<EduardeCalibal> Tocar serviço aqui...  AFK
<RodrigO23> ao EduardeCalibal
<Monarquista> rodr1go, o/
<RodrigO23> fala Monarquista
<Monarquista> ops, nick errado
<RodrigO23> como q vcs tao
<RodrigO23> eu vo troca meu nick
<RodrigO23> shuahsuahs
<RodrigO23> pronto
<RodrigO23> ops
<RodrigO23> hehe
<Monarquista> é, troca essa joça mesmo, quero usar o poder do TAB em você! :p
<RodrigO23> ui
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> ow
<RodrigO23> serio mesmo
<RodrigO23> nao sabia que podia usar o tab no terminal tmabm
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> antes eu renomeava
<Rodrigao> pronto
<Monarquista> pode sim, até o Monarquista  sabia disso! :D
<Rodrigao> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Joao_W> e ai rapaz
<Rodrigao> iai Joao_W
<Rodrigao> iai Monarquista
<Rodrigao> mudei a bagaça
<primo-primeiro-d> eaE NEGADA
<Monarquista> fala ai Rodrigao se viu o Rodri023 por ai...?! ;P
<Rodrigao> [Monarquista]: uahsuashaush
<Rodrigao> tOH uSaNDO O cYBeRScRiPt
<Rodrigao> cReDO
<Rodrigao> uaHSuaHSa
<Joao_W> opa
 * Monarquista uuuuuuuuuiIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ;P UAHSUAHUSAHSUASH
<Rodrigao> vcs vira a cor?
<Joao_W> que cor
<Monarquista> ?
<Monarquista> cor?
<Rodrigao> ah deixa
<Monarquista> nome de sua cadelinha?!
 * Monarquista UAHSUAHSU
<Rodrigao> vcs nao iram entender
<Rodrigao> Cadelinha?
<Monarquista> que cor é essa homi
<Monarquista> ?
<Rodrigao> do meu texto
<Monarquista> sei do que você tá falando e não, o programa que uso não permite ver nã...
<Rodrigao> eh q eu toh usando o windows
<primo-primeiro-d> o canal nao permite cores
<primo-primeiro-d> eh isso
<primo-primeiro-d> senao vira parada gay
<Rodrigao> so fiz um teste
<Rodrigao> eu nao gosto disso
 * Rodrigao diz ao pessoal cade voces?
<Joao_W> opa
<Joao_W> diga ai
<milton> ola amigos boa tarde
<xGrind> boa noite rapa kk
<milton> por favor alguem teria outro link para que eu possa baixar aqui pois este esta off http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ia32-libs/ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu6.1_amd64.deb
<Hertz> milton, que mal lhe pergunte da onde veio esse link?
<milton> do forum
<milton> daqui http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=80871.0
<milton> to tentando instalar minha impressora
<Hertz> milton, entendi, mas não sei te responder
<milton> ok
<Hertz> vc já tentou instalar o ia32-libs pelo synaptic ou com um sudo apt-get install ia32-libs  ?
<milton> vou tentar agora
<EduardeCalibal> milton, se não conseguir pode tentar através daqui: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ia32-libs&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<fuhrmann> olá, alguem sabe fazer um conky funcionar? Eu segui todas as instruções e ainda assim o conky não aparece.
<fuhrmann> quando executo o conky da o seguinte erro, e entao ele some.
<fuhrmann> Conky: attempting to use more CPUs than you have!
<omelete> esse conky tem algum conf?
<omelete> deve tá tendando usar 2 processadores e o seu pc só tem 1
<omelete> tem q procurar algum arquivo de configuração e alterar
<[kernel]> tambem achei isso
<[kernel]> ele falou que quer mais CPUs
<[kernel]> :/
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-10
<illuminarch> boa noite
<NovoDom> quem alguem daqui chegou a usar o xenix da MS?
<Rodrigao> Alguem ai manja de proftpd
<sistematico> Rodrigao, Eu não manjo, mas pergunte.
<Rodrigao> [sistematico]: entao sistematico
<Rodrigao> eu nao toh conseguindo acesso externo
<Rodrigao> ja liberei tudo no router
<Rodrigao> acredito que seja a configuraçao PASV
<Rodrigao> pq ele chega a conectar
<Rodrigao> mas nao lista as pastas diz que a conexao excedeu o tempo
<sistematico> Configuração PASV é muito bom :)
<Rodrigao> vc tem o filezilla
<Rodrigao> ?
<sistematico> PASV é uma abreviação de PASSIVE, no grosso modo, é usar portas altas para o tráfego de dados.
<sistematico> Rodrigao, Não, não uso Windows nem Linux.
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> Rodrigao, Cole seu proftpd.conf pra eu ver.
<Rodrigao> ok
<sistematico> Rodrigao, Provavelmente não exista FileZilla para o meu sistema.
<Rodrigao> [sistematico]: usa Mac Os?
<sistematico> Rodrigao, Detesto, eu uso FreeBSD.
<Rodrigao> [sistematico]: ahh tah
<sistematico> Um MAC OS sem as baitolices.
<Rodrigao> kkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> :)
<Rodrigao> baitolices
<Rodrigao> kkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> heh
<Rodrigao> rachei agora
<sistematico> heh
<Rodrigao> como que eu colo?
<Rodrigao> !paste
<Rodrigao> nao é !paste?
<Monarquista> o canal tá sem boot
<Monarquista> ops...
<Monarquista> :p
<Monarquista> bot
<Rodrigao> pode cola direto entao?
<rmRf_______> | Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo ||
<Monarquista> o link?!
<rmRf_______> eh msm
<rmRf_______> !abuso
<Rodrigao> #
<Rodrigao> # /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf -- This is a basic ProFTPD configuration file.
<Rodrigao> # To really apply changes, reload proftpd after modifications, if
<Rodrigao> # it runs in daemon mode. It is not required in inetd/xinetd mode.
<Rodrigao> #
<Monarquista> canal aqui depois que o rapaz Andre morreu ficou todo zuado e entregue... =/
<Rodrigao> opa ate caiu
<sistematico> Rodrigao, Num pode mais que tres linhas.
<Rodrigao> aushauhsa
<sistematico> Cole-o em paste.ubuntu.com
<Rodrigao> tah
<[kernel]> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Rodrigao> sistematico
<Rodrigao> olha ai
<Rodrigao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033025/
<sistematico> Rodrigao, Tem Firewall? Router?
<sistematico> Rodrigao, Vou viajar..
<sistematico> Vou voltar aqui dentro de duas horas.
<Rodrigao> [sistematico]: entao meu Router tah com fowarding na porta 20
<sistematico> Rodrigao, Isso é no roteador..
<sistematico> Rodrigao, A porta correta é 21
<Rodrigao> firewall mesmo so iptables
<sistematico> 21 -> 21
<sistematico> Tem que estar liberado tambem...
<sistematico> Senão não funciona.
<Rodrigao> esta tambme
<Rodrigao> mas acho qye meu isp nao libera pela porta 21
<sistematico> Use a 2100
<sistematico> Ou qualquer outra.
<sistematico> :)
<Rodrigao> eu tava usando a 2121
<sistematico> Rodrigao, Qual seu provedor.
<sistematico> ?
<sistematico> Tambem funciona.
<Rodrigao> Vivo Speedy
<sistematico> Aqui a Vivo não barra a 21.
<sistematico> Vou sair e já volto.
<Rodrigao> ok
<P-Chan> Vocês acreditam que a canonical cometeu o erro de colocar inkscape instável nos repositorios normais? Isso é um absurdo! Mas o Gimp mais recente estável não bota
<P-Chan> Quando o uniconvertor dá pau o mouse fica com o cursor congelado. COnsigo mover ele mas ele fica inútil
<P-Chan> i fica uma janela de erro que de tempos em tempos sobrepõe outras
<P-Chan> AÍ tem que ser rápico pra matar o processo
<P-Chan> Alguém aí recomenda eu usar combinadamente swapness e zram enable?
<deusr> alguḿ tem alguma ideia de como resolver isso?
<deusr> http://pastebin.com/uKrPaGak
<deusr> jah tentei várias coisas
<deusr> e nada
<NovoDom> ja instalou a lib? ia32-libs
<NovoDom> meus conhecimentos com debian já estão muito defasado.
<xGrind> ta faltando dependencia
<xGrind> deusr: da uma procurada no www.pkgs.org se tem essa lib
<deusr> xGrind, toh caçando mais uma coisa aqui.., jah vejo ;)
<P-Chan> xGrind: Esse site é confiavel?
<xGrind> eu sempre procuro nele qndo preciso de alguma coisa.
<EduardeCalibal> http://packages.debian.org/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=ia32-libs
<EduardeCalibal> afk
<deusr> xGrind, ai.. http://i.imgur.com/mQ5Ki.png
<deusr> alguém, alguém :)
<P-Chan> deusr: fala]
<NovoDom> oxi vai instalando as libs
<P-Chan> caramba os caras da canonical estão bebados. botaram inkscape instável no repositorio
<NovoDom> se depende da ia32-libs-multiarch instala a bixa
<P-Chan> poxa eu não quero compilar aquilo!
<NovoDom> não compila vc não é obrigado
<deusr> NovoDom, não tem ele e nao tah bem simples assim
<deusr> se tivesse resolvia
<NovoDom> nao existe os repositorios dele tenta puxar por la
<NovoDom> semelhante ao aur, sera que existe?
<P-Chan> NovoDom: mas só tenho essa opção cara
<xGrind> ve se tem ppa pra ele
<xGrind> pro aplicativo
<xGrind> eu to de Mageia agora ;x
<P-Chan> é por isso que o UBUNTU não vai pra frente e destroi o windows
<NovoDom> P-Chan não, so trocar de distro, abriu varias opções :)
<P-Chan> nem os desenvolvedores tem consideração de botar deb no site oficial como os caras do pure data extended
<P-Chan> mas os caras louvam o windows
<P-Chan> deviam fazer o winuser compilar tudo pra eles verem se é bom
<deusr> http://pastebin.com/Qq3pjCae
<deusr> pessoal, deem uma olhada!
<xGrind> no windows é mais facil instalar
<xGrind> tanto que o virus se auto-instala :D
<NovoDom> software de sistema não foi feito para discussão e sim usar, se não presta não usa se presta fica pra sim 0.0
<P-Chan> xGrind: só instala o virus se o carinha usar keygen ou crack no programa
<NovoDom> deusr, 0.0
<xGrind> coloca um pendrive contaminado pra ve se nao auto instala
<P-Chan> essa historia de que o windows é pior que o linux é fake. os dois sistemas são bons
<P-Chan> xGrind: se colocar o windows vai perguntar se executa o arquivo e ele vai pedir senha de adm
<NovoDom> pois é os dois são otimos. recomendo para todos.
<P-Chan> acabou esse problema de windows
<xGrind> eu usei windows por anos. mas hj prefiro linux. windows é muito mais lento e da umas travadas
<xGrind> windows pedindo senha de adm? O.o
<xGrind> onde viu isso?
<deusr> NovoDom, ??
<P-Chan> NovoDom: o problema do linux são poucos aplicativos e falta de concorrencia entre eles
<P-Chan> o linux tá cheio de interface e distro mas programa...
<NovoDom> deusr, se não me engano, quando der boot aperte a tecla e, depois esc, e vai em modo de recuperação
<P-Chan> NovoDom: cara o windows hoje em dia tá super seguro. ele pede senha como no linux
<NovoDom> depois tem algo no menu, q pode corrigir essas zicas ai
<deusr> NovoDom, já fiz
<NovoDom> 0.0
<P-Chan> NovoDom: eu uso windows sem antivirus por exemplo.
<NovoDom> P-Chan, entendo, por isso que instalo  windows todos os dias para usuarios verem facebook.
<NovoDom> otimo sinal q vc tem capacidade de formatar sozinho.
<xGrind> tb uso windows sem antivirus. fico mais no linux, mas as vezes abro o windows aki
<P-Chan> NovoDom: ah cara você tá falando daquele povinho que nem sabe o que é dar duplo
<P-Chan> xGrind: cara essas historia de que windows pega virus facil é lenda
<P-Chan> sem falar que o kernel do linux ainda é monolitico
<P-Chan> o do windows e mac são microkenel faz séculos
<NovoDom> eo kernel do windows?
<NovoDom> é bom P-Chan ?
<P-Chan> NovoDom: obvio
<P-Chan> a segurança é maior porem pé mais lento
<NovoDom> e para um servidor web, onde so roda apache mysql ssh, recomenda windows?
<P-Chan> NovoDom: cara se eu te provar que o windows domina um servidor com um site oficial sem ser esses de noticias linux, c acredita?
<P-Chan> tenho o link facinho
<NovoDom> não precisa de referencia
<P-Chan> E o apache foi portado pro windows
<NovoDom> apenas sua opnião
<xGrind> se ate a microsoft usa linux nos servidores deles. quem vai garantir que windows é seguro?
<NovoDom> a ms nao sabe oq ela quer usar
<NovoDom> linux unix
<P-Chan> xGrind: essa historia de microsoft usar linux no servidores quem usa é uma empresa que ela contratou em londres mas eles usam o windows mesmo
<NovoDom> ela sempre teve unix, tudo seu projeto foi na base do unix, ela nega ate a morte, fora o q roubou de steve q roubou da renomada xerox
<P-Chan> NovoDom: o linux tambem é clone do unix
<NovoDom> é um roba roba q lembra o brasil
<NovoDom> hehehe nao é bem um clone
<P-Chan> E o kernel do linux é monolitico ainda
<NovoDom> trovalds pegou o minix q criou o linux
<P-Chan> e outra nem sai quando o gimp tera suporte a CYMK e suporte a canais de 16 e 32 bits como nos softwares fechados
<NovoDom> claro q o minix não foi do zero, bem dae fica q nem quase todos tudo vampiro do bsd
<P-Chan> NovoDom: Cara tira essa noia de que o Linux é o melhorzão. Ele é um sistema bom usado quando se quer ter uma coisa de baixo custo pra server
<NovoDom> é da impressão q ken q começou com tudo ¬¬
<P-Chan> mas dizer que o linux domina cara isso não existe
<NovoDom> pelo contrario hehehe
<xGrind> Microsoft não usa Linux nos servers? :D
<NovoDom> 46% dos servidores so isso
<xGrind> http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=download.microsoft.com
<NovoDom> xGrind, hahahaha
<P-Chan> xGrind: quem usa é akamai
<P-Chan> akamai não tem nada haver com microsoft
<P-Chan> e akamai fica em londres
<xGrind> Domain	microsoft.com
<xGrind> Site	http://download.microsoft.com
<P-Chan> se fosse assim adobe photoshop teria ido pro linux faz séculos
<P-Chan> xGrind: Netblock owner	Akamai Technologies
<NovoDom> a ms brasil falou uma vez q usaba bsd nos servers disso tou lembrado, vi na tv quando tinha faz alguns ans
<NovoDom> *anos
<rmRf_______> eles usam ms-dos
<P-Chan> NovoDom: https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=vgbr+o+fim+de+um+mito&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CE4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vgbr.com%2Fforum%2Findex.php%3F%2Ftopic%2F110678-acabando-com-o-mito%2F&ei=7RPUT_e0DY6C8QTSoZTDAw&usg=AFQjCNF98rae3eYJB6XfdwRqPzP4z99Frg&sig2=bElui1JBVKD22T7S15GTlg
<P-Chan> LEIA ISSO PLEASE
<P-Chan> e você vai entender que o windows não é ruindows
<NovoDom> e essa fonte é segura?
<NovoDom> seu conhecimento diz que isso é verdade?
<P-Chan> NovoDom: Cara o site é da computer world car
<P-Chan> pra que ele iria mentir
<P-Chan> verdade é site tipo linux br é?
<P-Chan> é a mesma coisa de você pegar uma notica do site da microsoft e dizer que é verdade
<P-Chan> peguei de um site de informatica
<NovoDom> não pelo contrario acho uma droga aquele site
<NovoDom> hehehe
<NovoDom> eles devem ter feito o mesmo, noticias seguras, normalmente tem um regulador no meio, e na home não localizei
<P-Chan> NovoDom: tá cara me diz uma coisa então
<P-Chan> O windows instala qualquer coisa facil o mac que é bsd tambem
<NovoDom> depende.
<P-Chan> agora me diz porque se eu quizer me livrar de depender dos repositorios de linux tenho que compilar
<NovoDom> qualquer sistema instala facil, depende de seu conhecimento sobre o sistema. e se o sistema esteja operando em suas normalidade.
<NovoDom> nao culpe o linux
<P-Chan> NovoDom: ok vou culpar torvalds e stallman
<NovoDom> culpe as distribuição mal feitas
<P-Chan> olha stallman. o cara é pobre até hoje
<P-Chan> não quero ter a vida dele
<NovoDom> olha so oque vao usar, debian e nao querem erros
<P-Chan> NovoDom: eu uso ubuntuzão cara
<NovoDom> rico pobre nada importa, oque importa é a felicidade
<NovoDom> por isso passa por sufocos
<P-Chan> NovoDom: Me diz uma coisa é possível fazer um software decente coom pouca grana?
<P-Chan> me diz porque o blender não tem metade das funcionalidades do maya e 3d studio
<NovoDom> se vc souber codar, oq impede, deixa sua mente liberar toda criatividade
<P-Chan> e me diz porque o kernel do linux ainda é monolitico
<NovoDom> quem sabe enviando um e-mail para o desenvolvedor do blender ele não lhe responda
<P-Chan> NovoDom:  Cara, esses desenvolvedores fazer software no tempo livre. No software pago o cara ganha pra fazer aquilo
<P-Chan> aquilo é trabalho dele e não hobby
<P-Chan> linux nasceu como hobby
<P-Chan> A red hat é rica porque cobra pela distro e pelo suporte
<NovoDom> windows como orgulho
<NovoDom> passa para o red hat
<P-Chan> stallman só faz pregar
<NovoDom> gosto do red hat vale cada centavo
<P-Chan> NovoDom: mas redhat é tão obsoleto como o debian
<NovoDom> a questão é funcionar
<P-Chan> NovoDom: O mageia e o debian são mantidos por pessoas e não por empresas. são desconhecidos e feito por gente desconhecida. como vou saber se os caras me invadem todo tempo ou não? Nem todos sabem ler o fonte do sistema e o sistema compilado poucos sabe fazer a engenharia reversa
<P-Chan> e como distro feita por comunidade pode ser mais avançada que feita por esmpresa
<NovoDom> utilizando tecnicas de detecção de intrusos.
<NovoDom> nada impede de revisar tudo antes.
<NovoDom> fazer uma checagem de md5
<NovoDom> bom, ainda não sou mestre para ensinar falta 2 anos ainda
<P-Chan> NovoDom: jura? o sourcecode é uma receita de bolo cara. e o linux tem o problema do buffer overflow aew
<P-Chan> NovoDom: Eu faço uma distro e boto codigo malicioso nela hehehe aí o cara baixa e vou saber e invado ele
<NovoDom> nada impede de você aprender a programar e revisar
<rmRf_______> e o windows nao?
<rmRf_______> exploits eh com o windows mesmo
<NovoDom> eu aprendi php para escrever o nome da minha ex-namorada de varias formas usando uma unica variavel ¬¬
<P-Chan> afinal o software livre poder ser usado pra qualquer proposito
<P-Chan> liberdade numero 0
<NovoDom> P-Chan, olha não sei de onde esta lendo, mas sugiro q melhore suas pesquisas
<P-Chan> NovoDom: que pesquisa? tá me dizendo que o kernel linux não é monolítico?
<NovoDom> ele é semi cara
<P-Chan> NovoDom: ?
<P-Chan> hibrido só os sistemas fechados
<NovoDom> é sugiro q melhore mesmo suas pesquisas
<P-Chan> e o windows só era monilitico quando ele era 9x
<NovoDom> não existe essa de defender linux unix apple, são eles que existe, o windows é uma forma de pagar a facudade colocar gasolina no carro, pagar aluguei, e pagar as coisas para se divertir.
<NovoDom> ele só me serve para isso :-), não posso fazer nada
<P-Chan> NovoDom: As pessoas pagam pra usar windows?
<P-Chan> jura?
<P-Chan> Rapaz... nem colégio e faculdade tão pagando quenm dirá um simples user
<NovoDom> o mundo esta la fora, tenta ir ate ele, e descubra-se sai do armário P-Chan
<P-Chan> NovoDom: epa que historia é essa de sair do armário?
<NovoDom> vc precisa se assumir
<P-Chan> NovoDom: ui!
<P-Chan> Véi... Vc me diz que o linux é mais desenvolvido e domina os servers. Se os software dele não são desenvolvidos, quem dirá o resto...
<P-Chan> A adobe lucro por um software ruim né?
<NovoDom> P-Chan, vc precisa estar no padrão ISO9001 se não estiver acaba ficando no muro
<NovoDom> ninguém tem culpa se um ou outros não consegue usar, igual deus
<NovoDom> falo de deus na questão criador algo criou
<NovoDom> e tem la os que consegue e os q nao consegue, e os q vira bixa
<NovoDom> como sera q ele se sente
<NovoDom> fica q nem vc.
<NovoDom> mas na paz, respeito as escolhas dos outros
<P-Chan> NovoDom: véi qual é sua profissão? Só fiz uma pergunta
<NovoDom> tenho algumas.
<NovoDom> analista de sistemas, desenvolvedor, Gestor de TI, e também na area de manutenção, ficar se fazer nada da um tedio
<P-Chan> NovoDom: hmm
<NovoDom> só para esclarecer, desenvolvo software restrito para linux, o cliente monta um projeto e montamos o aplicativo especialmente para o dito
<P-Chan> NovoDom: nossa
<NovoDom> existe um ditado, nem relógio trabalha de graça, os unicos que trabalha que graça são os cavalos.
<P-Chan> NovoDom: well. stallman trabalharia de graça tranquilo
<NovoDom> depende
<P-Chan> happy grav mass xD
<Hertz> P-Chan++
<NovoDom> se a paga for gratidão, felicidade ou amizade, ele estava sendo pago muito bem pago
<P-Chan> Hertz: hI
<Hertz> foi só um upvote no seu ponto de vista :D
<P-Chan> E nem sei pra que existir zilhões de linux na internet. putz... se esse pessoal fosse um só o linux teria evoluido super rápido
<P-Chan> e os softwares seriam super evoluidos
<Daekdroom> Mas um diferencial do Linux é exatamente poder ter tantas formas diferentes.
<Daekdroom> Atendendo todo tipo de gosto e necessidade
<P-Chan> Daekdroom: não encontrei nenhuma que instale algo facil fora dos repositorios
<P-Chan> Daekdroom: repositorio só serve pra quebrar o galho. Usuário de linux mesmo tem que aprender a compilar
<P-Chan> Porque poucos ligam pra gerar pacotes e por no site oficial como eles fazem pro windows
<P-Chan> eles deviam mandar o povo do windows compilar usando o mingw
<P-Chan> que por sinal compilar com aquilo é bem mais difícil
<P-Chan> Só consegui compilar uma coisa com sucesso no linux
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem vivo ?
<OliveiraBorges> ...
<rmRf_______> xx
<tuxmint-mg> Vicni papel de parede-Gimp-Tux"[1920x1200]"-0042 >>> http://va.mu/V81l
<Rodrigao> Bom dia pessoal
<Rodrigao> iai paladinn
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<shallwe> drives da ati estão no mesmo nível que a da nvidia?
<shallwe> pra linux?
<omelete> shallwe,  pessoal diz q nivia o suporte é melhor
<omelete> driver open ati aqui funciona bem
<omelete> se bem q qria usar o catalyst pois tem mais opções
<shallwe> omelete, a sim pois é
<shallwe> mas não uso drive open o.O melhor é o drive proprietário certo?
<omelete> meu problema aqui com driver open é q ñ consigo configurar para usar 2 monitores
<omelete> com o catalyst fica certo
<shallwe> a bom
<shallwe> no caso da nvidia nao vejo pq usar drive open, pois ninguem melhor pra entender a placa que a própria empresa que fez certo?
<shallwe> agora na ati que eles liberaram o código a pouco tempo ai até entendo usar open :)
<shallwe> vlw omelete vou testar o ubuntu aqui no note com placa ati :)
<omelete> acho q no ubuntu da pra usar o catalyst
<Rodrigao> ow os drivers nvidia tao bugando?
<Rodrigao> eu toh pra pegar uma 9800 gt
<chm0d-780> alguem sabe se tem como recuprerar um kernel removido?
<chm0d-780> recuperar*
<pedor> Rodrigao:
<Rodrigao> [pedor]: iai comoq tah
<pedor> cara, eu uso nvidia mas a 9300
<pedor> ta ok... mas no ubuntu tem algo de errado com o unity... do nada a placa de video começa a esquentar muito
<pedor> por algum motivo algum processo começa a utiliza-la
<pedor> no kubuntu isso não acontece
<shallwe> eu tenho uma 9500gt e ta tudo certo :P
<shallwe> drive proprietário da nvidia estou usando
<shallwe> well, reboot com novo update do ubuntu o.O tomara que ele reinicie depois disso :)
<[kernel]> é obrigatorio o virtualbox ser usado pelo usuario root?
<ubuntero> [kernel], não, na verdade nunca usei ele como root
<[kernel]> ele ta dando um erro aqui
<[kernel]> mais como root ele rodou normal
<[kernel]> ele diz que nao tem permissao
<ubuntero> qual erro?
<[kernel]> mais eu add meu usuario ao vboxusers
<[kernel]> calma ae
<[kernel]> será o modulo?
<ubuntero> passa o erro certo que aparece que vejo se sei te dar alguma dica
<[kernel]> ok
<shallwe> aee galera, o que vocês indicam pra onboard no notebook. um com Intel HD 3000 , i3 i5 etc, ou uma ati 6310, aquele do processador da amd 350?
<shallwe> pra ubuntu
<shallwe> tenho medo dessas placas da intel com suporte a opengl etc
<ubuntero> ati está longe de ser indicada para linux
<shallwe> a da intel?
<ubuntero> uso a muito tempo sem nenhum problema
<shallwe> com suporte a opengl e tudo?
<shallwe> entao tanto uma quanto outro intel ou ati ta blz entao?
<ubuntero> não, ati não é indicada nem que tenha um santo forte
<shallwe> hahaha
<ubuntero> é mais garantido usar uma intel do que uma ati
<shallwe> blz eu desconfiava :P
<Daekdroom> Intel depende do modelo.
<ubuntero> lógico, existem algumas intel que não funcionam muito bem
<Daekdroom> Tem alguns que não tem driver opensource.
<shallwe> eu falo dos processadores i3 ou i5 segunda geração
<Daekdroom> (todas as VGAs do Sandy Bridge, se não me engano)
<shallwe> ta claro, eu vou pedir de mais, mas a performance não é a mesma que windows linux com intel certo?
<Daekdroom> ATi só tem que tomar cuidado com modelos muito recentes se for utilizar o driver opensource.
<shallwe> eu vejo as nvidias, as vezes no linux roda melhor que windows
<shallwe> isso que não entendo, pq fazer drive open pra nvidia se a empresa presta suporte atualizado sempre pra linux o.O
<romenig> lorena
<shallwe> eu tenho uma 9500gt no desktop, uso drive proprietário da nvidia
<Guest6234> algm pode me ajudar?
<romenig> #lorena
<shallwe> romenig, depende qual seu problema?
<[kernel]> ubuntero, deu certo aqui mano
<[kernel]> ;)
<ubuntero> shallwe, questão de ideologia, o driver funciona bem, mas ninguém sabe o que está escrito nele, pode até abrir brechas de segurança com acesso indevido a partes do kernel e tal
<shallwe> ubuntero, aa bom :) ta explicado, pensei que era algo de performance
<shallwe> mas faz sentido, melhor vc saber o que está usando
<ubuntero> [kernel], :D
<[kernel]> ubuntero, aqui cara quando eu inicio a maquina no vbox ele derruba meu adaptador
<[kernel]> será que da conflito?
<ubuntero> pode ser
<shallwe> pois é diferença de 400 reais, vale mais a pena pegar um i5 segunda geração note do que um amd e350 com ati 6310, que tem 1.6 de processador
<shallwe> e ubuntu vai rodar bem melhor na intel :)
<[kernel]> nao tem como usar o adaptador nos 2 nao?
<[kernel]> porque eu tou no archlinux
<[kernel]> mais tou instalando o debian
<LACabeza> pessoal, tem algum problema em instalar o gnome2 no ubuntu 12.04 junto com outras interfaces (unity ou gnome3)?
<LACabeza> alguem on?
<shallwe> eu :)
<Day> Oooi
<Day> alguem on ?
<LACabeza> shallwe, day, vcs sabem se tem algum problema em instalar o gnome2 no ubuntu 12.04 junto com outras interfaces (unity ou gnome3)?
<Day> naooo
<Day> creio eu
<Monarquista> Ricardo__, ?
<Monarquista> Ricardo__, !ping
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-03
<schwarzenegger_l> Boa Noite
<juniorxap> kurtkraut, depois da formatação "zero fill" sumiram os badblocks... reiniciei e fiz novamente a analise os relatórios estão ok, acredito que era algum erro no sistema de arquivos.
<CyL> juniorxap: discos modernos tem uma area de reserva de blocos, e remapeiam os blocos ruins automaticamente
<juniorxap> CyL, antes estava com 24 depois caiu pra 16, 8 e agora nenhum, depois da formatação "zero fill" será que é necessário trocar o hd?
<KurtKraut> juniorxap, eu suspeito mais em erro do SMART mesmo. Como te disse, ele não é preciso.
<juniorxap> é possível, vou continuar a usar, visto que tenho mais 6 meses de garantia de fábrica e mais 2 anos extendida, mas se houver novamente perda de dados vou mandar pra garantia.
<CyL> juniorxap: eles remapeiam automaticamente sempre que o algoritmo de deteccao e erro indica que ha um bloco ruim; o que me espanta e que vc so deveria ter blocos ruins quando a reserva de blocos do seu disco acabasse
<juniorxap> pois é, CyL notei esses supostos bad sectors (como o smart chama) quando fiz um backup e perdi uns arquivos, dai formatei em modo "quick" e depois analisei com o smart e ele achou 24 bad sectors. Então eu estava formatando em modo "zero fill" pra mandar pra garantia, e depois que terminou os bad sector sumiram.
<juniorxap> CyL, quanto a reservas de blocos, não sei se é isso, meu hd estava quase no full.
<juniorxap> tinha apenas uns 10 GB livre.
<juniorxap> dos 500BG
<CyL> juniorxap: nao tem nada e ver, a reserva nao conta como espaco livre
<juniorxap> pois é... será que meu disco esta a beira da morte? CyL
<juniorxap> conheces alguma ferramenta melhor que o SMART que eu possa usar pra diagnosticar a saúde do HD? CyL
<CyL> juniorxap: dificil saber, mas eu nao confiaria num disco que apresenta tais sintomas
<eterno30> ola tem algum sistema operacional baseado no linus sem ser o ubuntu?
<eterno30> (linux)
<eterno30> claro que seja facil tambem
<eterno30> alguem pode me ajudar?
<tiagoscd> eterno30: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=sistema+operacional+baseado+em+linux
<eterno30> hummm
<eterno30> obrigado
<Ramon> Olá galera
<Ramon> Alguém sabe o comando para continuar um processo que está parado pelo CTRL + Z?
<hggdh> Ramon: tecle 'fg'
<Ramon> Valeu! Boa noite a todos.
<rafael> Como excluir um processo parado com CTRL + Z?
<Guest11728> ?
<hggdh> Guest11728: acabaste de perguntar a mesma coisa, como 'Ramon'.
<Guest11728> perguntei como continuar o processo.
<Guest11728> Agora quero saber como fechar
<Guest11728> pois estou com vários.
<KurtKraut> hggdh, liga não. Ramon e Rafael são gêmeos siameses recentemente separados.
<KurtKraut> :P
<hggdh> Guest11728: Ctrl-C
<Guest11728> Tenho que voltar a executar todos e só depois apertar CTRL + C?
<Guest11728> Não tem um comando
<Guest11728> Estilo kill numerodoprocesso não?
<hggdh> oupor exemplo. 'jobs' listará todos os processos suspensos; Ctrl-D duas vezes terminará o shell (e todos os jobs em background)
<hggdh> para todos os comandos relacionados, veja 'man bash', secção 'JOB CONTROL'
<Guest11728> Hum. Deixa eu detalhar mais: Tive que executar 5 processos e consequentemente parar todos os 5 com CTRL + Z. Agora tenho 5 processos parados e sim posso visualizar com Jobs. Sei que posso utilizar o comando fg + numero para continuar um processo parado e depois pressionar CTRL + C para acabar com o processo. Agora minha pergunta vou ter que fazer isso com os outros 4 processos parados?  Não tem uma maneira de apenas executar u
<Guest11728> Sem ter que fazer o mesmo procedimento em todos ou fechar o terminal com CTRL + D duas vezes?
<hggdh> ou 'ps', depois kill em todos os pids (excepto o do teu shell)
<Guest11728> kill -9 -1 resolveria então?
<Cesar_Augusto> coxa acabei de chegar :)
<Willgrios> Alguem pode me ajudar /
<Willgrios> ?
<s0n1c-> eae SOUL_OF_R00T
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia :)
<LAERTON> Olá - Pessoal tenho Ubuntu 13 32bits e não consigo instala-lo no computador AMD A4, existe alguma imagem já pronta para evitar esse problema?
<Geese_Howard> LAERTON: "não consigo" por qual erro?
<Geese_Howard> LAERTON: mal lhe pergunte
<LAERTON> Ao inicializar o sistema a tela apaga e não acende mais
<LAERTON> Vi na internet que esta problema está ocorrendo nas maquinas AMD com essa nova linha de processadores
<LAERTON> Tentei a versão 11, 12 e 1
<LAERTON> 13
<LAERTON> sendo que as duas primeiras ainda permite instalar mas quando reboot da o mesmo erro, já a 13 nem inicializa a instalação.
<Geese_Howard> LAERTON: tentou da maneira expert, sem automatização?
<LAERTON> Sim
<Geese_Howard> LAERTON: provavelmente é alguma incompatibilidade com a placa de video (i guess), já que instala e no reboot "morre"
<LAERTON> da o mesmo erro
<LAERTON> Consegui fazendo uns passos na internet mas o processo é muito longo e tenho que fazer em 19 maquinas
<Geese_Howard> LAERTON: já tentou com debian?
<LAERTON> Não
<LAERTON> Possa ser que o problema não apresente no Debian
<Geese_Howard> LAERTON: tem o link desse longo procedimento?
<Geese_Howard> LAERTON: pode ser que sim, pode ser que não
<LAERTON> Aqui não.
<LAERTON> Está impresso lá na Bancada
<LAERTON> Vou baixar aqui o Debian para ver
<renebarbosa> LAERTON: edite o arquivo de configuração do X e faça seu sistema usar o vesa
<renebarbosa> vc pode fazer isso usando um livecd
<renebarbosa> depois busque instalar o driver apropriado de sua placa de video
<Geese_Howard> renebarbosa: deus abençoe o vesa
<renebarbosa> Geese_Howard: \o/
<renebarbosa> Geese_Howard: sempre salva né man? :P
<Geese_Howard> renebarbosa: pena ficar uma porcaria
<Geese_Howard> LAERTON: qual a placa de video dessas 19 máquinas?
<renebarbosa> Geese_Howard: hehehe, eu vejo o vesa como útil para os casos como esse do LAERTON
<renebarbosa> e apenas isso
<renebarbosa> hehe
<Geese_Howard> renebarbosa: sim, mas só para emergências
<renebarbosa> Geese_Howard: exato
<Geese_Howard> LAERTON: vc pode fazer funcionar em 1, depois só ir clonando os sistemas para não perder tempo
<lic`at`ifpe> pessoal. alguem sabe via ssh como eu desabilito aquelas atualizacoes automaticas? pra não aparecer mais nem perguntar mais nada?
<coxa> alguem aqui conhece o Backtrack5 r3???
<coxa> alguem aqui conhece o Backtrack5 r3???
<xGrind> coxa, conheço
<coxa> xGrind, cara me ajuda pelo amor de Deus
<tiagoscd> lic`at`ifpe: no arquivo /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic basta mudar todos os valores numéricos pra 0
<coxa> xGrind, to tentando instalar ele no Virtualbox so que ele ta dando um erro
<coxa> xGrind, pede para colocar senha do root
<tiagoscd> lic`at`ifpe: ou também é possível ajustar conforme desejar
<coxa> xGrind, general error mounting filesystems
<math__> Da ultima vez que instalei o ubuntu junto ao windows, funcionou até eu atualizar o ubuntu e dar problema no boot dos dois. Agora to afim de tentar de novo, alguem sabe como proceder para não ocorrer isso novamente?
<SuBmUnDo> tem como fazer o login automatico em uma maquina com ubuntu alternate?
<SuBmUnDo> apenas em modo texto
<sistematico> pior que tem
<xGrind> coxa, eu acho q nunca usei o backtrack. vou testar aqui
<tiagoscd> SuBmUnDo: http://nixgeeks.com/how-to-enable-automatic-login-in-ubuntu-server/
<sistematico> lic`at`ifpe, dá uma olhada no cron
<sistematico> SuBmUnDo, Logon automático é uma péssima idéia.
<xGrind> coxa, http://www.mundotibrasil.com.br/instalacao-backtrack-r3-no-virtualbox/
<sistematico> A não ser que seja realmente necessário não faça isso.
<coxa> xGrind, cara olha o erro que ele mostra http://imageshack.us/f/17/backtrack.png/
<xGrind> apareceu nada
<coxa> xGrind, http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/9639/backtrack.png
<coxa> xGrind, viu??
<sistematico> coxa, Seu fstab deve estar errado coleguinha.
<sistematico> coxa, Põe a senha lá que dá.
<coxa> sistematico, fstab???? como assim cara
<coxa> sistematico, cara que senha tenho que colocar lá ???
<sistematico> Não criou nenhuma senha durante a instalação do sistema?
<coxa> sistematico, cara não... so termino de baixar o arquivo e ja mandei instalar no Virtualbox cara
<sistematico> Instalou ou deu esse erro antes?
<coxa> sistematico, nada ta dando esse erro
<coxa> sistematico, nao instalei nem ta rodando essa josa
<sistematico> coxa, Não está perdendo muita coisa, porque esse S.O. é uma porcaria :D
<sistematico> Tenta os "Kernel BootOptions" ou "CheatCodes".
<sistematico> Tipo noacpi, acpi=off, esse tipo de coisa.
<coxa> sistematico, vou ver
<sistematico> No próprio VBox tem como mudar essas opções.
<sistematico> coxa, http://www.backtrack-linux.org/wiki/index.php/VirtualBox_Install
<coxa> sistematico, ok vou ler
<coxa> sistematico, cara continua dando o mesmo erro... será que pode ser problema na iso ???
<sistematico> Dificilmente, mas teste.
<sistematico> As vezes...
<coxa> sistematico, pelo seu conhecimento vc acha que deve ser oque pelo erro que ele aprensentou ??
<sistematico> O que eu acho eu falei ali em cima. ^
<sistematico> acpi.
<Slord_> o gente um rotedor wifi com muitos pcs conectados pode dar "pau" por conta desse numero grande de conexoes?
<Slord_> depende da qualidade/potencia dele ou depende mesmo é da velocidade da internet?
<KurtKraut> Slord_, cada roteador tem uma capacidade limite de conexões simultâneas que ele pode gerenciar.
<KurtKraut> Slord_, outro gargalo é o número de pacotes por segundo que ele consegue roteador. Em roteadores domésticos, nunca vi algum aguentar mais que 20.
<ferreira> BOA TARDE PESSOAL!
<ferreira> ALGUÉM SABE COMO RECUPERAR A SENHA ROOT, ESQUECI A MINHA E NÃO ESTOU CONSEGUINDO LOGAR.
<ferreira> POR FAVOR, ALGUÉM... SOU NOVO NO LINUX, ESTOU PRETENDENDO MIGRAR DO WINDOWS.
<Danniel-Lara> ferreira:  sudo pasawd root
<ferreira> Daniel - Lara, entro como convidado e ... é simplesmente isso??
<Danniel-Lara> digita no terminal   sudo passwd root
<ferreira> Danniel-Lara, "sudo: incapaz de mudar para sudoers gid: operação não permitida"
<Danniel-Lara> ferreira:   inicia por um live cd e troca a senha do root
<ferreira> já tentei pelo GRUB mas não deu certo...
<Val_> Como faço para ativar meu memoria card da camera fotográfica??
<ferreira> Danniel-Lara: obirgado.
<Raphael> Olá
<Raphael> Instalei o Ubuntu 13.04 x64 Na Minha Máquina e Estou Achando Um Pouco Lento Para Abrir Programas e Janelas. Acho Que o é Lag
<Raphael> Qual a Versão Recomendada Para Um Computador com Processador Pentium 4 3.00GHz, 4Gb De Memória, Placa De Video GT210 1Gb e  Placa De Som 7.1 Canais
<Raphael> a Placa De Som é Off Board
<Raphael> ??
<Danniel-Lara> Raphael:   Lubuntu , ou Xubuntu
<hggdh> shalom01
<hggdh> gah. Se eu quero carregar um programa, digitar no terminal é melhor que digitar no IRC :-(
<cach> perderam o coringão
<cach> que fogo hein
<cach> puta cara humilde
<cach> e não deixaram mknistrar palestra por que saiu fora que fogo, fora minha grana dsa inscrição do ubuntu day que pedi cancelamento, não deram posição nem falaram o que vão fazer se devolver, converter em brindes, uma vez que vou ministrar oficinas em bh e tal...
<cach> mandei dois emails pro vinicius, entrei no ubuntu-br-sp mandei atraves do formulario
<cach> e nada
<cach> é desse jeito
<cach> pra bani demora 2 segundos pra ajudar a resolver não tem
<cach> tá certo...
<cach> ubotu-br,
<cach> bot só chama o outro lá hra q tem palavrão na sala, ou palavras que não brasileiros não entendem
<cach> vou divulgar nos eventos, vou cobrar, vou falar até receber ou a grana ou alguma coisa, de qualidade com valor equivalente
<cach> pq eu pedi co antecipação o cancelamento da insacrição
<cach> aliás com mta antecipação
<cach> não vou esquecer de ninguém
<cach> !ops
<ubotu-br> mvuelma tiagoscd CyL aprigio hggdh -- ajuda solicitada no #ubuntu-br
<ana_> oi alguem pode me tirar uma duvida, eu estou tentando isntalar o ubuntu no meu pc mas quando eu abro o programa para dar inicio ele pede um login e eu nao tenho aonde posso fazer este login?
<Danniel-Lara> cach: qual o problema ? o que houve ?
<ana_> eu coloquei ele no pedrive, e abri pelo boot, assim entao apareceu a tela do ubuntu só que ele pede login
<ana_> e sem o login nao consigo acessar nada
<ana_> nem para a instalaçao
<jeflui> ana_, usuario: ubuntu
<jeflui> sem senha
<jeflui> Danniel-Lara, ja saiu
<ana_> ah sim, ai funciona  neh?
<Danniel-Lara> ok
<ana_> mto obrigada ^^
<m4rc3l0> Is everybody going out?
<CyL> m4rc3l0: Português por favor
<m4rc3l0> sorry (foi mal)
<CyL> m4rc3l0: Sem problema, apenas esclarecendo que aqui falamos em português (muitos acham que o supoerte é em inglês)
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<jeflui> pro-atividade =)
<chouga> jeflui, "Sou quem sou, pelo que nós somos."
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-04
<Danizord> Qual IRC client vcs usam?
<chouga> Danizord, eu uso o HexChat.
<Danizord> chouga, eu to usando o XChat. Você sabe qual é aquele que os caras usam que quando vc menciona um nome ele coloca ":" na frente?
<chouga> Sinceramente não.
<AldoRaine> digita o começo do nick depois tecla tab
<AldoRaine> e ele completa
<Danizord> AldoRaine, sim, só que no meu ele completa com ","
<Danizord> to querendo saber qual é o outro q completa com ":"
<AldoRaine> aqui no meu xchat ele tá usando ":"
<Danizord> Osh
<ubuntero> Danizord, vai em preferências, caixa de entrada e muda o sufixo para :
<Danizord> Ah, vlw ubuntero
<AldoRaine> "sufixo para completar nick"
<Danizord> Não é pelo ponto, é que eu sempre vejo o pessoal com esse ":"
<Danizord> Ae eu penso, "wtf, todo mundo usa um client diferente do meu"
<Danizord> Mas pelo jeito a maioria usa o XChat mesmo né?
<ubuntero> é o que eu mais vejo
<KurtKraut> irssi tem uma base de fiéis grande também por aqui
<KurtKraut> Em terceiro lugar eu colocaria weechat
<Heisenberg> tem o weechat tb em modo texto
<Heisenberg> Danizord: eu uso ele
<Danizord> podcrer
<CyL> irssi FTW
<hggdh> Danizord: só para mostrar como é variado, eu uso weechat (git head)
<Paulo_> Boa noite
<Danizord> hggdh, pelo visto bastante gente usa o weechat
<CyL> Éum ótimo cliente, mas a interface de curses dele é pouco funcional na minha opinião
<hggdh> Danizord: weechat é relativamente novo, e eu acho a apresentação melhor que a do irssi. Mas tudo é questão de gosto.
<hggdh> CyL: o flashcode está prometendo outra interface :-) Mas eu sigo com a linha de comando
<Danizord> Eu só usei o Xchat, nunca usei outro na vida. Mas pelo q eu vi em alguns screenshots, não muda muito de um pra outro
<CyL> hggdh: tomara, eu tentei usar o weechat alguns mses por conta da API em python, mas desisti e voltei para o irssi
<hggdh> weechat e irssi exigem uma adaptação -- linha de comando tem vantagens (roda sem o X), e desvantagens.
<hggdh> para quem está habituado a linha de comando, irssi é o mais usado, com o weechat depois
<CyL> hggdh: Para ser sincero, se tivesse como tirar a bendita nicklist sem precisar fazer magia negra, eu estaria com o weechat
<hggdh> CyL: tem como :-)
<CyL> hggdh: "sem precisar fazer magia negra"
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> mas tenho que lembrar dos passes, e da cantoria para a bruxaria pegar ;-)
<CyL> hggdh: A configuração do weechat é muito mais são do que a do irssi
<CyL> *sã
<CyL> hggdh: E pra ser sincero me acostumei com algumas coisas do weechat que copiei no irssi, como buffers separados por janelas
<hggdh> CyL: /ban toggle nicklist
<hggdh> CyL: /bar toggle nicklist (não *ban*)
<PH> Boa noite !
<hggdh> CyL: eu tenho um alias para isto -- /nicklist <-> /bar toggle nicklist
<chouga> PH, boa noite!
<CyL> hggdh: Eu me lembro de ter relido a documentação do weechat em busca disso. É sério que um simples toggle faz isso?!
<PH> Chouga, estou tentdo problema com o ubuntu 13.04
<Slord_> porra nao intendo nada de hardware kkkkkk
<Slord_> um core 2 quad 2.6ghz é melhor ou pior q um i3 3.1ghz?
<PH> poderia me ajudar
<chouga> PH, qual é o seu problema?
<PH> ja procurei em varios foruns mais nao conseguir...
<CyL> !linguagem | Slord_
<ubotu-br> Slord_: Por favor, tenha mais critério na linguagem que utiliza. Muitas expressões, mesmo quando utilizadas sem conotação negativa, podem ter uma interpretação inadequada, especialmente no IRC. Isso ajuda a tornar o ambiente do canal familiar, educado e profissional.
<Slord_> ixi..
<chouga> PH, se me for possível, ficarei em ajudá-lo.
<hggdh> CyL: sério. É simples mesmo (mas não me recordo quando a opção foi adicionada)
<Slord_> claro que minha expressao usada nessa frase sera intendida de forma negativa
<Slord_> e tera interpretaçoes inadequadas
<Slord_> hehe
<PH> entao... quando usoa internet com o cabo de rede a conexao fica caindo direto,  mas com wi-fi  a conexao flui normalmente
<PH> deixo pingando....ae para,  tiro o cabo e coloco no mesmo instante ae volta.
<CyL> Slord_: No seu caso acho que ela foi mais inapropriada no sentido denotativo mesmo, e não no conotativo.
<chouga> PH, faça isto: desconecte-se da internet e desabilite a rede.
<PH> no momento estou no meu curso,  tem algum outro procedimento a mais?  queria saber o que se da esse erro..devido a que.
<hggdh> CyL: Weechat user's guide, "3.4 Bars"
<CyL> hggdh: Obrigado.
<chouga> Depois retire o cabo da tomada por 20 segundos. Em seguida recoloque o cabo, habilite a rede e conecte-se a internet.
<chouga> Depois resete o seu modem, e pronto.
<chouga> Curto né?
<Danizord> O meu notebook, quando está acabando a bateria, ele começa a dormir e acordar sequencialmente. Alguem já vivenciou isso?
<PH> ja resetei meu roteador,  reiniciei, troquei de cabo...
<CyL> Eu sempre desejei saber porque mandam a gente "desligar" algo por X segundos. A não ser que a capacitância parasita seja a resposta, eu não tenho a menor idéia de onde surgiu isso.
<bsk> CyL: placebo
<CyL> No caso do cabo de rede, entretanto, poderia ser a idutância parasita
<chouga> Se ainda sim o problema persistir, pode ser que o seu modem esteja com defeito. Neste caso sugiro que ligue para a assistência técnica para que haja a troca do aparelho.
<CyL> *indutância
<CyL> bsk: Como comer açúcar?
<PH> nao nao... no ubuntu 12:10 ele funciona perfeitamente
<PH> e mais..
<PH> conecto aqui na escola e fica caindo do mesmo jeito
<PH> vi alguns forum's ...sugeriram ate mecher nas cfg de dns..fiz mas tambem nao resolveu
<chouga> Atenção a isso, ele funcionava no Ubuntu 12.10...
<CyL> PH: Vc deixa o wireless e o wired ligados simultaneamente?
<PH> sim...
<Danizord> Alguém já teve esse problema do ubuntu ficar "dormindo" e "acordando" sequencialmente quando tá acabando a bateria do notebook?
<chouga> Um modem pode apresentar defeito de um dia para o outro.
<CyL> PH: Use só um ou só outro
<PH> eu pensei nisso tambem
<bsk> CyL: algo assim, deve ser psicológico
<CyL> PH: Tenha certeza de desligar a interface sem fio quando estiver usando a cabeada
<PH> mas nao funfou
<PH> sim sim
<CyL> PH: Vc chegou a desligar a interface sem fio?
<PH> um professor meu tambem teve esse problema
<PH> SIM !
<chouga> Faça este teste: Instale uma máquina virtual com o Ubuntu 12.10 e verifique o comportamento de rede.
<CyL> PH: O IP é estático ou dinâmico?
<PH> dinamico
<PH> uso velox
<CyL> PH: Vc não tem segmentação de rede?
<CyL> PH: Se usa wireless muito provavelmente sua rede é segmentada
<PH> nao entendi o termo
<chouga> Pessoal, alguém sabe um modem para NET VIRTUA(CABO) sem se aquele padrão(WEBSTAR)?
<chouga> *SER
<chouga> *sem ser
<CyL> PH: Existe um roteador ou uma bridge entre seus computadores domésticos e a conexão do provedor?
<CyL> PH: roteador, ou switch, quero dizer
<sistematico> chouga, Thomson é excelente, só não lembro o modelo.
<PH> sim... adsl  e um router
<CyL> PH: Então tente começar com IP's estáticos na interface cabeada, e veja se o problema persiste
<chouga> Já achei N modens, mas nenhum serve para NET VIRTUA(CABO)
<chouga> Só para aqueles com o telefone.
<CyL> PH: Se o problema parar, eu diria que vc está com um problema relacionado ao DHCP
<chouga> Não quero telefone, só quero o cabo.
<PH> fiz o seguinte tambem....  tirei do roteador  e deixei so no adsl,  fiz pppoe  e tambem rotiei...e continuou
<PauloES> a Steam,  funciona 100% no ubuntu?
<CyL> PH: Bom, eu tentaria com o roteador mesmo,, IP estático na interface cabeada
<PH> mas o que poderia estar ocorrendo?
<CyL> PH: Bom, um tempo de lease muito pequeno?
<CyL> PH: Pacotes espúrios?
<PH> tem alguma coisa com dns?
<PH> haver*
<hggdh> não para perder a conexão
<CyL> PH: Pode ser que o DHCP configure o seu DNS
<bsk> talvez um egrep -i 'dhclient|NetworkManager' /var/log/syslog ajude
<CyL> hggdh: Na verdade eu acho que ele pode estar somente perdendo a capacidade de resolver nomes
<PH> existe um comando que nao lembro agora...onde voce coloca os dns do google
<CyL> PH: Tem que editar o /etc/resolv.conf mas dependendo da sua configuração esse arquivo será sempre sobrescrito
<bsk> vai pelo network manager
<PH> foi o que aconteceu!
<CyL> PH: Bom, então faça como o bsk sugeriu
<PH> bsk,  o comando egrep -i 'dhclient|NetworkManager' /var/log/syslog   serve pra que?
<CyL> PH: Mas é importante vc saber se está perdendo a conexão ou só a capacidade de resolver nomes
<PH> perdendo a conexao.
<bsk> PH: serve pra mostrar alguns logs relacionados ao cliente DHCP e ao Network Manager
<bsk> PH: caso vá executar o comando, cole no http://paste.ubuntu.com/ e mande o link aqui pra gente
<CyL> PH: Se está perdendo a conexão, não deve estar relacionado ao DNS
<PH> ok. Quando eu chegar em casa vou fazer os procedimentos.
<PH> Posso tirar mais duvidas?
<chouga> Pessoal, alguém sabe um modem para NET VIRTUA(CABO) sem ser aquele padrão(WEBSTAR)?
<bsk> PH: pode sim
<sistematico> chouga, Já falei lá em cima.
<sistematico> chouga, Thomson/RCA, você num gosta?
<chouga> Não tem no site nenhum modelo com cabo tipo VIRTUA
<PH> sobre a steam,    jogo Counter strike  logo preciso do Sxe/eac  para jogar online e nao se kikado... mas nao consigo roda-los no ubuntu...
<sistematico> chouga, Esse aqui é MUITO bom, só que o meu é uma geração mais novo.
<sistematico> http://www.neoage.com.br/2012/02/senha-do-modem-thomson-dwg850-netvirtua.html
<sistematico> Só que eu não tô em casa, não lembro o modelo dele.
<CyL> ué a net me cedeu um modem thomsom por padrão
<CyL> um thomsom com sem fio incluído
<CyL> mas eu vou me livrar deles logo :D
<sistematico> PH, Eu jogo normal sem o SXE/EAC, só alguns servidores exigem isso.
<CyL> ops, um deles chegou, vamos ficar calados...
<sistematico> Poucos diga-se de passagem.
<chouga> E a parte de trás?
<chouga> Como vou saber que é o modelo que preciso?
<PH> joga mix? cf? nesses servidores ou so 4fun
<PH> ?
<sistematico> chouga, Acho que é padrão.
<chouga> Nem no site tem a foto da parte de trás.
<sistematico> chouga, O cabo da NET.
<sistematico> chouga, Esse modem tem entrada do cabo, 4 LAN, e duas RJ-11 pro telefone.
<sistematico> Alem do wireless.
<chouga> Sabe o ano de lançamento?
<chouga> E se ainda vende?
<CyL> eu acho que é esse modem que eu tenho
<CyL> chouga: a net deixou um comigo por comodato
<PH> sistematico,  mas tem algum jeito em rodar esses  anticheates no ubuntu?
<sistematico> chouga, Esse aí já saiu de linha, mas tem um monte no ML pra vender.
<sistematico> O meu é um mais moderno que esse, bem mais moderno diga-se de passagem.
<bsk> PH: tenta o PlayOnLinux, vai que funciona hehe
<sistematico> O Wi-Fi nem tem antena e vai mais longe.
<sistematico> Ele é bem bonito, e é da Thomson/RCA tambem.
<PH> ate abre na boa...so que nao pega.
<CyL> sistematico: bom, pode até ser interna, mas antena com certeza tem...
<sistematico> Prefiro nem comentar.
<CyL> sistematico: sobre o que eu disse, ou o que o PH disse?
<PH> ?
<chouga> Alguém pode me auxiliar?
<CyL> !alguem | chouga
<ubotu-br> chouga: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<paladinn> !alguem | hggdh
<ubotu-br> hggdh: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<CyL> paladinn: ?
<chouga> Neste link, o modem apresentado tem entrada tipo NET CABLE ou Wireless?
<chouga> http://www.technicolor.com/en/hi/digital-home/mediaaccess/cable/emea/tc7010
<paladinn> testando
<CyL> chouga: O conector de WiFi normalmente é SMA, e o da NET normalmente é um UHF
<chouga> Neste modem do link, parece o quê?
<chouga> E praticamente igual...
<chouga> *É
<CyL> chouga: a NET de ser conector F também
<chouga> ...? Não entendi.
<CyL> chouga: *pode ser
<CyL> chouga: tem dizendo qual o tipo de conector no datasheet do modem
<chouga> Não entendo muito de modems...
<sistematico> RG6, RG11 e RG59.
<chouga> Sabe aqueles conectores que eram muito comuns antes do Wi-Fi?
<sistematico> Aqui os da NET são RG11.
<CyL> sistematico: isso é tipo de cabo e não conector
<chouga> Que eles colocam um cabo preto..
<sistematico> chouga, Rede? RJ-45?
<chouga> Vou tentar explicar melhor...
<CyL> chouga: vc está falando de redes token ring?
<CyL> chouga: Que usam um cabo coaxial no lugar do UTP?
<chouga> Eu quero um modem tipo esse: http://www.cisco.com/web/consumer/support/userguides2/4005527.pdf
<chouga> Eu quero a entrada de cabo dele, mas não encontro em NENHUM MODEM atual...
<chouga> Só Wireless
<chouga> No item 6, é esse conector que quero no meu novo modem...
<CyL> chouga: Como vc pode ler no manual que vc passou, o conector coaxial desse modem é um tipo F
<CyL> chouga: Como eu disse acima, a net pode usar dois tipos de conectores, UHF ou tipo F
<chouga> CyL, como eu disse, eu não entendo muito de modem
<chouga> Só quero comprar outro, só isso
<sistematico> chouga, Pede que a NET te dá.
<CyL> chouga: Bom, como eu disse, é só ver se o modem oferece um conector do tipo que vc precisa
<sistematico> Eu fiz isso e veio um novo.
<chouga> CyL, disso eu sei...
<CyL> chouga: Bom, e qual a dúvida então?
<chouga> <CyL> chouga: Bom, como eu disse, é só ver se o modem oferece um conector do tipo que vc precisa
<chouga> jura mesmo?
<chouga> O que estou "dizendo" a meia hora?
<chouga> O meu problema é achar o bendito conector num modem atual...
<CyL> chouga: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=cable+modem&_sacat=0&_from=R40
<chouga> ebay?
<chouga> Compra internacional...
<CyL> chouga: 10,245 itens, com certeza tem o que vc precisa. Sim, ebay
<chouga> Precisa ter aqueles cartões?
<CyL> chouga: Precisa ter cartão de crédito internacional
<CyL> chouga: Hoje todo mundo tem um
<chouga> Vish, não tenho.
<CyL> chouga: Vc tem cartão de crédito?
<chouga> Mas, pelo menos, vou pegar o modelo do modem e ver se tem aqui.
<chouga> Mão
<chouga> *Não
<CyL> chouga: E como vc compra pela internet?
<chouga> boleto...
<CyL> chouga: Veja se o paypal não oferece esta modalidade então
<chouga> Mas, pelo menos, vou pegar o modelo do modem e ver se tem aqui.
<chouga> Já me ajudou bastante, valeu mesmo.
<CyL> Disponha
<CyL> chouga: Mas pq vc não faz como o sistematico sugeriu e simplesmente pde um modem novo?
<chouga> Eles vão trocar pelo mesmo modelo...
<chouga> Não vai adiantar nada...
<CyL> chouga: E qual o problema?
<CyL> chouga: Onde eu moro eles me permitem escolher o modelo
<chouga> Vou continuar com as configurações de NET limitada.
<CyL> chouga: ?
<chouga> Como você faz?
<CyL> chouga: Quais configurações são limitadas?
<CyL> chouga: Quando o técnico chega eu peço para ele outro modelo
<chouga> do roteador. Antes eu entrava e mechia segundo o meu gosto.
<chouga> *Do roteador. Antes eu entrava e mexia segundo o meu gosto. Agora eles bloqueam.
<chouga> Pelo menos no meu plano
<CyL> chouga: Vc não tem o usuário e senha do modem?
<chouga> Sabe quando você digita o ip e entra nas configurações via web?
<CyL> chouga: Vc quer dizer a interface de configuração do modem?
<chouga> sim
<CyL> chouga: O que tem?
<chouga> Aqui não tem mais essa opção. A página cai
<CyL> chouga: ?
<CyL> O que é a página cair?
<chouga> Parece que o técnico mudou para modo bridge.
<chouga> Ela não entra
<CyL> chouga: factory reset
<chouga> Não adianta.
<CyL> chouga: Já tentou baixar o manual do modem?
<chouga> Já resetei umas 50 vezes...
<CyL> chouga: Já tentou ler o manual?
<chouga> Sim, todo
<chouga> Não diz nada a respeito.
<CyL> chouga: E o como o manual especifica que tem que ser o acesso?
<chouga> Só diz como alterar quando se está nas configurações.
<CyL> chouga: Tentou perguntar pro técnico?
<chouga> Como não tenho acesso as configurações, como vou alterar?
<chouga> Só fui perceber o "erro" 2 dias depois..
<CyL> chouga: tentou ligar para a NET?
<chouga> Quando fui escanear minha rede com o ShieldUp
<sistematico> A partir de março o Paypal aceita cartão de débito.
<CyL> sistematico: desde março ou a partir de março do ano que vem?
<chouga> Antes passava no teste tranquilo..
<sistematico> chouga, Tenho loja de informática, se quiser eu procuro esse modem pra você e te vendo.
<chouga> sistematico, aonde?
<sistematico> Com nota.
<sistematico> chouga, Campo Grande / MS
<chouga> Moro no Rio de Janeiro.
<sistematico> Eu envio ué.
<sistematico> Você paga com boleto.
<sistematico> Minha loja virtual aceita.
<chouga> O preço do frete, é o preço de um novo aqui.
<sistematico> Faço frete grátis.
<sistematico> Pra todos os produtos da minha loja.
<sistematico> Na modalidade PAC.
<chouga> Quanto vai me custar o modem?
<sistematico> Dentro do Brasil, óbvio.
<CyL> chouga, sistematico: se importariam em conduir esta conversa no particular?
<CyL> *conduzir
<chouga> CyL, ok, me desculpe.
<sistematico> chouga, Não tenho em estoque nenhum cable modem, preciso de pelo menos 3 horas em horário comercial pra orçar.
<CyL> sistematico: Por favor, a conversa já deixou de ser suporte, poderia conduzir no particular por favor?
<YokoBR> Galera, tenho uma placa de rede broadcom, mas toda hora tenho que reconectar no meu roteador
<ubBr> o ubuntu que o site ubuntu-br.org disponibiliza pra download ele ta em Português?
<jeflui> ubBr, tanto faz, na instalacao voce pode escolher a linguagem
<ubBr> jeflui, no caso quando eu estiver instalando já vai ta a opção de instalar o SO em português?
<jeflui> isso
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<[BNC]submundo> alguem sabe de algum programa que converta doc em pdf e pdf em doc?
<Danniel-Lara> [BNC]submundo:   http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Convertendo-arquivo-PDF-em-HTML-e-DOC-ODT
<[BNC]submundo> Danniel-Lara:  valeu vou olhar
<Guest3212> Gostaria de saber como faço para conseguir um cd oficial do ubunto
<jaedis> Ola gostaria de saber como faço para receber o ubuntu em casa
<jaedis> o cd de instalação em casa official
<hggdh> jaedis: tens que baixar o ISO, CDs não mais são distribuidos
<keltonzika> iai[oi]galera
<keltonzika> ?
<xGrind> ?
<hggdh> OK. freenode sendo atacado novamente
<xGrind> hggdh, nao sei oq ganham com isso
<pH> Boa noite !!
<chouga> boa-noite a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-05
<robs_> Boa noite
<buribux> o rms tem contra ubuntu mesmo?
<dberg> buribux: http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<buribux> vlw dberg
<retrojunk> boa noite
<corvolino> KurtKraut, vou escutar sua voz agora.
<KurtKraut> corvolino, Opencast?
<corvolino> KurtKraut, exat  ;-)
<corvolino> exato*
<KurtKraut> corvolino, mas você já deve ter me assistido ou me ouvido em podcast. Tenho vaga lembrança disso.
<corvolino> KurtKraut, sim sim
<KurtKraut> corvolino, bom, com o vídeo, a julgar pela minha cara, a do Og e do Aprígio, pode desligar o Baygon da tomada. Os mosquitos vão embora de qualquer jeito.
<corvolino> KurtKraut, opencast também é gravado? vou escutar apenas o audio mesmo :P
<KurtKraut> corvolino, é gravado em vídeo-conferência, nós nos enxergamos durante a gravação: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ENYsKEqttXY
<corvolino> KurtKraut, é.. eu prefiro ficar no audio mesmo hahaha
<KurtKraut> :P
<corvolino> :D
<slipttees> Bom dia, algúem disposto a tirar duvida sobre sql?
<slipttees> pode dar um toque no pv! Obrigado
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<Sandro_> bom dia
<slipttees> Bom dia, algúem disposto a tirar duvida sobre sql?
<slipttees> pode dar um toque no pv! Obrigado
<hggdh> outro netsplit na freenode, chanserv e nickserv estão down
<nildo> Bom dia
<claudio-tux> bom dia
<claudio-tux> alguem ve o que eu digito
<claudio-tux> ?
<claudio-tux> bom dia
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui tambem está com problema para conectar o facebook em contas online
<claudio-tux> ?
<claudio-tux> no ubuntu 13.04
<xGrind> claudio-tux, uso fbmessenger e pidgin
<claudio-tux> eu gosto do empathy
<claudio-tux> mas ele nao conecta
<xGrind> empathy é horrivel
<tiagoscd> hggdh: freenode under ddos again?
<hggdh> tiagoscd: esta vez aparentemente foi apenas network issue :-)
<tiagoscd> hggdh: é que tenho reparado desde ontem uns quits meio estranhos, sei não, hehe
<tiagoscd> hggdh: mas vi no twitter aqui também
<claudio-tux> ele abre o firefox e aparece a seguinte mensagem :Success
<claudio-tux> AVISO DE SEGURANÇA: trate a URL acima como trataria seu própria senha e não a compartilhe com ninguém.
<claudio-tux> porém nao ativa a conta do facebook
<claudio-tux> pesquisei a respeito e é um bug ja identificado
<claudio-tux> um cortorno pra esse problema seria adcionar uma linha no arquivo /usr/share/accounts/facebook.provider
<claudio-tux> mas no meu nao existe essa pasta accounts
<claudio-tux> alguem ja passou por isso?
<Osvaldo> bom dia pessoal....tvz este nao seja o canal ideal, mas achei q seria o melhor para obter uma ajuda rapida
<Osvaldo> utilizo ubuntu 11.10 msm podendo fazer um up pra 12.04....
<Osvaldo> desliguei o pc ontem, e hj ele nao liga mais
<Osvaldo> deu msg de erro grub depois kernel
<Osvaldo> formatei o hd e agr ele nao instala nenhuma distro linux
<Osvaldo> alguem tem dica?
<Osvaldo> nao quero voltar p microsoft
<gomex> O cara entra as 11:20, reporta um erro, as 11:22 ele fala de novo, minuto seguinte ele sai do canal. São 11:29 agora! ¬¬
<hggdh> AVISO AOS NAVEGANTES: Freenode está sob um DDoS (de novo). Provaveis netsplits, e problemas de acesso são esperados
<paico> boa tarde
<Guest15290> "welcome back" é o que me resta dizer, hehe
 * pqatsi dá uma oiadinha pro lado...
<sistematico> leleobhz
<sistematico> Ou algo do gênero.
<pqatsi> Deve ser :D
<sistematico> Fala que eu não tenho uma memória de Elefante.
<hggdh> @quit
<Bolcont> Boa noite!
<Bolcont> Gostaria de saber se alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Bolcont> Meu notebook deixou de identificar servidores através da Wifi. Eu utilizo o ubuntu 12.10.
<Bolcont> Pois, já por diversas vezes ligo o dispositivo (Wifi) do meu notebook, e o mesmo não identifica nenhum sinal.
<Bolcont> Algém aí para tentar me ajudar?
<Bolcont> Digo; Alguém
<PauloES> como registra nome aqui?
<Bolcont> Tentei ultilizar o wireless do meu notebook  e não deu certo. Pois não conseguiu identificar nenhum servidor. Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<PauloES> alguem?
<Bolcont> PauloES: Você quer registrar seu nome como?
<PauloES> com esse nome mesmo
<PauloES> muitos anos sem usar irc
<PauloES> nem lembro mais os comandos
<PauloES> heh
<Bolcont> PauloES; Pois já está registrado. Toda vez que vocẽ entrar é só entrar com esse nome.
<PauloES> mas nao tem como deixar salvo?
<Bolcont> PauloES: Não sei lhe dizer, más creio que é em opções.
<PauloES> blz
<Bolcont> PauloES: ?
<PauloES> vou ver nas ooçoes
<PauloES> opçoes
<Bolcont> PauloES: é em: ADD WEBCHAT TO YOUR SITE.
<PauloES> nao tenho site
<Bolcont> Vou sair, mais tarde entro para ver se alguém pode me ajudar!
<chouga> boa-noite a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-06
<hggdh> @config supybot.log.level INFO
<ubotu-br> hggdh: OK.
<Matheus_Carvalho> Boa noite a todos
<chouga> Boa-noite Matheus_Carvalho!
<Matheus_Carvalho> chouga: hi men ^^
<viniciusromeiro> hail!
<Matheus_Carvalho> tail
<viniciusromeiro> alguem ai é da região de campinas?
<mamedio> gente eu queria usar ubuntu
<chouga> ...?
<mamedio> eu uso windows so que é pesado n meu pc
<chouga> E por que não usa?
<mamedio> eu perderia meus arquivos na instalçao?
<mamedio> tenho medo de perder meus arquivos na instalaçao
<tiagoscd> mamedio: você não teria um pen-drive ou hd externo pra salvar seus arquivos?
<tiagoscd> ele até tem opção pra manter seus arquivos
<chouga> Não, se você instalasse o Ubuntu ao lado do Windows em modo dual-boot.
<tiagoscd> mas é melhor ter uma cópia deles por segurança
<mamedio> pior que não.
<mamedio> tem?
<chouga> ...?
<tiagoscd> mamedio: tem sim, mas como falei, é fazer aquela cópia antes pra garantir
<tiagoscd> ou instalar os dois juntos, como o chouga sugeriu
<mamedio> mas vcs acham bom manter os dois?
<chouga> De início sim...
<chouga> Quando você estiver acostumado com o sistema a mais consciente da sua decisão de migrar totalmente, deixe apenas o Linux (é muito melhor...)
<Tiago> Olá
<chouga> *Quando você estiver acostumado com o sistema e mais consciente da sua decisão de migrar totalmente, deixe apenas o Linux (é muito melhor...)
<Tiago> Alguém sabe me dizer como instalar o ubuntu por pendrive
<Tiago> N tenho unidade de DVD
<Tiago> Ultrabook
<chouga> Tiago, leia este artigo: http://ubuntued.info/3-maneiras-de-instalar-o-ubuntu-atraves-duma-pen-usb
<chouga> Vai lhe ajudar bastante.
<Tiago> Obrigado!, já comecei a gostar do linux
<Tiago> Diferente do Windows q nunca se consegue suporte
<chouga> Que ótimo, qualquer dúvida estamos aqui...
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<chouga> (última da noite... rs)
<mamedio_> gente valeu ai
<mamedio_> vou instalar ubuntu
<mamedio_> tive varios elogios do sistema.
<mamedio_> flw!
<dbb_> ola boa noite; alguem conversa em portugues?
<dbb_> Ola Ricardo tudo bem
<tiagoscd> basicamente quase todos aqui dbb_
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<dbb_> grato tiago boa noite quero saber se tem como me explicar como instalar o java
<dbb_> ja fiz o download
<dbb_> e sou conduzido para a pagina de extrair o pacote
<tiagoscd> dbb_: você poderia instalar o openjdk
<tiagoscd> que estão na central de programas
<tiagoscd> sabe abrir a central de programas?
<dbb_> ola tiago afirmativo
<dbb_> aplicativos//central de programas ubuntu
<dbb_> aparece a tela
<tiagoscd> dbb_: opa
<tiagoscd> desculpa demora, agora que vi
<tiagoscd> isso, lá dentro da Central de programas
<tiagoscd> procura por
<tiagoscd> openjdk
<dbb_> okey ja encontrei e quando dou o click na seta, aparece o seguinte: Indisponivel nos dados atuais
<Aiolia123> Alguém pode me ajudar? Baixei a imagem do Ubuntu mais nova e tudo mais. Só é possível gravar em CD é? Pois só tenho DVD comigo.
<Rudineiw> Aiolia123: a última versão só é possível gravar em DVD, pois o tamanho ultrapassa os 700mb de um CD
<b4cKdOoR> boa noite galera....gostaria de saber se alguém conhece algum grupo de estudo para CCNA
<vitorlobo> ae para interessados em trampo http://www.frontendbrasil.com.br/vagas/vaga-front-end-brasileirinhas/
<tiagoscd> vitorlobo: hahhahahahah
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, trampo bom hein
<vitorlobo> so n ganha mtu
<tiagoscd> vitorlobo: hahahah, não tem preço que pague isso
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, =X
<marcos_> eu posso instalar o ubuntu no meu tablet android?
<tiagoscd> marcos_: qual seu tablet?
<marcos_> galaxy tab 10
<tiagoscd> marcos_: sabe o modelo bem certinho?
<tiagoscd> por acaso é o GT-P7510?
<marcos_> sim
<marcos_> tem como?
<tiagoscd> marcos_: até tem, mas o port ainda está meio bugado
<tiagoscd> não recomendo
<marcos_> tem como ?
<marcos_> :/
<marcos_> obg
<tiagoscd> marcos_: tem como sim, mas como falei
<tiagoscd> é arriscado
<Tiago> Pessoal
<Tiago> Baixei a versão 64 bit do dite do ubuntu baixei o aplicativo p Windows p gravar a imagem no pendrive... Gravei pelo programa no pen e ao iniciar o computado com o boto no pen da a seguinte msg "sistema operacional não encontrado. Tente desconcertar unidades que não contenha sistema operacional precinge Carlos alt del para reiniciar" oq faço p instalar?
<Tiago> Tem alguém aí?
<Tiago> ?????
<Tiago> Quero mto instalar o ubuntu mas estou tendo esta dificuldade
<tiagoscd> Tiago: boa noite
<Tiago> Usei o UNetbootin
<tiagoscd> por acaso não terias um DVD aí para gravar a imagem?
<Tiago> Para instalar a imagem no pendrive
<tiagoscd> geralmente quando dá esses problemas é mais fácil gravar na mídia
<Tiago> O problema êh q tenho um ultrabook e n tem unidade d cd
<Tiago> Instalei o Windows 7 e 8 por pen sem problemas
<tiagoscd> Tiago: certo, então teríamos que achar algum outro programa pra gerar o pen-drive então
<tiagoscd> já que o unetbootin tá bugando
<Tiago> Conhece algum?
<Tiago> N seria pela versão ser 64 bits?
<Tiago> Oq vi. No site eles recomendam a de 32 bits
<tiagoscd> Tiago: não, eles recomendam por que a maioria das pessoas não sabem a diferença entre 32 e 64
<tiagoscd> qual o processador na sua máquina?
<Tiago> Intel i5
<b4cKdOoR> Tiago, tem o yume
<b4cKdOoR> Tiago, instalei o ubuntu no meu note utilizando ele..
<Tiago> N oq êh gume
<Tiago> Tenho Windows roda no Windows?
<tiagoscd> Tiago: a versão 64 bits é recomendada pra ti
<b4cKdOoR> Tiago, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<b4cKdOoR> Tiago, yume e um programa pra criar varios boot em um unico pendrive
<Tiago> Vou testar
<b4cKdOoR> Tiago, é sim ele roda no windows..
<Tiago> Estou falando do Tablet
<b4cKdOoR> testa ai vale a pena
<Tiago> Vou testare já digo se deu
<Tiago> Depois geralmente ele detecta os drivers ou tem q baixar?
<corvolino> KurtKraut, terminei de escutar a pouco. gostei :)
<tiagoscd> Rudineiw: :D
<tiagoscd> KurtKraut: :D
<Tiago> Resolvi instalar pq n agüento mais o Windows só da erro, cada atualização q a ms manda da pau
<tiagoscd> KurtKraut: assisti parte do opencast, estava show :)
<KurtKraut> tiagoscd, corvolino, thanks!
<KurtKraut> Eu achei bastante divertido gravar o opencast. Me senti no Globo News em Pauta, em que os comentaristas ficam divididos na tela.
 * KurtKraut is a Globo News fanboy
<tiagoscd> KurtKraut: hahahah
<Tiago> Deu certo tiagosc
<Tiago> Obrigado!,
<tiagoscd> KurtKraut: vou terminar de assistir depois
<tiagoscd> Tiago: beleza pura
<Tiago> Com certeza novas duvidas chegarão
<Tiago> Primeira experiência com linux
<corvolino> GN é da hora mesmo
<Tiago> Ihhh
<Tiago> Acho q n estou com sorte
<Tiago> Apareceu o logo do ubuntu fundo lilás
<Tiago> E aiatolá apareceu uma tela preta busybox v.1.20
<Tiago> Initramfs
<Tiago> E agora
<Tiago> Apareceu uma tela tipo DOS p digitar
<Tiago> Digito algo?
<tiagoscd> Tiago: hum, deve ter dado algo errado na hora de gerar o pen-drive bootável novamente
<tiagoscd> deixa eu pesquisar algum software aqui
<Tiago> Ok
<b4cKdOoR> Tiago, vc estar utilizando o yume
<Tiago> Isso
<tiagoscd> Tiago: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<tiagoscd> esse programa o pessoal da canonical recomenda
<b4cKdOoR> qual o tamanho do pendrive e da iso que vc utilizou..
<b4cKdOoR> se for dvd vc tem que usar pendrive grande..
<Tiago> Estou usando d 4gb e a imagem êh d 800mb
<Tiago> Um pouco mais d 700mb na verda
<Tiago> Vou tentar esse outr Wasem
<Tiago> Easy
<tiagoscd> Tiago: testa ele
<b4cKdOoR> Tiago, tenta criar de novo
<Tiago> Ok
<tiagoscd> deve funcionar, pois é o recomendado no site oficial
<tiagoscd> aqui está de onde tirei a recomendação: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<b4cKdOoR> Tiago, quando estar tudo ok aparece a tela do programa com opção dos OS que vc utilizou
<D4rKs> Alguem ae pode me ajudar?
<b4cKdOoR> Tiago, e se eu não tiver enganado vc tem que desativar no boot o sistema de seguraça que impedi de instalar outro sistema
<b4cKdOoR> o meu note e samsung e tive que ir no boot desativa..se não eu só conseguia instalar a porcaria do ruindows
<Tiago> Como se faz isso?
<corvolino> D4rKs, pergunte que se alguém souber vai responder.
<Tiago> Entro na bios e onde encontro
<Tiago> Êh um vaio
<Tiago> A bios dele tem poucas opções
<D4rKs> eu gostaria de instalar o ubuntu no meu note e baixei a iso do ubuntu e fui instalar mais na hora que reinicia o pc encontra um erro unable-to-find-a-medium-containing-a-live-file-system-error-when-installing alguem sabe qual o problema?
<Tiago> ta q nem eu
<corvolino> D4rKs, baixou em torrent ou http?
<D4rKs> torrent
<corvolino> está colocando a iso no pendrive como?
<D4rKs> estou fazendo direto emulando a iso
<tiagoscd> Tiago: depois avisa aí se deu certo o pen-drive bootável
<corvolino> coloque no pendrive e de o boot por ele.
<Tiago> Estou testando agora o easy
<Tiago> E mandei formatar em Fat32 pq estava em NTFS
<Tiago> Será q n era tb pq n estava em Fat32?
<tiagoscd> Tiago: bom, poderia ser também, depende do programa só suporta um sistema de arquivos
<corvolino> Tiago, ta em ambiente windows?
<Tiago> Isso
<corvolino> use o lili usb creator.
<tiagoscd> corvolino: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<corvolino> tiagoscd, ?
<tiagoscd> corvolino: recomendei a ele que usasse esse mesmo creator recomendado no site do ubuntu
<tiagoscd> só mandei o link pra conhecer o programa também :)
<Tiago> Com o easy e em fat 32 parece q vai
<corvolino> tiagoscd, o lili é bem tranquilão também e conheço esse programa :)
<tiagoscd> corvolino: entendi :)
<tiagoscd> Tiago: beleza
<Tiago> Entrou p selecionar o idioma obrigado!
<Tiago> Ih
<Tiago> Mais problema rsrs n aparece partição
<tiagoscd> Tiago: isso geralmente resolve no setup
<tiagoscd> você pode colocar no modo legacy o hard disk
<Tiago> Setup da bios?
<tiagoscd> Tiago: isso, espero que seu laptop tenha a opção
<tiagoscd> geralmente tem alguma opção assim: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_qNFgsHp2dCk/S45hBDdM3iI/AAAAAAAAC2s/SyTW3ecOPcI/s1600/Aspire-4740G-BIOS-SATA-IDE-mode-large.jpg
<Tiago> N tem mta opção êh um sony vaio ultrabook
<corvolino> windows 8?
<Tiago> Isso
<Tiago> Windows 8
<Tiago> N tem essa opção
<corvolino> tu já pesquisou sobre?
<D4rKs> baixei a versão do ubuntu 32bit e tentei instalar ela começou a carregar mais logo depois deu o mesmo erro =/
<Tiago> E agora
<Tiago> Acheinq fosse ser fácil
<Tiago> Gente n aparece HD e nenhuma particao
<tiagoscd> Tiago: qual o modelo do seu sony?
<tiagoscd> e qual versão do ubuntu você baixou?
<Tiago> Sony STV1115 alguma coisa
<Tiago> Baixei a do dite 13.04
<Tiago> Site
<Tiago> Esse e o modelo SVT11115FBS
<tiagoscd> Tiago: estou pesquisando aqui
<corvolino> Tiago, é dual boot ou apenas ubuntu?
<tiagoscd> parece que nesse modelo o windows vem setado em uma partição Dynamic
<tiagoscd> precisaria mudar para Basic
<tiagoscd> aqui tem tutorial: http://www.nextofwindows.com/how-to-convert-a-dynamic-disk-storage-back-to-basic-without-losing-any-data-in-windows-7/
<tiagoscd> pra variar, culpa do windows travando quem quer usar linux
<tiagoscd> Tiago: você mora em qual cidade? depende de onde for podemos indicar alguém para lhe ajudar pessoalmente
<Tiago> Porto alegre
<tiagoscd> Tiago: o contato de duas pessoas que poderiam lhe ajudar: martavuelma@ubuntu.com e danniel@fedoraproject.org
<tiagoscd> qualquer coisa pode falar que o Tiago do Conselho que indicou
<Tiago> Obrigado
<tiagoscd> eles moram aí
<Tiago> Anotei e estarei Nivaldo um email
<tiagoscd> talvez possam combinar para te ajudar pessoalmente
<tiagoscd> outra possibilidade é participar do FISL
<Tiago> Mto agradecido pela juda agora vou dormir
<tiagoscd> estaremos marcando presença no evento pra ajudar as pessoas
<tiagoscd> beleza
<corvolino> Tiago, entre na bios, desative o secure boot e instale o ubuntu.
<corvolino> faça isso por favor.
<tiagoscd> corvolino: ele falou que a tela era roxa, possivelmente não está com secure boot ativo
<tiagoscd> quando é secure boot o live boota em uma tela totalmente preta
<tiagoscd> como se fosse o grub
<corvolino> tiagoscd, ele falou que o secure tá desativado?
<tiagoscd> corvolino: não, mas ele falou que a tela estava roxa
<corvolino> gostei de sua bola de cristal :D
<tiagoscd> corvolino: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tiagoscd> não é bola de cristal, é documentação :)
<Tiago> Boa noite pessoal
<corvolino> em TODOS o casos a tela é preta?
<tiagoscd> Tiago: boa noite
<corvolino> boa
<tiagoscd> Tiago
<tiagoscd> tem como digitar um comando só antes de sair?
<tiagoscd> na máquina que está rodando o ubuntu e não reconheceu o disco
<tiagoscd> corvolino: vamos pelo comando que aí dá pra matar a charada de certeza
<corvolino> tiagoscd, eu to por fora dessa uefi, não sei tantos detalhes e não toquei em máquina com isso ainda. haha
<tiagoscd> corvolino: no trabalho tenho um parque de 250 máquinas com uefi pra administrar, hehe
<tiagoscd> corvolino: eta negócio pra incomodar a vida de quem usa linux
<tiagoscd> dá maior trabalho
<D4rKs> muito foda esse erro do unable =/
<tiagoscd> D4rKs: qual o erro mesmo?
<corvolino> tiagoscd, tu tem depressão? jajaja
<tiagoscd> corvolino: tenho não :)
<D4rKs> Install Error Ubuntu 12.10: Unable To Find A Medium Containing A Live File System
<corvolino> 250 máquina é máquina hein
<corvolino> *s
<tiagoscd> você está instalando via CD ou pen-drive D4rKs ?
<tiagoscd> corvolino: é sim, hehe
<tiagoscd> mas é tranquilo, Linux não incomoda
<D4rKs> estava instalando emulando o cd
<tiagoscd> o problema é que são máquinas em dual-boot
<tiagoscd> D4rKs: você está rodando o CD dentro do Windows mesmo?
<D4rKs> sim
<D4rKs> ele começa abre o logo do ubuntu e começa a carregar
<D4rKs> ai da o erro
<tiagoscd> D4rKs: é que assim, dessa forma ele vai instalar o Ubuntu dentro do Windows
<tiagoscd> talvez seria mais interessante você reiniciar a máquina com o CD dentro
<D4rKs> ahh
<tiagoscd> aí ele vai carregar o Ubuntu direto pelo live-cd
<D4rKs> ok tiago
<tiagoscd> D4rKs: você tem espaço pro Ubuntu no HD já?
<D4rKs> amanha então vou testar pois estou cd no momento
<D4rKs> sim
<tiagoscd> ah beleza
<D4rKs> jah particionei
<tiagoscd> qualquer coisa só perguntar aí
<tiagoscd> :-)
<D4rKs> ok
<D4rKs> vlws
<tiagoscd> valeu
<Bolcont> Bom dia! Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Bolcont> Tentei acessar a internet ataravés do wireless do meu notebook e o mesmo não identificou. Eu utilizo o ubuntu 12.10.
<Bolcont> Digo: através
<Bolcont> Ninguém?
<Bolcont> Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<D4rKs> Galera se alguem poder me ajudar estou instalando o ubuntu mais na hora de escolher a partição nao esta aparecendo nenhuma alguem sabe o pq desse erro?
<Luis___> Ola, possuo um note HP G42, Ubuntu 13.04 instalado em uma hd Iomega externa 320Gigas, tudo perfeito até ligar o equipamento hoje cedo, Passa pelo boot e trava na tela de inicialização do Ubuntu, as bolinhas vermelhas piscam, e não sai disso. Poderiam me dar alguma dica?
<Tiago_> Olá, estou desde ontem tentando instalar o Ubuntu e não estou conseguindo, quando chega na tela para selecionar a partição simplesmente não aparece nda... meu HD n abarece
<Tiago_> eu tenho como sistema operacional o windows 8
<Tiago_> e queria formatar para instalar o Ubuntu
<Tiago_> A minha Bios n tem mts opções de configuração, na verdade nenhuma do HD, tenho um sony vaio ultrabook SVT11115FBS
<Tiago_> alguém poderia me ajudar
<Tiago_> instalei o programa  EASEUS
<Tiago_> mas mesmo assim n tem a opção de converter para basic disk
<Luis___> Ola Tiago_, voce esta conversando com mais alguem?
<Tiago_> não
<Luis___> acho que estamos só nós com os nossos problemas...rs, ou eu não sei usar isso tb...
<Tiago_> Ao instalar o windows 8 tb n apareceu o HD, mas isso pq o windows 8 n tem os drivers para HD da intel
<Luis___> BOM DIA A TODOS!!!
<Tiago_> sistema RAID
<Tiago_> sistema RAID Intel HD
<galvao_> bom dia,
<galvao_> estou tentando abrir o ubuntu tweak no meu 13.04 e esta dando a seguinte mensagem:
<galvao_> galvao@acer:~$ ubuntu-tweak compizconfig - Info: Backend     : gsettings compizconfig - Info: Integration : true compizconfig - Info: Profile     : unity Falha de segmentação (imagem do núcleo gravada) galvao@acer:~$
<hggdh> galvao_: de onde veio este ubuntu-tweak?
<galvao_> hggdh, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<hggdh> galvao_: qual a versão?
<galvao_> 0.8.5
<galvao_> instalei a 0.8.4 e deu a mesma coisa
<galvao_> hggdh, que quer dizer : "Info: Profile     : unity Falha de segmentação (imagem do núcleo gravada)"?
<hggdh> galvao_: aparte de ser uma tradução meio furada... o que posso dizer é que ou o tweak ou o unity (via ABI, provavelmente) tiveram um SIGSEGV
<hggdh> galvao_: não tenho a menor ideia do que significa "imagem do núcleo gravada". Soa como se um memorydump tenha sido gravado, mas não sei dizer com certeza
<hggdh> galvao_: a sugestão imediata é de abrir um bug em https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak
<galvao_> no skype aconteceu de nao abrir e dar essa mesagem. eu desistalei e apageui todas as pastas referentes ao skype e depois de instaldo novamente resolveu o problema. Ja com o ubuntu tweak nao deu certo
<galvao_> hggdh, no skype aconteceu de nao abrir e dar essa mesagem. eu desistalei e apageui todas as pastas referentes ao skype e depois de instaldo novamente resolveu o problema. Ja com o ubuntu tweak nao deu certo
<hggdh> galvao_: lembre-se que o ubuntu-tweak *não* é um pacote oficial do Ubuntu. Tiveste um SIGSEGV -- o autor tem que ser contactado
<galvao_> hddgh, vou reportar entao esse bug. obrigado pela atençaõ
<hggdh> dn
<Tiago_> Help me
<Tiago_> Olá, estou desde ontem tentando instalar o Ubuntu e não estou conseguindo, quando chega na tela para selecionar a partição simplesmente não aparece nda... meu HD n abarece [11:29] <Tiago_> eu tenho como sistema operacional o windows 8 [11:29] <Tiago_> e queria formatar para instalar o Ubuntu [11:30] <Tiago_> A minha Bios n tem mts opções de configuração, na verdade nenhuma do HD, tenho um sony vaio ultrabook SVT11115FBS [
<Tiago_> tenho o HD sistema RAD da intel
<Tiago_> :-(
<hggdh> Tiago_: Windows8 não usa mais BIOS, e sim UEFI
<Tiago_> e aí oq faço :-(
<Tiago_> para instalar o Ubuntu
<hggdh> Tiago_: eu sei que tem uns sites (em portugues) dizendo como, mas não consigo acha-los. Já tentaste google?
<Tiago_> sim
<Tiago_> google até agora
<Tiago_> desde ontem a noite
<hggdh> Tiago_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-uefi-supported-windows-8-system
<hggdh> (minhas pesquisas de google retornam ingles)
<Tiago_> acho q achei uma solução
<Tiago_> tenho como formatar
<Tiago_> formato para qual
<Tiago_> formato?
<Tiago_> ext2, 3... btrfs qual é a mais rápida p linux e mais indicada para o ubuntu
<Tiago_> Qual tipo eu formato a partição
<hggdh> Tiago_: se vais formatar, use ext4
<Tiago_> ok
<Tiago_> vamos ver agora se aparece
<Tiago_> a partição
<Tiago_> mesmo assim
<Tiago_> n apareceu a partição
<Tiago_> q estranho
<Tiago_> q estranho pq pelo Gparted aparece as partições
<Tiago_> e na hora d instalar n aparece
<hggdh> Tiago_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Tiago_> vou ler
<Tiago_> No gparted aparece p mim
<Tiago_> Recovery
<Tiago_> System Reserved ntfs e a outra q converti p ext4
<Tiago_> esse system reserved está como flags boot
<Tiago_> n tenho q transformar ele tb p ext4?
<hggdh> Tiago_: bem, como destruiste o Windows original, até poderias refazer tudo do zero. Mas, novamente, não uso Windows.
<mercfate> Boa tarde pessoal
<mercfate> instalei o ubuntu e liguei ele numa tv de 46 polegadas com o Nagios pra fazer monitoramento de links e serviços
<mercfate> existe alguma forma de ficar alternando entre as areas de trabalho automaticamente?
<mercfate> tipo a cada 3 segundos ele trocar de desktop
<mercfate> ?
<mercfate> ja garimpei o google mas n consegui nada
<Gvr> tava olhando no google também
<Gvr> nunca ouvir falar disso
<mercfate> po
<mercfate> ta dificil resolver isso hehe
<mercfate> ou por linha de comando tb já me serviria
<mercfate> pq aih eu faço no crontab ele executar a cada tantos segundos
<Tiago_> Pessoal sou mto teimoso estou aqui eu de volta
<Tiago_> estou tentando instalar o Ubuntu e n está dando de jeito nenhum
<Tiago_> na hora de instalar n aparece nda
<Tiago_> do HD
<Tiago_> nenhum partição aparece
<Tiago_> se eu entrar com o live
<Tiago_> simuland
<Tiago_> e acessar o Gparted aparecem as partições
<Tiago_> oq q eu faço??
<Tiago_> tentei excluir tds as partições
<Tiago_> e criar duas novas
<Tiago_> com extenção ext4
<Tiago_> e n dá n aparece!
<Tiago_> :-(
<Tiago_> alguém me ajuda
<KurtKraut> Tiago_, mostre fotos do seu particionamento atual. Isso ajudará o pessoal aqui a entender melhor sua situação.
<Tiago_> ok
<Tiago_> como fço p colocar foto aqui?
<SuBmUnDo> Tiago_: usa  o pastebin ou imageshack
<hggdh> pastebin | Tiago_
<hggdh> !pastebin | Tiago_
<ubotu-br`> Tiago_: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<Tiago_> ok
<Tiago_> pessoal
<Tiago_> está instalando!!!
<Tiago_> Só vamos ver se vai dar boot com o ubuntu
<Tiago_> formatei em ext2
<Tiago_> acho ex2
<Tiago_> e antes estava colocando formato da unidade ext4
<Tiago_> agora a minha dúvida
<Tiago_> fica mto mais lento o ext2 em comparação do 4?
<Tiago_> agora qdo ligo entra o ubuntu no entanto
<Tiago_> aparece uma tecla
<Tiago_> da intel
<Tiago_> o configurar o HD
<Tiago_> p resetar
<Peste_Bubonica> Tiago_, cara, ext2
<Peste_Bubonica> isso é coisa do satanás
<Peste_Bubonica> nao tem journal. 3 resets e seu fs ja era
<Peste_Bubonica> bota um ext4 aí e relaxa
<[OS]Cazazo> estou tendo esse erro... W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ precise-getdeb/apps i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.getdeb.net_ubuntu_dists_precise-getdeb_apps_binary-i386_Packages) W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<[OS]Cazazo> o que eu faço/
<[OS]Cazazo> ?
<D4rKs> Alguem poderia me ajudar estou instalando o ubuntu mais na hora de escolher as partições nao aparece nenhuma
<Danniel-Lara> [OS]Cazazo:   sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.getdeb.net_ubuntu_dists_precise-getdeb_apps_binary-i386_Packages
<[OS]Cazazo> Já tentei sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<[OS]Cazazo> Danniel-Lara: ok
<[OS]Cazazo> Danniel-Lara: mesmo erro
<[OS]Cazazo> depois de fazer update
<[OS]Cazazo> sudo apt-get update
<Danniel-Lara> entra no sourcs.list e comenta a linha  http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ precise-getdeb/apps
<D4rKs> alguem sabe como resolver esse problema de nao aparecer as partições do disco na instalação do ubuntu?
<[OS]Cazazo> o problema é eu já entrei e não tem essa linha lá
<[OS]Cazazo> onde mais poderia estar???
<Peste_Bubonica> [OS]Cazazo, grep "http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ precise-getdeb/apps" /etc/sources.list | wc -l
<Peste_Bubonica> [OS]Cazazo, cola o resultado ae pra nóis
<[OS]Cazazo> 0
<Peste_Bubonica> sorry: /etc/apt/sources.list
<[OS]Cazazo> não entendi...
<Peste_Bubonica> tinha te passado o path errado do arquivo
<[OS]Cazazo> ah ok...
<Peste_Bubonica> mas enfim, acho q vc corrigiu de qualquer forma
<Peste_Bubonica> estranho, se nao esta duplicado na lista, vc ja rodou o apt-get update como foi sugerido pelo apt?
<[OS]Cazazo> ainda 0
<[OS]Cazazo> já sim
<[OS]Cazazo> continua o mesmo erro
<[OS]Cazazo> acabei de fazer o update de novo... a mensagem de erro continua
<Peste_Bubonica> [OS]Cazazo, tem outros arquivos neste diretório: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<[OS]Cazazo> dir etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<[OS]Cazazo> dir: cannot access etc/apt/sources.list.d/: No such file or directory
<[OS]Cazazo> que doidera
<hggdh> [OS]Cazazo: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d  <- esqueceste o "/" inicial?
<[OS]Cazazo> alexmurray-indicator-sensors-quantal.list alexmurray-indicator-sensors-quantal.list.save eugenesan-java-precise.list eugenesan-java-precise.list.distUpgrade eugenesan-java-precise.list.save getdeb.list getdeb.list.distUpgrade getdeb.list.save google-chrome.list google-chrome.list.distUpgrade google-chrome.list.save google-earth.list google-earth.list.distUpgrade google-earth.list.save google-talkp
<hggdh> !pastebin | [OS]Cazazo
<ubotu-br`> [OS]Cazazo: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<[OS]Cazazo> precise-partner.list precise-partner.list.distUpgrade precise-partner.list.save private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_xnconvert_ubuntu.list private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_xnconvert_ubuntu.list.save
<hggdh> [OS]Cazazo: use pastebin. Não vou perder tempo tentando ler isto
<[OS]Cazazo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5739874/
<hggdh> jeez
<[OS]Cazazo> wuh?
<hggdh> [OS]Cazazo: está chegando a hora de limpar esta balburdia...
<[OS]Cazazo> hehehe
<hggdh> [OS]Cazazo: tente "grep http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ precise-getdeb/apps /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<hggdh> [OS]Cazazo: e pastebin o resultado :-)
<[OS]Cazazo> grep: precise-getdeb/apps: No such file or directory
<[OS]Cazazo> damn thing
<hggdh> [OS]Cazazo: ah, desculpe-me, não notei que tinha um espaço na string
<[OS]Cazazo> oh ok... nem eu...
<hggdh> [OS]Cazazo: grep precise/getdeb/apps /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<[OS]Cazazo> nada
<hggdh> [OS]Cazazo: grep -R precise-getdeb/apps /etc/apt/*
<hggdh> (e o grep anterior tinha um typo
<[OS]Cazazo> grep: /etc/apt/auth.conf: Permission denied grep: /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg: Permission denied
<hggdh> [OS]Cazazo: sem problemas para estes dois. O que mais?
<[OS]Cazazo> só isso que apareceu
<[OS]Cazazo> nada mais
<[OS]Cazazo> heheeh depois de um update... o erro continua
<[OS]Cazazo> deixa isso pra lá...
<[OS]Cazazo> valeu pela ajuda!!!
<converge> alguem aqui usa locaweb ?
<Cazazo> ok problem solved...
<Cazazo> oh... quer dizer.. problema resolvido...
<b4cKdOoR> alguém pode me indicar um editor pdf
<KurtKraut> converge, As perguntas do tipo "Alguém" aqui não costumam ser respondidas. Sugiro tentar outra abordagem já deixando claro o que você quer.
<KurtKraut> converge, da forma ampla como você perguntou realmente fica difícil ajudar. Quer ver? Eu uso Locaweb. E então, o que queres?
<converge> KurtKraut: quero saber se tem mais gente com problema de lentidão
<KurtKraut> converge, não tenho como te responder pelo seguinte: uso apenas os serviços de VoIP deles. Se você tivesse dito desde o início que queria saber se alguém estava enfrentando lentidão, pessoas que não são assinantes da Locaweb mas acessam sites que sabem que ficam na Locaweb poderiam te responder. Seria uma forma melhor de perguntar, saca/
<KurtKraut> ?
<legilson> o bom é que ninguem fala aqui
<dberg^2> converge: melhor voce procurar alguma estrategia pra monitorar o quer que seja que voce esta' hospedando no locaweb.
<converge> dberg^2: pois é, eu já nem to mais pensando em como resolver, to analisando mover as aplicações p/ um cloud computing ou criar um data center dentro da empresa e hospeda esses sistemas aqui dentro
<converge> locaweb é mt dor de cabeça e eu não conheço nenhum outro serviço de hospedagem no brasil bom e barato como eles
<converge> *como eles "foram"
<KurtKraut> converge, e por que tem que ser hospedado no Brasil?
<Danniel-Lara> converge:  ja conhece ?   http://statusblog.locaweb.com.br
<converge> KurtKraut: a gente faz um trabalho de SEO, a localização do servidor influencia
<KurtKraut> converge, é para isso que servem as CDNs. Hospede o site no exterior, use a CDN para acelerar no mundo todo.
<KurtKraut> converge, sabe o que é CDN?
<dberg^2> E' uma boa. Self-hosting ou servicos como AWS tem seus pros e cons.
<converge> fiz um video semana passada qnd tava com problema na locaweb http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78F-H8OPlGg
<converge> abri um chamado, pediram desculpas e blablabla e hoje voltou a dar problema
<converge> Danniel-Lara: conheço
<converge> KurtKraut: não conheço, vou dar uma olhada
<KurtKraut> converge, CDN é uma content delivery network. São servidores proxy espalhados pelo mundo. Quando o visitante (ou o Google bot) abre www.seusite.com.br, o proxy mais próximo irá servir o conteúdo.
<KurtKraut> converge, Se for um usuário brasileiro, será entregue de servidores do Brasil. Se for um Google Bot ou um americano, será entregue de um servidor dos EUA.
<KurtKraut> converge, outro efeito colateral é que a carga sobre seu servidor reduz. Porque como esse proxy reverso faz cache, se ele pede uma URL para seu servidor de origem, seu PHP, seu MySQL vão trabalhar uma vez e criar a página
<KurtKraut> converge, da segunda requisição em diante, pelo tempo que você determinar, a CDN vai entregar o conteúdo que ela armazenou em cache, sem consultar seu servidor de origem.
<KurtKraut> Nesse sentido, dá até para hospedar um grande site num ADSL em casa.
<converge> KurtKraut: esquema, vou dar uma olhada nisso
<converge> a melhor opção p/ mim seria um cloud dimensionado com um custo legal, assim só me preocupo em deixar tudo redondo e manter atualizações, manter servidor web interno é dor de cabeça, tem q ta sempre alerta caso caia conexão e manter firewall, etc
<converge> alguem recomenda um cloud computing no brasil ?
<converge> dei uma olhada na alog parece excelente, mas muito caro, na TPA o preço é melhor mas a config mínima ta super dimensionada p/ o q preciso
<rafcker> ALGUEM SABE COMO FAÇO PRA INSTALAR O LINUX PELO PEN DRIVE JUNTO COM WINDOWS 7 ?
<hionic> alguem sabe me dizer quando estou instalando o ubuntu 64 no meu pc antes de abrir a tela de instalacao ta dando um erro
<chouga> boa-noite a todos!
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<gomex> chouga: eu
<gomex> chouga: preciso entregar um relatório ainda hoje, e estou com muito sono :)
<chouga> Seu humor é admirável, acredito que deva investir nisso, tente um teste pro Zorra Total, eles estão precisando de bons comediantes como você.
<paladinn> eu curti
<andre> gostaria de saber como montar um sevidor para acessar maquinas sem hds
<Known_problems> conhece algum utilitario que teste a trilha de CD/DVD?
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-07
<omelete> Known_problems,  cd q foi gravado?
<Known_problems> omelete, isso
<omelete> pelo terminal tem o readcd
<Known_problems> omelete, ele testa trilha a trilha?
<andre> gostaria de saber Como Montar hum sevidor.  Acessar maquinas SEM hds
<omelete> Known_problems,  ai eu ñ sei, tem q ver o manual dele
<Known_problems> andre, pergunta muito aberta.... seja mais especifico
<andre> tenho dez maquinas sem hd, e tenho uma com hd, gostaria de saber como montar uma rede para poder acessar o servidor atraves de maquinas sem hds
<andre> chamada de rede com maquinas burras
<Known_problems> andre, LTSP
<andre> tenho dez maquinas SEM hd, e tenho UMA com hd, gostaria de saber Como Montar UMA Rede. Poder Acessar o Servidor atraves de maquinas SEM hds esse tipo de procedimento é Chamada de Rede com maquinas burras
<Known_problems> ex: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalacao-e-configuracao-do-LTSP-5-no-Ubuntu-11.04
<andre> ???????
<rcbdesigner> paladinn:  ta ai?
<rcbdesigner> alguém indica um programa para trabalhar com códigos no ubuntu tipo o notepad++ ?
<rcbdesigner> um que já reconheça html5
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, cara, isso é bem dificil de dar um sugestão, na faculdade estamos usando gedit para aprender C!
<rcbdesigner> hm.. vi no youtube o "sublime text 2"
<chouga> rcbdesigner, use o bluefish.
<rcbdesigner> mas parece que é pago.. e tal...
<rcbdesigner> hum vou pesquisar chouga
<rcbdesigner> depois vou perguntar pro vitorlobo se ele não desenvolveu um rsrs
<chouga> Pode confiar, ele é muito bom.
<andretyn> mas tem o rcbdesigner , gwrite - simple GTK+ HTML5 rich text editor
<chouga> Quando estava aprendendo HTML, usava muito ele.
<rcbdesigner> sou designer grafico.. mas agora a renca só quer html e css... povo nem sabe o que é mas já coloca como pré-requisito
<chouga> entendo... recomendo também o bluegriffon
<rcbdesigner> vou entrar num curso para aprofundar em html5 e css3 assim como as versões anteriores...
<rcbdesigner> tb para pegar uns freelas mais fáceis
<rcbdesigner> vou dar um saque
<chouga> ...?
<chouga> O que são "freelas"?
<andretyn> rcbdesigner, tem o codeblocks
<rcbdesigner> freelancer
<rcbdesigner> freelas são trabalhos independentes
<chouga> entendo...
<rcbdesigner> como autônomo... nem precisa estar registrado como autônomo até
<rcbdesigner> =)
<rcbdesigner> mas dos 3 vcs acham mais fácil qual?
<rcbdesigner> talvez o máximo que vá mexer é em php
<chouga> Depende do seu nível de conhecimento.
<chouga> Já sabe ou esta aprendendo?
<chouga> *está
<rcbdesigner> eu já cheguei a estudar
<rcbdesigner> de forma independente
<chouga> ta brincando né?
<chouga> Você quer um editor antes de saber programar?
<rcbdesigner> sei olhar no chrome a parte de inspecionar elemento... assim como códigos dp css
<rcbdesigner> do*
<rcbdesigner> man... eu sabia até bem Action Script 3 do flash
<rcbdesigner> entender condicional e essas coisa não é problema.. tudo é prática
<chouga> rcbdesigner, eu aprendi a programar sozinho...
<rcbdesigner> eu estava tomando um curso.. só que os caras me colocaram numa turma que já tinha passado por html..php e css
<rcbdesigner> eu acredito
<chouga> Mas é aquilo, fui aprendendo uma coisa de cada vez...
<rcbdesigner> to ligado
<chouga> Comece com HTML com um editor simples, como o gedit.
<chouga> Quando estiver mais acostumado, use editores mais "completos" como o Bluefish.
<rcbdesigner> a maior dificuldade para um iniciante.. pelo menos para mim que foquei muito na parte de programação... é como achar um lugar para hospedar... como hospedar.. etc kkkkk
<chouga> Mas, aprenda isso, programação é PRÁTICA.
<rcbdesigner> eu morro de vontade de fazer uma página mais para testes
<chouga> Quer uma dica?
<rcbdesigner> Tudo é prática.. e vc tm que ter a mentalidade que vc gosta daquilo e não ficar falando.. isso é difícil
<rcbdesigner> digae
<chouga> Na verdade, nada é difícil...
<rcbdesigner> poise
<chouga> Nenhum livro é chato, existem leitores desinteressados.
<rcbdesigner> Viva o povo brasileiro é chato pra caralho rsrs
<chouga> Mas, com certeza, o que você não gosta, outro ama.
<rcbdesigner> e Arte e Percepção Visual demorei um ano pra terminar de ler =P
<chouga> Dê uma olhada neste curso: http://www.guanabara.info/tag/curso-html/
<omelete> tem livro q tem didatica ruim
<chouga> Ou um leitor que tem um interesse menor que a didática do autor.
<rcbdesigner> oxi.. começa na aula 6?
<andretyn> Tem professor q é ruiiiimmmmm, tenho um aqui na facu q deixa prá la:))
<chouga> Nunca viu aquele professor que muita gente critica mas um aluno ama?
<chouga> Depende apenas de nós.
<rcbdesigner> poise
<rcbdesigner> man.. vou adiantar uma apresentação aqui... apanhei mto do Impress hj
<rcbdesigner> mas aprendi mto tb =)
<chouga> É aquilo, um copo com água pela metade, ele está meio cheio ou meio vazio?
<chouga> Tudo depende de como vemos a realidade a nossa volta.
<chouga> Enfim... faça este curso rcbdesigner, ele é muito bom
<chouga> Me ensinou bastante e, o melhor, gratuito.
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<rcbdesigner> favoritado aqui
<rcbdesigner> não.. já me deram boas indicações
<rcbdesigner> Uma boa noite para vcs e que não deixem esse canal morrer rs
<fernando_> alguem online?
<fernando_> gostaria de saber como faço para alterar a senha padrão do usuario convidado e do root do ubuntu
<fernando_> Fisico: chronos
<fernando_> alguem?
<RodrigO23> iai pessoal
<aprigio> eaeee
<hggdh> aprigio: olá :-)
<aprigio> hggdh, eae
<aprigio> hggdh, ontem no papo, foi um sucesso o software cu
<aprigio> rsrs
<hggdh> aprigio: call unix?
<hggdh> pensava que isto nem mais existisse...
<aprigio> antigo pra conectar em sistemas unix antigos por cua, terminais tty, uucp
<aprigio> ehhe
<aprigio> pessoal achou engracado
<aprigio> auhuhaa
<hggdh> heh. Usávamos muito, única maneira de abrir uma conexão
<aprigio> uhuhauhaa
<aprigio> é pq soou estraho o nome cu
<aprigio> uhauhauha
<hggdh> heh
<aprigio> cara vou comer
<aprigio> ja volto ae
<aprigio> fuuuii
<renato-ubuntu> salve! galera
<xGrind> salve
<rangel> Ola
<rangel> Gostaria de saber porque meu ubuntu 10.10 não atualiza para a versão 11.04 ?
<AldoRaine> $ sudo do-release-upgrade
<rangel> ok !
<alex____> oi
<alex____> Quais requisitos minimos para instalar ubuntu 13.04
<raclinux> boa noite pessoal
<dberg^2> howdy
<raclinux> alguem na sala que possa me ajudar com temas para ubuntu?
<raclinux> estou com problemas com tema que nao trocou os icones da arvore que mostra as pastas padrão do buntu
<dberg^2> nunca olhei como os temas funcionam. gnome 3?
<raclinux> sim gnome 3
<raclinux> instalei o tema azenis icons blue
<raclinux> ele fez tudo correto mas os icones da arvore de pastas nao foram todos mudados e nao encontrei nenhuma maneira de muda-los individualmente
<dberg^2> se o tema nao tiver todas as imagens eu imagino que exista um fallback/default para as imagens.
<raclinux> me desculpe a ignorancia mas esse default é voltar ao tema padrão?
<dberg^2> de novo, eu nao sei como funcionam os temas, mas eu imagino que quando voce cria um tema voce adiciona so' as partes que voce deseja mudar. Se algo nao existir no tema o gnome usa o que e' o default.
<dberg^2> voce pode abrir o tema e ver o que existe la'. as vezes as imagens nao existem no tema.
<raclinux> ok dberg
<raclinux> valeu
<dberg^2> esse http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis+Icons?content=107544
<dberg^2> ultimo update 2010
<dberg^2> provavelmente o tema nao acompanhou todas as mudancas no gnome 3
<dberg^2> imagino eu
<raclinux> muito obrigado
<raclinux> vou averiguar isto
<raclinux> personalizei todo meu ubuntu em cima desse tema
<dberg^2> eu mantenho o que vem instalado entao nao sei sobre temas mais atualizados
<raclinux> eu tbm costumava manter. quis estudar e entender melhor sobre personalizações
<raclinux> boa noite a todos
<Marcos> Olá
<Marcos> Estou com dificuldades na instalação do Ubuntu 13.04 Desktop
<AldoRaine> Marcos, em qual o momento se encontra a dificuldade ?
<Marcos> Cheguei a instalá-lo pelo Wubi.exe através do Windows XP
<Marcos> No boot
<Marcos> Comprei um pen drive de 8GB gravei com o Yumi, e mesmo setando corretamente na Bios não funcionou
<Marcos> Comprei após um drive de DVD externo, gravei o DVD com a mesma versão do Ubuntu 13.04 Desktop 32-bits e também não deu certo
<Marcos> Estou usando um computador placa PHITRONICS com 1GB RAM
<AldoRaine> traduza esse "não deu certo"
<AldoRaine> onde exatamente não dá certo?
<Marcos> Não executa o boot
<Marcos> nem com pendrive, nem com dvd
<AldoRaine> se vc tá usando drive externo e pendrive
<AldoRaine> então pode ser alguma configuração usb que ficou faltando
<Marcos> sim
<Marcos> meu drive óptico queimou, minha primeira opção e de mais baixo custo foi o pendrive
<AldoRaine> ou... pode ser que o boot priority não esteja apontando pro dispositivo que vc quer dar o boot
<Marcos> como não deu certo comprei um drive de dvd externo da samsung
<Marcos> drive dvd usb
<Marcos> Na minha Bios possui USB CDROM, USB RMD-FDD, USB RM-HDD, USB FDD, USB HDD entre outras
<Marcos> Tenho 03 opções de escalonamento na prioridade de boot na Bios, setei corretamente
<Marcos> Além disto, ao teclar F8 durante o boot a minha Bios disponibiliza um menu para que Eu escolha qual dispositivo será inicializado, se o CDROM, HD, PENDRIVE...
<Marcos> Gostaria de saber se existe alguma incompatibilidade do Ubuntu com meu Hardware, ou se isto não ocorre.
<AldoRaine> como foi feita a gravação dessa imagem ?
<Marcos> Via Nero no Windows, gravei um DVD a partir do download feito na página principal do Ubuntu-br.org
<Marcos> Li no Fórum algo sobre versão Alternate
<AldoRaine> esse nome Nero é tipo o camarada dizer que toma cerveja crystal ao invés de itaipava kkkk
<AldoRaine> mas enfim
<AldoRaine> seguinte
<AldoRaine> usa outro programa
<AldoRaine> já que vc tá usando win usa o CDBurnerXP
<AldoRaine> e grava em baixa velocidade
<Marcos> Este download da página principal realiza o boot, ou tem apenas instalador Wubi.exe para o Windows?
<AldoRaine> faz boot sim
<Marcos> Pode ser, vou tentar, mais estou um pouco incrédulo quanto ao resultado, tenho apenas mais uma mídia DVD para hoje.
<Marcos> não visualizo no DVD arquivos comuns nos DVD linux em geral, ele é diferente.
<AldoRaine> eu fico incrédulo é vc dizer que setou tudo certo no setup mas gravou CD/DVD usando Nero, eita software sem credibilidade é esse
<Marcos> Entendo
<AldoRaine> se no boot tá tudo certo podem ser duas coisas
<Marcos> Vou seguir sua opnião e torcer para dar certo
<AldoRaine> o programa de gravação ou a imagem corrompida
<Marcos> O que acha?
<Marcos> Usei esta mesma imagem e instalei pelo Windows, mais ficou muito lento, por isso acredito que a imagem está perfeita.
<AldoRaine> fica lento pq roda dentro de um sistema de arquivos NTFS
<AldoRaine> argh
<Marcos> Então, usei-o para realizar esta instalação, e funcionou, mais quero uma instalação direta pelo cd, sem o Windows
<Marcos> No DVD aparece as pastas
<Marcos> .disk
<Marcos> boot
<Marcos> casper
<Marcos> dists
<Marcos> install
<Marcos> isolinux
<Marcos> pics
<Marcos> pool
<Marcos> preseed
<Marcos> os arquivos
<Marcos> autorun
<Marcos> md5sum
<Marcos> README.diskefines
<AldoRaine> cuidado com o flood
<Marcos> e o programa wubi.exe
<Marcos> è isto mesmo?
<Marcos> Não existe a imagem de boot do linuz vmlinuz entre outros arquivos que estou acostumado nos cds de boot
<Marcos> Pensei em baixar outra versão, alternate...
<Marcos> Pelo Windows este DVD instala norm,al
<AldoRaine> entendi
<AldoRaine> faz o teste
<Marcos> Só me responde uma coisa, o DVD com os arquivos que citei estão corretos?
<Marcos> Como ocorre o boot de um DVD de instalação Linux?
<Marcos> Quais arquivos são chamados no boot? Posso chamar o arquivo através do prompt de comando?
<ubuntero> Marcos, como você gravou este DVD?
<Marcos> Baixe no site www.ubuntu-br.org clicando logo na página inicial, escolhi a versão 32-bits Ubuntu 13-04 e baixei via HTTP
<Marcos> Meu HD está particionado em duas partições, onde Windows está na primeira C:\, e uso a segunda para armazenamento de arquivos D:\
<Marcos> O instalado do Linux está no Drive D:\Ubuntu_13-04
<Marcos> Executei o wubi, e instalei no Drive C:\ ocupando 16GB na instalação
<Marcos> Fiquei com dual-boot, Windows e Ubuntu. Ao logar pelo Ubuntu, chego a área de trabalho com a United, mais ficou muitíssimo lento, sem a possibilidade de uso
<AldoRaine> sim
<Marcos> Desde então estou buscando uma alternativa para instalá-lo diretamente via boot, algo que sempre foi muito fácil de se fazer
<ubuntero> Marcos, o wubi não é a melhor maneira de se ter o ubuntu para realmente usar, é apenas para quem quer conhecer o sistema sem arriscar
<ubuntero> Marcos, ele é lento mesmo devido as características da instalação
<Marcos> Tive alguns obstáculos inicialmente como a falta do drive de DVD, já que a imagem do CD ultrapassa os 700MB. Tentei primeiro o pendrive, com o Unebootin, depois com Yumi, sem seucesso.
<Marcos> Sim, li bastante a respeito.
<Marcos> O fato é que este computador parece não querer executar o boot em hipótese alguma... Minhas opções se esgotaram
<Marcos> Você saberia como se faz um boot pela Network, pode ser uma opção.
<ubuntero> Marcos, na sua bios, você especificou como para dar o boot pelo pendrive?
<Marcos> sim
<ubuntero> Marcos, para fazer esse tipo de boot pela rede no windows você vai ter que desembolsar um belo valor, mas dá para fazer por outro linux, mas vai dar bastante trabalho
<Marcos> Estou disposto a tentar
<friday_> alguém sabe de um bom dicionário espanhol-espanhol para colocar no goldendict?
<paladinn> google translate
<natanaelbs> opa
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-08
<Guest85993> Ei
<Guest85993> Alguem?
<paladinn> kd o chouga pra ajudar
<AkiranTn> alguém pode me ajudar ?
<AkiranTn> to tendo problema com meu ubuntu
<AkiranTn> não ta encontrando o wubildr.mbr
<bacustodio> alguem pode me informar como faço para instalar o ubunto no meu notebook. ele vem no formato iso.
<AkiranTn> salva no cd amigo
<bacustodio> existe algum programa para isso que seja livre
<ubuntero> bacustodio, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGemWdSuYGo
<bacustodio> posso salvar no pen drive
<AkiranTn> fazendo o boot por ele
<bacustodio> alguém sabe me informar se o ubuntu tem algum conflito com o ultrabook da sansung
<ubuntero> bacustodio, vi gente usando ele no flisol e estava de boa
<bacustodio> obrigado
<b4cKdOoR> boa noite pessoal...podem me dizer se o emerald fuciona no unity
<b4cKdOoR> boa noite pessoal...podem me dizer se o emerald fuciona no unity
<Marcus_> Boa noite, não consigo colocar o audio para funcionar no meu ubuntu 13.04
<Marcus_> root@Ubuntu-Marcus:~# uname -a Linux Ubuntu-Marcus 3.8.0-23-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 29 20:22:58 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Marcus_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<Marcus_> alguem por favor ?
<Celso> irc.server.freenode.autojoin "#ubuntu-br,#software-livre""
<Governador> alguem on?
<jaypur> algm ai ainda?
<renato__> quit
<everson> oi bom dia
<everson> povo
<everson> alguem pode me ajudar meu audio no hdmi nao trasmite pra tela da tv me ajudem  tentei algumas coisas e nada a versao 13.04 minha placa ati mobily radeon 4250
<everson> ola
<israel> oi
<israel> Porque o ubunto não tem suporte para adobe
<israel> são programas de suma importancia
<hggdh> por que a Addobe não se interessa. O problema não é Ubuntu, ou Linux, é Adobe.
<marcelomauro> bom dia
<Celsinho> boom diiaa !
<marcelomauro> eu gostaria de instalar meu sistema em um hd externo, rodando a partir do meu desktop. Porém não quero instalar o grub no mbr do disco principal. Tem como fazer isso?
<marcelomauro> leia-se laptop em vez de desktop
<Guest95386> marcelomauro: disco principal == disco interno?
<marcelomauro> Eu consegui fazer isso uma vez quando desliguei todos os discos do meu computador de mesa e instalei no hd externo como unico disco disponível, mas estou sem minha máquina de mesa agora
<marcelomauro> sim, disco interno
<Guest95386> marcelomauro: se o seu computador der boot pelo usb, sem problemas
<marcelomauro> ele dá boot pelo usb, porém já tenho um sistema instalado no disco interno. Experimentei fazer isso uma vez e o grub foi instalado no disco interno e não no externo. Resultado: quando não estou com o hd externo plugado o grub ainda aparece na inicialização
<marcelomauro> Dá forma como fiz antes o grub só aparece quando o hd externo está plugado
<marcelomauro> talvez tenha algum detalhe para fazer isso direto do lapto que eu ainda não sei fazer
<Guest95386> marcelomauro: que tal desabilitar o disco interno no laptop? entretanto o grub só se instala no disco que vc selecionar
<marcelomauro> como desabilita esse disco sem ter que abrir o laptop?
<Guest95386> marcelomauro: no bios
<marcelomauro> hummm, nunca experimentei isso... vou verificar aqui. Valeu cara
 * dberg^2 
<dberg^2> Hmmm, algum programa/solucao para baixar/tocar minhas musicas do itunes?
<Cazazo> heyas
<dberg^2> hmmm, itunes usando wine. nao e' ideal, mas fazer o que.
 * dberg^2 
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<dberg> Bom dia.
<dberg> Hmmm, PlayOnLinux. Interessante, vamos ver se o itunes funciona.
<Cleyson> Ola
<Cleyson> Como faco para colocar meu ubuntu em portugues ?
<dberg> E', nao funcionou. iTunes crashed.
<dberg> Ok, bug reported. Quem sabe um dia eu consigo importar minhas musicas do itunes.
<juniorxap> Boa tarde galera?!
<juniorxap> Acabou de acontecer um erro sinistro no meu ubuntu 13.04
<juniorxap> esta numa pasta de músicas, e criei uma nova pasta pra organizar uns arquivos, dai quando comecei a renomear a pasta o nautilus fechou abruptamente, dai fui lá na pasta de novo e os arquivos sumiram... e de forma muito digamos engraçada quando clico com o botão direito do mouse dentro da pasta me dá a opção "Recuperar arquivos perdidos" através do ubuntu one... só que não uso o ubuntu one.
<juniorxap> acho que vou voltar para o 12.04... kkk tá muito sinistro isso.
<dberg> Hmmm, minha experiencia tem sido positiva ate' agora.
<VovoGaroto> Alguem sabe pq na hora que vo instala o ubuntu ele nao reconhece nenhuma partição e nada do meu hd?
<cuki> se ele estiver acordando de algum coma, talvez, seja amnesia temporaria
<cuki> he he he
<VovoGaroto> Alguem sabe pq na hora que vo instala o ubuntu ele nao reconhece nenhuma partição e nada do meu hd?
<cuki> VovoGaroto, df -h ?
<kassio> oi alguem?
<marcelomauro> Pessoal, boa noite... instalei um debian em um hd externo e o grub neste hd. Depois instalei um Lubuntu noutra partição mas este não conseguiu instalar/atualizar o grub ficando o sistema sem ser reconhecido. Tem como eu solucionar este problema?
<sistematico> marcelomauro, Tenta o pacote os-prober, ou edita o grub.
<sistematico> marcelomauro, Na Wiki do Ubuntu eu acho que fala sobre isso.
<RodrigO23> iai pessoal
<RodrigO23> como vao
<marcelomauro> pensei em editar o grub... mas não tenho experiência ainda
<cuki> e ae sistematico
<sistematico> marcelomauro, Qual partição que está o outro sistema?
<sistematico> cuki, Olá.
<sistematico> Espere um segundo, vou reiniciar.
<cuki> vai la
<marcelomauro> sistematico, tenho o debian em /dev/sdb1 e o lubuntu em /dev/sdb2
<coxa> alguem pode me dizer como faço para instalar a ultima versão do unity??? eu uso o ubuntu 12.04lts
<dberg> hmmm, voce tentou esse ppa https://launchpad.net/~benkai/+archive/precise-unity-backport
<coxa> dberg, vou ver cara
<dberg> ok, itunes via wine e' uma pessima idea.
<paladinn> rs
<paladinn> dberg, funciona ?
<dberg> claro que nao lol
<dberg> preciso de uma outra alternativa pra musica
<paladinn> virtual machine
<dberg> afff, virtual machine so' pra tocar musica
<paladinn> é o que tem pra janta filho
<paladinn> pra tocar
<dberg> eu preciso da maquina inteira para o quer que seja
<paladinn> o rythmbox tem plugin que le as musicas de iphone/ipod
<paladinn> mas pra trocar musica e abrir itunes é virtual machine mesmo
<dberg> hmmm, e' uma
<dberg> eu compro um ipod pra synchronizar musica
<dberg> rythimbox consegue sincronizar com um ipod?
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> ipod/iphone
<paladinn> ele le as musicas do dispositivo
<paladinn> para trocar música, é dificil e complicado, não recomendo
<dberg> s/rythimbox/rhythmbox
<paladinn> isso
<dberg> e', uma boa, isso resolve
<paladinn> sim
<dberg> ipad?
<dberg> ipod nano, $149.00
<dberg> pensando bem, se o rhythmbox consegue sincronizar com um ipod eu posso fazer isso com um macbook.
<dberg> hah, funcionou
<dberg> banshee, importou todas as musicas
<dberg> nao da' pra comprar musica por aqui, mas pelo menos e' facil sincronizar
<paladinn> sim, ele toca as musicas, apenas isso
<paladinn> fez o teste se tocou ?
<dberg> ops, nao, deixa eu testar
<dberg> aff, nao
<dberg> bem, eu consigo ver que toda metadata foi copiada
<dberg> onde o banshee coloca os logs?
<dberg> ok... [Error 16:28:27.332] GStreamer resource error: NotFound
<dberg>  
<dberg> progresso
<paladinn> usa o rhythombox
<paladinn> ve os plugin
<dberg> instalando gstreamer
<paladinn> se tem a lib do ipod/iphone
<paladinn> e vai na central de programa e procura as lib por la também
<dberg> apt-cache search gstreamer
<dberg> ;)
<paladinn> funcionou ?
<dberg> agora sim
<dberg> tive que remove banshee.db, importar tudo de novo
<dberg> s/remove/remover
<dberg> eu nao tinha gstreamer que pode ser instalado com o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dberg> mas o estranho disso, e' que depois de instalar voce tem que remover a library do banshee
<dberg> ok, problema musical resolvido agora posso trabalhar
<dberg> yak shaving total
<paladinn> :D
<dberg> cantei vitoria antes da hora
<dberg> o mesmo bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/751575
<ubotu-br`> Launchpad bug 751575 in banshee (Ubuntu) "banshee no longer plays music gstreamer resource error NotFound" (affected: 7, heat: 36) [Medium,Confirmed]
<dberg> depois de um tempo ele para de tocar e nos logs tem o mesmo problema
<dberg>  GStreamer resource error: NotFound
<paladinn> só seguir um link
<paladinn> https://www.google.com.br/search?q=ipod+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb
<dberg> nah, nao quero comprar um ipod so' pra sincronizar isso
<dberg> posso puxar de qualquer laptop na rede
<dberg> e vai ser o mesmo problema
<dberg> bem, o banshee sabe importar, mas nao sabe tocar
<dberg> as vezes eu me interesso em arrumar isso
<marcus> Boa noite, estou com problema no audio da versão 13.04  podem ajudar
<marcus> root@Ubuntu-Marcus:~# uname -a
<marcus> Linux Ubuntu-Marcus 3.8.0-23-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 29 20:22:58 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dberg> heh, banshee para de tocar musica depois de algum tempo?
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-09
<marcus> root@Ubuntu-Marcus:~# lspci |grep Audio
<marcus> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<marcus> apos a instalação o audio parou
<paladinn> vc ta fodendo tudo
<paladinn> ops
<paladinn> achei q fosse o dberg
<marcus> o q?
<marcus> ha ok
<dberg> marcus: nao leve a serio, estava conversando com o paladinn sobre importar musica do itunes pro banshee.
<marcus> alguem pode dar um help com esse audio ?
<marcus> ok sem problemas
<marcus> alguem pode ajudar a por o audio pra funcionar  ?
<dberg> marcus: nao funciona nada do audio?
<marcus> nada
<dberg> algum erro? se voce coloca uma musica pra tocar o que acontece?
<dberg> ah, achei o problem. doh. O banshee nao importa os arquivos. So' metadata e continua lendo do arquivo original.
<marcus_> mudou meu nick
<marcus_> +i
<marcus_> ainda estou com problema no audio,
<marcus_> alguem tambem pegou este erro ?
<dberg> qual error?
<paladinn> dberg, faz o que falei
<dberg> paladinn: qual parte?
<dberg> acho que resolvi o problema, rsync iTunes de algum mac para essa maquina e pronto.
<marcus_> dberg: alguma dica pro audio ?
<dberg> marcus_: dificil dizer, voce ve algum erro? o que acontece quando voce toca alguma musica?
<chouga> Boa-noite a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<marcus_> dberg: sem erro, mais não sai audio, acho que esta sem drive
<marcus_> chouga: pode ajudar a por o audio pra funcionar na versão 13.04
<marcus_> chouga: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<chouga> marcus_- Posso tentar, qual é exatamente o seu problema?
<marcus_> chouga: instalei a 13.04 no not e ficou sem audio
<dberg> paladinn: sucesso. o negocio e' rsync de tempo em tempo com algum mac e pronto.
<marcus_> esta é a saida do lspci
<marcus_> chouga: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<chouga> marcus_- Você já verificou as configurações de áudio?
<marcus_> chouga: quando executa arquivo de audio não apresenta erro
<dberg> marcus_: toca mas voce nao ouve o som, talvez seja o volume? ;)
<chouga> marcus_- Você está usando um PC ou notebook?
<marcus_> chouga: sim, aparece uma placa ficticia
<marcus_> chouga: notebook
<chouga> marcus_- "placa fictícia"?
<marcus_> dberg: o volume ta no maximo
<marcus_> chouga: saida ficticia
<chouga> marcus_- Podes me enviar um print de suas configurações de áudio?
<marcus_> chouga: olhando pelo configurações
<chouga> marcus_- isso.
<marcus_> chouga: sim
<marcus_> chouga: aceita ai
<chouga> marcus_- Por questões de segurança, poste sua print no ImageShack.
<paladinn> ta saindo som
<marcus_> chouga: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/capturadetelade20130608.png/
<chouga> marcus_- veja as abas: entrada, efeitos de som e aplicativos e ajuste o volume se necessário.
<NETfellow> marcus_, bem poderia postar o lspci aqui? qual o hardware de som?
<marcus_> lspci   00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<NETfellow> marcus_,não faz muito sentido você ficar sem som o hardware intel tem 100% de suporte no linux
<marcus_> chouga: verifiquei todas as abas
<chouga> marcus_- Quando o problema começou?
<marcus_> netfellow: cara pois é, na 12.10 estava blz, ja na 13.04 parou
<NETfellow> marcus_, bem isso me esta me parecendo um bug do pulse audio
<marcus_> chouga: formatei o notebook e instalei a 13.04
<chouga> marcus_- Recomendo a instalação do Ubuntu 12.04.2
<NETfellow> marcus_, vamos fazer um teste basico instale o alsa e o alsamixer tente aumentar o som por ele e cheque se funciona
<marcus_> netfellow: ok, um momento
<NETfellow> chouga, talvez de para ajuda-lo sem ele ter de instalar outras versão.....
<NETfellow> *outra
<chouga> NETfellow- Sem dúvida, eu falei o que EU recomendo, não que fosse a única solução.
<NETfellow> chouga, eu sei mas seria não seria bom ele ter de instalar outra versão.....
<chouga> Por que não? Ele migrou do 12.10 para o 13.04
<chouga> Qual a diferença?
<marcus_> não gostaria de voltar a versão
<NETfellow> chouga, ele teria de criar um live usb depois fazer o setup basico depois instalar os codecs depois fazer uma atualização geral do sistema e ai vai
<marcus_> vou tentar resolver
<chouga> Ok, vamos perguntar pro Tio Gugu!
<NETfellow> chouga, ?
<chouga> Mas, posso afirmar, se estivesse no 12.04.2, isso(MUITO) PROVAVELMENTE não aconteceria.
<chouga> Tio Gugu = Google
<NETfellow> marcus_, ja instalou o alsamixer?
<marcus_> to tentando mais retornando erro
<chouga> marcus_- Qual é o erro?
<marcus_> root@Ubuntu-Marcus:~# apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<marcus_> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<marcus_> Construindo árvore de dependências
<marcus_> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<marcus_> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote linux-alsa-driver-modules-3.8.0-23-generic
<marcus_> E: Não foi possível encontrar o pacote através da expressão regular 'linux-alsa-driver-modules-3.8.0-23-generic'
<marcus_> root@Ubuntu-Marcus:~#
<marcus_> instalando direto pelo nome retorna muito erro
<chouga> marcus_- Vai pelo Synaptic e procura: "alsa"
<chouga> *sem aspas, é claro =)
<marcus_> opa, tentei isso ja, e retorna eero
<marcus_> erro
<marcus_> pode colar o erro ?
<NETfellow> marcus_, pode
<chouga> marcus_- Tentou no Synaptic?
<marcus_> sim
<chouga> Mas o Synaptic não dá erro na "procura simples", como pode?
<marcus_> nstallArchives() failed: Selecting previously unselected package ams.
<marcus_> (Reading database ...
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 5%
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 10%
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 15%
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 20%
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 25%
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 30%
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 35%
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 40%
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 45%
<chouga> O máximo que aconteceria é ele não achar nada, mas não dá erro.
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 50%
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 55%
<NETfellow> chouga, talvez o erro seja direto na inicialização do synaptic
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 60%
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 65%
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 70%
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 75%
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 80%
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 85%
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 90%
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 95%
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 100%
<marcus_> (Reading database ... 192172 files and directories currently installed.)
<marcus_> Unpacking ams (from .../archives/ams_2.0.1-5_amd64.deb) ...
<marcus_> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<marcus_> Processing triggers for bamfdaemon ...
<marcus_> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf-2.index...
<marcus_> Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
<marcus_> Processing triggers for gnome-menus ...
<marcus_> Setting up oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms (0.201306070229~quantal1) ...
<marcus_> Removing old oem-audio-hda-daily-0.201306070229~quantal1 DKMS files...
<marcus_> ------------------------------
<marcus_> Deleting module version: 0.201306070229~quantal1
<NETfellow> marcus_, eh colega parece que esta normal ao meu ver
<chouga> Faz isso não marcus_.
<marcus_> completely from the DKMS tree.
<marcus_> ------------------------------
<marcus_> Done.
<marcus_> Loading new oem-audio-hda-daily-0.201306070229~quantal1 DKMS files...
<marcus_> First Installation: checking all kernels...
<marcus_> Building only for 3.8.0-23-generic
<marcus_> Building for architecture x86_64
<marcus_> Building initial module for 3.8.0-23-generic
<marcus_> Error!  The dkms.conf for this module includes a BUILD_EXCLUSIVE directive which
<marcus_> does not match this kernel/arch.  This indicates that it should not be built.
<NETfellow> marcus_, usa o pastebin
<marcus_> dpkg: error processing oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms (--configure):
<marcus_>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 9
<marcus_> Setting up ams (2.0.1-5) ...
<marcus_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<marcus_>  oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms
<marcus_> Setting up oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms (0.201306070229~quantal1) ...
<marcus_> Removing old oem-audio-hda-daily-0.201306070229~quantal1 DKMS files...
<marcus_> -------------
<marcus_> desculpa não conheço pastebin
<marcus_> é do proprio xchat ?
<NETfellow> marcus_, não na verdade e um site onde você posta o erro do sistema se for muito grande como esse
<marcus_> ok, tranquilo
<NETfellow> marcus_, tudo bem colega tente dpkg --configure -a
<marcus_> http://pastebin.com/qvzvZ7PE
<marcus_> root@Ubuntu-Marcus:~# dpkg --configure -a
<marcus_> Configurando oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms (0.201306070229~quantal1) ...
<marcus_> Removing old oem-audio-hda-daily-0.201306070229~quantal1 DKMS files...
<marcus_> ------------------------------
<marcus_> Deleting module version: 0.201306070229~quantal1
<marcus_> completely from the DKMS tree.
<marcus_> ------------------------------
<marcus_> Done.
<marcus_> Loading new oem-audio-hda-daily-0.201306070229~quantal1 DKMS files...
<marcus_> First Installation: checking all kernels...
<marcus_> Building only for 3.8.0-23-generic
<marcus_> Building for architecture x86_64
<marcus_> Building initial module for 3.8.0-23-generic
<marcus_> Error!  The dkms.conf for this module includes a BUILD_EXCLUSIVE directive which
<marcus_> does not match this kernel/arch.  This indicates that it should not be built.
<marcus_> dpkg: erro ao processar oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms (--configure):
<marcus_>  sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 9
<marcus_> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<marcus_>  oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms
<marcus_> root@Ubuntu-Marcus:~#
<marcus_> netfellow: nada tambem  dpkg --configure -a
<NETfellow> marcus_, devia ter dado certo mas tudo bem
<NETfellow> marcus_, da uma olhada neste tutorial creio que ajude
<NETfellow> marcus_, http://www.hardware.com.br/guias/ubuntu/dpkg-solucionando-problemas.html
<marcus_> ok, deixa ver aqui
<Guest69613> boa noite, necessito de ajuda baixei o ubuntu e o coloquei no meu mp4 para rodar como um live cd,
<NETfellow> Guest69613, hummm
<Guest69613> mas apos aberto da o seguinte erro, no configuration file found
<Guest69613> no default or UI configuration directive found
<NETfellow> Guest69613, ao que parece a iso usada para criar o liveusb esta corrompida
<Guest69613> como posso resolver o problema?
<NETfellow> guest69613, tente baixar outra iso do ubuntu e verifique a md5sum para evitar este tipo de problema
<Guest69613> como faço para verificar a md5sum? o que é isso é que sou leigo no assunto.
<Guest69613> a baixei a versão 13.04, baixo a mesma ou seria melhor baixar uma anterior?
<marcus_> prezados, li toda documentação mais nada
<marcus_> acho que vou reinstalar a versão 13.04 em modo verbose, pode ter ocorrido erros na instalação o que achão ?
<chouga> Bom-dia a todos!
<chouga> Qual é a principal diferença entre KDE E GNOME?
<matheus> alguewm por aki?
<chouga> euuuuuuuu
<chouga> O Chapolin Colorado!
<matheus> pode me ajudar?
<chouga> matheus- Posso tentar.
<matheus> então, instalei o ubuntu no meu note que tem a placa sis
<matheus> ta mega lento o sistema
<matheus> a parte grafica ta horrivel
<chouga> matheus- Qual é o seu processador, memória e versão do Ubuntu?
<matheus> então, ubuntu é a versão mais nova 13.01 se não me ingano
<matheus> processador é um intel dual-core
<matheus> 4 Gb de memoria ram
<matheus> salientando que eu baixei o ubuntu x64
<chouga> ok
<chouga> *É Ubuntu 13.04 (corrigindo)
<matheus> isso
<chouga> Qual é o modelo da sua placa-mãe?
<matheus> ai fica complicado kk
<chouga> É PC ou notebook?
<matheus> notebook
<chouga> Qual é o modelo do notebook?
<matheus> philco phn 14003
<chouga> matheus- Você é iniciante?
<matheus> sim
<matheus> pelo menos em linux
<chouga> matheus- Já usou alguma outra distribuição?
<matheus> tinha uma q tinha vindo com ele, mas nem gostei
<chouga> ok
<matheus> tenhoa impressão de que o ubuntu é o mais ''evoluido''
<chouga> Sabes formatar e instalar o Ubuntu?
<matheus> ahh eu to usando ele agora
<matheus> instalei ele junto ao windows
<matheus> pra ficar com dual boot
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Bem, primeiro vou lhe explicar alguns conceitos, ok?
<matheus> ok
<chouga> Quando o assunto é desempenho do sistema uma palavra é fundamento neste quisito: Ambiente Gráfico.
<chouga> Como os “gráficos” são os que mais demandam força do processador e da memória, escolher bom ambiente  compatível com o seu hardware é fundamento para o desempenho satisfatório do sistema.
<chouga> O Unity, “ambiente gráfico” do Ubuntu é muito bom, mas não é o ideal para o seu hardware.
<matheus> unity é a base onde o ubuntu é feito?
<chouga> não
<chouga> a base do Ubuntu é o Debian
<matheus> entendi
<chouga> Recomendo a leitura da Wiki do Ubuntu, ela vai lhe explicar MUITA coisa.
<chouga> *Algumas páginas fui eu mesmo que escrevi.
<chouga> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/
<xGrind> chouga, quais paginas você escreveu?
<matheus> então eu até quero saber mais sobre o sitema
<matheus> porem lidar com o ubuntu do jeito que esta aqui
<matheus> é impossivel
<chouga> xGrind- http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/SobreUbuntu
<xGrind> qual o problema matheus ?
<chouga> e http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Filosofia
<matheus> tenho um note com a placa sis
<chouga> matheus- voltando...
<matheus> o ubuntu não reconhece, ai o sistema ta lento e ele não reconhece meu monitor principal
<matheus> me note tem que ficar ligado a um monitor externo
<chouga> matheus- baixe este sistema: http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=114
<xGrind> matheus, tem qts de memoria ram?
<matheus> 4GB
<chouga> Ele é muito bonito, rápido e se encaixa perfeitamente nas suas necessidades.
<matheus> mas e ai, ele vai reconhcer a sis?
<chouga> MUITO provavelmente sim.
<matheus> mas o ubuntu, não tem outra saida ?
<matheus> segui uns tutoriais que postaram
<matheus> mas era a versão 11
<matheus> nun sei se foi por isso q nun deu certo
<chouga> O desempenho sofrível do seu sistema é devido ao Unity.
<chouga> Este sistema que lhe recomendei usa o XFCE, que é MUITO MAIS LEVE.
<chouga> Ele, sem dúvida, é ideal para você.
<chouga> Ah, lembre-se, cuidado com "tutoriais" pela internet.
<chouga> Não faça tudo que lê.
<matheus> então, é q minha intenção num era usar o linux e sim o ubuntu em especifico
<chouga> ...?
<chouga> O Ubuntu é Linux
<matheus> eu sei, mas no caso eu fiz pke ele não é meu sistema operacional principal
<matheus> então se der problema no codigo
<matheus> eu retiro e instalo de novo
<matheus> kkk, eu sei, foi só um modo de dizer
<chouga> matheus- Este "Linux Mint" que lhe recomendei é baseado no Ubuntu.
<chouga> Você irá retirar o Ubuntu e instalar o Linux Mint.
<chouga> O instalar do Linux Mint é MUITO semelhante ao do UBuntu, logo, se você conseguiu instalar o UBUntu, não terá problemas com o Mint.
<chouga> *O instalador do Linux Mint é MUITO semelhante ao do Ubuntu, logo, se você conseguiu instalar o Ubuntu, não terá problemas com o Linux Mint.
<matheus> quanto a isso nun tem problema
<chouga> Mais alguma dúvida?
<matheus> era isso mesmo
<matheus> Valeu : D
<chouga> matheus- Sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela confiança.
<chouga> Estou indo agora... Foi um prazer.
<Governador> alguem on?
<Governador> galera, to com um problema de atualização da minha distro
<Governador> !paste
<ubotu-br`> para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<Governador> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Governador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5747353/
<Governador> alguem on
<Governador> ?
<Governador> !paste
<ubotu-br> para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<chouga> bom-dia a todos!
<chouga> Qual é a principal diferença entre KDE e GNOME?
<chouga> Qual a melhor alternativa: 1- Instalar o Ubuntu e depois o KDE.
<chouga> 2- Instalar o Kubuntu.
<paladinn> cristo alguem pare o chouga
<chouga> ...?
<chouga> 37 pessoas no canal, ninguém ajudando...
<chouga> paladinn- Você sabe?
<balancin> oie
<balancin> alguem sabe como bootar um ubuntu-server com um pendrive ?
<balancin> simplesmente conectar ele a maquina nao ta rolando
 * hggdh coloca marcus_ na lista, e espera pelo seu retorno
<OHMASSA> Boa tarde... pessoal estou com um problema e sou novato no mundo linux... instalei o ubuntu em meu notebook e gostei... gostaria também de instalar em um desktop placa ASUS p8h61-m mas... instalo bunitinho com o usb que criei mas quando reinicia o micro para iniciar o ubuntu ele fica horas e nãoinicia alguém sabe me dizer porque?
<Julinux> http://youtu.be/zZrzoydOgPE
<OHMASSA> boa tarde alguém aí?
<sidneyandrews> já tive este mesmo problema instalando o ubuntu via pen drive, tenta instalar pelo cd, ou reinstalar ele no pen drive usando o yumi!
<OHMASSA> Não achei o yumi na central de aplicativos e só aprendi a rodar programas por ela... como eu faria para rodá-lo aki no meu ubuntu?
<sidneyandrews> Não tenho certeza se ele roda em linux! só verificando, faz tempo que não uso o yumi, mas acho que tem os fontes no site http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<Gvr> alguem on?
<weliton_> eae
<weliton_> ChanServ, eae mano
<ManoCardoso> doa tarde!
<Celso> boa tarde
<weliton_> boa tarde
<ManoCardoso> Alguem sabe onde achoum tutorial para rodar o ubuntu apartir de um cartão de memória flas?
<weliton_> não sei cara
<Celso> não é só selecionar o cartão na BIOS ?
<weliton_> sim .
<Celso> nas lotericas usa Debian em cartão flash
<ManoCardoso> quero fazer gravações de audio no not bok e acho que rodando apartir da flash almento o desen=mpenho da maquina, gravando os arquivos de audio no hd.
<Celso> nao existe HD nos terminais
<Celso> acho que na verdade no cartão fica só uma imagem de boot
<Gvr> alguem on???
<Gvr> tô com um problema no update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5747616/
<Gvr> o comando apt-get não tá funcionando :/
<xGrind> 127.0.1 ?
<xGrind> conexão local?
<Gvr> como altero isso?
<Gvr> teve um brother que me falou q algum programa adicionou proxy
<omelete> coloca seu apt.conf ai
<Guest88396> Alguém poderia me ajudar com a questão do brilho do meu note?
<Gvr> Acquire::http::proxy "http://127.0.0.1:8080/";
<Gvr> Acquire::https::proxy "https://127.0.0.1:8080/";
<Gvr> aí omolete
<Gvr> omelete*
<Gvr> omelete
<Gvr> seu apt.conf tá como aí?
<omelete> opa
<Gvr> o meu tá:
<omelete> tem q ver com alguem ai
<Gvr> Acquire::http::proxy "http://127.0.0.1:8080/";
<omelete> eu ñ uso ubuntu
<Gvr> xGrind
<Gvr> vc usa ubuntu?
<xGrind> Gvr, uso
<Gvr> [xGrind]: poderia ver para mim, como está seu arquivo apt.conf?
<Gvr> em /etc/apt/apt.conf
<xGrind> Gvr, aqui nao existe. existe o /etc/apt/apt.conf.d q é uma pasta
<Gvr> O.o
<Gvr> como n existe?
<Gvr> locate apt.conf
<xGrind> Gvr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5749596/
<omelete> Gvr,  coloca comentario nessas linhas e testa o apt-get update novamente
<Gvr> ja tentei omelete
<Gvr> n vai
<hggdh> Gvr: retire o proxy
<Gvr> ((hggdh)): remove do .txt? Se for isso, já fiz também.
<hggdh> Gvr: onde tens este Acquire::http:? Eu esperaria que fosse em um dos arquivos de configuração do APT (/etc/apt/apt.conf, /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*)
<hggdh> (e não é .txt, alias)
<Gvr> apt.conf   apt.conf.d  preferences.d  sources.list.d     trustdb.gpg  trusted.gpg~
<Gvr> apt.conf~  auth.conf   sources.list   sources.list.save  trusted.gpg  trusted.gpg.d
<Gvr> na pasta /etc/apt
<hggdh> E daí? qual a tua dúvida?
<Gvr> não tenho dúvida, tenho problemas com proxy
<Gvr> q n consigo remover
<Gvr> :D
<hggdh> porque me mostraste o conteudo de /etc/apt?
<Gvr> cara, se n vai ajudar
<Gvr> n atrapalha
<hggdh> Gvr: primeiro e último aviso: se queres ajuda, responda as perguntas. Mais uma, e eu te kick daqui.
<hggdh> Gvr: se não sabes o que tem que fazer, diga "não sei como retirar esta linha". Não fique de brindadeiras.
<Gvr> Okay, faça o que quiser. Tô tentando explicar, e fica fazendo perguntas.
<hggdh> ...
<Gvr> Vc entendeu.
<hggdh> Gvr: eu já te disse o que tem que ser feito. Porque não o fazes?
<Gvr> [hggdh]: man, não vi nenhum momento o que dizer. Pediram pra comentar o arquivo apt.conf
<Gvr> porém n funcionou, pediram pra remover as linhas, tbm n funcionou
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Joia senhores
<hggdh> comentar /etc/apt/apt.conf pode ter outros resultados, não esperados.
<Gvr> Sim, e vc falou para fazer o que?
<pauloolhos> Instalei o virtual box, porem não consigo incluir uma placa de rede HOST-ONLY no ubuntu 13.04
<hggdh> Gvr: basicamente, tua configuração de APT está preparada para um proxy local. A(s) linha(s) Acquire::http* configuram este proxy. Logo, esta(s) linha(s) aparece(m) em algum dos arquivos de configuração do APT
<hggdh> Gvr: para descobrir qual, ou quais: grep -i proxy /etc/apt/*
<hggdh> Gvr: uma vez identificado onde aparece(m) a(s) linha(s), edite os arquivos e remova-as.
<Gvr> (hggdh)~%: http://pastebin.com/Ra00xWRt
<hggdh> Gvr: grep -i proxy /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*
<Gvr> não apareceu nada
<hggdh> Gvr: quando executas o 'sudo apt-get update', o que aparece agora?
<Gvr> continua dando o mesmo erro de proxy
<omelete> pauloolhos,  tem q instalar um pacote tb, ñ lembro o nome, se tiver instalar instalado, tem q verificar se o modulo vboxnetadp está instalado
<hggdh> Gvr: hum. Eu acho que o comentário para o apt não é #
<hggdh> Gvr: de fato. O comentário para apt.conf é // ou (multiplas linhas) /* ... */
<hggdh> Gvr: troque as linhas de proxy
<Gvr> hggdh, Como faço essa troca de linhas? mudando a ordem ou comentando?
<hggdh> Gvr: simplesmente trque o '#' inicial por '//' (sem aspas)
<Gvr> Blza, 1 min.
<Gvr> Continua dando o mesmo erro hggdh
<Gvr> "(127.0.0.1). - connect (111: Conexão recusada)"
<pauloolhos> omelete: consegui resolver...
<pauloolhos> a solução esta no link: http://ygoramaral.blogspot.com.br/2012/05/configurar-uma-placa-de-rede-exclusiva.html
<pauloolhos> Estou aqui aprendendo sobre o software de backup _ BACULA
<omelete> uma x q tive problema com brige, era esse modulo q ñ tava carregado
<omelete> Gvr,  echo $http_proxy
<omelete> da pra definir tb por uma variavel
<Gvr> echo $http_proxy
<Gvr> http://127.0.0.1:8080/
<omelete> unset http_proxy e apt-get... novamente
<Gvr> unset $http_proxy
<Gvr> bash: unset: `http://127.0.0.1:8080/': não é um identificador válido
<hggdh> Gvr: unset http_proxy
<hggdh> sem o $ na frente
<hggdh> Gvr: depois terás que descobrir onde isto está sendo set
<Gvr> eu pus sem o '$' mesmo
<Gvr> ah ta, entendi.
<Gvr> digitei o 'unset http_proxy', realizei o 'apt-get update', continua dando o mesmo erro
<hggdh> Gvr: sudo unset http_proxy && apt-get update
<Gvr> hggdh:
<hggdh> Gvr: como está; não divida os comandos
<hggdh> bah
<hggdh> Gvr: sudo -i
<hggdh> Gvr: vais parar em um shell do root
<hggdh> lá: unset http_proxy; apt-get update
<Gvr> finalmenteeeeeeeee
<Gvr> Voltou a atualizar, ufa!!! Valeu rapaziada.
<hggdh> Gvr: teu p[roblema ainda não está resolvido
<Gvr> humm
<Gvr> Falta mais o que?
<hggdh> Gvr: agora tens que descobrir onde este http_proxy está sendo set
<Gvr> (hggdh)~%: Humm.. Verdade
<hggdh> por que... próximo reboot, ou até próxima actualização... o problema provavelmente estará de volta
<Gvr> No momento do upgrade ocorre o erro do proxy
<hggdh> Gvr: estavas em uma sessão com o root. Rodaste o apt-get dist-upgrade *ainda* nela?
<Gvr> Dessa vez foi
<Gvr> ta realizando o upgrade
<hggdh> Gvr: e estás a rodar um dist-upgrade, não um upgrade, correto?
<Gvr> não, to rodando somente upgrade. Seria ideal rodar distr-upgrade?
<Gvr> dist*
<hggdh> Gvr: é *sempre* ideal rodar um dist-upgrade. um 'upgrade' simples não vai, por exemplo, carregar um novo kernel
<Gvr> ((hggdh)): Humm. Beleza. Vou realizar, 1 min só.
<hggdh> Gvr: a diferença é: um 'apt-get upgrade' vai atualizar pacotes instalados, mas não removerá versões obsoletas, ou instalrá novas versões.
<hggdh> Gvr: em versões do Ubuntu já liberadas, um novo pacote é basicamente restricto ao kernel
<hggdh> Gvr: e fica como dever de casa descobrir onde raios está este proxy sendo definido
<Gvr> ahaahahha, mas diz uma coisa
<Gvr> sempre q eu inicializa o sistema, vou precisar ter q realizar isso?
<hggdh> Gvr: no momento, e até descobrir aonde o http_proxy está a ser definido... sim
<Gvr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5749740/
<hggdh> Gvr: perfeito, nada a ser actualizado
<hggdh> Gvr: ainda na sessão root -- grep -Ri http_proxy /etc/*
<Gvr> Feito
<hggdh> e?
<Gvr> 1 min
<Gvr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5749753/
<hggdh> Gvr: etc/environment:http_proxy="http://127.0.0.1:8080/"
<Gvr> hggdh:
<Gvr> ops
<Gvr> sorry
<Gvr>  etc/environment:http_proxy="http://127.0.0.1:8080/"
<Gvr> bash: etc/environment:http_proxy=http://127.0.0.1:8080/: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<hggdh> Gvr: /etc/environment tem a definição.
<hggdh> (a saida do grep é, por padrão, o nome do arquivo onde o match foi encontrado, seguido por ":", seguido pela linha
<Gvr> não consigo instalar nada, estressante
<Gvr> hggdh tem como instalar os arquivos padrões do ubuntu 13.04 através do terminal?
<Gvr> não consigo instalar nada, estressante
<Gvr> ops
<hggdh> Gvr: não sei, exatamente, o que queres dizer com "arquivos padrões"
<Gvr> alguns arquivos que vem no ubuntu foram removidos
<Gvr> vou remover o python3
<Gvr> ops
<Gvr> após remover o python3, vários outros arquivos foram removidos. Ex: Firefox, central de programas do ubuntu, atualizador de programas...
<Gvr> Pqp, não funcionada... Sempre q vou instalar algo, dá um erro no proxy.
<hggdh> Gvr: remover pacotes do Ubuntu... normalmente isto acaba removendo outros pacotes, como acima. Normalmente não é indicado, a menos que saibamos *exatamente* o que estamos fazendo
<hggdh> Gvr: já inseriste um comment no /etc/environment?
<Gvr> não, acabei de fazer.
<Gvr> consegui instalar
<hggdh> Gvr: só para um pouco mais de detalhes, estamos na transição para o Python V3. Remove-lo vai ser problematico
<Gvr> eu removi, por não está mais usando ele
<hggdh> o sistema usa...
<Gvr> o sistema usa python2.7
<hggdh> Gvr: qual tua versão de Ubuntu?
<Gvr> 13.04
<hggdh> Gvr: lamento. 13/04 usa python3 pesadamente
<Gvr> Mas é isso, por ter desinstalado o python3, não entendi o motivo dele ter removido um monte de programa
<Gvr> o python3 foi q e instalei
<Gvr> não veio no sistema
<Gvr> Será que vou ter que instalar novamente o python 3?
<hggdh> o monte de programas foram removidos por que um pre-requisito básico foi removido
<Gvr> Humm
<hggdh> se ainda desejas usar central de programas, partes do Unity, etc, sim, python3 é requerido
<hggdh> para saber que pacotes dependem do python3, rode 'apt-cache rdepends python3'
<Gvr> praticamente todo os sistema, nossa.
<Gvr> vou reiniciar, 1 min
<Gvr> Voltei, até o ambiente de entrada, a parte de conexão remota sumiu
<Gvr> o.o
<hggdh> Gvr: supondo que usas Unity, podes recuperar o sistema via "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Gvr> Fazendo aqui
<Gvr> feito
<Gvr> relogio sumiu, carga de bateria do note sumiu. ahhaahah maldito python3
<paladinn> Gvr, não culpe o software
<Gvr> culpa n foi dele, foi minha por ter removido-o.
<Gvr> :)
<Gvr> [[hggdh]]: Tá ainda por aí?
<hggdh> Gvr: por pouco tempo
<Gvr> [hggdh]: Valeu pelo help.
<Gvr> Só mais uma ajuda, o relogio e o indicador da bateria do note sumiu, como faço para instala-lo?
<chouga> Boa-noite a todos!
<Gvr> boa
<marcelomauro> boa
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Gvr> eu o/
 * chouga is away: Estou ausente no momento...
 * chouga is back (gone 00:00:01)
<Gvr> o relogio e o indicador da bateria do note sumiu, como faço para instala-lo?
<chouga> Gvr-- Qual é a sua distribuição?
<Gvr> ubuntu 13.04
<chouga> Gvr-- Você mexeu em algo?
 * chouga is away: Estou ausente no momento...
 * chouga is back (gone 00:00:01)
<Gvr> aconteceu isso, após ter removido o python3.. aí o hggdh me falou que a maior das aplicações depediam do python3. (Removi o python3 pq to estudando programação em python, e uso o 2.7).
<chouga> Entendo...
<Gvr> Aí reinstalei o python3, uma boa tarde das aplicações voltaram, outras tive que instalar. Ex: central de programas, bluetooth
<chouga> Seguinte, o Ubuntu 13.04 usa o Python em "toda" sua estrutura.
<chouga> JAMAIS pode-se retirar o python do Ubuntu.
<Gvr> saco, mas quando mudei para a versão 13.04
<Gvr> ele usava por padrão o python 2.7
<Gvr> eu instalei o python3 para programação
<chouga> Você pode instalar o python 2.7 e 3 no sistema.
<Gvr> pensando eu, que o sistema só usaria o python 2.7
<chouga> O que não poderia ter feito era retirar o python 3.
<Gvr> vdd, mas já fiz
<chouga> Eu mesmo estudo python no Kubuntu 12.04 usando o 3 e o 2.7
<Gvr> outra coisa q sumiu, foi no gerenciador de atualização, na parte q uso para selecionar qual servidor usar para update 'brazil ou principal'
<chouga> Gvr-- Recomendo fazer duas coisas:
<chouga> 1- Tenta instalar novamente o Python e veja se o problema é corrigido (PROVAVELMENTE NÃO)
<Gvr> ja reinstalei man
<Gvr> whereis python3
<Gvr> python3: /usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/python3.3m /usr/bin/python3.3 /etc/python3 /etc/python3.3 /usr/lib/python3 /usr/lib/python3.3 /usr/bin/X11/python3 /usr/bin/X11/python3.3m /usr/bin/X11/python3.3 /usr/local/bin/python3 /usr/local/bin/python3.3-config /usr/local/bin/python3.3m /usr/local/bin/python3.3m-config /usr/local/bin/python3.3 /usr/local/lib/python3.3 /usr/share/python3 /usr/share/man/man1/python3.1.gz
<chouga> 2- Formate e instale o Ubuntu novamente (recomendo a versão 12.04.2)
<Gvr> não tem necesidade
<Gvr> necessidade*
<paladinn> rs
<paladinn> essa parte 2 resolve 101% dos problemas no ubuntu
<marcelomauro> porque o 12.04?
<chouga> 12.04.2
<marcelomauro> porque nao o 13.04
<chouga> Resumindo... É MELHOR
<Gvr> eu uso 13.04
<chouga> 13.04 é uma versão de testes...
<Gvr> e nunca tive problemas
<chouga> Não falei que teria problemas, falei que o 12.04.2 é melhor.
<marcelomauro> mas ele já foi lançado, então não é mais de testes
<chouga> Não, você não entendeu.
<Gvr> galera, me diz uma coisa. Qual o nome do arquivo que fica a lista dos software q realiza os update?
<Gvr> onde fica os repositorios
<marcelomauro> ??
<chouga> O Ubuntu possui 2 tipos de lançamentos: LTS e não-LTS.
<chouga> LTS= Longo Tempo de Suporte.
<marcelomauro> sim, e os dois são perfeitamente funcionais
<chouga> Sim, mas os LTS são melhores.
<marcelomauro> as X.04 são LTS, as X.10 é que não são
<chouga> Os não-LTS são versões para "testar" novidades.
<chouga> marcelomauro-- Não é verdade.
<marcelomauro> se esta não foi... não sei, mas sempre tem sido assim
<chouga> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<chouga> Ubuntu 11.04 (NÃO LTS)
<Daekdroom> Uma LTS é lançada a cada dois anos.
<Daekdroom> Tirando a 6.06 que atrasou, é ano-par.04 :p
<marcelomauro> fato, acabei de ver aqui que esta realmente não é LTS
<Daekdroom> O interessante da versão LTS é estabilidade.
<Daekdroom> Quem precisa de suporte a um hardware mais novo, porém, pode ter problemas.
<marcelomauro> mas daí cara, se o fato é segurança, estabilidade, instala logo o debian 7
<chouga> marcelomauro-- Não seja ignorante.
<marcelomauro> calma, nao me interprete mal,
<chouga> De que adianta kernel 3.8 com tela preta?
<chouga> Estou dizendo pois já vi.
<marcelomauro> entendo...
<marcelomauro> na verdade, não é só a questão do kernel
<marcelomauro> existe algumas modificações no sistema que realmente não são legais
<chouga> Estou dizendo isso pois já testei diversas(MESMO) distros Linux.
<marcelomauro> nao queria nem tocar no assunto, mas... nunca gostei do unity por exemplo. Ainda bem que é possivel agora instalar o gnome como opção novamente
<chouga> LTS é MUITO melhor.
<chouga> Eu uso o Kubuntu, estou gostando bastante.
<Daekdroom> A versão 13.04 teve poucas mudanças dessa vez.
<chouga> Bem mais rápido que o Unity.
<marcelomauro> sim, ñão questiono o fato da LTS ser melhor... fato isso.
<chouga> Uso a versão 12.04.2
<Daekdroom> Principalmente porque o pessoal do Unity tava focado no Ubuntu Phone e o GNOME não foi atualizado dessa vez. Mas mesmo assim eu tive problema com crash nos primeiros dias.
<Daekdroom> Aliás, o multimonitor tá com um bug que até agora não foi corrigido.
<marcelomauro> eu gosto de usar o gnome classic mesmo
<chouga> Isso que eu digo...
<marcelomauro> tanto o unity como o gnome novo precisa de muito mais cliques para se chegar onde se quer
<chouga> Você não é o primeiro nem será o último que vem aqui "dizer" sobre travamentos no Ubuntu 13.04.
<Daekdroom> chouga, ué.
<Daekdroom> Não é reclamação.
<chouga> Isso é perfeitamente aceitável por parte da Canonical visto que é uma versão de testes(NÃO-LTS).
<Daekdroom> Não é uma versão de testes.
<Daekdroom> É um release estável.
<Daekdroom> Só que toda mudança em software corre risco de causar bugs novos.
<chouga> Daekdroom-- Eu digo testes justamente por isso.
<Daekdroom> chouga, não é de testes.
<Daekdroom> Se fosse de testes não estaria aparecendo na página principal do Ubuntu.
<chouga> Daekdroom-- Sim, é de testes.
<marcelomauro> mas foi isso que questionei de inicio. Foi lançada como uma versão estável
<Daekdroom> Não foi "lançada como uma versão estável"
<Daekdroom> É uma versão estável.
<Daekdroom> Todo software tem bugs.
<Daekdroom> Versões novas do Ubuntu tem mais que antigas.
<Daekdroom> Por motivos óbvios.
<chouga> Enfim, não vou discutir...
<Daekdroom> Os softwares lá estiveram menos tempo aí para serem corrigidos.
<chouga> Acredite no que quiser...
<Daekdroom> Se a pessoa deve confiar ou não na estabilidade de uma versão que já foi lançada é outra história.
<Daekdroom> Há a anedota de que uma versão nova do Ubuntu é tão estável quanto o Debian unstable.
<Daekdroom> (que para alguns usos, é estável o suficiente sim)
<chouga> Ok, como disse, acredite no que quiser...
<chouga> Mas, só para ressaltar alguns pontos:
<marcelomauro> concordo com o que vc diz chouga, mas a versão fora lançada como estavel foi.
<marcelomauro> entretanto sua logica é valida
<chouga> O Unity foi liberado na versão 11.04(NÃO-LTS), porque será?
<Daekdroom> chouga, porque foi quando ele ficou pronto, oras.
<paladinn> rs
<Daekdroom> Se ele ficasse pronto na 10.04, poderiam ter lançado lá.
<Daekdroom> É claro que eles seriam mais conservadores nessa decisão.
<Daekdroom> Mas é uma versão estável do mesmo jeito.
<Daekdroom> Uma versão LTS também tem problemas nas primeiras semanas após o lançamento.
<chouga> Será que era para testar em diversos computadores cobaias(usuários) e assim tentar corrigir o máximo de bugs para a versão LTS (12.04)?
<Daekdroom> Não.
<Daekdroom> Pra isso existe o Debian unstable (que é de onde todos os pacotes não suportados pela comunidade vêm) e os PPAs de desenvolvimento.
<chouga> Olhe o exemplo do “futuro” servidor gráfico do Ubuntu (Mir).
<chouga> Há RUMORES que ela será lançado na próxima versão do Ubuntu 13.10, por quê?
<Daekdroom> Porque precisam dele pronto pro Ubuntu Phone.
<chouga> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<marcelomauro> vc só acha as versões LTS mais estaveis hoje porque ela está em funcionamento há mais de um ano. E é claro que mudanças significativas não foram feitas, tais como novidades
<chouga> E as cobaias?
<Daekdroom> As cobaias estão usando o 13.10 AGORA
<Daekdroom> Não quando ele for lançado.
<marcelomauro> esta não é a filosofia da canonical
<Daekdroom> Eu sou cobaia quase todo lançamento
<marcelomauro> quem pensa assim é o projeto debian
<Daekdroom> Só não fui esse porque estive sem internet no início do ano.
<chouga> Pra que fazer testes em 20 PC de laboratório se você pode testar 20.000 usuários?
<Daekdroom> Ué
<Daekdroom> Esses 20k usuários estão usando 13.10 agora.
<Daekdroom> Não 13.04
<chouga> Meu caro, as correções do sistema são cumulativas...
<Daekdroom> Ué.
<Daekdroom> A 13.04 foi lançada agora.
<Daekdroom> O Unity teve uma cambada de mudanças
<Daekdroom> Não são esses bugs que vão aparecer pra quem tiver usando 14.04
<chouga> Você corrigindo bugs do 13.04, já esta MINIMIZANDO os riscos de bugs semelhantes no 13.10.
<Daekdroom> Eles podiam lançar uma versão a cada ano.
<Daekdroom> Teriam bugs do mesmo jeito.
<chouga> É óbvio que teriam bugs, TODO software tem bugs.
<marcelomauro> eu penso que é inevitavel nao ter bugs no ubuntu devido sua politica de lançamento de novas versões.
<marcelomauro> O tempo é curto para eliminar todos de todas as novidades
<chouga> Mas uns tem mais e outros tem menos.
<marcelomauro> ai vai depender do nivel de mudanças de um lançamento para outro
<chouga> E quando digo isso, estou me referindo a versões LTS e NÃO-LTS.
<chouga> Entende agora?
<Daekdroom> É claro que eles vão ser mais conservadores nas versões LTS
<Daekdroom> Mas isso não quer dizer que eles SABOTEM os usuários.
<chouga> NUNCA disse isso.
<Daekdroom> Usar os usuários de cobaia para software instável me parece grave.
<marcelomauro> as LTS só são mais conservadoras porque visam atender mais a servidores, não é isso?
<chouga> O que a Canonical faz é absolutamente aceitável.
<chouga> Não é grave, é desenvolvimento.
<chouga> O software não é totalmente instável, por isso que a Canonical diz que esta "pronta para máquinas de produção".
<chouga> Da pra usar, mas os riscos que ocorrerem problemas é maior.
<chouga> É exatamente nesse ponto que digo: LTS é melhor.
<chouga> TUDO que vocês fazem no 13.04, eu faço no 12.04 com muito mais "segurança"(quanto a estabilidade)
<chouga> Por isso que sempre recomendo versões LTS. Entendeu agora?
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-02
<barna> !ping
<ubotu-br> pong!
<vS0uz4> pong!
<will> olá
<will> alguem pode me ajudar?
<mirqui> fala , se eu puder ajudar
<will> o ubuntu 14.4 não reconhece o windows 7 que esta instalado
<will> sabe o que pode ser isso?
<mirqui> ele não precisa reconhecer
<mirqui> na tela de boot vc escolhe qual sistema usar
<will> eu quero instalar em dual boot
<mirqui> sim , em dual boot
<will> mas ele quer formatar a unidade c
<mirqui> não
<will> não apararece a partição que criei para ele
<mirqui> ai vc escolhe na hora dew instalar fazer dual boot
<astroo-> will  ola poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<mirqui> vai aparecer esta opção
<KurtKraut> will, Ela não aparecerá sozinha. Você tem que 'montar a partição', como se diz no linguajar do Linux. Determinar que ele a reconheça e com qual nome.
<mirqui> sabe como fazer para instalar ?
<will> e como faço isso
<will> ?
<will> pra ele reconhecer a partição
<mirqui> vc põe o dvd no drive
<mirqui> e reinicia
<mirqui> aperta alguma tecla
<mirqui> qualquer uma
<KurtKraut> will, Você quer fazer isso pontualmente ou permanentemente?
<mirqui> ele vai iniciar o boot do linux
<mirqui> ai é só instalar
<mirqui> se quer dual boot ele vai te perguntar
<mirqui> se não ele instala só o ubuntu
<will> mas ele só faz a pergunta quando se reconhece o SO
<mirqui> vc pode fazer isto pelo boot
<mirqui> pelo windows não sei o nome do programa de instalação
<will> na guia que vc faz essa escolha ele só diz que não tem SO instalado
<mirqui> é um wibi qualquer coisa
<will> isso eu vi
<will> mas ele não reconhece o SO instalado
<mirqui> então vc fez algo errado
<mirqui> faz o padrão
<will> o windows roda normal
<mirqui> sim
<will> mas ele não é reconhecido
<mirqui> então deixa o dvd dentro do windows e reinicia e vê o que dá
<will> ja fiz isso
<mirqui> opaa , e ai ?
<will> ele não reconhece o SO
<mirqui> so ubuntu ?
<mirqui> sistema ubuntu ?
<will> ele diz que não tem nenhum so instalado
<mirqui> tentou o live cd ?
<will> vc diz o cd de instalação
<will> ?
<mirqui> sim , no caso sem instalr , só rodando pelo dvd
<will> sim[
<mirqui> e cv conseguiu acessar o ubuntu ?
<will> sim
<mirqui> é atípico ,
<will> eu acesso normal ele só não reconhece o SO
<mirqui> não posso te ajudar então , o kurkaut , o hggdh e o subzero
<mirqui> são avançados
<mirqui> tenta eles :)
<will> tem ninguem on :(
<mirqui> espera
<mirqui> desculpa , nos outros canais tbm não conheço nimguém
<will> valeu
<mirqui> tenta pelo google então[
<mirqui> digita tua dúvuda
<mirqui> ou amanhã entra mais cedo
<barna> chegando agora, lendo as coisas do passado....
<barna> will
<barna> will, como q vc ta tentando instalar o ubuntu?
<barna> tipo rodando dentro do windows ou dando boot com um pendrive ou dvd?
<barna> !ping
<ubotu-br> pong!
<marreta> Boa Noite, Pessoal.
<Ariane> Gente o ubuntu não está reconhecendo minhas imagens .jpg
<Ariane> Como eu faço para ele reconhecer?
<astroo-> marreta  ola
<KurtKraut> Ariane, Tem certeza que as imagens são JPG?
<marreta> Agradecido pela atenção, já faz muito tempo que eu não uso um canal IRC. uns 20 anos...
<astroo-> qualquer ajuda e so dizer
<marreta> ok.
<Ariane> KurtKraut, Sim.
<KurtKraut> Ariane, Explique melhor o que você quer dizer com 'não está reconhecendo minhas imagens .jpg'
<Ariane> eu quero abrir a imagem no showell,ai fica esta msg:
<Ariane> Shotwell não oferece suporte ao formato do arquivo de
<Ariane> /home/familia/Imagens/promocaojpg.
<Ariane> isso nas outras fotos
<Ariane> eu não sei como eu faço para salvar em outra extensão, no windows eu tinha o programa convertor de imagens, mas no Ubuntu já não sei.
<KurtKraut> Ariane, A extensão não exerce papel fundamental nesse contexto. No gerenciador de arquivos, quando você dá duplo clique no arquivo, o visualizador de imagens é capaz de exibí-lo?
<Ariane> Sim, o visualizador sim, mas por exemplo: eu não consigo montar meu album no facebook, dá mesmo problema de abrir no shotwell, não reconhece o arquivo como imagem.
<KurtKraut> Ariane, Você colou errado para mim ou realmente o caminho completo do arquivo é /home/familia/Imagens/promocaojpg. ?
<KurtKraut> Ariane, Depois do ponto final tem nada?
<Ariane> copiei exatamente igual
<Ariane> vou copiar outra foto
<Ariane> Shotwell não oferece suporte ao formato do arquivo de
<Ariane> /home/familia/Imagens/Pasta sem título/flashmod3.
<Ariane> o arquivo está sem o .jpg
<KurtKraut> Ariane, Inclua o 'jpg' no final e veja se isso corrige o problema.
<Ariane> ok
<Ariane> funcionou !
<vS0uz4> opa! boa noite!
<vS0uz4> galera alguem online?
<vS0uz4> alguem usa mensageiro no linux? Tipo MSN, Google Talk do windows?
<vS0uz4> Qual o melhor software dessa categoria para linux?
<astroo-> ola
<KurtKraut> vS0uz4, com todo o respeito, já procurou no Google?
<vS0uz4> Sim! KurtKraut , sei das várias opções, Pidgin, Emesne, Gaim, aMSN e etc etc etc, só gostaria de saber se o pessoal aqui utiliza, e qual o pessoal acha melhor
<KurtKraut> vS0uz4, Pidgin.
<vS0uz4> É o que eu estava usando a um tempo atrás!
<vS0uz4> vlw!
<Ariane> Obrigada KurtKraut ^.^
<KurtKraut> Ariane, de nada.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nelson_> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola e ate que estou de saida
<nelson_> possuo uma duvida caso alguem possa me ajudar serei grato
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<nelson_> blz obrigado
<astroo-> tem haviado muita conversa ate a pouco
<nelson_> instalei o ubuntu a versao mais recente só que nao instalou o drive da minha placa de rede wireless, como faço pra baixar o drive pra ela e instalar????? obrigado
<astroo-> aproveita
<astroo-> diz que chip e
<nelson_> ok vou verificar
<nelson_> é uma linkys wmp54gx
<nelson_> acho que é esse Airgo AGN103BB
<nelson_> Cisco-Linksys WMP54GX Wireless G PCI Adapter with SRX
<nelson_> é uma linkys wmp54gx
<Fragoso> fragoso
<Fragoso> ,
<OEstagiario> bom dia a todos
<Elfon> Pessoal, excluir arquivo numa partição ext4 é seguro?
<KurtKraut> Elfon, Defina 'seguro'.
<Elfon> KurtKraut: quero excluir sem recuperação...vou fazer um bkp de arquivos pessoais pro note...como já tive um note roubado, fiquei frusttrado após isso
<Elfon> é só um bkp pra formatar o pc...depois vou apagar tudo]
<Elfon> pq partição ntfs qualquer software de fundo de quintal recupera
<KurtKraut> Elfon, Você tem que usar o comando wipe para isso. Ele apaga e escreve dados vazios em cima. Inviabiliza a recuperação;
<Elfon> legal
<Elfon> como faz isso
<Elfon> ?
<KurtKraut> Elfon, E se não me falha a memória, ele faz isso mais de uma vez para os mesmos blocos de HD. 'Mata bem morto' mesmo.
<KurtKraut> Elfon, Achei no Google esse blog: http://sejalivre.org/desbravando-o-comando-wipe/
<Elfon> KurtKraut: :)
<renatocoeli> Oi pessoal alguem algums
<renatocoeli>  Oi pessoal alguem tem ou pode indicar algum metodo simples para usar multiseat no ubuntu 14 ou 12?
<RenatoCoeli> URGENTE!!! -->Pessoal alguem tem ou pode indicar algum metodo simples para usar MULTISEAT no ubuntu 12.04 ou 14.04?
<Moisyes> Alguém sabe se já existe alguma correção para  o problema do ubuntu 14.04 não reconhecer as placas NVIDIA?
<Moisyes> does anyone know wheater is there any patch to solve the bug that prevents Ubuntu 14.40 to detect NVIDIA GPU cards?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> mirqui  ola
<mirqui> oi astro , como vai você ?
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Iniciante> e ai?!
<Iniciante> alguem vivo ?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<Iniciante> que bom astro
<Iniciante> por acaso entrei aqui
<Iniciante> acabei de instalar o ubuntu
<drone_> E ai pessoa
<drone_> boa noite
<AlphaDog> boa noite. Alguem poderia me ajudar?meu firefox não esta conseguindo conectar a internet...agradeço desde já.
<drone_> alguem quem me ajudar a configurar meu mysql, hoje ele acordou mt lerdo do que os dias anteriores...
<drone_> AlphaDog,  voce esta falando de que internet ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> e ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<AlphaDog> eu me conecto, mas aparece a mensagem "o firefox não consegue conectar a internet"
<AlphaDog> so q apesar d eu me conectar, não consigo navegar...
<astroo-> e tens ligaçao a net via outra coisa?
<drone_> AlphaDog,  ja olhou se tem algum proxy configurado ?
<AlphaDog> não
<drone_> entao olhe...
<AlphaDog> obrigado.
<drone_> conferiu ?
<AlphaDog> mas aparece a mensagem de q o firefox não consegue encontrar o servidor...
<drone_> desabilita
<drone_> o proxy
<drone_> se houver
<AlphaDog> ja fiz isso
<AlphaDog> mas nada mudou
<drone_> entao nao sei... heheh
<drone_> tente outro navegador
<AlphaDog> kkkkk
<drone_> da um ping em algum site
<drone_> ping www.uol.com.br
<AlphaDog> ja tentei
<drone_> nao funciona /
<drone_> ?
<AlphaDog> não funciona
<drone__> o que acontece quando pinga ?
<AlphaDog> não sei
<AlphaDog> sou novato no ubuntu
<AlphaDog> comecei a mexer sabado agora
<AlphaDog> ja digitei um monte de comandos no terminal mas nada funcionou...
<drone_> entao
<drone_> vc mexeu no arquivos hosts ?
<AlphaDog> não
<drone_> o ping nao responde nada ?
<drone_> nao retorna nada* ?
<AlphaDog> não
<drone_> pode ser o dns
<drone_> vc configurou placa de rede manualmente ?
<drone_> ou wireless
<AlphaDog> manualmente
<drone_> o que vc colocou no gateway ?
<AlphaDog> nada
<AlphaDog> o que eu tinha q colocar ?
<drone_> qual o ip da sua rede ?
<drone_> 192.168.254 ?
<drone_> tente  automatico e testa ai .
<AlphaDog> ja tentei o automatico
<drone_> e nada.. ?
<AlphaDog> nada
<drone_> ja reiniciou ?
<AlphaDog> tbm
<drone_> nao sei mais o que dizer, hehehe
<AlphaDog> kkkkkkk
<drone_> engracado vc estar aqui
<AlphaDog> pq ?
<drone_> pq vc tem internet, heheh
<AlphaDog> ela so funciona no w
<drone_> w ?
<AlphaDog> no windows, mas não no ubuntu
<drone_> vc ta onde agora ?
<AlphaDog> no windows
<drone_> e ta testando o ubuntu aonde?
<AlphaDog> na mesma maquina
<drone_> maqunia vrtual ?
<drone_> virtual ?
<AlphaDog> não
<drone_> como vc fez os testes que te disse ?
<AlphaDog> eu me lembrei q ja tinha feito antes, é q ja fiz tanta coisa q ja estou confuso...rs
<drone_> primeira vez que instala ?
<AlphaDog> ja digitei tanto codigo
<AlphaDog> ja pesquisei tanto
<drone_> formata entao..
<AlphaDog> ja tinha instalado a versão 11 mas não usei
<AlphaDog> voltei a programar em c e c++ a pouco tempo e percebi q seria bom usar o linux
<AlphaDog> vc ja tinha visto isso antes ?
<drone_> Alguem ai ja setou a config do mysql para otimizacao ?
<drone_> AlphaDog, +-
<drone_> pode ser o gateway
<drone_> dns
<drone_> pois vc nao pinga nada.
<drone_> eu acho que o irc nao usa o DNS
<drone_> nao tenho ctz...
<drone_> o gateway ta configurado, pois vc esta aqui ( rede exrterna )
<AlphaDog> entendi
<drone_> quanto tempo voce mexe com linux ?
<drone_> eu tenho uns 2 anos, uns 5 meses ja usando como desktop definitivo
<AlphaDog> a 3 dias
<drone_> ele nao receonhece meu wireless nativo, nunca tentei instalar,kkk
<drone_> coloquei um adaptaor usb wireless que eu tenho
<drone_> nem meu bluetooth funciona
<drone_> mas eh pq eu nao quis tentar.... trabalhoso..
<AlphaDog> sei como é
<AlphaDog> o pior q não consigo parar de mexer no sistema...
<AlphaDog> quanto mais eu mexo mais eu quero aprender...
<AlphaDog> vc programa em qual linguagem?
<BC517> AlphaDog, qual o modelo do seu adaptador?
<AlphaDog> cara, nem sei, faz 3 dias q eu comecei a mexer no linux...
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-03
<meilitro> ola todos
<astroo-> ola
<meilitro> presciso de uma ajudinda... instalei o ubuntu 14.04 em um note Dell Vostro 5470, e estou tendo problemas com o audio
<meilitro> pelo que vi, muitos usuários tem tido este problema... o som utilizando o alsa fica em mono, não consigo ativar o subwoofer
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<meilitro> obrigado
<Valdeni> não tenho conhecimento de programação e uso o ubuntu 1204, será que consigo atualizar para o 1404 sem perder meus arquivos?
<alvaro> faça um backup
<alvaro> e instala do zero
<Valdeni> os arquivos ficam todos numa unica pasta?
<alvaro> ficam em tese
<alvaro> depende do local onde voce os salva
<Valdeni> por exemplo: utilizo o mozilla thunderbird para email e gostaria de passar para o novo ubuntu. Consigo fazer isso?
<alvaro> salve seus dados fazendo um backup
<alvaro> se tentar atualizar direto, vai ter muitos problemas
<alvaro> (experiencia propria) :(
<Valdeni> ok Alvaro, vou seguir seu conselho.
<alvaro> :D
<alvaro> versão 32 ou 64 bits que vais usar?
<alvaro> a de 64 está dezenas de vezes mais rápida
<sergiodj> olá.  alguém está rodando o ubuntu 14.04 e possui o último GDB instalado?  eu preciso de um favor
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<sergiodj> já resolvi, obrigado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
<Sean_> Boa noite. Estou com problemas no  Mozilla firefoz. Sera q alguem pode m ajudar? Agradeço desde ja...
<Sean_> O mozilla firefoz, não tem permissão para acessar a internet...
<mxca> já instalei ubuntu 14.4 em cima do ruindows 8.1 e ele mesmo concluindo a instalação apresenta defeitos graves na inicialização, como corrigir tal problema?
<Elfon> Pessoal, tô com um problema em transferir dados pelo samba
<Elfon> prediso transferir uma grande quantidade de dados de um pc com liux e outro com rwin7...no meio da trasferencia o linux informa que o caminho de destino não é válido e o pc com rwin7 trava
<Elfon> pode ser memória?
<Elfon> drive de rede?
<Elfon> alo?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Elfon> Pessoal, o samba dá erro ao copiar grande volume de dados
<Elfon> o q pode ser?
<Ll3d> Bom dia. Existe algum comando de atalho já configurado, ou caminho em que eu possa configura-lo, para abrir o alternador de área de trabalho? Gostaria de não ter de usar o ícone na barra lateral para isso. Obrigado.
<ewertonsmit> alguem sabe me informar se tem como acessar os documentos da distribuição instalada lado alado .
<ewertonsmit> eu tive um problema grafico no ubuntu 14.04 e fiz uma instalação ao lado pois prescisava com urgência do notebook ,más gostaria de pegar os arquivos da distro anterior que esta com problemas da parte grafica
<Elfon> Pessoal, qual o comando pra reiniciar o smbclient?
<Elfon> ???
<GNUxxx> Boa tarde
<RenatoCoeli> Ola pessoal, Alguem ja configurou MultiSeat no Ubuntu 14.04?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<GNUxxx> Boa Tarde..
<GNUxxx> RenatoCoeli, eu ainda não
<GNUxxx> Ninguem codando?
<mirqui> vendo o jogo :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite mirqui
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> sim e tu
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<astroo-> tudo bem
<Touch> Hi
<Lucas_Galego> Tenho Radeon HD 6570 e está impossível iniciar o cd do ubuntu 14.04
<Lucas_Galego> Erro de vídeo direto, já usei aqueles modos avançados, vga=771 e etc
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<mirqui> tenta os drivers da canonical
<Lucas_Galego> Cada, nem inicia o cd de instalação.
<Lucas_Galego> fica aquela tela cheia de falhas
<mirqui> vc tem qual sistema ?
<KurtKraut> Lucas_Galego, E o que você fez para excluir que a fonte do problema seja o CD propriamente dito?
<Lucas_Galego> O fato de achar um monte de gente com o mesmo problema pelos fóruns e nenhuma solução.
<mirqui> qual sistema vc tem ?
<Lucas_Galego> Como assim? CD ubuntu 14.04 64x
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-04
<mirqui> 12.04 , 13 ou 14
<mirqui> antes tinha qual ?
<Lucas_Galego> Nenhum. Fiz a partição, já tenho win7 e quero usar o ubuntu tbm
<mirqui> já deu uma olhada na net para ver se as outras verções tem esta incompatibilidades
<mirqui> as verções anteriores a 14 ?
<Lucas_Galego> Ainda não. Pena ter que baixar uma anterior.
<mirqui> olha , a 12.04 é muito boa
<mirqui> e tbm é lts
<Lucas_Galego> Vou ver então.
<mirqui> mas vc pode ter uma porta de entrada
<Lucas_Galego> Abração!
<xGrind> placa de video da tanto problema assim? ;x
<Guest66866> boa noite, alguem sabe dizer como faço para ativar uma caixa de som que utiliza a usb para a conexão de audio e alimentação?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest66866> ok
<vS0uz4> olá galera! boa noite a todos/todas
<mirqui> põe no plug 66866
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> blza sousa , tudo bem :) ?
<vS0uz4> astroo-, tudo blz! tudo na paz!
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<vS0uz4> por aqui tudo blz, clima esfriando, frente fria vindo.
<astroo-> convem
<drone_> Boa Noite
<drone_> Alguem ai que trabalhe com mysql ?
<mirqui> não
<astroo-> ola
<drone_> astroo-,  tu trabalha com mysql ?
<astroo-> vai aos canais dele
<drone_> ok
<mirqui> haa boa , dá um list chanel
<astroo-> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<astroo-> alguns tem 2 #
<vS0uz4> drone qual problema com mysql?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<k9-> alguém aqui me ajuda
<k9-> pelo amor de deus
<Otavio_> olá bom dia! Estou instalando o Ubuntu 14.04 em um notebook acer com processador AMD A6, com o seguinte problema. Ele instala completamente sem erros, mas não inicia o sistema operacional, dá sem sistema instalado. Instalei apenas o ubuntu.
<alvaro> Otavio_ antes de instalar, voce testou em livecd?
<alvaro> e funcionou?
<Otavio_> sim funciona perfeitamente, uso o usb disk.
<alvaro> é estranho mesmo
<marciocastro> Olá Pessoal, sou novo aqui e estou adorando o UBUNTU 14...
<marciocastro> mas o som não funciona... como posso resolver isso?
<Otavio_> A instalação normal ele cira no hd duas partições de 1MB, uma no inicio e outra no final do disco, mas sem uso.
<Otavio_> Cria também as partições swap e raiz
<trash_> ??
<alvaro> otavio_  qual a configuração do seu pc?
<alvaro> completo
<Otavio_> AMD Quad-Core Processador A6-340M, video AMD Radeon HD 6520G, com 4GB DDR3 de memória ram. Precisa de mais informações?
<Otavio_> A6-3400M.
<Otavio_> Acer Aspire 4560-7828
<Bruno> Bom dia Pessoal. Sou iniciante no linux. Preciso instalar um driver no netbook e não sei o que fazer.
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
<Ubuntu-BR> boa tarde
<JC_ragabash> tentei instalar o ubuntu 14.04 e ele não funcionou o que tere acontecido de errado?
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Qual foi o erro exatamente?
<JC_ragabash> O programa não inicia
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Como assim o "programa não inicia"?
<JC_ragabash> ele fica carregando, mas não inicia
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> É a versão 32 ou 64 bits?
<JC_ragabash> 64
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Bem, partindo do princípio que o meu Ubuntu é o 14.04 e a arquitetura de processamento é 64 bits e tudo está funcionando perfeitamente, vamos ver as possíveis causas para esse quadro, que não é normal, vale salientar...
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Seu hardware é compatível com um sistema 64 bits?
<JC_ragabash> ele fica com a seguinte mensagem Serius errors were found while checking de disk drive for ^
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Seu hardware é compatível com um sistema 64 bits?
<JC_ragabash> sim
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> O Ubuntu é o único sistema no HD ou está em dual-boot?
<JC_ragabash> dual
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Você conseguiu instalar o sistema ou ele nem consegue formatar o HD?
<JC_ragabash> eu não consigo fazer absolutamente nada... eu estava com a versão 13
<JC_ragabash> e funcionava perfeitamente
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Você fez o upgrade ou fez uma instalação limpa?
<JC_ragabash> não o windows estava instalado, eu particionei o hd
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Estou me referindo se você apenas atualizou o Ubuntu para a nova versão ou baixou uma nova imagem no site e fez a formatação manual, entendeu?
<JC_ragabash> ah... eu baixei a imagem do site e não foi feita formatação
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Se não foi para fazer a formatação, para que você baixou uma imagem nova?
<JC_ragabash> deixa eu ver se entendi.... eu teria que formatar o hd pra utilizar a imagem, sem a formatação do hd da este erro?
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Você teria que formatar a partição que estava com o Ubuntu 13.xx e instalar o Ubuntu 14.04.
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Não precisa formatar o HD inteiro, apenas a partição que estava com o Ubuntu.
<JC_ragabash> durante a instalação não me foi pedido formatação da partição,
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Você já viu alguma instalação de sistema sem formatação?
<JC_ragabash> bem ainda não...mas como não pediu achei que fosse novidade
<JC_ragabash> estou tentando de novo no outro pc ao lado
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Não é porque não está escrito, de maneira explícita, a palavra “formatação” que esta não ocorra.
<JC_ragabash> entendi
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> TODOS os sistema operacionais precisam fazer uma formatação no HD antes de serem instalados.
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Você precisa formatar a partição que estava com o Ubuntu antigo e só depois instalar o Ubuntu novo.
<JC_ragabash> Este computador que eu estou instalando agora vai usar somente o unbuntu
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Há outros métodos para resolver o seu problema, mas como vejo que és iniciante, esta é a maneira mais simples e "fácil".
<JC_ragabash> qual é a outra maneira
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Vai por mim, não tente, pois pode piorar sua situação...
<JC_ragabash> e bom que aprendo
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/453411/ubuntu-14-04-not-booting-after-error-message-temp-could-not-be-mounted
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/58302/i-get-a-serious-errors-while-checking-the-disk-drives-for-boot-error-while-bo
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217829
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> http://wyldeplayground.net/upgrade-to-14-04-serious-errors-were-found-while-checking-the-disk-drive-for/
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Todas estas pessoas tiveram o mesmo problema que você...
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Eles modificaram o Grub para que o upgrade fosse bem sucedido.
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Não é um procedimento dos mais fáceis pois o Grub é o responsável por “dar boot" no Ubuntu, logo, se errares em sua configuração, podes perder o sistema.
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Lhe passarei alguns links em português de como fazer a instalação do Ubuntu com e sem o Windows.
<JC_ragabash> eu estou vendo tem uma que esta falando sobre o que erro que deu no meu pc
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGemWdSuYGo
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ps1auoXxPs
<GNUxxx> o 14.04 esta estavel na maquina de voces?
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aANlKXG954
<cyanoroma> GNUxxx-> No meu sistema está funcionando muito bem.
<cyanoroma> GNUxxx-> *No meu micro...
<JC_ragabash> eu tive problemas pra instalar
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Veja os vídeos que lhe passei e faça o que lhe recomendei que dará tudo certo.
<GNUxxx> Aqui ele tambem roda bem
<GNUxxx> da alguns erros... mas nao por conta do S.O... quando tava com o 13.04 eu atualizei o kernel algumas vezes e ficou com uns erros.... que ainda ficaram depois que atualizei pro 14.04
<GNUxxx> mas nada demais...
<cyanoroma> GNUxxx-> A mera "atualização" não é recomendada pois pode causar diversos erros. O ideal seria que formatasse a partição e fizesse uma instalação limpa do sistema.
<cyanoroma> GNUxxx-> Também não é recomendado instalares kernels que não são os fornecidos pela Canonical, pois estes podem deixar o sistema instável e desconfigurado.
<GNUxxx> Sim, eu ate li um pouco antes,,, mas fui fazendo as alterações apenas para testar mesmo
<GNUxxx> Acho que agora quando chegar as ferias... vou trocar de distro
<GNUxxx> só nao tenho certeza para qual vou mudar
<cyanoroma> GNUxxx-> Entendo... já testastes o Linux MInt?
<JC_ragabash> o problema estava na forma em que eu criei a mídia,
<GNUxxx> Linux Mint ainda não
<GNUxxx> dos que eu fui um pouco atraz os que me chamaram atenção...
<GNUxxx> foram Debian(puro), Slackware e ArchLinux
<GNUxxx> só estou esperando acabar as aulas de vez....
<JC_ragabash> valeu cyanoroma
<GNUxxx> pra ter ctz que nao vou precisar de nada que ta instalado aqui
<cyanoroma> JC_ragabash-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar.
<GNUxxx> cyanoroma, tu utiliza GNU/Linux a quanto tempo?
<cyanoroma> GNUxxx-> Utilizo há 3 anos.
<GNUxxx> eu ainda to indo pra 1 ano kkk
<GNUxxx> Alguem aqui pode me indicar o link do wine1.4
<GNUxxx> ?
<barna> GNUxxx, vc quer o repositorio?
<barna> GNUxxx, http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<cyanoroma> astroo--> Ola!
<astroo-> ola
<cyanoroma> *Olá
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<cyanoroma> mirqui-> Boa-noite!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem ?
<nuno_nunes> sim e tu
<mirqui> que bom , aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<nuno_nunes> que bom
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<nuno_nunes> novidades não há e ai
<mirqui> também não , tudo tranquilo
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> mirqui  ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> aqui também tudo bem
<alvaro> como faço para atualizar o drive de placa de video no Ubuntu ?
<mirqui> gerenciador de atualizações
<mirqui> ou vê se tem verções no site da placa para linux
<alvaro> mas não tem atualização?
<alvaro> mas os navegadores acusam a falta do drive
<alvaro> Descrição do adaptador	Intel Open Source Technology Center -- Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945G
<alvaro> ID do dispositivo	Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945G
<alvaro> ID do fornecedor	Intel Open Source Technology Center
<alvaro> Janelas aceleradas pela GPU	0/1 Basic Bloqueado para a sua placa de vídeo devido a problemas não resolvidos no driver.
<alvaro> Renderização WebGL	Bloqueado para a sua placa de vídeo devido a problemas não resolvidos no driver.
<alvaro> Versão do driver	1.4 Mesa 10.1.3
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Você usa alguma placa de vídeo dedicada?
<alvaro> Na Intel não tem
<mirqui> ou vc pode ver na central de programas tbm
<alvaro> a placa é essa
<alvaro> Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<alvaro> uso placa om board
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Qual é a versão do seu Ubuntu?
<alvaro> 14.04
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> 32 ou 64 bits?
<alvaro> 64
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/14.04/main/pool/main/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.5-0intel1_amd64.deb
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Apenas clique e baixe o arquivo.
<alvaro> abriu  uma janela, clico em download ou abrir com a central de programas?
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Download.
<alvaro> certo
<cyanoroma> Copie estas duas sequências no seu terminal: wget --no-check-certificate https://download.01.org/gfx/RPM-GPG-KEY-ilg -O - | \
<cyanoroma> sudo apt-key add -
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> wget --no-check-certificate https://download.01.org/gfx/RPM-GPG-KEY-ilg-2 -O - | \
<cyanoroma> sudo apt-key add -
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Deve-se ter "OK" nas duas.
<xGrind> RPM ?
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Acabou?
<alvaro> 112 megas ???
<alvaro> é isso???
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Aonde estás vendo 112 mg?
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Me mande um print.
<alvaro> espere um pouco minha net é lenta
<alvaro> imagebin o google bloquiou
<alvaro> vai pelo pastebin
<alvaro> me passe denovo os comandos do terminal, separadamnete
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> http://pastebin.com/kGinmzUQ
<alvaro> mas sem sudo ???
<cyanoroma> Execute os dois comando com o sudo na frente.
<alvaro> não mudou nada nos navegadores de internet
<xdoctor> alguém que utilize rsync ??
<xdoctor> como voce faria para sincronizar as pastas, porém quer excluir uma pasta
<xdoctor> ??
<xdoctor> --exclude pasta não remove a pasta que eu baixei para o destino.
<xdoctor> ou posso remover aquilo manualmente?
<sUbMuNdO> alguem sabe dizer pq toda vez q reinicio o computer a placa de rede desativa? sistema win 7 sei que aqui é ubuntu mas tou procurando e nao acho!
<mirqui> não sei te dizer cara
<mirqui> não é erro no driver ?
<mirqui> tenta gerenciador de dispositivos
<mirqui> hardware
<mirqui> e dá uma olhada
<sky_> Não estou conseguindo instalar o ubuntu no meu hd externo. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ou o subzero
<mirqui> eles são avançados
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-05
<WaGjUb> salve salve galera
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ;) ?
<WaGjUb> tudo certo e com vc?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<astroo-> ola
<WaGjUb> hehehe, cara o que o pessoal costuma conversar aqui?
<astroo-> 1 pouco
<astroo-> para o povo brasileiro e quase nada
<mirqui> ahaha aqui se descasca abaixaqui
<WaGjUb> ksapoksoaps que triste :(
<mirqui> quando da problema o pc , aqui é a solução :)
<WaGjUb> serio? xP
<mirqui> mas sou novo aqui tbm
<WaGjUb> eu n manjo nda de linux =/  queria aprender
<WaGjUb> eu tb ehuehuehue
<mirqui> tem um monte de tutoriais na internet
<skygnew_> Já instalaram e usaram um?
<skygnew_> uma distribuição linux?
<mirqui> começa como foca
<WaGjUb> sim tutorial é o que n falta =D
<WaGjUb> tipo quando eu fazia o tecnico de informatica ha uns 5 anos atras inventei de usar o ubuntu
<skygnew_> Para quem gosta um pouco mais de tecnologia, computadores o linux é algo como uma obra de arte ;)
<WaGjUb> pedi o cd e instalei
<WaGjUb> mas não me senti confortável e voltei pro tio Bill
<mirqui> tá louco , em uma semana , formatei o pc 3 vezes
<mirqui> para o tio bill nova licença windows
<WaGjUb> sim, por isso quero aprender, principalmente a manjar bem do terminal
<mirqui> o terminal é o dos do linux
<WaGjUb> yepp
<skygnew_> shell
<mirqui> tbm
<WaGjUb> yepp xD
<skygnew_> WaGjUb: está com o linux instalado?
<WaGjUb> estou baixando
<skygnew_> ubuntu?
<WaGjUb> vou colocar numa vm
<skygnew_> mirqui: usa? ubuntu?
<mirqui> sim
<WaGjUb> sim o ubuntu
<skygnew_> isso, WaGjUb. Começa assim para não ter erro.
<mirqui> ahahah sim
<skygnew_> Sem preça, não se aprende de uma hora para outra, e tem muita coisa a se fuçar, lindo d+
<mirqui> é a mesma coisa do windows
<mirqui> só muda a linguagem
<skygnew_> nãããããão
<WaGjUb> vou entrar agora nesse semestre em Ciencias da computação ou Analise e desenvolvimento de sistemas,  por isso acho que é interessante começar ja a me adaptar com o Linux
<skygnew_> kkkk
<mirqui> em certas coisas nem isso
<skygnew_> win é win.. linux é linux.
<skygnew_> rs...
<assef> o
<mirqui> programação
<mirqui> c++
<skygnew_> legal WaGjUb realmente vai precisar se acustumar
<mirqui> c
<mirqui> html
<assef> c++ [e pa win
<mirqui> java
<mirqui> é comum aos dois
<skygnew_> você programa em ambas plataformas, com certeza as linguagens desenvolvidas são as mesmas, mas.. cada um tem uma estrutura bem diferente um do outro.
<mirqui> só a sintaxe
<skygnew_> rs
<mirqui> a lógica é a mesma
<skygnew_> estrutra diferente.
<skygnew_> muda tudo.
<mirqui> nada
<mirqui> if them else
<mirqui> do while
<skygnew_> then *
<mirqui> html
<mirqui> java
<mirqui> etc , etc
<skygnew_> sim, mas não seria isso que estou falando.
<mirqui> é a mesma ou quase a mesma coisa
<skygnew_> Cada um trabalha de uma maneira para interpretar o hardware, cada um tem seu sistema de comunição. Não é pq os dois são OS que são do mesmo jeito.
<assef> c não tem nada aver com c++
<mirqui> a diferença que eu acho é :
<mirqui> linux é robusto e free
<mirqui> leve
<mirqui> em 5gb ten-se tudo que se tem em 25 gb do windows
<WaGjUb> vocês trabalham em que?
<mirqui> eu só sou curioso
<WaGjUb> ehehue, mas é formado em alguma coisa?
<skygnew_> trabalho com criação. entusiasta programação + linux
<mirqui> sou tec. em contabilidade e ganhei meu pc com 14 anos
<mirqui> só que isso foi a muito tempo ahaha
<Rhayden> boa noite galerinha, alguém trabalha com winexe aqui no ubuntu ?
<skygnew_> mirqui: quantos anos tem hj?
<mirqui> 46 , e vc ;) ?
<skygnew_> 27
<WaGjUb> hehehe legal!!   Eu quero muito seguir a área de segurança de sistemas,  acho que focar em programação e redes vai ser o esquema
<skygnew_> boa noite, Rhayden.. oq precisa? com o winexe?
<mirqui> dá uma olhada nos vídeos da clavis
<skygnew_> WaGjUb: quanto tempo trabalha com isso? já montou redes? programou algo?
<astroo-> ola
<WaGjUb> eu tenho 19 anos =/  to torcendo para sair logo esse resultado do enem e ver se peguei uma federal dem ciencias da comp =D
<Rhayden> skygnew preciso trabalhar remotamente com meus servidores
<Rhayden> skygnew_ preciso trabalhar remotamente com meus servidores
<skygnew_> Rhayden: certo, e seus servs  são windows?
<mirqui> wag pega tutoriais de programação
<mirqui> no seu caso sobre segurança
<skygnew_> WaGjUb: já montou uma rede? ou programou algo?
<Rhayden> skygnew_ alguns são, por mais que não goste. não é minha escolha
<WaGjUb> skygnew n estou conseguindo mandar a priv msg
<skygnew_> Rhayden: entendo. Com o winexe nunca trabalhei antes.
<Rhayden> skygnew_ sim, eu prefiro ssh
<skygnew_> Mas posso tentar te ajudar, ou se divuglar mais qual problema que você está tendo, talvez alguem te ajude mais rapidamente, oq rola?
<skygnew_> Rhayden: rs.. s2 ssh
<Rhayden> skygnew_ a sintaxe no winexe esta correta, porém ele nao me retorna nada
<Rhayden> skygnew_ s2 ssh²
<WaGjUb> skygnew vc está recebendo minhas msg?
<skygnew_> respondi sorry WaGjUb
<skygnew_> Rhayden: =/ sem resposta é complicado de saber se é o programa ou algum firewall talvez no server? sabe qual porta ele trabalha? já testou em uma rede interna?
<fslima0> Rhayden: qual o problema?
<fslima0> talvez possa ajudar :|
<skygnew_> massa fslima0 ;)
<willian> boa noite
<willian> preciso instalar o java no ubuntu q14.04
<willian> como proceder
<willian> nao consigo acessar diversos sites por falta do java
<astroo-> ola
<willian> ola
<willian> pode me ajudar
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<willian> preciso instalar o aplicativo java no ubutntu 14.04
<willian> mas nao to consiguindo
<astroo-> tem 1 nome e comando esquesito que so li porque nao uso linux
<willian> humm
<willian> tem algum link que eu possa ver
<astroo-> nao
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Rops_> boa noite
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<paulo> boa noite a todos sou novo no ubuntu e acabei formatando uma particao no hd e agora quando eu reinicio aparece que esta faltando ou nao esta pronta uma unidade e ele ficou travando muito
<paulo> ?
<k9-> Os drivers da ATI funcionam com o Ubuntu?
<k9-> Digo o driver proprietário não o alternativo.
<alexmercatto> Prezados, estou tentando levantar uma VPN no Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, utilizei o Openswan para isso. O Servico Ipsec está ok, mas os dados nao trafegam por dentro da VPN, preciso usar algum comando iptables ou adicionar uma rota estatica?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<makraudi> helo
<Paes> Boa tarde!
<Rhayden> boa :P
<Paes> Sou novo nesse S.O. Estou achado o mesmo muito interessante, porém, encontro algumas dificuldades. Gostaria de saber como que faço para atualizar o meu S.O. via internet.
<Rhayden> abra o terminal
<Rhayden> ctrl + alt + t
<Rhayden> digite, apt-get update
<Rhayden> logo em seguida,  digite   apt-get upgrade
<Paes> Lendo Lista de Pacotes... ProntonE: Alguns arquivos de índice falharam no download, eles foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<Rhayden> tenta usar, sudo apt-get update
<Rhayden> e quando terminar, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Paes> Utilizei: sudo apt-get update          depois
<Paes> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Paes> depois.....
<Paes> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Paes> sudo apt-get dist-upgradenLendo Lista de Pacotes... ProntonConstruindo Árvore de Dependências... ProntonCalculando Atualização... Pronton0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<Rhayden> olha, se você pretende apenas manter o seu sistema atualizado, os comandos que lhe passei ja são suficientes
<Rhayden> seu sistema ja ta atualizado então
<Rhayden> usa só o upgrade
<Paes> ok.
<Rhayden> seu ubuntu é o  14.04 ?
<Paes> Não a versão que eu consegui instalar é antiga, MUITO ANTIGA......6.06...... acredito que é por isso que deve estar ocorrendo algum tipo de erro.
<Rhayden> olha, pq não tenta o ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Rhayden> teve algum problema com ele ?
<Paes> Eu baixei pela net, montei o DVD coloquei o boot em d: , só que ele não está rodando.....
<Paes> não reconhece o DVD com o 14.04
<Paes> verifiquei o autorun.....
<Rhayden> baxo a iso, gravo em dvd
<Rhayden> pelo site oficial do ubuntu ?
<Paes> sim . Baixei a iso. gravei em DVD....fiz todo o procedimento.......e não rodou.....
<Paes> Baixei pelo site oficial.
<Rhayden> Paes estranho, quais são as configuraçoes de seu computador ?
<Rhayden> Paes , ele deu o boot?  vcchegou a entrar na tela de instalação do sistema ?
<Paes> Não deu o boot. Deixei configurado na bios o boot pelo d:
<Paes> Estou utilizando um note antigo que estava desativado......
<Paes> troquei alguns HW
<Rhayden> Paes, vc configurou na bios para dar boot com o dvd correto ?
<Paes> Sim.
<Rhayden> Olha, se não deu boot creio que seja problema com o DVD
<Paes> Eu vou queimar um outro DVD.
<Rhayden> sim, tenta usa outro software
<Rhayden> qual vc usou ?
<Paes> Inclusive essa versão 6.06 que estou utilizando nem consigo configurar a rede sem fio.....
<Rhayden> o bom das versões recentes do ubuntu, é que durante a instalação ela reconhece todos os seus drivers conectados
<Paes> gravei pelo próprio gravador do accer.
<Rhayden> e instala pra você
<Paes> Isso é bom!
<Rhayden> olha, tenta baixar outro software
<Rhayden> e uma nova isso
<Paes> Rhayden, muito obrigado pela sua atenção! Agradeço de coração pelas dicas!!
<Rhayden> iso*
<Rhayden> Paes, por nada, precisando estamos ae
<Paes> Farei isso e depois eu volto para contar se deu certo.
<Rhayden> beleza!
<Paes> Muito obrigado!
<Paes> Um forte abraço para vc e todos da comunidade!
<mark06> por que o juju foi pro github?
<Rhayden> Paes, abraço!
<Paes> Espero um dia estar podendo contribuir em alguma coisa.
<Rhayden> ^^
<Paes> Valeu!
<linuxmen> E ai galeraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Rhayden> opa
<linuxmen> Ubuntu ainda existe no BRasil?
<Rhayden> cláro.
<Rhayden> ^^
<mark06> o juju foi pro github, estranho
<nuno_nunes> ola boa noite a todos
<Emilio_Eiji> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :D
<GNUxxx> Bom Fim de Tarde ;3
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<GNUxxx> Ola .. como via?
<GNUxxx> vai**
<astroo-> ola bem e tu?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi nuno , tudo bem ?
<nuno_nunes> sim e tu
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<GNUxxx> tudo na paz??
<GNUxxx> xD
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<GNUxxx> tudo certo =)
<GNUxxx> apenas pensando no que estudar kk
<GNUxxx> fazendo oque de bom ae ?
<GNUxxx> Algum de voces aqui visita sites da rede .onion ?
<mirqui> frioooooo , dentro de casa , entrochado até as orelhas :)
<mirqui> vou tomar café , :)
<GNUxxx> Ok...
<GNUxxx> acho que logo mais tambem vou preparar um cafe
<Freezedown> Fala pessoal, alguém de alguma Federal?
<astroo-> ola
<peteng> Gostaria de saber se possui alguma ferramenta que substitui o likewise
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<xGrind> peteng, pra q serve esse likewise?
<peteng> para ingressar um computador no active directory no windows server
<MVin> Olá
<MVin> estou adorando a experiencia Ubuntu
<astroo-> ola
<MVin> estamos usando em uma igreja para projetar midias
<MVin> porem, nao achei instruções na net para ocultar o lançador e o menu bar do segundo monitor
<MVin> alguém sabe como faço?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<MVin> valeu astroo
<astroo-> de nada
<hggdh> MVin: clique na engrenagem, no topo à direita; lá escolha "System Settings"; lique, então, na primeira entrada no topo à esquerda (Appearance); o segundo tab (Behaviour) tem a opção para esconder o lançador
<hggdh> lamentavelmente, meu sistema é em Ingles
<MVin> entao... minha versao nao aparece isso... ubuntu 14
<hggdh> 14.04, não existe Ubuntu 14
<MVin> isso...
<hggdh> MVin: se não aparece a engrenagem ao topo da tela, não estás a usar Unity.
<MVin> perfeito... o lançador deu certo
<MVin> você estava certo caro hggdh
<MVin> e quanto ao menu bar, é possível ocultá-lo?
<hggdh> MVin: no topo da tela?
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-06
<MVin> sim... a barra cinza escuro com o icone engrenagem
<MVin> ela tambem aparece no segundo monitor
<hggdh> esta é fixa, não há como esconde-la
<MVin> o que você me sugere amigo?
<hggdh> heh. Aceite a barra como ela está :-)
<MVin> eu agradeço pela ajuda com o lançador
<MVin> muito obrigado
<MVin> abraço
<hggdh> []s
<Hug0x> pessoal
<Hug0x> to precisando de ajuda
<Hug0x> na instalação
<Hug0x> do wine
<Hug0x> alguém pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> poe a duvida toda e da sempre uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> re ola
<Hug0x> preciso da ajuda pra instalar o mono
<astroo-> poe a duvida toda
<Hug0x> Instalei o Wine
<Hug0x> E preciso instlar o Office
<Hug0x> só que ele trava
<Hug0x> pedindo esse Mono
<Hug0x> e eu nao sei o que é
<Hug0x> preciso de ajuda
<xGrind> Hug0x, qual office?
<Hug0x> 2010
<Hug0x> e eu tenho o último Ubuntu
<Hug0x> 14
<Hug0x> xGrind: eí
<Hug0x> xGrind:  eaí
<xGrind> Hug0x, instala o office 2007 q vai. tem uns tutoriais na net ensinando ao instalar o office 2010, mas eu nao testei ainda. uso so o libreoffice mesmo
<Hug0x> o duro que não abre nada dos offices
<Hug0x> saca?
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<O00O> mamaezinha... que netsplit flood do diabo!!! os staffs devem estar pirando...
<GNUxxx> ?
<LACabeza> aew povo
<egypcio> licensed: que raios de maluco é esse tomando vitamina, mermão? lol.
<egypcio> fizesse aí tb?
<guto_> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu junto com o win 8.1
<guto_> ele instalou e aparece a opção para iniciar com o ubuntu ou win8.1
<guto_> porém quando clico no ubuntu da erro
<guto_> não abrena nada
<guto_> Alguém saberia me dizer o que fazer?
<guto_> eu instalei diretamente de dentro do win
<guto_> Alguém poderia me dar um help?
<guto_> Muito grato
<egypcio> licensed :~
<sUbMuNdO> boa tarde, estou com um problema em uma placa de rede realtek pcie ge controller on-board , rtl 8111/8168/8411, o computador tinha windows7, fiz uma limpeza retirando alguns programas, mas quando reinicia a internet nao funciona fica o x vermelho na conexao, dai desinstalei, baixei os drivers instalei mas quando reinicia nao funciona a internet! dai baixei uma imagem do lubuntu 14.04 desktop, criei um live pen com a imagem
<sUbMuNdO> do ubuntu mas a rede nao funcionou, alguem tem algumas dica?
<fernando> olá
<Guest40077> Gostaria de saber como faço para configurar o meu ubuntu 13.10 saucy para montar o cartão sd automaticamente
<Megabyte> Oi, pessoal
<Megabyte> qual é a terminologia que o Ubuntu adotou para o "Dasher" em português?
<Megabyte> Alguém?
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
<JotaPJr> Boa tarde pessol.
<cyanoroma> JotaPJr-> Boa-tarde!
<JotaPJr> Estou tendo um problema com a instalação do Ubuntu 14.04
<cyanoroma> JotaPJr-> Qual é o problema?
<Megabyte> cyanoroma, boa tarde
<Megabyte> Qual é o nome em português pra "Dasher"?
<JotaPJr> Na janela de Tipo de Instalação, ele não aceita nenhum tipo de repartição (ao menos tentei umas 10)
<cyanoroma> Megabyte-> Lançador.
<sUbMuNdO> tentar novamente,boa tarde baixei uma imagem do lubuntu 14.04 desktop,criei um live pen com a imagem do ubuntu mas a rede nao funcionou, alguem tem algumas dica? placa de rede realtek pcie ge controller on-board , rtl 8111/8168/8411
<cyanoroma> JotaPJr-> Detalhe um pouco mais...
<Megabyte> cyanoroma, obrigado
<cyanoroma> Megabyte-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar. :)
<JotaPJr> Necessita de que seja criado uma área de Swap para instalar o Ubuntu? o meu problema está nisto mesmo, se possivel posso upar uma foto no face e mandar o link aqui. (Se possivel)
<cyanoroma> JotaPJr-> Você quer o Ubuntu como único sistema no HD ou estás fazendo dual-boot?
<JotaPJr> Dual-boot
<JotaPJr> Preciso dos 2 para a faculdade.
<cyanoroma> JotaPJr-> Você já fez esse procedimento antes ou é a primeira vez?
<JotaPJr> Tentei instalar dentro do Windows, porém ele pede para reiniciar e tirar o CD, quando iniciado o sistema, volta a pedir para reiniciar o PC e executar por boot..... sendo assim fica sempre com um circuito sem fim.
<cyanoroma> JotaPJr-> Você já fez esse procedimento antes ou é a primeira vez?
<JotaPJr> Já fiz, sempre aceitou instalação junto ao windows
<cyanoroma> JotaPJr-> Qual seria o sistema ao lado do Ubuntu:
<cyanoroma> JotaPJr-> Qual seria o sistema ao lado do Ubuntu?
<JotaPJr> Win 7
<cyanoroma> JotaPJr-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aANlKXG954
<cyanoroma> JotaPJr-> Assista e aprenda...
<JotaPJr> Ok, obrigado
<cyanoroma> JotaPJr-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar. :)
<JotaPJr> Obrigado, deixa retornar ao trabalho.
<douglasgc> Dúvida: ao instalar o Ubuntu em meu notebook que tem o Windows 8.1 instalado numa partição da HD de 1Tb, o Ubuntu não reconheceu o Windows e considerou a aHD como sendo integral, não particionada! Como devo proceder para instalar o Ubuntu em paralelo com o Win 8.1?
<cyanoroma> douglasgc-> http://sitjunior.com.br/blog/solucao-final-para-dual-boot-uefi-com-windows-8-e-ubuntu/
<cyanoroma> douglasgc-> http://sejalivre.org/como-fazer-dual-boot-entre-o-windows-8-e-o-ubuntu/
<cyanoroma> douglasgc-> http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/dual-boot-com-windows-8-e-ubuntu-12-10-uefi/
<cyanoroma> douglasgc-> Aproveite!
<douglasgc> obrigado!
<cyanoroma> douglasgc-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar. :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<cyanoroma> mirqui-> Boa-tarde!
<holahola> boa tarde
<cyanoroma> holahola-> Boa-tarde!
<holahola> procuro trabalho
<gadi_> holahola ?
<gadi_> boa tarde
<holahola> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<cyanoroma> astroo--> o/
<holahola> ola
<astroo-> ola e ola
<GNUxxx> Bom FIm de Tarde =))
<astroo-> para ti tambem
<GNUxxx> fazendo oque de bao ae?
<astroo-> caçar noticias
<GNUxxx> sobre?
<astroo-> tudo que seja serio
<GNUxxx> saquei
<GNUxxx> encontrou algo interessante?
<astroo-> ando na conversa para variar
<andre_> algu'em pode me ajudar comprei um hd novo e quero instalar ubuntu
<andre_> estou rodado ele pelo pen drive
<andre_> a versao que esta no pen drive nao instala
<andre_> agora estou baixando essa versao do site de voc^es
<andre_> o que eu devo fazer ?
<andre_> alguem poderia dar um help
<andre_> valeu
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<GNUxxx> relax man
<andre_> valeu
<GNUxxx> voce ta baixando a 14.04?
<andre_> acabou de chegar
<GNUxxx> certo man
<GNUxxx> nesse momento voce ja esta em uma versao live de Linux?
<andre_> sim estou pelo pen drive
<GNUxxx> certo que versao é ?
<andre_> 12.044
<andre_> 12.04.4 lts
<GNUxxx> otimo e ja terminou o download do 14.04?
<GNUxxx> vamos fazer isso juntos... eu acabei de dar start no downlaod do 14.04 aqui... pq vou vou instalar na casa de um amigo la pra ele
<GNUxxx> user@computer:~$ usb-creator-gtk
<andre_> massa kra valeu mesmo
<GNUxxx> voce sabe abrir o terminal ?
<andre_> sei
<GNUxxx> se não souber use o atalho control alt T
<GNUxxx> apos isso digite o seguinte no terminal
<GNUxxx> usb-creator-gtk
<andre_> ta aberto o terminal
<GNUxxx> Oks... digite isso e de um enter... vai abrir um programinha se ele ja estiver instalado ae
<GNUxxx> Abriu ou não ?
<andre_> ele abri o programa
<andre_> agora eu fa'co  o que
<GNUxxx> o programa é bem simples....
<GNUxxx> na parte de cima la... voce clika em other... e seleciona a imagina do ubuntu que voc ebaixou...
<GNUxxx> ubuntu 14.04 LTS.iso... deve ser algo assim o nome
<GNUxxx> logo abaixo de Disk to Use... voce escolhe o seu pen drive.... provavelmente ele ja vai estar selecionado
<GNUxxx> Seria melhor pra isso usar um pendrive... alem desse que voce esta usando como live usb
<GNUxxx> e depois de seguir esses passos... somente clikar em make startup disk
<GNUxxx> Vou ficar um pouco ausente... mas siga esse passos e voce vai conseguir instalar o ubuntu no seu micro =)
<GNUxxx> jaja eu retorno
<andre___> kra
<andre___> gunsxxxx acho que é isso
<andre___> veu meusmo mano raxo grandão
<andre___> instalou perfeito aki
<andre___> valeu mano raxo grandão mesmo
<GNUxxx> tranquilo parceiro...
<GNUxxx> oque eu souber... vou compartilhar com que nao sabe ainda *.*
<GNUxxx> e o nick é GNU kkk
<GNUxxx> so tem o xxx... pq alguem ja usava GNU
<GNUxxx> em homeganem ao sistema GNU/Linux
<andre___> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jhonnes> ?//
<jhonnes> alguem sabe ou ytem a chave de autenticação do idioma
<jhonnes> e onde fica os jogos
<jhonnes> e onde fica os jogos///
<jhonnes> ????/
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<jhonnes> valeu astrro
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Qual é o seu sistema?
<jhonnes> ubuntu 14.04
<cyanoroma> astroo-->Por que você não o responde?
<jhonnes> 14.04
<jhonnes> ubuntu 14.04
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Bem, as "configurações de idioma" estão nas "configurações do sistema".
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> O nome é: "Suporte a idiomas".
<jhonnes> mas como ficar tudo em portugues
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Clique lá...
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Já clicou?
<jhonnes> pronto tô lá
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Vá em: "Instalar/remover idiomas...".
<jhonnes> pronto
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Selecione "Português (Brasil) e clique em aplicar alterações.
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Reinicie o sistema e pronto!
<jhonnes> pede autenticação
<jhonnes> qual seria
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Sua senha.
<jhonnes> ?
<jhonnes> a password
<jhonnes> ah ta
<jhonnes> depois só reiniciar
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Depois clique em "Aplicar alterações".
<jhonnes> ?
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Depois clique em "Aplicar a todo sistema".
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Coloque "Português (Brasil)" como primeiro.
<jhonnes> outra duvida
<jhonnes> blz
<jhonnes> aqui
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Coloque "Português (Portugal)" como segundo.
<jhonnes> tentando fazer
<jhonnes> onde fica os games
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> E "English" como terceiro.
<jhonnes> ?
<jhonnes> muito obrigado cyanoroma
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> No Unity escreva "jogos".
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar.
<astroo-> cyanoroma> astroo-->Por que você não o responde?   nao uso linux
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Quer que eu lhe mande um print de como deve ficar as configurações do idioma?
<cyanoroma> astroo--> E estás aqui fazendo?
<jhonnes> não consegui acha o unity
<cyanoroma> astroo--> Enfim, deixa pra lá... não é da minha conta.
<jhonnes> onde fica
<astroo-> dar 1 nadinha de ajuda no que sei
<jhonnes> queria jogar aquele jogo do pinguim
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Sabe essa barra lateral do Ubuntu?
<jhonnes> sei
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> O ícone superior, que tem a logo do Ubuntu?
<jhonnes> sim pronto]
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Clique nele e escreva: jogos
<jhonnes> pronto
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Apareceu algo?
<jhonnes> sim alguns jogos
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Aqui no meu sistema apareceram 3 jogos...
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Não são muitos, mas podes instalar outros pela Central de programas do Ubuntu.
<jhonnes> nesse
<jhonnes> mesmo site né
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> É só clicar nele e escrever: Central de programas que ele irá reconhecer.
<jhonnes> no unity
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Unity não é um site, ele é parte do seu ambiente gráfico.
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Deixa pra lá... você não vai entende. Apenas clique e escreva.
<cyanoroma> *entender
<cyanoroma> *Ou melhor, digite.
<jhonnes> ta blz
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Quando você abrir a "Central de programas" é só você ir em "Jogos" e estará disponível vários para você baixar e instalar no seu sistema.
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> São 942 jogos para ser mais preciso.
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> E você tem a possibilidade de instalar o "Steam" que é a maior plataforma de jogos do mundo.
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Por mais que nem todos os jogos da Steam rodam no Linux, muitos já rodam.
<cyanoroma> *rodem
<jhonnes> o meu não apareceu central de programas
<jhonnes> apareceu agora
<jhonnes> valeu desculpas te atrapalhar
<jhonnes> brigadão
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar. Precisa de algo mais?
<jhonnes> não brigado
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Sem problemas, fico feliz em ter ajudado, qualquer coisa estamos aqui.
<jhonnes> é só outra coisinha
<jhonnes> já vem com antivirus
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> O Ubuntu?
<jhonnes> ou tenho q baixar um
<jhonnes> é
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Não, devido as proteções do sistema e pelo baixíssimo índice de infecções por malware, não há necessidade de um antivírus. Há necessidade de cuidado ao navegar, tendo isso, basta.
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Posso lhe recomendar um ebook?
<jhonnes> pode
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> É muito bom para novos usuários do Ubuntu.
<jhonnes> então se por acaso entrar em algum site
<jhonnes> que tenha virus ele acusa
<jhonnes> ?
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Não.
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Bem, isso é algo muito extenso para dizer a um iniciante, mas vou tentar...
<jhonnes> tá
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Grande parte dos malwares que são criados são feitos para Windows e não para o Linux.
<jhonnes> pq
<jhonnes> ?
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Porque o Windows é o sistema mais usado.
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Logo, o malware se espalharia muito mais rápido.
<astroo-> android ja anda proximo do windows
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Tenho um artigo muito bom para você.
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2014/02/por-que-linux-android-nao-pega-virus.html
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> É um tema muito extenso como eu disse, se estivesse na sua frente seria melhor.
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Meus dedos realmente ficariam doloridos de tanto digitar...
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Vou me aproveitar do material que já está disponível na internet.
<jhonnes> muito obrigado
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Sem problemas...
<GNUxxx> que massa ver as pessoas ajudando as outras *.*
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Você usa o Ubuntu há quanto tempo?
<jhonnes> comecei hoje
<jhonnes> mas obrigado
<jhonnes> saindo pra desbravaar olinux
<jhonnes> abraços
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Sério? Seja bem vindo!
<cyanoroma> jhonnes-> Abraços!
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-07
<magnoasm> Boa noite a todos.
<magnoasm> Muito embora não tenha muita experiência, sou fâ do ubuntu.
<astroo-> ola
<magnoasm> mas tem algo que nesta nova versão não estou conseguindo instalar. Não estou conseguindo fazer funcionar efeito fogo do compiz  no unity
<magnoasm> tem solução
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<SirRocha> Ola, tentei instalar o ubuntu 14,04 no meu pc, porem quando ele vai entrar na area de trabalho, da um erro e a tela fica verde, alguem me ajuda? Ps: Sou novo em linux
<astroo-> ola
<SirRocha> Alguem sabe oq eu posso fazer?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> SirRocha  ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<jrkss> Bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<KsTIEL> Bom dia, pessoal!
<romil_> bom dia
<KsTIEL> Eu estou tentando trabalhar com dois monitores aqui pra assistir a final do brasileiro de LoL mas não estou conseguindo. Quando coloco pra abrir o vídeo em fullscreen, ele sempre abre no notebook. Como faço para abrir no monitor que eu conectei no notebook?
<cle> olá gostaria ajuda sobre o ubuntu. Sou leigo no assunto mas quero começar a usá-lo, pois vejo muitas vantagens.
<cle> Tentei mas  não consegui como solicitar o cd para instalação.
<Joedson> Sou novo usuario e estou gostando do SO
<Joedson> só estou tenho um probleminha para conectar meu celular
<GNUxxx> Bom Fim de Tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<GNUxxx> SAlve salve
<astroo-> ola
<k9-> salve
<astroo-> ola
<GNUxxx> tudo na boa?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<GNUxxx> tranquiilo pensando no que vou fazer hj
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-08
<dinho_> por favor como intalar o ubuntu
<astroo-> livecd ou pen
<dinho_> pen
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> e diz que pc tens em hardware
<dinho_> um amd phenom x3, 4 gb de memoria, 320g hd
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> a versao 64 entao
<dinho_> não 32
<alvaro> por que 32 ?
<astroo-> para ram maior que 3g
<dinho_> a placa é de 32
<dinho_> duas memo de 2gb
<alvaro> a minha tambem é
<alvaro> e uso a de 64
<dinho_> entaw blz vamo pelo q vc falou
<alvaro> só que só reconhece 3.1 gigas o resto vai para a memoria de video
<dinho_> ai sim
<alvaro> já tentei atualizar o drive da placa mãe, para 64 bits
<xGrind> alguem sabe me dizer que ferramenta o ubuntu no apt-get? Por ex, no Mageia é possivel escolher entre wget, curl e aria2
<alvaro> mas ainda não consegui
<dinho_> quero saber se realmente eu consigo abrir meu hd externo pelo linux, naum consigo acessa-lo no windows, se consigo resgatar meus dados lá
<alvaro> depende
<dinho_> como assim?
<alvaro> o HD externo não tem avarias
<alvaro> eu tenho um, funciona perfeitamente
<dinho_> sim, ele fica piscando 3 x e para, mas naum abre
<alvaro> o que tem nesse  HD ?
<alvaro> se for programas para o Windows, alguns poderam não funcionar mesmo
<dinho_> fotos, videos, coisas do genero
<alvaro> teste , é bem capaz de funcionar
<dinho_> pelo q pesquisei pelo linux tem como
<alvaro> faz o seguinte, teste o ubuntu em live cd, conecte o HD externo e veja se ele reconhec
<alvaro> *reconhece
<alvaro> qual a marca e o tamanho deste HD
<dinho_> mas e se eu instalar via pen, no momento naum tenho cd
<dinho_> samsung 500gb
<alvaro> tenho 1 Seaget de 1 Tera e funciona direitinho
<alvaro> via pen drive aí já não sei
<dinho_> pq é diferente a instalação
<dinho_> ?
<alvaro> não é instalar, e sim testar se o pc "roda" certinho o sistema
<alvaro> por isso existe o live cd
<dinho_> ah tah
<dinho_> entaw tem q ser via cd pra fazer com dual
<alvaro> não, só para testar
<alvaro> instalar mesmo pode ser pelo cd ou USB mesmo
<alvaro> digo, pendrive
<dinho_> como faço
<dinho_> ?
<alvaro> faz o que ?
<alvaro> instalar ou testar?
<dinho_> a instalação
<alvaro> espere um minutinho
<dinho_> blz
<alvaro> http://ubuntued.info/3-maneiras-de-instalar-o-ubuntu-atraves-duma-pen-usb
<alvaro> tente isso
<alvaro> olha nunca fiz isso, sempre instalei pelo CD
<dinho_> obg cara
<alvaro> mas espero que te ajude
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<slacko24115> eu n creio q tem alguem aqui
<dinho_> gostaria de saber qual melhor versão do ubuntu
<dinho_> ?
<dinho_> acabei de instalar o ubuntu e da demorando muito pra terminar
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Volka> Hello
<Volka> I'm in brasil
<Volka> arrived yesterday.
<mirqui> speak portuguese , please :)
<Volka> I'm in Rio, what are some weird things to do around the next few days.
<Volka> mirqui, no fala portuguese ;(
<mirqui> espanhol ?
<Volka> no sorry. I only speak Arabic, English and French
<mirqui> :( my english is more or less
<Volka> its good.
<Volka> your english is fine
<mirqui> I know a few words
<mirqui> google translator :)
<Volka> I'm here for the world cup
<Volka> ah.
<Volka> Google translator does a fine job.
<mirqui> speak your problem :) ?
<Volka> I dont have a problem at all, I just flew over to Brasil and I'm in Rio for another week; Looking for some ideas and some suggestions on weird things to do around here.
<mirqui> I'm southern, interior, do not think I could help you
<marcospaulo2a> oi?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Gorki> Alguem tem link ubuntu x64 iso?
<hggdh> Gorki: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=ubuntu+64+bit+iso
<Gorki> obrigado
<GNUxxx> Alguem poderia por favor me mandar o link do wine 1.4 pra mim compilar aqui?
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<cyanoroma> astroo--> o/
<astroo-> ola
<GNUxxx> Salve
<astroo-> ola
<carom> Fala galera! Boa noite!
<GNUxxx> Boa Noite
<GNUxxx> como vai?
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> e ola
<carom> POR FAVOR, gostaria de confirmar algo: Estou querendo botar o ubuntu 14.04 PORÉM há alguns dias me aconselharam a instalar a versao de 64 BITS *** MESMO sabendo que meu laptop é de 32 BITs ... !
<carom> Por favor, qual a opiniao de voces ?
<carom> Pela logica o correto seria eu colocar o de 32 Bits (que é meu por padrao) ...
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<carom> Mas alguem ja disse aqui que era melhor eu botar o de 64Bits... e  no site principal APARECE QUE O RECOMENDADO SAO 64 Bits ( acredito que isso possa ser pq hoje em dia a maioria dos computadores estao vindo em 64 bits )
<spantalho> penso que sim
<spantalho> eu utilizo a versão 64 bits dessa distro porque meu notebook suporta 64 bits
<spantalho> você não conseguirá instalar a versão 64 bits num computador 32 bits
<spantalho> a não ser que exista alguma configuração durante a instalação que eu desconheça
<GNUxxx> ate é possivel instalar sim
<spantalho> penso que só será possível instalar 64 bits num computador com essa arquitetura
<GNUxxx> porem... voce vai ter problemas diversos
<spantalho> hum, como isso seria feito?
<spantalho> ah tá
<spantalho> justamente
<GNUxxx> ate porque a instruções em assembly são diferentes
<GNUxxx> de 32 pra 64bits
<spantalho> bom, nos computadores onde você consegue instalar não é
<spantalho> você terá problemas mesmo
<spantalho> justamente
<spantalho> eu penso que seja isso
<spantalho> se estiver errado tenho interesse em entender isso também.....
<GNUxxx> instala o 32 bits =)
<GNUxxx> se quiser depois realizar testes.... baixa o 64bit e upa ele um uma maquina virtual
<spantalho> recomendadíssimo
<spantalho> apoio hein
<GNUxxx> eu particularmente uso o 14.04 64bits... ate agora
<GNUxxx> ainda esse mes eu acho que vou mudar de distor
<GNUxxx> distro**
<GNUxxx> só ainda não consegui decidir para qual distro vou migrar?
<GNUxxx> !*
<carom> Hm
<carom> vlw
<GNUxxx> tranquilo... e continue fazendo isso... antes de acreditar em dicas que parecem absurdas... sempre pergunte a mais pessoas =))
<GNUxxx> assim vai evitar passar por varias dores de cabeça ;3
<carom> Mas uma coisa eu afirmo... o contrário é possivel e ate agora está ótimo. Eu instalei o ZORIN de 32 bits no laptop do meu pai que é de 64 Bits
<GNUxxx> ZOrin eu não conheço
<mirqui> eu tenho um cd do zorim
<mirqui> é compacto
<mirqui> a princípio é só em inglês , não consegui configurar o portugês do brasil
<Guest88836> Pessoal como faço para instalar o airport do macmini no ubuntu 14
<Guest88836> ??
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<AldoRaine> sudo apt-get install airport-utils
<AldoRaine> airport-utils - utilitários de gerenciamento e configuração para estações base Apple AirPort
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<EDSF> bom sono para todos.
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<Madelyn> bom diaaaaaa...
<Rudolf> dia
<Lorival> Gostaria de saber um programa leitor de PDF para o ubuntu, mas que possa ser parecido com o Adobe Reader ou até o mesmo... o q eu tenho não é muito funcional
<Rudolf> Lorival: existe adobe reader para linux
<Rudolf> Lorival: e tem o mupdf, zathura, okular
<Lorival> No Adobe Reader tinha como usar marcador de texto, e salvar o pdf com tal alteração
<Rudolf> Lorival: nops
<Rudolf> Lorival: adobe reader linux não tem
<Lorival> humm, então qual programa pode substituir?
<Lorival> eu usava o adobe qnd tinha win7
<Lorival> já tentei instalar o adobe, mas o pc alertava q poderia ser um programa mal intencionado...
<Rudolf> Lorival: tu deve ter feito errado
<Lorival> e como é q eu posso fazer? pode me ajudar?
<Rudolf> Lorival: eu nunca editei pdf de modo "easy", então acho que o prgrama que uso não lhe seria útil (latex e derivados)
<Rudolf> Lorival: no entanto, o google recomenda este: http://sejalivre.org/edite-qualquer-pdf-com-master-pdf-editor-ubuntu/
<Lorival> certo, ver aqui...
<Rudolf> boa sorte
<Lorival> mas a alteração é simples, é só marcar um parágrafo com um tipo marcador de texto q usamos.... e salvar é claro
<Rudolf> Lorival: simples ou não precisa de um programa que suporte
<Lorival> ou tipo colocar um X em um tópico, e tal....
<Lorival> certo
<Lorival> obrigado pela ajuda, pelo q vi aqui acho q é um programa bom
<Lorival> bom, há um problema, olhei no site, e procurei o programa na central de aplicativos, lá ñ o tem
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Rudolf> Lorival: procurou no google? "como instalar?"
<mirqui> http://www.buscador.sempreupdate.org/
<mirqui> buscador expecífico para assuntos linux
<Lorival> estou vendo aqui ainda hehe
<Rudolf> mirqui: para que usar isso se ele usa o google? basta usar direto o google não?
<mirqui> bom , é expecífico para linux
<Lorival> hum... é; já tinha pesquisado no Google um pouco mas ñ achei algo q ajudasse
<mirqui> as vezes nem sempre o que se procura vem logo no início nas pesquisas
<Rudolf> Lorival: já tentou na página de donwload?
<Rudolf> Lorival: http://code-industry.net/free-pdf-editor.php
<Lorival> é
<Rudolf> tem *.deb ali
<Lorival> nessa já, mas no site q recomendava esse site tinha os comandos....
<Rudolf> use os comandos
<Rudolf> ou leia a documentação do programa
<Lorival> é q nesse site, qnd eu clico p/ download aparece o pc alertando
<Lorival> aí eu descarto o download
<Lorival> esse programa tá me parecendo com o libreofice; tem como colocar no modo de leitura?
<Lorival> q tome a tela inteira, sem ficar com as ferramentas a mostra?
<Rudolf> vai saber
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<leandro> ok
<Guest39379> alguem
<Guest39379> pode me ajudar
<AsFelix> depende
<AsFelix> o que vc precisa Guest39379?
<Guest39379> estou com dificuldade de instalar um jogo e esta dando erro no wine
<AsFelix> 1. qual o jogo?
<AsFelix> 2. qual a dificuldade?
<AsFelix> 3. qual o erro?
<AsFelix> 4. qual versão do Ubuntu vc está utilizando?
<Guest39379> estou com ubuntu 15.04
<Guest39379> o jogo é toren
<Guest39379> ja montei a imagem iso com o furius
<AsFelix> qual tutorial vc está seguindo?
<Guest39379> o erro é runtime 229
<Guest39379> o tutorial é https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPIVFjAwrzU
<AsFelix> putz
<AsFelix> não posso ver tutorial de vídeo agora, estou no trabalho
<Guest39379> será que meu wine nao esta funcionando
<Luiz_> Olá
<Guest54650> Estou tentando formatar meu disco rígido e na hora que vou formatar aparece a seguinte mensagem ''Erro ao desmontar sistema de arquivos'' porque está acontecendo isso
<jader> hola
<jader> alguien puede me ayudar
<jader> alguem pode me ajudar
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Madelyn> ola
<Madelyn> boa tarde astro
<astroo-> ola
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola
<Lorival> Antes quando usava win7, eu conectava meu celular com winPhone numa boa; ñ tô conseguindo agora com o ubuntu, o q fazer?
<Lorival> alguém pode me ajudar por favor?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<xGrind> Lorival, tenta usar o gmtp
<Lorival> (xGrind) q programa é esse? rs
<xGrind> Lorival, pra vc acessar os arquivos do celular, pelo ubuntu.
<Lorival> humm, vou ver aqui; obrigado
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-02
<Lorival> XGrind, coloquei o gmtp (acho q uma vez, pesquisando na net, coloquei esse programa) não deu certo
<Lorival> ele ñ reconhece
<Lorival> pelo menos é o q tô vendo, se ñ estou enganado
<Elfon_> Como ele era reconhecido no win7?
<xGrind> Lorival, windows phone? hm, eu usava com android
<Lorival> isso, o meu é winPhone (nokia)
<Lorival> tem jeito?!
<Lorival> p/ passar fotos ou arquivos leves em pequena quantidade eu uso o onedrive, mas p/ música fica complicado
<MamboRibeiro> agora sim
<MamboRibeiro> estava com saudades do IRC
<MamboRibeiro> :D
<astroo-> ok...
<Lorival> alguém sabe como soluciono isso? ou ñ tem como?
<astroo-> Lorival  ve o privado
<asdf9988> Lorival, cria um servidor ftp no no windowsphone e acesse ele pelo ubuntu
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Ramus_> Gente, boa noite. Sabem se dá para instalar o windows são possuindo o GNU/Linux?
<Ramus_> Já possuindo...*
<diretora> quem assiste anime ai?
<diretora> alguem ai?
<Juon> galeraaa
<Juon> baoo ?
<Octaviano> Olá pessoal , bom dia
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<Elfon> Pesssoal, alguém sabe como funciona a dpi do mouse?
<Juon> Olá
<Juon> Alguém ?
<ton710> Bom dia
<Juon> Bom Dia !
<Juon> Who i find a specific user in the freenode ?
<Juon> eitaa
<Juon> kkkkk
<Juon> Como eu encontro um usuario especifico aqui voce sabe ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Juon> boa tarde
<Juon> mirqui
<Juon> usa pidgin com otr ?
<mirqui> blza
<Juon> bão e ai ?
<mirqui> uso o xchat
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<Juon> okay
<Juon> teria como voce usar o pidgin com otr ?
<Juon> pra fazer um teste ?
<mirqui> tem algum problema?
<Juon> não
<Juon> é que eu queria testar conversa criptografada
<Juon> com chave pgp/gpg
<mirqui> haa , usa um qr code , mais simples
<mirqui> no ubuntu tem vários programas de criptografia
<mirqui> é só escolher
<Juon> hummm
<mirqui> usava um no windows , o brcrip
<mirqui> me parece que é isso
<Juon> é só voce acessar o irc atraves do pidgin com otr
<mirqui> mas só para brincar
<mirqui> mas o xchat é muito bom
<Juon> simmm
<Juon> é pq o plugin otr funciona atraves do pidgin
<mirqui> haa , uma maneira simples de criptografia é trocar a extenção dos arquivos
<KingCrimson> Boa tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<jet__> boa tarde galera
<jet__> gostaria de tirar uma dúvida
<jet__> alguém ae?
<KingCrimson> opa
<jet__> estou querendo baixar o ubuntu para instalar em meu notebook
<jet__> quero ficar com o windows e também ter o ubuntu
<jet__> porém eu não achei versão para notebook no site
<jet__> é a mesma versão desktop?
<jet__> q eu tenho que baixar?
<KingCrimson> A princípio sim.
<KingCrimson> É a mesma versão.
<jet__> ahh
<KingCrimson> É que tu deve ter confundido uma versão pra "netbook".
<jet__> é para note msm,rsrs
<jet__> é que sou novo, vi ali para desktop
<jet__> ai pensei q tivesse algum pra note
<KingCrimson> Baixa pra 64bits.
<jet__> rsrs
<KingCrimson> Isso se teu note for novo.
<KingCrimson> Ou no mínimo dual-core.
<jet__> coloquei pra baixar aqui
<jet__> o meu é novo
<jet__> tem i7
<jet__> é 64 bits
<jet__> vou baixar esse então
<jet__> tem alguma parte ali no site de recomendação de instalação dele?
<KingCrimson> Se o teu é um i7...
<KingCrimson> Cara, tu já tá com um proc top da Intel. No teu caso, não tem uma recomendação mínima. :)
<jet__> rsrs
<jet__> :)
<jet__> ubuntu tem alguma parceria com amd?
<jet__> pq to fazendo o download
<jet__> e no nome do arquivo
<jet__> tem escrito amd junto
<mirqui> é só o nome
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> esse povo que não lê
<Rudolf> só passa vergonha
<jet__> rsrsrs
<jet__> não entendi, foi comigo que falou isso?
<oliverio> jet__, deve ter sido, haha
<jet__> rsrs, tenso, eu vim perguntar a parada na boa que sou novo,rsrs
<jet__> vai ser a primeira vez q usarei linux
<KingCrimson> jet__
<KingCrimson> Boa sorte, mas prepare-se pra ler bastante.
<KingCrimson> Linux não é somente interface gráfica e frufru
<KingCrimson> Tem muita coisa que tu vai quebrar a cabeça
<jet__> to ligado , o que acontece, meu cunhado trabalha com linux a anos, e me recomendou
<KingCrimson> Ler muitos logs, how-to...
<jet__> e tipo
<jet__> eu comecei facul de sistemas de informação
<KingCrimson> Ah sim, daí já é caboclo véio.
<jet__> e quero estudar algoritmos, mexer com as coisas no linux
<jet__> nada, nem sou caboclo véi não kkkkkkk
<jet__> sou novo msm kkkkk
<jet__> to começando agora
<KingCrimson> Eu uso essa bagaça desde 1999.
<jet__> ai ja quero utilizar linux, pois ele me recomendou
<jet__> e disse que não quer saber mais de windows
<jet__> a anos q ele usa xD
<KingCrimson> Mas sinceramente, hoje depende muito para o que devo usar.
<jet__> acho q ele usa por ai também
<jet__> kkkkkkk
<jet__> ele tem os 2 instaladow
<jet__> instalados*
<jet__> mas só usa o linux
<jet__> kkkkk
<KingCrimson> Sim, dual boot.
<jet__> tu manja
<jet__> se eu posso instalar o ubuntu
<jet__> com o windows aqui iniciado?
<jet__> ou tem q fazer boot ,essas paradas
<KingCrimson> Mais ou menos, os caras da minha geração que manjam mesmo trabalham como pesquisadores da HP, IBM...eu sou só um adm de rede.
<KingCrimson> :)
<jet__> uia
<jet__> ^^
<KingCrimson> Tu tens a opção de ter os dois sistemas. Mas me parece que no Windows 10, essa opção não será mais válida se eu não estiver enganado.
<KingCrimson> E tu tem que te ligar muito agora nos notes novos, ainda mais com discos híbridos.
<KingCrimson> Pesquisa bastante antes de sair instalando cara;.
<jet__> sério?
<KingCrimson> Ver se alguém já não passou por problemas com o mesmo modelo do teu note, com drivers, problemas com dual boot e etc.
<jet__> o meu aqui é windows 8
<jet__> q dei recovery nele pra voltar de fabrica
<jet__> mas ele tava com 8.1
<jet__> KingCrimson
<Ernane> ola! boa tarde. Estou com um problema no meu ubuntu. Agora só inicia se eu tecla ctrl +d.
<Ernane> teclar*
<jet__> tem skype King?
<KingCrimson> Tenho, mas não estou com ele habilitado
<KingCrimson> :)
<jet__> ^^
<jet__> algum lugar pra manter contato?
<jet__> facebook, whatsapp
<jet__> kkkkk
<jet__> tu parece maneiro, é atencioso e talz
<Rudolf> jet__: se é iniciante, recomendo fortemente ler guiafoca.org
<Ernane> Pergunta: Fiz atualização do ubuntu. Agora, ao iniciar, todas as vezes ele pede para teclar <Ctrl> + D. Atualizo sempre, todos os dias, mas ainda persiste em ter que teclar essas duas teclas para iniciar. O que devo fazer?
<jet__> opa rudolf, vou ver aqui, obrigadão
<jet__> ué
<jet__> mas vi lá
<jet__> não é sobre o ubuntu
<Rudolf> Ernane: você não deu a mensagem toda
<Rudolf> Ernane: então vou supor que é problema na montagem de  alguma partição
<Rudolf> Ernane: leia a mensagem toda, provavelmente você vai entender o que está acontecendo
<Rudolf> jet__: e daí que não é sobre ubuntu?
<Rudolf> jet__: é linux
<Rudolf> jet__: origens
<Rudolf> jet__: computação
<Rudolf> jet__: se está iniciando o curso ligado a área, recomendadíssimo que leia
<Rudolf> jet__: é provável que pare de fazer perguntas do tipo "ubuntu + amd"
<Ernane> Rudolf, inicia o sistema, ele faz uma checagem dos discos, e pede para teclar <ctrl> + D, assim inicia normalmente. Nunca havia acontecido isso. Depois que atualizei,  tenho que fazer esse procedimento.
<Rudolf> Ernane: como você disse
<Rudolf> Ernane: ele está falhando ao checar a partição (qual? nem imagino)
<Rudolf> Ernane: leia a mensagem atentamente
<Rudolf> Ernane: e faça o que ele recomenda
<Rudolf> Ernane: se ele não recomenda nada
<Rudolf> Ernane: tire um "print" e cole em algum lugar para uma melhor ajuda
<Ernane> Ok, Rudolf, só com isso, você já me esclareceu uma questão. Volto outra hora para ver se deu certo. Muitíssimo obrigado.
<Rudolf> http://www.hardware.com.br/dicas/fatidico-give-root-password.html
<Rudolf> seria uma boa leitura para ele
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<MamboRibeiro> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<MamboRibeiro> alguém sabe se é possível alterar o painel lateral das últimas versões do Ubuntu para o modo clássico???
<MamboRibeiro> (área inferior da tela)
<hggdh> MamboRibeiro: não. Tens que usar outra interface.
<MamboRibeiro> é meio difícil acostumar
<MamboRibeiro> eu usava o 9.10 até então...
<MamboRibeiro> :)
<MamboRibeiro> obrigado
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-03
<Fabio> alguem disponivel
<Fabio> alguem ae
<KurtKraut> !alguem Fabio
<KurtKraut> Como esse bot funciona mesmo? Deixe-me tentar de novo
<Fabio> opa tudo bem?
<KurtKraut> !alguem | Fabio
<KurtKraut> Blá, não tem mais isso aqui
<KurtKraut> Fabio, Quando for pedir ajuda, peça logo de cara. Espera alguém responder não. Dá um boa noite e manda sua pergunta na lata.
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<Fabio> to tentando instalar o linux pelopen drive. fiza instalacao criei as particoes boot, swap, / e home, porem meu win8 nao da dual boot. o
<Fabio> valeu pela dica
<KurtKraut> Fabio, A máquina veio com Windows 8 de fábrica?
<Fabio> sim.
<Fabio> sistema uefi
<Fabio> a minha ultima tentativa foi criar um pen drive bootavel atraves do linux pendrive, reinstalei e nao adiantou
<KurtKraut> Fabio, Você seguiu alguma documentação ou tutorial sobre como instalar considerando o UEFI ou a existência do Windows 8? Não tenho experiência com isso, minha única máquina com UEFI eu arranquei o Windows fora e deixei apenas com Linux. Mas sei que é difícil e trabalhoso, não rola por tentativa e erro, você tem que seguir alguma documentação
<Fabio> E onde acho essa documentacao? nao segui por documentacao. quem me orientou foi um amigo meu que entendo mil vezes mais que eu
<KurtKraut> Fabio, Como nunca fiz isso, não tenho uma documentação específica para te indicar. Mas no Google e no YouTube devem ter dezenas de exemplos
<KurtKraut> Fabio, Quando não consigo fazer algo ou não sei fazer, sãos as primeiras fontes que eu recorro.
<Fabio> Entendo. Mas ja fiz inumeras pesquisas e pelo que parece o linux nao consegue burlar esse sistema uefi.
<KurtKraut> Fabio, Que é possível eu sei que é, vejo muita gente falando que fez com sucesso, só é chato pacas :P
<Fabio> imagino.
<Fabio> blz. Bom, obrigado de qualquer forma
<Guest44353> como desabilito o ambiente grafico do ubuntu?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<JOSE__> Possogerar  o ubuntu sem descontinuar o XP da minha máquina de 32 bits?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Alexandre_> Boa noite! Estou querendo migrar para o Linux. Mas tenho algumas simples dúvidas. O instalador do ubuntu é em inglês mesmo? Ou tem alguma versão que já está em português????
<Alexandre_> Boa noite! Estou querendo migrar para o Linux. Mas tenho algumas simples dúvidas. O instalador do ubuntu é em inglês mesmo? Ou tem alguma versão que já está em português????
<denisbr> 1Bom dia!
<baiano_90> yeah
<baiano_90> salve salve
<baiano_90> porra, pensei que nem existia mais o IRC
<denisbr> baiano_90: salve o café
<baiano_90> que onda viu
<baiano_90> huahauha
<baiano_90> salve o cha
<baiano_90> vou trabalhar
<baiano_90> flw
<denisbr> cada um que aparece!
<KingCrimson> Bom dia!
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<oliverio> hahahaha
<rafael_> bom dia
<mirqui> blza :)
<rafael_> joia
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<xablahu> alguem ai?
<mirqui> fala
<xablahu> blz?
<xablahu> po
<xablahu> me ajuda com uma parada?
<xablahu> tava querendo instalar a origin (EA games) no meu ubuntu, e rodar qualquer jogo
<xablahu> ja viu alguem que conseguiu?
<mirqui> não sou gamer cara
<mirqui> tenta um user mais avançado
<mirqui> o hggdh por exemplo
<mirqui> ou o elfon
<Elfon> xablahu: q negócio é esse?
<Rudolf> xablahu: esquece
<Rudolf> xablahu: origin e jogos da EA são para windows
<Rudolf> xablahu: não vale o esforço da gambiarra
<Elfon> xablahu: vc pode tentar o playonlinux...mas sinceramente....pode ser que não funcione
<Rudolf> xablahu: na boa, não perde tempo com isso
<Rudolf> xablahu: jogue no windows, e seja feliz
<KingCrimson> Sinceramente, eu como usuário linux desde 1999, digo com toda a certeza: JOGUE NO WINDOWS.
<KingCrimson> Muito dificilmente um port ou emulação vai rodar legal.
<Elfon> xablahu: parece que esse funfa: v
<Elfon> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=26175
<xablahu> po
<xablahu> eu ja consegui rodar steam
<xablahu> lol e tal
<xablahu> mas origin nunca consegui
<xablahu> o negocio é que eu to de boa de usar windows
<xablahu> nunca mais
<Rudolf> xablahu: mas steam foi "portado" para linux não?
<xablahu> entao
<xablahu> eu rodei a versao pra windows
<xablahu> nao a versao pra linux
<Rudolf> xablahu: e que jogou rodou?
<Rudolf> xablahu: sem pau?
<xablahu> left4dead2
<xablahu> e gta
<Rudolf> xablahu: valew a gambiarra?
<xablahu> sim, veii
<xablahu> rodou suave
<Rudolf> ah, vale não
<Rudolf> roda suave no windows
<xablahu> logico
<xablahu> nao como no windows
<Rudolf> então...
<AnicouChaak> seguinte pessoa to querendo colocar senha numa sub pasta no samba mas ele nao pode aparecer como compartilhada somente permissao a determinados user????
<Rudolf> já se perde tempo jogando
<xablahu> mas eu prefiro muito mais jogar mais ou menos no linux, que muito bem no windows
<Rudolf> e ainda tem que ficar sofrendo
<xablahu> nao é tipo "nossa, que bosta"
<xablahu> mas nao roda como no windows
<xablahu> nao é nada que va atrapalhar meu jogo e tal
<Rudolf> tendeu
<Rudolf> eu não concordo ficar sofrendo com gambiarra
<AnicouChaak> seguinte pessoa to querendo colocar senha numa sub pasta no samba mas ele nao pode aparecer como compartilhada somente permissao a determinados user????
<Rudolf> mas, vc é livre
<Rudolf> AnicouChaak: não fique repetindo a pergunta tio
<Girlane> Olá, gostaria de saber como faço pra desintalar o Windows 8.1 E instalar o Ubuntu?
<Rudolf> AnicouChaak: se ninguém respondeu, é pq não sabe ou não está nem aí para seu problema
<Rudolf> Girlane: basta instalar o ubuntu
<Girlane> Eu já tenho o pen driver pronto com ubuntu
<Elfon> AnicouChaak: tem um tuto o guiadohardware muito bom...apesar de nãos ser recente ajuda muito
<Rudolf> Girlane: boote-o
<Girlane> mas tem que remover o Windows 8 primeiro não?
<Girlane> Instala por cima mesmo?
<Rudolf> Girlane: durante a instalação ele já faz isso por padrão
<Elfon> AnicouChaak: vc pode tentar usar o system-config-samba
<Girlane> Esse Windows 8 é uma praga, pior que vírus! Não pode sobrar nada nele no computador
<Elfon> Girlane: não se esqueça de fazer back u antes
<Elfon> Girlane: eu sempre digo que drogas não evam a nada... :)
<AnicouChaak> Elfon to compartilhando duas pastas com várias sub pastas ate aew BLZ mas quando vou colocar senha numa terceira pasta que e uma sub pasta ela vai aparecer no compartilhamento samba e eh isto que nao kero
<Girlane> Ta ok, já levei em vários tecnicos mas ninguém consegu remover ele e instalar outro sistema
<Elfon> AnicouChaak: de modo geral, vc tem configurar o smb.conf com permissão a determinados usuários na pasta e eles logarem com autenticação
<Elfon> eu uso o utilitário do mandriva...nunca editei o arquivo na mão
<AnicouChaak> Elfon: sim ja ta feito isso
<Elfon> AnicouChaak: leia http://www.hardware.com.br/guias/configurando-samba/  e http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/samba-configuracao-avancada/
<AnicouChaak> Elfon ok
<Girlane>  fiz o boot do pen driver, mas só que mesmo reiniciando o computador ele não abre o Ubuntu
<Rudolf> Girlane: provavelmente seu sistema possua UEFI
<Girlane> Como faço pra iniciar o computador pelo pen driver?
<Rudolf> Girlane: e você necessite desabilitar na BIOS
<Girlane> Que é UEFI?
<Rudolf> Girlane: sugiro pegar o seu modelo de notebook e caçar na web algum "how to" de como instalar o linux no seu sistema
<Rudolf> Girlane: sugiro pesquisar no google sobre isso, para começar a entender o problema
<Rudolf> Girlane: e sim, é um pé no saco
<Girlane> é Login, não acho nada
<Rudolf> uati?
<Girlane> Já tentei instalar Windows 7, Xp, mas não vai nada.
<Girlane> Parece que o computador ta bloqueado para outros sistemas
<Rudolf> Girlane: UEFI
<Rudolf> Girlane: http://www.alphr.com/features/381565/uefi-bios-explained
<Rudolf> Girlane: https://www.happyassassin.net/2014/01/25/uefi-boot-how-does-that-actually-work-then/
<Rudolf> Girlane: good reading
<Girlane> Obrigada.
<Girlane> Mas quer dizer que caso eu consiga instalar oinux ele já apaga o Windows 8 automáticamente né? Não precisa apagar nada
<Girlane> *Linux
<Girlane> ?
<Elfon> Girlane: só escolher instalar no hd inteiro
<Elfon> ele apaga tudo...por isso é importante o back up primeiro
<Girlane> Ok. Blz então
<Rudolf> backup do que?
<Rudolf> ele não quer o windows
<Rudolf> é só zerar
<Rudolf> e adeus windows
<Rudolf> Girlane: a não ser que vc tenha documentos dentro
<Elfon> Rudolf: não sabemos se ela tem arquivos importantes no pc
<Rudolf> Elfon: se ele tem arquivos importantes no pc, o backup independe de instalar ou não outro sistema
<Rudolf> Elfon: já deveria ter sido feito
<Rudolf> Girlane: vc salva cópias dos seus documentos importantes fora do pc, não salva?
<Elfon> Rudolf: nem sempre é assim...mas se já tiver observado isso, pode desconsiderar
<Girlane> Não tenho mais nada no PC ,graças as dezenas de atulaizações e restaurações que já fiz tentando recuperar o Windows.
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<Rudolf> Girlane: taca-lhe pau então
<Rudolf> é, windows 10 vai escaralhar geral
<Girlane> 10x mais travamento, 10x mais erros e mais de 10.000 atualizações por semana.
<Girlane> Eu tenho windows Xp no computador de aqui antigo há 5 anos nunca tive problema
<Rudolf> Girlane: credo, sem atualizações também
<Elfon> Girlane: instala o linux e seja feliz
<Elfon> Rudolf: já vi pessoas usando linux no pc há 2 anos ou mais sem desligar...imagina o mesmo kernel rodando há tanto tempo
<Girlane> Comprei o notebook tem quase um mês com Windows 8 e não usei pra quase nada, toda vez que ligo tenho que atualizar e depois restaurar
<Rudolf> Elfon: em tempos de sustentabilidade, haja energia elétrica
<Girlane> E se vc desligar a atualização automática, um monte de drivere para de funcionar desatualizado
<Rudolf> Girlane: mal lhe pergunte, para que usaria esse notebook?
<Girlane> Pra trabalhos acadêmicos e alguns trabalhos de computação gráfica
<Rudolf> Girlane: e linux atende seus trabalhos com computação gráfica? está certa disto?
<Girlane> Não, mas esse notebook tem que servir pelo menos pra alguma coisa, nem que seja pra acessar internet e editar texto.
<Girlane> Já tenho um mês com ele e não consegui utilizar nem pra isso
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> t a r d e
<Amorim> boa tarde
<Amorim> alguem sabe informar se existe algum no problema no site para baixar o ubuntu?
<Amorim> estou tentando baixar o 14.04.1 Trusty Tahr LTS e não consigo.
<Rudolf> Amorim: qual o erro?
<Rudolf> Amorim: me passa o link que vc está usando para que eu possa testar
<Amorim> http://ubuntu-br.org/download
<Rudolf> Amorim: mas qual link vc está usando para baixar a imagem?
<Amorim> estou no site
<Amorim> tentando baixar esta versão "Baixar Ubuntu 14.04.1 Desktop (amd64) - Download direto"
<Rudolf> é, não existe
<Elfon> Amorim: recomendo baixar via torrent
<Rudolf> Amorim: ou pode tentar aqui http://ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br/releases/14.04.2/
<Rudolf> Amorim: só de ver esse .2 imagino por que não tenha o .1
<Amorim> torrent mostra a mesma informação
<Rudolf> Elfon: é site desatualizado memso
<Rudolf> **mesmo
<Rudolf> ubuntu já foi melhor hein
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuehe
<Elfon> sinistro
<Rudolf> Amorim: entendeu?
<Rudolf> Amorim: era só você ter pesquisado um pouco mais
<Amorim> sim
<Amorim> cara se no proprio site está deste jeito. imagina o resto]
<mirqui> amorim , tentou pelo superdownloads ?
<mirqui> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<mirqui> http://ubuntuportal.com/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr.html
<hggdh> enquanto isto, http://releases.ubuntu.com/ tem *todas* as versões suportadas do Ubuntu
<hggdh> e http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ tem as versões antigas
<mirqui> xii
<mirqui> mirqui
<mirqui> haa recuperei meu nick :)
<Patrick__> não consigo instalar o ubuntu no meu notebook
 * Rudolf ligando bola de cristal
<Patrick__> configuração do notebook é 2GB RAM, 320 GB de HD, processador Intel Atom, Positivo 605. Porque será que não consigo instalar o Ubuntu 14.04.02 LTS?
<Rudolf> Patrick__: não dá para advinhar essa sua pergunta
<Rudolf> Patrick__: precisamos de mais pistas
<Patrick__> é que fica dando tela preta
<Patrick__> na hora que instala, vai reiniciar da erro
<Rudolf> Patrick__: N motivos
<Rudolf> Patrick__: principalmente que você não diz QUANDO entra tela preta
<Patrick__> quando ele volta da reinicialização
<Patrick__> e até pra inicializar ele demora e não aparece nada
<Patrick__> o que não entendo é porque ele tava rodando W 8.1, e não ta rodando o ubuntu certinho
<Rudolf> Patrick__: rodar windows 8.1 não é parâmetro
<Rudolf> Patrick__: então você conseguiu instalar
<Patrick__> sim mais sempre que vou ligar o notebook ele trava e nem entra na tela de login
<Rudolf> Patrick__: então, vc descreveu errado seu problema
<Rudolf> Patrick__: tentou usar ctrl+alt+F2,F3 ou F4?
<Patrick__> ainda não
<Patrick__> só uma outra pergunta
<Patrick__> sobre o HD estar em IDE ou AHCI muda algo ?
<Rudolf> velocidade/suporte do kernel
<Rudolf> prefira AHCI
<Patrick__> só q to tendando reinstalar o ubuntu LTS usando o Pen Drive mais num ta indo
<Patrick__> valeu man
<Patrick__> vou tentar ctrl +alt+f2 ou f4
<hggdh> Rudolf: tua bola de cristal não estava ligada na tomada? :-)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<LOrdN1x> astroo-, sempre chegando no fim no espediente por aqui
<LOrdN1x> e por ai começando
<astroo-> ok ate
<gatess> ola
<gatess> sou novo por aqui, sera que alguem poderia ajudar com um problema de permissoes, por favor?
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<gatess> obrigadoo astroo
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e sua informaçao util
<gatess> ah
<gatess> pois, juntei um servidor ubuntu 14 a um dominio windows (configurando kerberos, winbind, smb) mas como é a minha primeira vez a configurar isto, os utilizadores de dominio quando fazen login criam automaticamente a sua home dir (que era o que eu queria) mas têm acesso de leitura a todas as pastas de sistema - isto é o que eu gostaria de evitar
<KurtKraut> gatess, Esse é o comportamento default mesmo e você muda apenas com chmod.
<KurtKraut> gatess, E ter acesso de leitura a todas as pastas de sistemas eu diria até que é necessário. O que você pode fazer que acho pertinente é por chmod impedir que um usuário tenha acesso de leitura a home do outro
<gatess> KurtKraut : quer dizer fazendo as permissoes de todos os folders, um a um ?
<gatess> KurtKraut : vai ser um SSH/SFTP server para os nossos utilizadores se ligarem quando estão fora, apenas quero que eles tenham acesso ao seu home dir a a shares que eu designei
<KurtKraut> gatess, Existe chmod recursivo mas para acesso remoto, talvez você pode usar chroot, uma espece de ambiente isolado com uma hierarquia de pastas isoladas do sistema
<gatess> isso era excelente
<KurtKraut> gatess, Nunca fiz isso, mas no Google achei esse tutorial e no olhômetro me parece adequado:http://codeinthehole.com/writing/how-to-chroot-a-user-in-ubuntu-1204/
<gatess> ah
<gatess> entao eu posso fazer uma jail como nesse tutorial
<gatess> mas faço para todo o grupo
<gatess> "domain users"
<gatess> vou ler isso com cuidado
<gatess> obrigado
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-04
<erikperin> falai pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<zabuk> boa noite pessoal
<zabuk> estou tentando fazer dual boot do windows 8 com ubuntu
<zabuk> lembro que antigamente tinha opção pelo proprio live cd de fazer a instalação paralela
<zabuk> mas ao meu ver o ubunut não esta reconhecendo
<zabuk> alguem pode me acomselhar
<KurtKraut> zabuk, Dê uma olhada em documentações e tutoriais sobre como instalar Ubuntu que considerem o UEFI na máquina e a existência do Windows 8. Com o advento de ambos (UEFI e Win8), a instalação de sistemas operacionais não-Windows ficou propositalmente dificultada
<KurtKraut> zabuk, Passei pelo mesmo problema que você no meu notebook mas como o Windows nele não me faz falta, não me indignei de fazer um modo de bootar o Windows
<zabuk> no meu caso sou contador preciso do windows pelos sistemas contabeis, mas pra uso pessoal só uso linux
<KurtKraut> zabuk, Dê uma olhada em documentações e tutoriais sobre como instalar Ubuntu que considerem o UEFI na máquina e a existência do Windows 8. Com o advento de ambos (UEFI e Win8), a instalação de sistemas operacionais não-Windows ficou propositalmente dificultada
<zabuk> ok
<diegogiglio> moçada sou novato no ubuntu e resolvi instalar ele no meu note dell para abandonar o windão, só que ao instalar o driver da vga nvidia, quando vou ligá-lo a tela fica preta, fiz vários passos que estão na net e nada resolve, até já tentei recriar o xorg.conf, alguém pode dar uma força?
<BrunoPT> diegogiglio: como é que instalou o driver?
<diegogiglio> BruntoPT, pelo programas e atualizações
<diegogiglio> a versão que estou usando é 346.72, meu ubuntu é 15.04 64bits
<BrunoPT> diegogiglio: reinstale com este procedimento http://askubuntu.com/questions/41681/blank-screen-after-installing-nvidia-restricted-driver
<BrunoPT> e renomeie/apague o xorg.conf
<diegogiglio> blza, jaja volto pra falar se deu certo.
<diegogiglio> BrunoPT, deu certo, agraço muito pela ajuda.
<BrunoPT> diegogiglio: :)
<diegogiglio> BrunoPT, desculpe a insistência, mas com esse procedimento eu continuo usando a aceleração gráfica?
<BrunoPT> penso que sim, corra este comando glxinfo | grep OpenGL | grep renderer
<diegogiglio> meu note tem 2 vga uma onboard para coisas básicas e uma nvidia 525m para alto desempenho, esse comando me mostrou somente informações sobre a da intel
<diegogiglio> será que devo arriscar baixar o driver no site da nvidia ?
<diegogiglio> achei um artigo vou tentar fazer o que recomenda aqui, só para compartilhar info: https://diariodomarcos.wordpress.com/2013/10/10/instalar-drivers-placas-graficas-intel-e-nvidia-para-quem-tem-um-notebook/
<Leonardo_> Porque os sistemas operacionais linux ultimamente anda apresentando para instalação o i386 e o amd64? Eles rodam em um i5?
<Leonardo_> Se rodam, por que amd64? Por que não teria um intel64 por exemplo?
<oliverio> Leonardo_, roda sim. esqueça esses nomes. ;)
<Leonardo_> E o que significa esses nomes?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<diegogiglio> BrunoPT, cara fui fazer aquele lance de atualizar o driver da nvidia pelo .run e ai não ligava mais ficava voltando pra tela de login
<diegogiglio> depois de muitas horas na cabeçada eu achei um artigo falando do bumblebee e foi ele quem resolveu
<BrunoPT> diegogiglio: o bumblebee funciona com drivers proprietarios?
<hggdh> diegogiglio: de forma geral não é uma boa ideia instalar drives de video directo do frabricante
<diegogiglio> <hggdh> pois é, descobri da pior forma possível.
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<marcelo> pessoal bom dia tenho uma duvida  eutenho um pc com i5 e 4 giga de memoria ram qual e o melhor ubuntu para eu usa ?
<marcelo> qual e o linux e mais melhor com i5 /
<liberie> ndia
<rssolivei> salve
<oliverio> marcelo, você quis dizer as as versões do Ubuntu? (Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu..) ?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<oliverio> opa, bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
 * LOrdN1x bom dia all
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<slipttees> Olá
<mirqui> blza
<slipttees> podem me ajudar com isso
<slipttees> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30344638/grub-erro.JPG
<mirqui> opa , não entendo
<slipttees> como assim?
<mirqui> deu erro no seu dropbox , não ?
<slipttees> tava upando... já terminou
<slipttees> agora dar pra ver
<slipttees> mirqui, viu ai cara?
<mirqui> não , mas pela mensagem de erro no grub
<mirqui> só não entendo que tem a ver uma coisa com outra
<mirqui> armazenamento em nuvem e seu grub
<slipttees> usei o dropbox para mostrar o erro
<slipttees> só isso...
<slipttees> problema é só no grub
<plisboa> tenho versão 11.10 em um servidor e quero fazer upgrade
<plisboa> não conheço muito de linux
<plisboa> quit
<edson> oi[
<Girlane> OIlá
<Girlane> Boa tarde
<Girlane> Alguém pode me ajudar
<oliverio> opa, Girlane
<Girlane> Baixei o Linux e fiz o boot no pen driver e coloquei no notebook para instalar, iniciou normal foi até a parte da instalação....
<Girlane> Mas quando começou a instalar o Notebook desligou
<Girlane> Sozinho
<Girlane> E não conseguir instalar
<Dead_Thinker> Girlane: geralmente seria só tentar novamente, já que é uma instalação zerada (clean install)
<Girlane> O computador ta com Windows 8
<Girlane> E agora não quer iniciar mais o Windows
<Girlane> Fica no Boot Menu toa vez que liga
<Girlane> E não Inicia
<Elfon> geralmente é só escolher instalar ho hd inteiro
<Elfon> Girlane: ele chegou a copiar arquivos?
<Girlane> Só inicia com o pen Driver do  ubuntu, mas já tentei instala e não vai
<Girlane> O pc desliga
<Girlane> Que arquivos?
<Elfon> Girlane: eu sempre tenho problema com pen drive...se tiver um cd tenta queimar a iso no cd/dvd
<Elfon> perguntei se chegava a copiar arquivos na instalação...mas parece que não
<Girlane> Tentei instalar no CD, mas a mémoria do cd é baixa
<oliverio> Girlane, o computador se desligou do nada?
<Girlane> Sim
<Girlane> Desligou do nada
<Girlane> Chega deu um estalo
<oliverio> Girlane, não foi sua bateria não? não há motivos para a instalação do ubuntu desligar sua máquina, sem mais nem menos.
<Girlane> Ai meu Deus! Agora a tela da piscando, mas não liga
<Girlane>  vou tentar instalar novamente , pois conseguir abrir o Ubuntu.
<Girlane> Mas agora alguém sabe dizer porque o Windows não inicia mais?
<Girlane> Será que deu algum defeito?
<Girlane> :(
<Elfon> tem q eliminar as outras possibilidades coo o oliverio disse
<Girlane> Como
<Girlane> Agora a tela do computador ta piscando
<Girlane> Quando eu tenho iniciar o Ubuntu
<Elfon> Girlane: qual a marca e modelo?
<Girlane> Login
<Girlane> O modelo é SOHO
<oliverio> Talvez no meio da instalação corrompeu o Windows..
<Elfon> vc pode tentar iniciar e modo live e depois instalar
<Elfon> aí vc testa primeiro se funfa tudo direito
<Girlane> Quando eu ligo o computador não sai mais da tela da Bios e quando eu coloco lá pra iniciar pelo pen driver o Ubuntu, a tela do computador fica toda preta piscando
<Girlane> E não vai pra lugar nenhum
<Elfon> só ouvi dizer que matava uns note da samsung
<Elfon> estranho
<Girlane> E eu que achei que tava sofrendo com o Windows 8 travando....
<Girlane> A situação fica pior: nem Windows e nem Linux
<Girlane> Agora se eu colocar o CD de instalação da porcaria do Windows será que eu consigo instalar novamente ???
<Elfon> talvez
<Girlane> Já que o computador inicias já no Setup
<Elfon> ele pelo menos carrega o grub na inicialização do cd/dvd?
<Girlane> Esse Winmdows 8 é uma maldição, já tentei regredir ele pra tudo que foi versão, mas ninguém consegue formatar o computador, agora que consigo abrir o Linux, ele sabota a instalação!
<Girlane> Quando eu ligo aparece a configuração do boot, pra iniciar pelo pen driver, cd/dvd ou pelo windows mesmo
<Girlane> Aí eu vou e escolho pra ir na Bios e iniciar pelo pen driver, e reinicio o pc
<Elfon> Girlane: tenha certeza que a iso não foi corrompida...se não der de todo o jeito tenta outro linux
<Girlane> Mas só que agora o Linux carrega a marca UBUNTU e as bolinhas e depois a tela começa a piscar toda preta
<Girlane> A iso que vc ta falando é o arquivo do pen driver?
<Elfon> isso
<Elfon> talvez tenha sido corrompido e não fez a instalação toda
<Elfon> eu recomendo sempre baixar a iso por torrent
<Girlane> Eu vou abrir aqui nesse computador pra ver
<Elfon> de todas as distros que já testei...a com melhor compatibilidade que usei foi o ROSA
<Elfon> mas testa aí primeiro
<Girlane> Eu vou ver se consigo recuperar o notebook com o cd do windows
<Girlane> mas agora o fato dele não iniciar no windows, não significa que alguma peça deu efeito não né?
<Elfon> ou talvez já tinha algo com defeito
<Elfon> mas é difícil saber
<Girlane> :(
<Girlane> Ok Obrigada
<Girlane> Deve ser o HD, que fica chiando as vezes e fazendo um tic tac tipo relogio
<Elfon> ex...uma vez o windows reiniciava em um pc...o linux não...até q descobri q era memória ram ruim
<Elfon> Girlane: mas se fosse o hd era pra rodar em modo live
<Girlane> Hum
<oliverio> Girlane, será que você não corrompeu o próprio pen drive e hd interno?
<Elfon> sugiro tentar rodar em modo live o linux com uma iso verificada...se não funcionar pode testar outra distro
<oliverio> formata e cria o pen drive de novo
<Girlane> Não sei, e se estiver comrropido, da pra formatar?
<Elfon> Girlane: vc baixou a iso como ? link direto ou torrent?
<Girlane> Não baixei por torrent não
<Girlane> Baixei direto eu acho
<Girlane> Pelo que tinha lá (recomendado)
<Elfon> se tiver uma boa conexão...acho melhor recomeçar o processo
<Elfon> ou verifica o msd5 da iso...se vc souber
<Girlane> Ok , espera
<Girlane> Gente eu testei o pen driver no computador
<Girlane> e fica a mesma coisa que ta no notebook. a tela preta piscando
<Girlane> Ta comrropido é?
<Elfon> muito provavelmente sim
<Girlane> Mas como é que comrrompe isso?
<Girlane> Só fiz colocar no pc lá e apertar instalar
<Girlane> Se eu baixar novamente no DVD, será que vai? Ou comropeu o pc também?
<Elfon> Girlane: a iso que vc baixou pode estar corrompida...baixa novamente por torrent
<eliezer> boa tarde, é possível atualizar o ubuntu diretamente em meu desktop?
<marcellusrp> tenho um pc com mais de 7 anos de uso, usando o ubuntu 10.04, poderia instlar esta nova versão 15.04?
<marcellusrp> ou esta 14.10...
<barna> marcellusrp, qual a confi desse comp?
<barna> até pode ser q rode, mas vai ficar leeeeeeeeento
<marcellusrp> Pentium IV 3.0 GB 512 MB 300 GB
<marcellusrp> Infelizmente a mesma opnião minha.
<Elfon> tenta o xubuntu...se não funfar vai ter q mudar de distro
<barna> marcellusrp, eu tenho um pc bem parecido, com ubuntu 10.04.5 ta rodando BLZ, tentei o 12.04, até funcionou mas ficou meio lento, o 14.04.2 ficou bem ruim, tipo clica o mouse e vai tomar um cafe
<Elfon> barna: recomendo usar swap tb
<barna> swap é fogo pq deixa o comp mais lento ainda, só avita de travar!
<marcellusrp> acho que vou deixar assim mesmo.
<Elfon> as distros atuais só usam o swap quando a ram tá cheia
<Elfon> o meu pc por exemplo...quase nunca usa swap
<marcellusrp> os navegadores é que estão parado de abrir.
<oliverio> marcellusrp, você pode escolher outra derivação do Ubuntu com um ambiente gráfico mais leve.
<Elfon> pode tentar o slitaz
<marcellusrp> certo...
<Elfon> mas tenta o xubuntu primeiro
<Elfon> é ubuntu com xcfe
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<barna> kra na verdade acho q ta na hora de vc pensar em trocar de maquina. :P
<barna> marcellusrp, facebook e google docs, são super pesados pro computador, no meu P IV ou eu abro o facebook ou faço qualquer outra coisa.
<marcellusrp> Obrigado pessoal.
<Carlos_br> Boa noite
<Carlos_br> Instalei o ubuntu 14 num desktop pentium d, 1Gb ram(2x512), placa de video onboard e 80Gb de HD e ficou muito lento.
<Carlos_br> Particionei o hd em 3 part...30/50 e 2Gb de swap
<omelete> tenta o xubuntu
<Carlos_br> uma duvida...preciso instalar os drivers da placa de video ou pc ligado em rede é automatico?
<Carlos_br> oi omelete, vc acha então o ubuntu muito pesado pra essa configuração
<Carlos_br> ?
<omelete> sim, pouca memoria
<Carlos_br> o processo de instalação do xubuntu é semelhante? Instalo por cima mesmo?
<pikiriba> oi gente
<pikiriba> boa noite
<Carlos_br> oi
<pikiriba> não consigo usar o meu sistema operacional lubuntu
<astroo-> ola
<pikiriba> tenho um notbook HP pavilion
<astroo-> Carlos_br  ola
<pikiriba> antigo
<Carlos_br> Oi astroo
<pikiriba> roda em 32bts
<pikiriba> mas não consigo rodar o lubuntu normalmente
<omelete> Carlos_br,  da para para instalar o xfce sem reinstalar o sistema, ai na tela de login vc escolhe para iniciar o xfce
<pikiriba> valew Carlos
<pikiriba> vou tentar aqui
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-06
<Carlos_br> Não fui eu. rsrsrs mas tudo bem
<pikiriba> ops
<pikiriba> valew omelete
<pikiriba> :)
<Carlos_br> Vou baixar o xubuntu e ver aqui. obrigado pessoal!
<pikiriba> não consegui
<pikiriba> como eu faço pra pedir um cd de instalação ?
<pikiriba> alguém sabe gente?
<omelete> pikiriba,  qual erro é?
<pikiriba> não atualiza
<pikiriba> da erro
<pikiriba> e pede pra reinstalar o SO
<pikiriba> um amigo instalou o lubuntu 14.4
<omelete> ñ tem mais jeito de pedir cd
<pikiriba> mas não consigo ver foto
<omelete> tem q baixar a ISO e gravar num dvd ou colocar no pendrive
<pikiriba> não ouço música
<pikiriba> hummmm
<pikiriba> entendi
<pikiriba> aqui o notbook
<pikiriba> só consegue dar o boot pelo cd
<pikiriba> não aceita pendrive
<pikiriba> é uma carroça hhehhh
<omelete> jeito é cd/dvd então
<pikiriba> verdade
<pikiriba> aqui no site do ubuntu
<pikiriba> eu consigo baixar o so a iso ?
<omelete> sim
<pikiriba> massa!!
<omelete> lubuntu e xubuntu tem q ir no respectivo site
<pikiriba> muito obrigado OMELETE
<pikiriba> saúde e sucesso aí gente boa
<pikiriba> :)
<pikiriba> abraço
<omelete> igualmente
<pikiriba> valew
<pikiriba> vou aqui
<barna> https://www.facebook.com/LinuxXiitas/photos/a.496517917029803.129977.496503617031233/798133103534948/?type=1
<Carlos_br> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola novamente
<Carlos_br> baixei o xubuntu 14 e gravei em pen drive. mas não executa no boot. percebi que não tem executável na raiz. é assim mesmo?
<astroo-> no site oficial do ubuntu tem la num sitio o que fazer
<Carlos_br> instalei o ubuntu 14 perfeito, mas ficou lento. tentei fazer o mesmo com o xubuntu e agora isso.
<Carlos_br> como um pendrive gerado por uma iso não tem executável na raiz? aff
<astroo-> mais nao sei
<manokara> absurdo
<Carlos_br> kkk
<manokara> deve ter, algo como vmlinuz
<manokara> mas se não tá dando boot alguma coisa deu errada quando o grub foi se instalar na MBR do pendrive
<Carlos_br> tanto a versão torrent quanto a FTP estão assim. o problema deve ser eu pô. rsrsrs
<manokara> né :P
<manokara> já aconteceu comigo de várias coisas simplesmente não funcionarem no passado. tempos depois, funciona como mágica
<manokara> fascinante
<Carlos_br> rsrsrsr
<manokara> no caso é como eu disse, tem que ir hardcore mode e ler a MBR pra ver se tem algo com SYSLINUX por lá
<manokara> gravasse a iso por onde?
<KurtKraut> Carlos_br, Siga algum tutorial sobre como instalar e rodar Linux. Sua dúvida sobre 'executável' evidencia que você está com a mentalidade Windows, isso não funciona aqui.
<Carlos_br> baixei site oficial e gravei no windows 8.1
<manokara> pois é, não é como se ele fosse executar um instalador ou algo do tipo
<manokara> são instruções x86 diretas para o processador (y)
<Carlos_br> universal usb installer... fiz assim com o ubuntu 14 e deu certo
<Carlos_br> :/
<manokara> hmm, isto é um baita problema
<manokara> já tentou com o YUMI? Se bem que esses 2 softwares tem bases parecidas
<Carlos_br> achei que dando boot pelo pen drive tinha que ter um .exe ali na raiz. pensei que no lixux tb fosse assim. estou instalando em maquina que já tem o ubuntu instalado
<Carlos_br> vou ver aqui... yumi
<manokara> ter tem, mas não é um um ".exe". Quem cuida da executação é o bootloader, o GRUB. E se ele não está dando boot, ou a BIOS tá de sacanagem contigo ou o grub não foi instalado direito...
<manokara> percebi agora que escrevi "executação", rs
<Carlos_br> no raiz, tem um diretorio "boot" e dentro dele um "grub" e finalmente o arquivo loopback.cfg
<sistematico> Carlos_br, Cheque o MD5 da imagem que baixou.
<sistematico> Carlos_br, A propósito, nem no windows tem necessidade de ter um *.exe na raíz do pendrive, talvez um *.sys, *.bat, etc...
<sistematico> Carlos_br, Verifique se o MD5 da imagem que baixou confere com a que está no site de download: http://www.winmd5.com/
<sistematico> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<sistematico> Aparentemente, você fez tudo certo: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<sistematico> Aí ele recomenda o Universal USB Installer mesmo.
<sistematico> Carlos_br, Pode tentar o Rufus tambem: https://rufus.akeo.ie/?locale=pt_BR
<Carlos_br> vendo aqui...
<Carlos_br> Refiz o processo e tá rolando. obrigado pessoal
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Carlos_br> Obrigado por tudo. Um bom final de semana a todos!
<ebrazjr> bom dia a todos do canal
<ebrazjr> ok
<ebrazjr> preciso dde uma ajuda
<ebrazjr> wifi no netbook hp com ubuntu
<appa> qual o equipamento minimo para instalacao do ubuntu ultima versao
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<andersonid> bom dia galera... duvida newbie e rapida. Pq nao consigo alternar entre usuários e manter a sessao aberta?
<andersonid> o botao alternar usuário está desabilitado para usa-lo
<DimyMark> hi
<mirqui> hi , portuguese please :)
<DimyMark> Oi
<mirqui> blza :)
<DimyMark> Sou BRASILEIRO
<DimyMark> Pode me ajudar?
<mirqui> sim , eu tbm
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudo
<DimyMark> Eu  uso  o  ubuntu  versão   10.4  quero  atualizar   mais não está dando
<DimyMark> diz que  erro  na rede
<mirqui> pega uma iso , é mais fácil
<DimyMark> você sabe que seja?
<mirqui> a 14. é muito boa
<DimyMark> diz como   eu  faço
<mirqui> vai no site do ubuntu
<mirqui> eu semp5re que pego é pelo superdownloads
<DimyMark> Eu  já estou  baixando    a versão  14.04 é a 15.04
<mirqui> depois é só gravar o dvd
<DimyMark> certo
<DimyMark> que mais
<mirqui> é só
<mirqui> instala e boa sorte :)
<mirqui> haa vc pode usar dual boot tbm
<mirqui> a 14 e a 15 no mesmo pc
<DimyMark> uso  dual  boot com  windows xp
<mirqui> ai vê qual a melhor
<mirqui> sim , então vc pode fazer dual boot win ubuntu
<DimyMark> vou  testa o  15.04
<mirqui> ou trial boot win 14 e 15
<sistematico> DimyMark, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<DimyMark> obrigado   <sistematico>
<sistematico> DimyMark, Porem, o que o mirqui falou é o mais adequado pra você.
<sistematico> De nada.
<mirqui> vc pode usar máquinas virtuais tbm
<DimyMark> não  uso  maquina virtual
<mirqui> no ubuntu tem
<DimyMark> uso  direto  no  hd dual  boot
<mirqui> ai vc testa
<mirqui> bom , vc que sabe
<DimyMark> vou  testar
<mirqui> tudo é bem fácil de instalar
<DimyMark> está terminando  de baixar
<mirqui> é desktop ou note ?
<mirqui> vc pode usar um pendrive tbm
<mirqui> no desktop é tranquilo
<DimyMark> Eu  uso  em  meu not é meu pc
<sistematico> o_O
<mirqui> no note acho que vc tem que mexer na bios para dar boot pelo pendrive
<sistematico> ESC, F2 ou F8
<mirqui> ahaha calma , os dois são tranquilos
<DimyMark> já no  meu  not   eu  uso  só  o ubuntu
<mirqui> é só fazer um ou outro ajuste
<DimyMark> Eu  quero  instalar  atualizar a versão  é do  meu  pc
<DimyMark> Já atualizei  a lista
<DimyMark> mais não deu
<mirqui> então se vc tem um pendrive melhor , economisa 1 real :)
<sistematico> DimyMark, atp-get update && apt-get upgrade mantem você na mesma release, não muda de release.
<DimyMark> da versão  10.04  não  atualizar de jeite nem  um
<DimyMark> Eu já fiz isso
<DimyMark>  <sistematico>
<mirqui> é muito antiga
<DimyMark> sim   <mirqui>
<mirqui> e ter uma iso no dvd ou no pendrive é bom
<mirqui> ai vc instala se der algum bode
<DimyMark> vou  optar para uma nova
<DimyMark> vai  dá certo   <mirqui>
<mirqui> então boa sorte :)
<mirqui> fui almoçar :)
<DimyMark> certo   <mirqui>
<leandro_> alguem pode me ajuda e um detalhe, tenho notebook com a versao Ubuntu 14.04 e o wifi ta tudo beleza funcionando mas no notebook o led nao acende
<leandro_> o modelo do meu notebook ibm r51e thinkpad
<leandro_>  alguem pode me ajuda e um detalhe, tenho notebook com a versao Ubuntu 14.04 e o wifi ta tudo beleza funcionando mas no notebook o led nao acende  o modelo do meu notebook ibm r51e thinkpad
<sistematico> Ficar repetindo não ajuda.
<sistematico> Está funcionando?
<leandro_> funcionando sim
<sistematico> Então não tem problema :)
<leandro_> e so um detalher
<sistematico> Ele acende no Windows?
<leandro_> sim
<sistematico> Não acende nem quando está transmitindo dados?
<leandro_> estava com windows xp
<leandro_> eu tirei e instalei o ubuntu
<leandro_> e que eu vi esse detalhe mas do resto ta tudo blz
<sistematico> leandro_, gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/wlan.conf
<sistematico> options iwlcore led_mode=1
<sistematico> Salve, feche e reinicie.
<DimyMark> Leandro  está passando  dados?
<leandro_> valeu
<sistematico> Ubuntu safadenho
<marcelomauro> bom dia pessoal. Estou precisando fazer um "disquete" de boot ou cd, tanto faz, a partir de arquivos que eu compilei. Estou apanhando aqui sobre como fazer isso. Sei que é facinho você fazer isso com dd if=... of=/dev/fd0 mas no meu caso não tenho driver fisico de disquete e/ou cdrom
<marcelomauro> no caso vou precisar usar no virtualbox
<sistematico> marcelomauro, Quer criar uma ISO do seu sistema completo com alterações que você fez?
<sistematico> É isso?
<marcelomauro> nao
<sistematico> Não entendi.
<marcelomauro> estou estudando como criar S.O. e preciso fazer um disco de boot dos arquivos que eu programei
<marcelomauro> tenho um arquivo compilado boot.bin
<marcelomauro> preciso criar uma imagem que possa ser lida pelo virtualbox para dar boot por ele
<marcelomauro> ou por qualquer computador
<sistematico> Cara, ainda não entendi, me desculpa.
<sistematico> O SO é o Ubuntu?
<marcelomauro> nao
<sistematico> hummm...
<marcelomauro> cara não é nenhum sistema pronto
<sistematico> Quer dar boot em um sistema, qual seria esse sistema?
<marcelomauro> digamos que tenho arquivo A, b e c
<marcelomauro> como por isso numa imagem de cd
<marcelomauro> é só isso que eu preciso saber
<marcelomauro> uma imagem de CD ou disquete bootavel
<sistematico> Certo, colocar isso na imagem é muito fácil.
<marcelomauro> (até porque não é garantia que o meu SO funcione!!! kkkkk estou testando)
<marcelomauro> sistematico, então me passe ai alguma dica de tuto pra eu aprender
<sistematico> dd if=/pasta of=imagem.iso
<sistematico> Em síntese, é isso.
<sistematico> Mas pode usar o genisofs, entre outros milhares de programas.
<sistematico> Assim como o Brasero mesmo.
<marcelomauro> então... quando faço isso diz que o arquivo imagem.iso não está no formato correto
<sistematico> marcelomauro, mkisofs -o imagem.iso pasta/
<sistematico> Mas aí que entra o segredinho...
<marcelomauro> no caso do if=  tem que ser uma pasta, e vazia? ou posso if=boot.bin?
<sistematico> Você tem vários formatos pra ISO.
<sistematico> marcelomauro, Depende...
<sistematico> marcelomauro, Pasta vazia não.
<marcelomauro> vazia que eu digo com somente o boot.bin dentro
<sistematico> Então, o conceito dessa *.bin aí é muito abstrato.
<sistematico> Em tese, a propria bin seria a imagem.
<sistematico> Mas eu não tenho idéia do que se trata..
<sistematico> Não sei qual sistema é, nem o que tem dentro dessa bin.
<marcelomauro> cara... nao tem sistema
<marcelomauro> é o mais baixo nivel que vc pode imaginar
<marcelomauro> é um codigo assembly compilado
<marcelomauro> que simplesmente vai ser chamado no processo de boot
<marcelomauro> estou tentando escrever um kernel ainda
<marcelomauro> só me enganchei nisso por que no computador que eu tenho não tenho drivers fisicos
<marcelomauro> esse arquivo precisa ser gravado no primeiro setor de boot do disquete, como se fosse um bootloader
<sistematico> É, infelizmente não tenho conhecimento nenhum nessa área, a única coisa que posso sugerir é isso: http://asm.sourceforge.net/intro/Assembly-Intro.html
<marcelomauro> se eu tivesse driver físico bastaria fazer dd if=boot.bin of=/dev/fd0
<marcelomauro> e o arquivo era gravado la
<sistematico> E na minha opinião de leigo, não vai rodar no vbox não.
<marcelomauro> neste caso não é "rodar"... até porque não tem nada
<marcelomauro> basta não aparecer a mensagem de que nenhum sistema operacional foi encontrado
<marcelomauro> sistematico, mas valeu pela ajuda cara
<sistematico> Ok.
<sistematico> Se quer fazer uma nova distro eu recomendo fortemente o LFS.
<marcelomauro> nao quero fazer uma nova distro
<marcelomauro> estou estudando programação
<marcelomauro> de sistemas operacionais
<marcelomauro> criando o meu a partir do zero, como aprendizado
<marcelomauro> criando o kernel na verdade
<marcelomauro> é que eu gosto da area de sistemas embarcados
<marcelomauro> O LFS já está todo pronto, no que toca o que eu estou estudando
<marcelomauro> sistematico, eu estou começando daqui https://github.com/Stichting-MINIX-Research-Foundation/minix/blob/master/minix/kernel/arch/i386/mpx.S
<marcelomauro> não esse, mas algo do tipo
<leoalves> ola boa tarde a todos
<Guest95892> boa noite a todos... tenho uma dúvida.. acabei de adquirir um notebook modelo dell vostro 5470. li algumas mensagens informando de alguns problemas ao instalar o ubuntu nesse notebook. touchpad não funcionava, problemas com audio, etc..
<Guest95892> sabem se ainda persiste esse problema?
<Guest95892> ?????
<mirqui> oi , ví tua pergunta , mas não sei te dizer
<mirqui> da uma olhada nesse buscador
<mirqui> http://www.buscador.sempreupdate.org/
<mirqui> ou dá uma pesquisada no google
<leonardo_> alguem por favor pode me ajudar?
<leonardo_> alguem por favor pode me ajudar? :)
<leonardo_> alguem por favor pode me ajudar? :)
<manokara> leonardo_: qual o problema?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<zanbuz> Boa noite, o link do download http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso está fora, alguém poderia me dar uma alternativa\?
<omelete> zanbuz,  tenta o torrent
<zanbuz> tb tá off
<zanbuz> encontrei este: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<zanbuz> vlw
<astroo-> ola
<zanbuz> ola
<Jr_> to com um problema ao intalar o ubunto, depois de instalado quando vai ser iniciado pela primeira vez ele alega um erro, diz q o sistema tem muitas particçoes primarias e q não reconhece
<Jr_> versões mais antiga eu instalava da msm maneira e dava tudo certo
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Jr_> alguem?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Bugs_Crash> Boa Tarde Pessoal: Estou com um problema para configurar o proftpd na diretiva DefaultRoot. Estou setando para "~" para cada usuario entrar em seu home dir. Porém quando acessa o ftp não tem escrita na raiz, somente se eu deixar uma pasta criada.
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-07
<Dinocrise> olá boa noite
<Dinocrise> alguem poderia me ajudar numa duvida aki
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Dinocrise> eu acabei de formatar meu notebook para ubuntu , mas na hora de separar as repartições acho que coloquei errado, vocês poderiam me explicar como faço para dividir a repartição certa, tipo aonde instalar o ubuntu se numa repartição separa de onde vão ficar os arquivos ou na mesma
<Dinocrise> tá bom , valeuu
<BrunoPT> Dinocrise: voce quer saber se é necessario uma partição separada para a /home?
<Dinocrise> sim
<Dinocrise> gostaria de saber
<Dinocrise> tipo a \home é onde vão ficar minhas coisas certo ?
<Dinocrise> é que eu fiz assim , coloquie uma repartição de raiz de 50 gb para a instalaçao do ubuntu
<Dinocrise> deixei 5 gb para swap
<Dinocrise> e o ersto deixei para a \home , tenho uam hd de 1 tb
<BrunoPT> é /home e não \home, no linux a barra é ao contrario do windows
<BrunoPT> e isso é da sua escolha, eu uso tudo na mesma partição mas são opções
<BrunoPT> a vantagem que tem ao separar a home é que pode fazer uma instalação limpa sem perder a sua home
<BrunoPT> com 1TB eu deixaria uns 200GB para o / e o resto para a /home, isto porque todos os softwares vão ficar instalados na /
<Dinocrise> ah sim entendi agora o / é onde ficam os softwares e a /home os meua arquivos pessoais
<Dinocrise> vou remexer nessa partições amanah então
<Dinocrise> a beleleza , muito obrigado por me esclarecer , eu ainda estou aprendeno , valeuuu
<BrunoPT> sim, é basicamente isso, todo o sistema esta na /, voce pode organizar as partiçoes como quiser, se não tiver partição para a /home vai tudo ficar na mesma partição
<BrunoPT> isto não se aplica so para a /home, pode ser usado para /boot, /var ...
<Bugs_Crash> Boa Tarde Pessoal: Estou com um problema para configurar o proftpd na diretiva DefaultRoot. Estou setando para "~" para cada usuario entrar em seu home dir. Porém quando acessa o ftp não tem escrita na raiz, somente se eu deixar uma pasta criada.
<astroo-> ola
<Bugs_Crash> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<BrunoPT> Bugs_Crash: ja tentou    <Limit DIRS READ WRITE>
<BrunoPT>       AllowUser upload
<BrunoPT>    </Limit>
<Bugs_Crash> isto é um problema para mim , veja como esta
<Bugs_Crash> <Directory "~/%H">
<Bugs_Crash> 	<Limit ALL>
<Bugs_Crash> 		Order		Deny, Allow
<Bugs_Crash> 		AllowALL
<Bugs_Crash> 	</Limit>
<Bugs_Crash> BrunoPT veja como está <Directory "~/%H">
<Bugs_Crash> 	<Limit ALL>
<Bugs_Crash> 		Order		Deny, Allow
<Bugs_Crash> 		AllowALL
<Bugs_Crash> 	</Limit>
<Bugs_Crash> Bugs_Crash: teste
<BrunoPT> Estranho, eu não sei como lhe ajudar, espere por outra resposta
<Bugs_Crash> Obrigado BrunoPT
<manokara> Bugs_Crash: Essas diretivas são sensíveis ao case? "AllowAll" ao invés de "AllowALL". posso ate estar falando besteira, rs.
<Bugs_Crash> manokara: estas diretivas foram inseridas automaticamente não foram editadas
<Bugs_Crash> Acho que é alguma configuração do proprio proftpd , pois qualquer diretorio que eu colocar no DefaultRoot, com todos acessos ocorre o mesmo
<Bugs_Crash> Ele dá permissão somente para a pasta filho , não para pasta da raiz
<manokara> Bugs_Crash: entendo... eu uso vsftpd aqui, e as configurações de base estão tranquilas, desde que as permissoes de grupo e usuario das pastas estejam de acordo
<Bugs_Crash> j
<Bugs_Crash> Já tentei DefaultRoot /share/ftp
<manokara> talvez algo nas permissões da raiz que diferem dos filhos?
<Bugs_Crash> e ninguem tem acesso na ftp , mas se eu criar uma pasta dentro da ftp com acesso ao grupo todos conseguem
<Bugs_Crash> dei permissão simples , com chmod 777 e chwon e nada ...
<manokara> hmm
<Bugs_Crash> quer dizer, no ftp todos acessam mas não escreve
<Bugs_Crash> preciso fazer com que ao entrar no ftp://ip .. o usuario tenha acesso na raiz
<manokara> essa coisa de permissões é complicada... resolvi uma vez no meu criando um grupo a parte e adicionando tanto o root com o meu usuario
<Bugs_Crash> este endereço deve dar acesso na raiz pois quem vai gravar é um aplicativo DVR que grava fotos da camera de segurança aqui em casa
<Bugs_Crash> e este aplicativo não tem opção de definir pasta para acesso
<Bugs_Crash> DVR by Chine
<Bugs_Crash> rs
<Bugs_Crash> Já testei criar uma pasta para ver se o cara tinha acesso. e depois que tinha o acesso , coloquei ele no homedir e pronto , perdeu
<Bugs_Crash> haha
<manokara> hehe
<manokara> dei um ls -l aqui só pra conferir um coisa: por padrão, as pastas home não tem permissão de escrita para o grupo, hmm
<manokara> e você disse que já deu chmod e chown e tudo mais
<manokara> o que será que está faltando?
<Bugs_Crash> olha so este homedir dvr:x:506:100:Linux User,email.com,Drv Cameras,:/share/ftp/:/bin/sh
<Bugs_Crash> o usuario dvr com home dir em /shre/ftp blz ?
<manokara> hm, blz
<Bugs_Crash> olha os acessos da pasta 1 drwxrwxrwx    4 dvr      everyone      1024 Jun  6 21:44 ftp/
<Bugs_Crash> dvr é owner
<Bugs_Crash> rs
<manokara> :o
<manokara> bom, qq coisa, só é reinstalar a distro e tentar dnv, kk
<Bugs_Crash> quando acesso via ftp://ip o cara não pode criar nada
<manokara> mt estranho...
<Bugs_Crash> eu acho que é alguma direfitva que precisa habilitar sei lá ...
<Bugs_Crash> vou instalar ele agora aki local e ver se dá o mesmo problema
<Bugs_Crash> pq este esta no meu NAS
<manokara> pode ser
<Bugs_Crash> bom
<Bugs_Crash> aki localmente nao deu erro
<Bugs_Crash> agora vou copiar o arquivo config para minha maquina local e ver qual o erro.
<Bugs_Crash> se conseguir eu volto aqui e publico o que foi que aconteceu.
<Bugs_Crash> manokara: tem uma pequena diferença na distro da minha maquina e a do server... não sei se é diferença de config ou ambiente .... no server ele usa o getcfg para montar o arquivo de configuração antes
<manokara> Bugs_Crash: é a mesma distro? talvez eles usem alguma alteração aqui e ali
<Bugs_Crash> manokara: não é , é um baseado em bsd .. conhece o Qnap  ? ele faz um arquivo bash configurar o ftp
<manokara> hmm, não conheço.
<Bugs_Crash> manokara: o defaultroot , eu ja tive de usar o setcfg para confiugrar
<manokara> ele deve usar algum esquema de configuração proprio por esses comandos
<gabrielrm> opa
<gabrielrm> daí galera!
<gabrielrm> nem lembrava mais do IRC.. show de bola.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest91707> boa noite alguem pode me ajuda com um pequeno detalhe, tenho notebook lenovo ibm thinkpad r51e o wifi esta funcionando mas o led nao, no windows estava funcionando
<barna> bom dia leandro Guest91707
<barna> Guest91707, to dando uma pesquisada aki, 1 seg
<barna> Guest91707, qual versão do ubuntu vc to usando?
<barna> Guest91707, to trabalhando aki, vou voltar ao trabalho até vc responder, me marca na resposta pra mim ver e voltar aki.
<KurtKraut> Guest91707, já testou se no Ubuntu 15.04 o sintoma persiste?
<barna_> ixi cai, Guest91707 vc viu minhas perguntas?
<Guest27138> bom dia ente
<Guest27138> alguem em online agora
<barna_> Guest27138, bom dia.
<barna_> Guest27138, eu
<Guest27138> barna bom dia
<Guest27138> tem ubuntu instala o wifi esta funciona
<Guest27138> o sistematico passou um comando e nao deu certo
<Guest27138> o led do meu wifi do meu notebook nao esta acesso
<barna_> qual comando?
<Guest27138> voce pode me ajuda nisso e um detalhe
<Guest27138> olha o q ele passou e nao deu certo
<Guest27138> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/wlan.conf [11:33] <sistematico> options iwlcore led_mode=1 [11:33] <sistematico> Salve, feche e reinicie
<barna_> qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<Guest27138> 14.04 lts
<barna_> ok, Guest27138 só 1 seg q vou reiniciar meu comp
<Guest27138> ok
<Guest27138> sistematico
<barna> voltei
<Guest27138> ou
<Guest27138> meu nome e LEANDRO
<barna> massa.
<Guest27138> no terminal quando gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/wlan.conf  abriu uma janela vazia
<barna> no meu tb.
<barna> Guest27138, vc sabe usar o pastebin/w
<barna> ?
<Guest27138> barna sou novo no ubuntu nao sei
<barna> ok, o paste é uma forma de vc me mandar saidas grandes sem encher o canal de texto.
<Guest27138> blz
<barna> no seu navegador entre no endereço http://paste.ubuntu.com/ e cole lá a resposta dos comandos q vou te pedir, coloca seu nome e clica em paste,
<barna> copia o link e me manda
<Guest27138> o meu notebook so pra vc sabe o model thinkpad r51e ibm lenovo
<barna> abre um terminal e digita: lspci copia o resultado e me manda pelo paste bin
<Guest27138> ta
<Guest27138> coloca esse nome ou pode ser o meu nome mesmo leandro
<Guest27138> ta la
<barna> tanto faz, agora copia o link do navegar e coloca aki
<Guest27138> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11622038/
<barna> massa
<Guest27138> vc tem skipe ou whatsapp
<Guest27138> skype
<Guest27138> ou ate email
<barna> Guest27138, lspci não lscpi
<Guest27138> ta
<Guest27138> desculpa
<Guest27138> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11622110/
<Guest27138> e isso ai
<barna> ok
<barna> tenta fazer o seguinte, da o comando q o sistematico te passou, mas cola a linha> options ath9k blink=0
<barna> salva, fechar e reinicia o comp
<Guest27138> ok
<leandro> barna
<leandro> nao funcionou
<Guest63714> barna
<barna> to aki
<barna> blink=0 pra blink=1
<Guest63714> barna assim no arquivo
<Guest63714> iwlcore led_mode=1 options ath9k blink=0
<barna> não não!
<barna> só options ath9k blink=0
<Guest63714> entao deleta a linha com iwlcore led_mode=1
<barna> sim
<barna> dai salva e reinicia
<barna> vou reinicar aki tb, ja volto
<Guest63714> entao fica so a linha com o comando options ath9k blink=0
<Guest63714> options ath9k blink=0
<barna> isso
<Guest63714> ta
<Guest63714> bana
<Guest63714> barna
<leo_> barna
<leo_> e o leandro
<barna> to aki,
<barna> funcionou?
<leo_> nao
<leo_> o led nao acendeu
<leo_> no windows funciona
<barna> to ligado ja vi isso acontecer.
<leo_> o led da bateria funciona
<barna> vamos ter q ir por teste e acerto, agora troca o valor 0 por 1
<leo_> so o do wifi nao
<barna> apagando TUDO e deixando só a linha options ath9k blink=1
<barna> vou pesquisar um pouco mais aki
<leo_> vou reinicia ja volto
<barna> ok
<LEO_> volei
<LEO_> barna
<LEO_> nao funcionou
<barna> kra, vou ter q re-iniciar de novo, da uma lida nisso enquanto isso, http://askubuntu.com/questions/12069/how-to-stop-constantly-blinking-wifi-led
<leo_> barna
<leo_> como sei o nome do wifi
<leo_> barna
<leo_> vc ta ai
<barna> opa
<barna> aki
<leo_> qual o comando pra eu sabe o nome da placa do wifi
<barna> aquele q eu te pedi pra vc me mandar no paste bin, a ultima linha
<barna> 04:02.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR5212/AR5213 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<leo_> lspci
<leo_> o nome do module Qualcomm Atheros AR5212/AR5213 Wireless Network Adapter
<leo_> blz
<leo_> vou reinicia
<SirRafiki> Galera alguém pode me dá uma ajuda nas configurações do SMTP
<SirRafiki> MSMTP*
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<girlane> Olá
<girlane> Gente, eu tentei instalar o Ubuntu no meu notebook e na hora da instalação o pc desligou sozinho
<girlane> Agora ele fica assim o tempo todo
<girlane> Eu ligo e depois de um tempo ele desliga, parece até que ta sincronizado
<girlane> Isso ta relacionado com a instalação do sistema é?
<KurtKraut> girlane, Se você não chega na etapa em que seu login e senha são pedidos, você terá que instalar de novo desde o início.
<Elfon_> tá parecendo problema de hardware....mas tira a dúvida primeiro
<Elfon_> Como o kurkraut disse
<girlane> Não
<girlane> O computador funciona corretamente, ele ta até super rápido. Mas do nada ele desliga apaga tudo.
<girlane> Aí eu ligo e desliga novamente, só que mais rápido
<girlane> Ele nunca ficou assim, quando coloquei Ubuntu foi até a instalação. Deu um estalo e deligou. Aí eu formatei ele, e funciona super bem. Mas do nada desliga.
<Elfon_> vc poderia executar um memtest ou verificar a temperatura
<girlane> Eu queria ver se a instalação do Ubuntu pode  danificar a mémoria ou HD?
<Elfon_> pra descartar super aquecimento
<girlane> Pelo mesmo por fora ele não esquente quase nada
<girlane> *esquenta
<girlane> Como executa memtest?
<Elfon_> Algumas isos tem essa opção no grub. Não sei dizer se o Ubuntu tem essa tb
<Elfon_> vc tem uma boa conexão e tempo?
<girlane> Sim
<girlane> Agora o computador não ta com Ubuntu não, eu não conseguir instalar
<girlane> Ele continua com windows
<Elfon_> iria te sugerir fazer um teste com o ROSA
<Elfon_> vc não precisa instalar...roda em livre mesmo
<Elfon_> no grub tem o memtest e pode rodar em live pra vê o desempenho de outra distro
<Elfon_> mas bem estranho essa reinicialização
<Elfon_> Se quiser testar pode pegar em: www.rosalab.com/products/desktop_fresh/download
<Elfon_> e em pt_BR
<girlane> Ta
<Elfon_> girlane: alguma novidade?
<girlane> Não
<girlane> Eu não consigo acessar o Ubuntu pelo pen driver não
<girlane> Ta igual da ultima vrz, o computador fica com a tela preta até desligar
<girlane> Aí eu usei o Diagnostico de mémoria do windows, e diz que não encontrou nenhum problema
<Elfon_> ok
<Elfon_> Se vc testar outra distro vc vai tirar a dúvida se for alguma imcompatibilidade
<girlane> Vou tentar outra que baixei
<girlane> O computador fica fazendo um chiado, parecendo televisão sem atena Será que alguma peça ta dando mal contato?
<Elfon_> talvez
<z010011-x> <girlane>...o meu acontecia o mesmo....coloquei o ubuntu 12.04 e funcionou legal, não deu nem com o 13 e nem com o 14 e 15.04...funcionou o o bug traq o parrot 0s e o kali... vai a dica
<sistematico> Elfon_, Desculpa a sinceridade, uma opinião minha, mas esse ROSA é bem ruinzinho, mas bem ruinzinho meeeesmo...
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Chega a ser pior que o Ubuntu...
<leo_> sistematico vc me ajudou no assunto sobre o led do wifi
<sistematico> Opa!
<sistematico> Funcionou?
<leo_> nao cara
<sistematico> Putz! hahahahahahaa
<sistematico> Criou o arquivo que eu te falei?
<leo_> fui no site esse aki http://askubuntu.com/questions/12069/how-to-stop-constantly-blinking-wifi-led
<leo_> fiz tudo aki e nao acendeu
<leo_> sim
<sistematico> Tenta led_mode=2 e etc...
<sistematico> Vai mudando...
<leo_> espera ai
<sistematico> leo_, Faz um favor...
<sistematico> Dá um lsmod | grep iwl
<leo_> sim
<sistematico> E vê o que retorna.
<leo_> cara sou novo no linux
<sistematico> Só copiar e colar.
<sistematico> No terminal.
<sistematico> lsmod | grep iwl
<leo_> espera ai
<sistematico> Pra colar no terminal é CTRL+SHIFT+v
<sistematico> Ou clique com o scroll.
<leo_> nao fez nada
<sistematico> Dá um lsmod e cola http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sistematico> Aí me passa o link.
<leo_> qual o seu nome
<leo_> meu leandro
<sistematico> Lucas
<leo_>  sistematico
<sistematico> leo_, /whois sistematico
<leo_> paste vou passa o  q eu fiz
<leo_> como eu posso ver o nome do hadware do wifi do meu notebook
<leo_> lspci
<leo_> esse o commando
<sistematico> é
<sistematico> se for pci
<sistematico> Senão é lsusb
<leo_> e um notebook q instalei o ubuntu
<leo_> vou reinicia o note ja volto
<leo_> so um minuto
<leo_> sistematico ja fiz as mundacas e nada
<leo_> tem algum recurso mais
<leo_> sistematico vc ta ai
<leo_> alguem pode ajuda como acender o LED  do wifi
<lorival> Olá, boa tarde. Quero instalar o Ubuntu 32 bits em um pc q tem win7 starter, 1 GB de RAM e uns 256GB de HD; o pc tem suporte p/ esse Ubuntu? ou tem outro software da Linux q é mais aconselhável p/ pcs antigos?
<lorival> ah, o pc é um netbook
<leo_> sim
<leo_> modelo do noteboob thinkpad r51e
<lorival> como assim esse modelo?
<leo_> modelo do meu note
<leo_> versao ubuntu 14.04 lts
<leo_>  options iwlcore led_mode=3
<leo_> ja tente do 0 a 3
<leo_> e nao deu certo
<leo_> lorival
<leo_> vc ta ai
<lorival> hum.... tô, kkk, acho q me perdi na conversa :P se for sua dúvida ñ sei responder...
<leo_> o led do wifi nao funciona
<leo_> vc conhece algum site online pra tira duvidas sobre o ubuntu
<lorival> não... tiro só nesse mesmo
<renebarbosa> https://github.com/yelp/dockersh/
<renebarbosa> show
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<leo_> gente e tao dificil acender o LED do wifi
<mirqui> ???
<leo_> ja rodei em um monte de site e forum
<mirqui> é só estar ligado
<mirqui> acho que não entendi sua pergunta
<leo_> elfon
<mirqui> leo , olha este buscador
<leo_> miriqui
<mirqui> http://www.buscador.sempreupdate.org/
<mirqui> lá é expecifico para assuntos linux
<leo_> blz
<mirqui> se não achar nada tenta o google
<leo_> qual os usuarios avancados que voce falou
<leo_> elfon nao ta aki
<mirqui> só está o hggdh
<mirqui> os outros não
<mirqui> mas tem um bocado de gente
<mirqui> pede um help
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=+o+LED+do+wifi+n%C3%A3o+liga+no+ubuntu
<mirqui> tem haver com seu problema
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<leo_> vlw mirqui
<leo_> ja vi tudo isso
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Gobbi> Boa noite pessoal tudo bem, necessito de auxilio quanto ao Grub, perdi a inicializacao do ubuntu estou usando pendrive de boot e nao consigo reinstalar ele...
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<Gobbi> msg astroo-  pode me axiliar com o grub?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem que mais nao sei
<Gobbi> consultei alguns tutoriais de como reinstalar mas infelizmente nao obtive sucesso, ok sem problemas astroo-
<Gobbi> talvez nem seja o caso de reinstalar o grub pois esta dando msg que ja tem AGP instalado, pelo que vi deu problema nas particoes do disco, mas os dados estao ok, pelo pendrive de boot eu consigo acessar e visualizar os dados que continha, no entanto nao esta aparecendo grub para inicializar o notebook
<Gobbi> nao sei como marcar as paricoes corretas(flag)
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Gobbi> esqueci de comentar uso ubuntu 14.04
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Eu suspeito que seja o caso de reinstalar o GRUB sim, já que ele re-detecta os sistemas operacionais. Tem um comando para isso, pelo que me lembre é o grub-install. Procure um tutorial sobre como fazer isso para você ter mais segurança no que fazer
<Gobbi> ja realizei
<Gobbi> ele diz que ja existe o grub e nao deixa instalar
<Gobbi> ja tentei grub-update
<Gobbi> algo assim tambem nao tive sucesso... ?(
<Gobbi> :(
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Você precisa munir as pessoas de mais informações sobre seu caso. Você suspeita que seu particionamento não esteja certo. Via uma sessão live, abra o gparted, tire um screenshot do estado atual do particionamento, salve no imgur.com e apresente aqui e no ubuntu fórum pedindo ajuda
<Gobbi> KurtKraut:  ok vou providenciar
<Gobbi> http://imgur.com/XIlGwdI
<Gobbi> KurtKraut: confira
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Por que você tem duas partições ext4?
<Gobbi> na verdade, o que ocorreu que removi uma das particoes por engano, e quando estava tentando reinstlar o grub ele pedia para ter esta particao, ai criei novamente
<Gobbi> qual seria a forma correta, tem como corrigir isso?
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Tem dados sensíveis nela? Porque se der para jogar fora, o caminho mais curto é refazer o particionamento e instalar de novo.
<Gobbi> esta paticao pequena deveria ser do boot (penso eu)
<Gobbi> nesta pequena pode ser removida recriada no entanto na outra, sda2 ha dados importantes
<Gobbi> nao queria formatar e reinstalar todo sistema por causa do grub mas se em ultimos casos seja a melhor forma....
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Eu não vejo vantagem em separar uma partição para boot principalmente em desktops
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Isso não é obrigatório, não afeta as propriedades e funcionamento do sistema.
<Gobbi> ok removo esta primeira a sda1?
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Por mim, sim. E faz o resize na outra para ela abocanhar os MB liberados.
<Gobbi> ok
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, A partição ext4 que sobrar você tem que marcar como bootable.
<Gobbi> esta particao de 512 ela criou da primeira vez que instalei o ubuntu nao lembro q continha nela
<Gobbi> exato
<Gobbi> isso q queria
<Gobbi> como procedo KurtKraut
<Gobbi> ?
<Gobbi> clico com direito em cima dela e em flag seleciono boot?
<Gobbi> pelos 512 sobrar nao e problema removi a particao depois eu agrupo ela, vou reinicializar para verificar se retornou o grub, tem algo mais que necessita ser feito KurtKraut ?
<Gobbi> KurtKraut: a linux-swap esta sem flag deixo assim?
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Aparentemente não.
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Flag de quê?
<Gobbi> no campo flag esta em branco..
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Precisa de flag não
<Gobbi> vou reinicializar ja volto e em seguida retorno para informar se ficou tudo ok, por enquanto muito obrigado KurtKraut
<Gobbi> KurtKraut:  infelizmente nao funcionou, nao carregou o grub...
<Gobbi> KurtKraut: vou tentar reinstalar ele agora vamos ver se ele aceita
<Gobbi> KurtKraut: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda2 Installing for i386-pc platform. grub-install: warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding. grub-install: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged.. grub-install: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<Gobbi> isso q esta ocorrendo
<Gobbi> os procedimentos estao neste link http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-recuperar-o-Grub-do-seu-Ubuntu
<Gobbi> KurtKraut: tem alguma outra forma que possa ser realizada para recuperar o grub?
<Gobbi> ja tentei utilizar o boot-repair tb nao foi possivel
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Refaça a instalação do zero
<Gobbi> o boot repair me retorna? GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again.
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Procurei no Google e o primeiro resultado que achei foi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/423723/how-to-resolve-the-gpt-detected-please-create-a-bios-boot-partition-error-whe
<Gobbi> KurtKraut: vou verificar se encontro outros procedimentos caso nao consiga terei que reinstalar tudo novamente... :( por enquanto obrigado, nao queria fazer isso pois a sda2 esta intacta e tenho muitos dados...
<barna> peguei o bonde andando Gobbi , nesse post do viva o linux ainda é grub 1, vc provavelmente está usando o grub 2
<barna> Gobbi, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/?topic=14614.0
<Gobbi> barna: pode ser... talvez tenha razao por isso nao funciona vou verificar...
<Gobbi> barna:  quando tento executar o grub-install que ele ocorre o erro
<barna> Gobbi, esses dias fui redimencionar uma partição com OS e deu erro, o grub num funcinava em q pelo -------------- , vui ver a pasta /boot tava vasia.
<Gobbi> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda2 Installing for i386-pc platform. grub-install: warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding. grub-install: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged.. grub-install: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Procurei no Google e o primeiro resultado que achei foi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/423723/how-to-resolve-the-gpt-detected-please-create-a-bios-boot-partition-error-whe
<barna> Gobbi, vc montou o sda2 no /mnt direitinho?
<Gobbi> vbarna vou tentar outra forma
<Gobbi> sim
<barna> Gobbi, verificou se o seu OS ta lá blz?
<Gobbi> consigo acessar o /mnt
<Gobbi> os dados estao todos la
<barna> o /boot ta ok?
<barna> ah, achei o erro, vc ta mandando o grub pro sda2 e na verdade é sda
<barna> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<Gobbi> bahhh deixa alterar e testar novamente
<Gobbi> ele tem varios arquivos e dois diretorios o efi e o grub no /boot
<Gobbi> estou executando o install novamente no /dev/sda como sugeriu barna
<Gobbi> mas apresenta mesma falah
<Gobbi> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda Installing for i386-pc platform. grub-install: warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible. grub-install: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged.. grub-install: error: will not proceed with bloc
<barna> hummmmm, ja vi esse erro antes........
<Gobbi> KurtKraut: estou vendo seu link
<barna> kra, essa vou ficar te devendo, hd gpt ainda é novidade pra mim.
<KurtKraut> barna, São essas máquinas que vem com UEFI de fábrica, bloqueadas para usar apenas Windows. Um horror. Tem como tirar, mas dá canseira.
<Gobbi> ok barna obrigado por enquanto...
<Gobbi> na verdade a falha foi minha fui formatar um pendrive e nao selecionei a particao correta e deu esta bagunca toda..
<Gobbi> vou tentar executar aqueles teus procedimentos KurtKraut
<barna> KurtKraut, to ligado, tomei um pau de uma maquina dessas esses dias.
<barna> mas consegui fazer sem deligar o UEFI, só desligando o boot securite
<barna> pq usar modo EFI Legacy num vale a pena.
<Gobbi> barna: qual procedimento que voce executou?
<barna> Gobbi, no caso eu ta instalando ubuntu numa maquina q só tinha W8 e tava bugado (q novidade)
<Gobbi> KurtKraut: quando criei a flag antes no gparted eu coloquei apenas boot, lendo o material que vc me passou tem que ser bios_grub
<Gobbi> posso alterar a flag para bios_grub no /sda2 atraves do gparted?
<Gobbi> lembrando q ela esta montada no /mnt agora
<Gobbi> ou necessito desmontar primeiro?
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Não sei dizer, tente;
<barna> sempre desmontar a partição quando for mexer nela
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Se você tem dados sensíveis nesta partição você pode fazer backup pela sessão live que você está e fazer coisas sem medo.
<Gobbi> ok obrigado
<Gobbi> vou reinicializar novamente ja retorno... ?)
<Gobbi> :)
<Gobbi> nao funcionou... :(
<Gobbi> penso que o jeito, fazer backup e reinstalar do zero mesmo... :(
<Gobbi> KurtKraut: ou barna  podem me informar pelo gparted se esta apenas boot na flag ou boot_grub?
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Minha máquina é pré-UEFI mas deixe-me ver
<Gobbi> ja retorno aparentemente consegui (re) instalar o grub volto logo
<Gobbi> KurtKraut:  pode colocar a imgur do gparted do seu sistema, so pra conferir as flags
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, http://imgur.com/jWisxSJ
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Para minha surpresa quem tem flag de boot é a partição NTFS (!!!)
<Gobbi> KurtKraut:  pois estava observando hehehehehe mas assim tem outro detalhe q no meu nao aparece o ponto de montagem no caso o /  talvez seja isso vou ver se consigo alterar
<Gobbi> KurtKraut:  vou deixar apenas como boot
<Gobbi> como marco o ponto de montagem para o / ?
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Clica com o botão direito e veja as opções
<Gobbi> KurtKraut:  o Mount esta desabilitado ..
<Gobbi> algo como definir como primaria....
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Não entendi, me mostre isso.
<Gobbi> ok vou gerar imagem ja posto o link
<Gobbi> http://imgur.com/ejGTCTu
<Gobbi> isso q tenho atualmente marquei como flag boot na sda2
<Gobbi> mas note que esta desmontada (estou usando pelo pendrive o boot do sistema) mas penso que deveria marcar ela como primaria e setar o ponto de montagem como /
<Gobbi> como tens na tua...
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, No meu olhômetro, desde que /dev/sda2 tenha o GRUB instalado, é para funcionar
<KurtKraut> Gobbi, Agora você tem que ser algum tutorial atualizado de reinstalação de GRUB
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-06
<optimusbdc> Boa Noite!
<astroo-> ola
<optimusbdc> Novidades ?
<astroo-> de...
<optimusbdc> Algo relacionado a Pen Test!
<astroo-> nao sei
<optimusbdc> vc estuda oq?
<astroo-> le o privado
<rfs> oi
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rfs> tchau
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<KurtKraut> Que interessante: o Google está usando Linux Containers para fazer o Chrome OS rodar aplicativos Android: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDy1WWUdlY8&t=5m0s
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<aedigital> yeap
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve , aqui tbm tudo ok :)
<aedigital> hhehehe
<AldoRaine> bom dia a todos, alguém utiliza steam no Ubuntu ?
<Dead_Thinker> AldoRaine: já usei, porque?
<AldoRaine> Dead_Thinker, pensei que houvessem players por aqui
<cach> AldoRaine, /j #ubuntugames
<cach> AldoRaine, se tiver alguém lá, pode ser que te ajudem!
<cach> de repente né, se vc procura players... lá é bem específico
<cach> masnão é certeza
<lohanandrade> eu jogo dota no ubuntu
<AldoRaine> na verdade nem é isso. Não é suporte. É mais saber como está a experiência de jogadores em Linux. E como o pacote do Steam é focado no ubuntu, achei que houvesse adeptos aqui
<AldoRaine> é só isso
<cach> ¬¬
<cach> to falando pra vc encontrar players lá, não pra pedir suporte.. mas quer saber, tô bão hj não, e nem uso isso !
<AldoRaine> tá certo. Desculpa aí pelo off-topic.
<aedigital> realmente
<aedigital> nao deve ser um bom dia para o cach
<aedigital> hehehe
<cach> ¬¬
<Elfon> hggdh: opa
<lohanandrade> rs
<lohanandrade> pessoal estressado
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<fantasma_w> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<fantasma_w> s
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<fantasma_w> a sim vdd
<mirqui> quais sãs as novas ?
<fantasma_w> nemm  uma   , so estou na espera   da nova distro do mint
<mirqui> sim , muito boa
<fantasma_w> vdd
<mirqui> tenho a versão 17.3 , rosa
<fantasma_w> a vc  usa a rosa tambem   .
<fantasma_w> por que sera que muitos estao trocando ubuntu  por mint  ?
<mirqui> bem elegante , mass dizem que a 18 é merlhor , não sei
<mirqui> eu fui ao contrario
<fantasma_w> cara a 18 , vai vim pra apavra de vez  todos  os sistemas do mundo ...
<mirqui> minha primeira distro foi o mint
<fantasma_w> hum  e hj ?
<mirqui> estou usando o ubuntu
<mirqui> da familha ubuntu usei várias
<fantasma_w> ja usei ubuntu  , mas nao tem jeito  a  mint estar mais superior
<mirqui> suse e manjaro tbm
<mirqui> é a mesma coisa , o kernel é o mesmo
<mirqui> e os pacotes .deb tbm
<fantasma_w> antes euusava a red hat , embora paga  , mas sempre usei ... dai fui pra ubuntu e depois vir que a mint e  melhor
<mirqui> o que muda é o visual
<merlim> boa tarde!
<mirqui> fala merlim :)
<fantasma_w> sim  ,  mas nao so o visual ... muita coisa  muda
<merlim> mirqui: fala man como tá
<mirqui> fantasma_w quer conversar offtopic ?
<fantasma_w> pode ser
<fantasma_w> comigo  sem problemas
<mirqui> é que aqui a sala é só para esclarecer dúvidas
<fantasma_w> ata sei
<fantasma_w> vdd
<mirqui> ##._.## chega lá
<fantasma_w> ixi  , cara   pra  falara vdd   nem sei como usar
<fantasma_w> como que faz
<mirqui> clica em cima ahah ou digita o que te disse no entrar em um canal
<fantasma_w> servidor , depois join channel e dai eu digito la ##._.## é isso  ? ]
<mirqui> sim
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<L0ordz> hi
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nailsom_> Boa noite
<nailsom_> Preciso de ajuda para o Droidcam
<astroo-> nailsom_  ola
<barna> nailsom_, digita: sudo apt-get update q resolve
<barna> bom, pelo menos foi isso q a minha de cristal respondeu, já q vc num falow o q precisava......
<brasil77> ola. boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<brasil77> eu ja usei salas de chat a muito tempo atras.. da epoca do windows 98 SE.
<brasil77> estava vendo os apleicativos do Kubuntu ai encontrei o konversation
<astroo-> tenta o hexchat
<astroo-> qualquer ajuda sobre o irc e so dizer
<brasil77> tranquilo astroo fico grato pela atenção
<astroo-> ok
<brasil77> notei que este chat e para teclar sobre o Ubuntu e tirar duvidas tecnicas entre usuarios
<alvaro> sim
<astroo-> na teoria o melhor chat em portugues sobre este tema na internet
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<plop_its_ellie> alguem aqui tive problemas com wifi no ubuntu 16.04?
<plop_its_ellie> eu pergunto pq eu tive dois clientes que tive problemas com wifi no 16.04
<barna> plop_its_ellie, depende do modelo, sabes dizer qual é?
<plop_its_ellie> barna, amobos tem atheros
<plop_its_ellie> eu resolvi seus problemas por reiniciar o network manager
<plop_its_ellie> ento eu achei que foi estranho e talvez o 16.04 tem um bug
<barna> eu ainda num testei o 16.04 de verdade, só brinquei com ele, to no 14.04 ainda, mas tenho prestado muuuuitos suporte tanto no 16.04 quanto no 14.04 no networkmanager.
<barna> quando atualiza ou ele não carrega/abre ou abre e fica "vazio"
<barna> creio eu ser mais um bug no networkmanager do q no ubuntu.
<plop_its_ellie> hummm, preciso testar mais
<barna> 99% das vezes resolve reiniciando o networkmanager.
<plop_its_ellie> kkkkkkk sim, mas estou a traocar clientes do windows a ubuntu e não parece bom para os meus clientes
<barna> te entendo, eu faço o mesmo.
<barna> até hoje nunca vi re-incidencia....
<nailsom> Bom dia
<nailsom> Continuo precisando de ajuda para instalar o Droidcam
<nailsom> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<edenc> nailsom: faça a pergunta invés de perguntar isso
<nailsom> eu já fiz
<nailsom> mas faço de novo
<nailsom> Preciso de ajuda com o Droidcam
<edenc> nailsom: você precisa ser mais específico
<nailsom> ok
<nailsom> Estou tentando instalar o droidcam para usar meu celular  como webcam
<nailsom> ele até instala mas na hora de executar ele dá erro
<edenc> qual é o erro?
<edenc> mensagem, código, screenshot, etc.
<nailsom> Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<nailsom> Device not found (/dev/video[0-9]).
<nailsom> Did you install it?
<edenc> nailsom: seus drivers de câmera não estão funcionando
<edenc> nailsom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<edenc> nailsom: veja se sua máquina consta aqui
<edenc> se não for o caso, você vai ter que identificar o hardware e instalar os drivers relevantes por conta própria
<nailsom> como eu vejo se minha maquina consta lá?
<nailsom> sou iniciante
<edenc> se você comprou uma máquina de uma montadora específica ela vai ter um modelo/nome
<edenc> na nota fiscal
<nailsom> não
<nailsom> eu mesmo montei ela
<edenc> se você montou por conta própria vai ter que identificar o hardware específico da câmera
<edenc> e instalar manualmente o driver
<nailsom> ah sim
<nailsom> eu estou tentando usar um motorola Razr3
<edenc> ah, aí não vou conseguir te ajudar
<nailsom> ele conecta e eu consigo ver foos e arquivos mas como web cam não taindo
<edenc> porque você precisa de um driver especifico pro motorola
<nailsom> eu tenho o seven em outra hd e vai bonitinho , mas eu quero o Ubuntu
<edenc> ou talvez exista um driver genérico, mas desconheço
<nailsom> mas um driver só pra camera?
<nailsom> porque o Ubuntu reconhece o celular
<edenc> é assim que drivers funcionam, um por dispositivo
<nailsom> vou pesquisar
<nailsom> analisa uma coisa pra eu por favor?
<nailsom> posso postar?
<nailsom> Edenc sudo apt-get install gmtp
<nailsom> [sudo] password for nailsom:
<nailsom> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<nailsom> Construindo árvore de dependências
<nailsom> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<nailsom> Os seguintes pacotes foram instalados automaticamente e já não são necessários:
<nailsom>   dvgrab ffmpegthumbnailer fontforge-common gir1.2-clutter-1.0
<barna> hggdh, o drone da mudo em quem "flooda"/manda muitas mensagens seguidas?
<hggdh> barna: sim, um mute de alguns segundos
<hggdh> er, aproximadamente 1 minuto de mute
<hggdh> barna: o trigger não é muitas mensagens seguidas apenas, mas muitas mensagens seguidas *e* rápidas
<Elfon> hggdh: opa
<Elfon> hggdh: vc trabalha com arte gráfica?
<hggdh> Elfon: não. Minha área é a linhade comando
<Elfon> hggdh: ok...pq outro dia tu tinha dado umas dicas com inkscape
<Elfon> achei que trabalhava com serviços gráficos
<hggdh> Elfon: sim, mas apenas por ter usado inkspace um pouco (e não mais o uso)
<R00T3R> opa fala ai grande ae
<R00T3R> cara desculpe conseguir entrar so agora
<R00T3R> para conversar com vc
<R00T3R> esta com tempo?
<R00T3R> aedigital:
<aedigital> R00T3R,  opa
<aedigital> vixe, na correria do trampo
<R00T3R> opa falar daquele lance
<R00T3R> rlx entao
<R00T3R> outra hora conversamos
<R00T3R> ;)
<aedigital> anram
<R00T3R> mas se tiver enrolado deixa man
<aedigital> pior que estou
<aedigital> depois conversamos
<R00T3R> ;)
<R00T3R> flw
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite alguem precisa de ajuda
<nailsom> Boa noite pessoal, preciso de dicas para instalar o Droidcam e de como me comportar no chat
<nuno_nunes> espera ai um pouco
<hggdh> nailsom: para como comportar-se no chat: no tópico (que é apresentado ao entrar no canal) há um link para as regras
<nailsom> beleza
<hggdh> nailsom: /topic mostrará o tópico
<nuno_nunes> qual é a vers??o do ubuntu?
<nailsom> Ubuntu Studio
<nuno_nunes> vers??o
<nuno_nunes> 14.04 ou outra
<nuno_nunes> ?
<nailsom> 16.04 acho
<nailsom> como vejo?
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: por cá, teu "versão" sai escrito "vers??o"
<nuno_nunes> acho que estas safo
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a usar utf8
<hggdh> hum. Bizarro.
<nuno_nunes> ve isso: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/06/install-droidcam-wireless-android.html
<nuno_nunes> é estranho
<nuno_nunes> no hexchat
<nuno_nunes> Client: HexChat 2.12.0 ??? OS: openSUSE 20160603 (x86_64) ??? CPU: AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (1.32GHz) ??? Memory: Physical: 3.4 GiB Total (1.8 GiB Free) Swap: 2.0 GiB Total (2.0 GiB Free) ??? Storage: 349.1 GB / 973.3 GB (624.2 GB Free) ??? VGA: 1002:9806 @ 1022:1510 ??? Uptime: 40m 48s
<astroo-> nuno_nunes  nailsom  ola
<nuno_nunes> la est??o os comandos para fazer isso
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nailsom> oi nuno
<nuno_nunes> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/06/install-droidcam-wireless-android.html
<nuno_nunes> ve esse site
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> esta ai a tua resposta
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nailsom> posso rodar os comandos desse link e postar a saida no privado pra vc?
<nuno_nunes> n??o é preciso
<nailsom> Nuno
<nailsom> ok
<nuno_nunes> no terminal
<nuno_nunes> sao
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:paolorotolo/droidcam
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get update
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get install droidcam
<nailsom> no primeiro comando já deu erro
<nuno_nunes> deu erro no que
<nuno_nunes> ent??o faça este comando primeiro
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get update
<nuno_nunes> e depois os comandos seguintes
<nailsom> *.tar.gz: Não é possível executar a ação: open: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<nuno_nunes> ????
<nailsom> vou rodar
<nuno_nunes> tar .tar.gz?
<nuno_nunes> isso n??o é ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :|
<nuno_nunes> ubuntu é deb
<nailsom> Eu uso o Ubuntu Studio
<nuno_nunes> escreve no terminal este comando
<nuno_nunes> uname -a
<nailsom> ta
<nuno_nunes> ???
<nailsom> [sudo] password for nailsom:
<nailsom> Linux nailsom-desktop 4.2.0-36-lowlatency #42~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri May 13 21:18:46 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nuno_nunes> mas como te aparece tar.gz
<nuno_nunes> ????
<nailsom> não entendo
<nuno_nunes> escreve este comando
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:paolorotolo/droidcam
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get update
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get install droidcam
<nuno_nunes> estas a usar a versao lts 14.04.1?
<nailsom> eu achava que era a 16.04
<nuno_nunes> mas n??o
<nuno_nunes> Linux nuno-opensuse.opensuse 4.6.0-1-default #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed May 25 07:44:54 UTC 2016 (d89346f) x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nailsom> erros foram encontrados durante o processo de droidcam
<nailsom> vou em multimidia e mando abrir droidcam ele abre mas com uma tela de erro
<nuno_nunes> acho tem haver com dependencias
<nailsom> Device not found (/dev/video[0-9]).
<nailsom> Did you install it?
<nuno_nunes> eu uso isso
<nuno_nunes> eu nunca usei esse programa
<nuno_nunes> acho que tenho muitos
<nailsom> existe um outro APP semelhante?
<nuno_nunes> n??o sei
<nailsom> eu quero instalar pra usar a camera do celular pelo wi-fi
<nuno_nunes> eu utilizo pouco o android
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nailsom> engraçado é que no Seven eu instalei e funciona, mas quero e muito usar o Ubuntu , mas preciso aprender
<nailsom> na verdade ele dá outros erros na saida dos comandos
<nailsom> de volta a estaca zero
<nuno_nunes> caiu
<nailsom> sem traumas
<nuno_nunes> faca um pastbin co os erros todos
<nuno_nunes> nao entendi
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, tudo bem amigo
<nailsom> o que é um pastbin?
<nailsom> quando eu disse "sem traumas" eu quis dizer "sem problemas por você ter caido"
<nuno_nunes> é um site para postar texto
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nailsom> ah sim
<nuno_nunes> estas ai
<nuno_nunes> xGrind, tudo bem
<nailsom> Boa noite
<nailsom> Estou tentando instalar o droidcam, mas quando rodo os comandos ele retorna erros alguém pode me ajudar
<nailsom> imagino que esses erros provém do pacote de instalação que baixei
<nailsom> como remove lo?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<nailsom> estamos esperando
<astroo-> ok
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-09
<nailsom> povo me ajudem a excluir um pacote que baixei , mas acho que contem erros
<astroo-> por vezes nao existe pessoal na ajuda
<nailsom> pra remover um pacote basta substituir o "add" por  "remove"?
<astroo-> eu sou dou 1 força ao mundo linux
<nailsom> certo
<KurtKraut> nailsom, 'add'? Que comando você usou para instalar?!
<nailsom> KurtKraut usei esse  -> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:paolorotolo/droidcam
<nailsom> eu tentei remove lo pelo synaptic, mas também deu erro
<KurtKraut> nailsom, Isso ADICIONOU um repositório. Há nenhuma instalação nessa etapa.
<KurtKraut> nailsom, Um comando de instalação deve começar com sudo apt-get install algumacoisa
<KurtKraut> nailsom, Ou sudo aptitude install algumacoisa
<nailsom> amigo esse pacote que eu baixei contém erros e não instala eu quero REMOVE LO
<KurtKraut> nailsom, Se você executou nenhum comando com a palavra 'install' na sintaxe, você não instalou.
<nailsom> quando eu rodo sudo "apt-get install droidcam" o terminal retorna várias linhas contendo erro
<nailsom> e o programa não abre
<nailsom> Ocorreu um erro
<nailsom> Os seguintes detalhes estão disponíveis:
<nailsom> E: droidcam: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<KurtKraut> nailsom, Então remova com sudo aptitude purge droidcam
<nailsom> beleza
<nailsom> aptitude?
<KurtKraut> nailsom, Se o terminal falar que o comando não existe, use apt-get
<KurtKraut> nailsom, Ou simplesmente apt
<nailsom> ok
<nailsom>  sudo apt-get purge droidcam
<nailsom> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<nailsom> E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<nailsom> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<nailsom>  droidcam
<nailsom> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Aldenio> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola e ate
<aldenio_> Boa noite
<plop_its_ellie> boa noite
<aldenio_> Estou testando o chat
<plop_its_ellie> ah, eu entendo
<aldenio_> Gostaria de aprender um pouco sobre
<plop_its_ellie> um pocou acera do chat?
<aldenio_> Não sei bem se estou fazendo da maneira correta
<aldenio_> Me desculpe qualquer coisa
<aldenio_> Boa noite, obrigado
<plop_its_ellie> boa noite
<nailsom> Bom dia
<nailsom> Baixei um pacote com erros e não consigo remove lo alguma dica?
<cach> cueguei calai...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<n0h3ad> =]
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-10
<bopnet> Boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<bopnet> Boa noite
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nailsom> Bom dia
<nailsom> olá preciso de ajuda para instalar o jack
<nailsom> No ubuntu 16.04
<nailsom> alguém fala comigo?
<nailsom> Bom dia
<nailsom> Preciso de ajuda
<Geese_Howard> dia
<Geese_Howard> apenas pergunte, se algume
<Geese_Howard> se alguém ligar ou souber, te ajudará
<cach> aí sim, fala aí nailsom, geralmente eu não manjo, mas tem semrpe alguém que consegue ajudar
<nailsom> Finalmente consegui instalar o DROIDCAM em UBUNTU 16.04, mas ainda tem um erro o CHEESE não reconhece (não lista o DROIDCAM nas cameras
<Geese_Howard> algum outro programa abre? como sabe que "instalou"?
<Geese_Howard> foi criado algum device para ela?
<nailsom> imagino que tenho duas formas de resolver uma seria instalar outro programa que reconheça ou fuçar o cheese mas ele é limitado quanto as preferencias
<Geese_Howard> eu tentaria outro programa, tipo skype
<nailsom> ainda nao achei outro programa que faça o mesmo que o chesse
<cach> nailsom, o skype seria uma boa pra pelo menos testar!
<nailsom> certo
<cach> nailsom, inclusive skype, seria bom pra teste de áudio e vídeo
<nailsom> vou tentar o skype pra ver se ele reconhece, mas ele não resolve meu problema
<Geese_Howard> nailsom: de novo, como você sabe que instalou?
<cach> nailsom, é... mas testa, isso te ajuda e alivia um pouco talvez
<Geese_Howard> nailsom: o cheese não reconhecer pode indicar 1) que vc não instalou corretamente ou 2) que você não tem permissão de acesso ao dispositivo (a princípio)
<nailsom> eu rodo o droidcam pelo terminal
<Geese_Howard> e?
<nailsom> pelomenos pelo terminal ele abre
<nailsom> porque eu não teria permissão pelo cheese?
<nailsom> vou reiniciar o pc e já volto
<nailsom> pbrigado por enquanto
<nailsom> Voltei
<nailsom> acho que descobri o problema
<nailsom> meu sistema tá todo bagunçado
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<cach> (: Dia mirqui
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<cach> bleuz
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<nailsom> alguém poderia me ajudar a reorganizar?
<mirqui> reorganizar o que ?
<nailsom> o sistema
<mirqui> ?? que vc fez ?
<nailsom> na tentativa de corrigir o problema entre DROIDCAM e CHEESE acho que fiz alguma caca
<mirqui> se vc instalou algo , desisntala
<nailsom> aparece uma bola vermelha com um risco brando dizendo "contador de pacotes quebrado"
<mirqui> ai não sei se o linux tem ponto de restauração
<mirqui> haaa
<mirqui> faz assim
<nailsom> eu já li que não tem
<nailsom> manda
<mirqui> sudo apt-get install -f
<nailsom> ok
<mirqui> ele quebrou alguns arquivos
<mirqui> depois update
<mirqui> sudo tal tal update
<nailsom> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mirqui> opa , ai não entendo , sou novo no linux
<mirqui> tenta um user mais experiente
<mirqui> hggdh
<mirqui> elfon
<nailsom> de qualquer forma obrigado por ajudar
<mirqui> aedigital
<mirqui> de nada por nada :)
<nailsom> AEDIGITAL "eu grito dseu nome chorandoooo"
<aedigital> mirqui,  oopa
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)
<aedigital> :)
<mirqui> tens como dar uma força para o nailsom ?
<aedigital> dificil
<aedigital> nao conheco bem o funcionamento do sistema  de pacotes do ubuntu
<mirqui> sou novo no linux , ou seja , conheço o básico do básico
<aedigital> eu sou velho em linux, mas novo no uso  de ubuntu
<aedigital> como funciona o sistema de pacotes dele eh um misterio
<mirqui> desinstala e vê no que dá , é uma boa
<aedigital> acho  que nem desinstalar ele  vai conseguir
<mirqui> pelo terminal acho que dá
<aedigital> k
<mirqui> ele tem o nome dop programa
<mirqui> do
<nailsom> eu tenho uma solução boa, basta copiar os arquivos para  o HD do w7  e apelar para o velho e conhecido "Format C:" mas é uma solução que nunca ensina, resolve, mas não ensina
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> afinal vc está no win ou no ubuntu?
<nailsom> fotos videos e documentos digo
<nailsom> no ubuntu
<mirqui> vc está no ubuntu
<mirqui> então tenta sudo nautilus
<nailsom> sim não tenho mais vontade de usar o windows
<mirqui> e acessa a pasta windows dentro do ubuntu
<mirqui> uso o ubuntu e derivados a uns 3 anos
<mirqui> não tenho que me queixar
<mirqui> ontem botei o win para acessar umas fotos do cel de minha mãe
<nailsom> vou copiar meus arquivos para o hd do win7, reinstalar o ubuntu e fazer de novo tudo, passo a passo
<mirqui> o cel é bem antigo , na versão win xp é que ele rodava
<mirqui> então boa sorte :)
<nailsom> obrigado
<nailsom> mas acho que vou voltar com o UBUNTU 14.07 achei ele melhor que o 16.04
<aedigital> olha
<nailsom> olho
<aedigital> quando se esta aprendendo
<aedigital> formatar ensina tb
<aedigital> pelo menos voce aprende, memoriza  a maior parte  dos passos
<aedigital> da sequencia de instalacao
<nailsom> certo
<aedigital> detalhes
<aedigital> claro nao eh o mais recomendado
<aedigital> mas, algo se aprende com  isto tb
<nailsom> não é mesmo muitas vezes a gente não tem a opção de formatar, tem que resolver, mas como sou novo no UBUNTU  não vejo outra saida
<aedigital> yeah
<nailsom> mas vou por o STUDIO 14.04
<mirqui> ubuntu studio é bom
<mirqui> o 16.04 não consegui instalar
<mirqui> não sei se o download estava ruim
<mirqui> sei que não deu
<nailsom> obrigado a todos  pela força e se ainda não tem namorada só falta dois dias pra fazer uma graça consigam uma
<mirqui> ahaha isso é muito bom :)
<aedigital> hahahahaha
<aedigital> toh  fora
<aedigital> :P
<mirqui> ahaha ae , com esse frio , um cobertor de orelhas cai bem :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<lic`at`work>  dadt@dadt  ~  sudo systemctl restart apache2
<lic`at`work> Failed to restart apache2.service: Unit apache2.service failed to load: No such file or directory.
<converge> pobremas
<converge> verifica a syntax do arquivo de config.
<lic`at`work> nao mexi nada no config.. mas antes tinha instalado o nginx mas ja desinstalei
<converge> verifica os logs, de erro principalmente /var/log/apache2
<lic`at`work> nao tem erro nao.. ta vazio o error.log ate pq nao consigo nem iniciar o servico po. tu nao entendeu?
<converge> c nao houver nenhuma config. feita no seu apache, e vc quer apenas q ele funcione, sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2* e dps instala d novo, vai pegar as config. padrões e vai rodar
<converge> cara quer ajudar e eh tratado assim, blz humanidade
<nailsom> Boa tarde
<nailsom> Alguém poderia me ajudar, o CHEESE grava videos sem som
<nailsom> Ubuntu studio
<nailsom> 64bits
<nailsom> hggdh dá uma força aí?
<nailsom> obrigado a todos resolvido o problema
<hggdh> nailsom: ocupado agora. Se cheese grava sem som, então provavelmente teu microfone não está funcionando
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<PASTEL> fgh
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-11
<ubuntu-mate> eae rapaziada blza, preciso reinstalar o grub, estou usando livecd agora
<ubuntu-mate> mas tem um problema meu boot e root estao em partiç~oes diferentes
<ubuntu-mate> sda1=/boot , sda2=swap , sda3=/ (root). como faço pra montar e instalar o grub
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<ubuntu-mate> to ferrado ,nunca mais instalo boot e root em partiç~oes separadas de novo , mo dor de cabeça
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ra_> oi
<barna> olá
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<annakamilla2> oi
<annakamilla2> to com um problema muito esquisito no meu ubuntu
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe o esqusito em duvida
<annakamilla2> desde ontem o meu note tá dando uns erros no login
<annakamilla2> e não consigo mexer a não ser quando dou o reboot nele.
<annakamilla2> fiz atualização nele agora
<annakamilla2> hj o sistema não respondia e o mouse não parava de se mover, desliguei forçado e entrou na tela de login denovo.
<astroo-> d uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<MM79> Olá!
<MM79> Instalei o Ubuntu  em um sistema 32 Bits (compaq CQ40 312BR), mas não parece o menu.
<MM79> Podem me ajudar?
<Guest5213> boa tarde
<Guest5213> alguém usa net virtua?
<Guest5213> gente
<Guest5213> até agora infelizmente não achei nenhum cliente de irc descente para linux
<Guest5213> gostaria de um cliente de irc para linux tão funcional quanto o mIRC para windows
<Guest5213> alguém pode me indicar um
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-06
<XCHAT> Participem da Comunidade
<XCHAT> do Blender
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> alguém sabe em que pasta ficam os ícones do mint?
<Elfon> os ícones com a logo do mint
<rickymoura> boa tarde noite :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest92804> hell
<Guest92804> oi
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-07
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<caralhudo> fala turma
<caralhudo> anybody speaks portuguese
<marquezini> huehue
<marquezini> cara tem alguem nessa sala q ganha dinhero com linux
<marquezini> não sendo aqueles virjão q fica no pc vendo pedo
<marquezini> preciso dumas ideias ae
<LeandroLuiz> tem não
<marquezini> foda mano
<marquezini> me formei na facu esses tempo
<marquezini> moro no sitio, quase mato grosso
<marquezini> pc nem chego aq ainda
<aedigital> vixe
<aedigital> hahahaha
<marquezini> eu queria imigra ta ligado
<marquezini> queria arruma um trampo numa cidade boa
<marquezini> um trampo de futuro numa cidade boa
<marquezini> ta ligado
<aedigital> cara, no brasil
<aedigital> soh tem futuro quem se envolve em algum esquema
<aedigital> trabalhando pura e simplesmente pode esquecer
<marquezini> man, isso tbm..
<aedigital> no maximo que vai conseguir eh uma situacao razoavel
<marquezini> e isso pra mim ta bom mlk
<marquezini> paga as contas e só
<marquezini> o que os cara de sampa pede pra inicia é sacanagem
<marquezini> vinte linguage e cinquenta framework ingles fluente
<aedigital> hahahaha
<marquezini> 10 ano de cartera
<marquezini> va a merda com isso
<marquezini> tenho 27
<marquezini> to com meu diplominha da unip de ciencia da computação
<marquezini> entendo até um pouco de computação por conta propria
<marquezini> unip foi um lixo
<marquezini> agora to perdido
<aedigital> bem, nao posso falar muito sobre isto, nao trabalho na area de informatica
<marquezini> mais abandonado q andarilho em bera de estrada
<LeandroLuiz> qualquer coisa vc pode se prostituir
<LeandroLuiz> já pensou?
<marquezini> ja me falaram
<LeandroLuiz> então
<LeandroLuiz> aí no sitio não deve ter mta prostituição ne?
<LeandroLuiz> aí já tem pouca concorrencia
<marquezini> pode até ce
<marquezini> come a mãe dos meus colega
<marquezini> ou, tua mãe é boa ""
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-09
<marquezini> Ae o/
<aedigital> ae \o
<marquezini> frio bixo
<aedigital> aqui em sp, zona sul ta gostoso
<aedigital> foda eh a chuva que pelo jeito vai vir
<marquezini> to vendo q prefiro janerão msm
<marquezini> aqui nem é frio
<marquezini> to quase no mato grosso
<aedigital> ah sim
<marquezini> mas esfrio viu
<aedigital> janeiro owns
<marquezini> e esse ubuntu ai q falo q vai para
<aedigital> nao to sabendo sobre isto
<marquezini> eu nem gosto de gnome
<aedigital> sei que pararam de usar o unity
<marquezini> a unity vai para
<marquezini> é
<aedigital> anram
<marquezini> se for gnome eu fico com xfce
<aedigital> anram, gosto do xfce tb
<aedigital> xo me ir
<marquezini> mas a unity vai continua na comunidade ctz
<aedigital> fim de expediente
<marquezini> blz man
<marquezini> flws
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<marquezini> ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-10
<marquezini> ae o/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<marcelomauro> .
<marcelomauro> .
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<marcelomauro> boa
<mirqui> blza , quais são as novas :) ?
<marcelomauro> faz muito tempo que não venho aqui
<mirqui> normal , :)
<mirqui> eu tbm venho pouco
<mirqui> vc é brasileiro ?
<marcelomauro> do ceará
<mirqui> haa , do sul :)
<mirqui> é que vem muitos portugueses aqui no ubuntu-br
<mirqui> vc usa ubuntu ?
<marcelomauro> pessoal meio que abandonou isso aqui né. Fiquei surpreso de ainda ver esta lista ao lado.
<marcelomauro> muita gente no telegram
<mirqui> sim
<marcelomauro> uso ubuntu, e debian
<mirqui> estou usando debiam agora
<mirqui> antes usava suse
<marcelomauro> nunca instalei o suse numa máquina real. Só dei umas paqueradas numa vbox
<mirqui> mas irc é tradição
<mirqui> muito bom , recomendo o suse
<mirqui> de fácil instalação , amigavel
<marcelomauro> cara, estou noutra sala aqui de python que tem 1870 usuários. O pessoal do exterior ainda usa muito não é?
<mirqui> agora estou usando o duzeru
<marcelomauro> No Brasil o pessoal nem conhece mais
<mirqui> sou das antigas
<mirqui> estou ficando velho ahaha
<marcelomauro> O que eu estanhei no Suse foi o gerenciador de pacotes. Mas isso por que estou acostumado com o apt da vida
<marcelomauro> heheh, estou na versão 4.2, daqui há pouco sou um software maduro
<mirqui> sim , é mais fácil que o apt
<mirqui> estou na versão 4.9 ahaha
<marcelomauro> por isso não esquecemos do irc
<mirqui> usava o irc como batepapo
<mirqui> antes do msn
<mirqui> antes era o Mirc
<marcelomauro> nossos nicks são registrados. O seu me vem à memoria.
<marcelomauro> Acho incrível que esse sistema se mantenha intacto.
<mirqui> é meio underground
<mirqui> muita gente usa ainda
<marcelomauro> mas eu tive uma duvida sobre o sistema outro dia e vim aqui. Ai me enviaram ao telegram.
<mirqui> sim , muito me socorri aqui
<mirqui> sou usuário novo no linux
<mirqui> faz uns 4 anos que uso
<marcelomauro> linux?
<marcelomauro> Eu uso continuamente desde o ubuntu 6.04
<marcelomauro> antes eu instalava debian (3.2) e  FreeBSD (4.1rc)
<mirqui> ahaha o windows estava ficando muito caro , então troquei
<mirqui> sou usuário final
<mirqui> tentei instalar freebsd , mas não deu
<marcelomauro> ele é mais para servidor.
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> não me arrependo
<marcelomauro> Algumas tentativas de deixá-lo prático para desktop, mas nunca foi o foco da comunidade
<mirqui> sim , tentei usar o pcbsd
<mirqui> mas muito complicado
<marcelomauro> não acho complicado. Mas falta muita coisa ainda para um usuário final.
<mirqui> agora estou usando o duzeru
<marcelomauro> este eu não conheço.
<mirqui> usa debian 8 jessie
<mirqui> uma distro brasileira
<mirqui> por padrão usa o tema numix
<mirqui> mas eu gosto de cinnamon
<mirqui> tenho as duas intrfaces
<mirqui> interfaces
<marcelomauro> eu gosto do mate
<marcelomauro> mas o mate que vem no debian
<marcelomauro> passei daquele vicio de ficar experimentando interfaces e sistemas
<mirqui> é amigavel pq não tem treta na hora de instalar a rede
<marcelomauro> gosto de interfaces clean, que eu sou adaptado e que se pareçam com desktop.
<mirqui> de sistemas uso só suse e ubuntu debian
<mirqui> o suse tem interface xfce
<marcelomauro> eu gosto mesmo do debian/testing
<mirqui> o duzeru tem xfce tbm
<marcelomauro> com mate
<mirqui> prefiro o stable
<mirqui> com cinnamon
<marcelomauro> ai eu faço minha próprias alterações, sem muita frescura gráfica
<marcelomauro> fica show para meu estilo de uso.
<mirqui> sim , , fica bem legal
<marcelomauro> O Suse é rollig release?
<marcelomauro> na verdade é o openSuse né?
<mirqui> não , acho que um tipo de lts
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> está ta 42 stable e tunderwolf para rolling
<mirqui> eu uso a 42
<marcelomauro> Das distro que eu instalei a openSuse foi a mais amigavel depois do ubuntu.
<mirqui> já usei manjaro e fedora
<marcelomauro> Não sei porque é pouco conhecida
<mirqui> sim , muito amigavel , estável e fácil de instalar
<mirqui> ai que tú te engana
<marcelomauro> fedora é legal tb
<mirqui> é bem conhecida a nivel empresarial
<marcelomauro> puts, a maioria dos users usam ubuntu
<mirqui> o fedora é o braço experimental dared hat
<marcelomauro> mas eu falo em relação ao povão
<mirqui> comessei com o ubuntu
<marcelomauro> o foco da Suse é o mundo empresarial
<mirqui> depois mint
<mirqui> sim , o enterprise
<marcelomauro> o mint pra mim é um remake do debian/ubuntu... prefiro ficar com os dois primeiros
<mirqui> e o open suse para o povão
<mirqui> tem um mint debian
<marcelomauro> não vejo muito o povão usar open Suse.
<mirqui> é desconhecimento
<marcelomauro> mint debian... prefiro o debian puro
<marcelomauro> é marketing
<mirqui> o yast é bem fácil de usar
<mirqui> e o zypper tbm
<mirqui> se faz tudo com o cmando zypper
<marcelomauro> quanto a isso acho que devia ter um padrão para todos
<marcelomauro> isso dificulta para o user final
<mirqui> e com o yast como interface gráfica
<mirqui> sim  , verdade
<marcelomauro> era pra existir apenas um install pacote
<marcelomauro> cada  distro se encarregasse de chamar seu gerenciador
<mirqui> o pessoal do telegram
<mirqui> gosta do arch puro
<mirqui> eu como não entendo muito
<mirqui> usei manjaro
<mirqui> bom tbm
<mirqui> só que é rolling
<mirqui> para note é meio cansativo
<marcelomauro> archlinux, geentoo... muito trabalho para istalar. Não vejo motivo.
<mirqui> sim , verdade
<mirqui> e no note , é quase impraticavel
<mirqui> fedora , korora , tbm é legal
<marcelomauro> vc trabalha com TI?
<marcelomauro> ou somente usuario?
<mirqui> só usuário
<mirqui> como te disse , conheci o linux a 4 anos
<mirqui> o windows estava caro de mais para usar
<mirqui> 2 vezes por ano era 220 reais em técnico
<mirqui> desde que conheci o linux , numca mais levei para consertar
<marcelomauro> pra reinstalar?
<marcelomauro> porque vc mesmo não aprendeu a fazer isso?
<mirqui> sim , não tinha um dvd win do caribe
<mirqui> não tinha um dvd pirata
<marcelomauro> eu ainda tenho uma maquina com windows pois preciso para uns aplicativos que são exclusivos
<marcelomauro> mas só uso por acaso. Sistema não me atende.
<mirqui> e da última vez que mandei instalar , veio tudo pirata , com preço de original
<mirqui> mandei em outro técnico
<mirqui> o sistema veio uma tartaruga, perguntei se não ia melhorar
<mirqui> ele disse que era o sistema
<mirqui> ou seja , não me disse nada
<mirqui> eu já tinha visto e baixado uma iso do ubuntu
<mirqui> só não tinha tido coragens de instalar
<mirqui> tentei e gostei
<marcelomauro> o usuário final estranha porque não tem o oficce. Só isso.
<mirqui> o cara me instalou o pacote office , o nero e o win 7 piratex
<mirqui> por 220 reais
<mirqui> eu comprei um dvd no camelo por 5
<mirqui> foi os 5 reais mais mal pagos que paguei ahahaha
<mirqui> uso como descanso de copo
<mirqui> o dinheiro é mais bem empregado agora
<mirqui> nos ajudamos uma apae daqui da cidade
<mirqui> 450 reais dividido em 12 meses , vale bem mais que uma enjanbração com tudo pirata
<marcelomauro> vdd
<mirqui> sem falar que o dvd que comprei do camelo veio premiado com virus
<mirqui> mas não me faz falta
<mirqui> tú é programador ?
<Guest1244> o canal tá bem vivo hoje ;)
<mirqui> ahaha tbm é normal
<mirqui> o pessoal se loga , mas não fala :)
<Guest1244> pois é
<mirqui> e ai , tbm gosta do irc ?
<Guest1244> então, eu entro algumas vezes pra tirar alguma dúvida em algum outro canal..  geralmente programação Python ou algo relacionado a Frameworks Web
<Guest1244> mas agora eu só deixei ligado aqui a semana toda só pra ver o movimento em alguns canais
<Guest1244> pra saber o "grau de suporte" deles.
<mirqui> é que o assunto é offtopic
<mirqui> mas se precisar de ajuda , sempre te ajudam :)
<Guest1244> tb descobri 1 #brasil em outra rede e outro canal cheio de brazucas... legal
<Guest1244> pois é... tem muita gente boa, graças a eles o software livre vai indo bem e melhorando cada vez mais
<mirqui> haa tú é português , não ?
<Guest1244> sou do Rio
<mirqui> não , é que os portugueses é que falam brasucas :)
<Guest1244> kkk
<mirqui> o software livre só não vai melhor por falta de propaganda
<mirqui> eu uso o facebook e twiter para divulgar
<Guest1244> legal
<Guest1244> eu divulgo sempre que posso
<mirqui> eu vejo uma matéria aqui e ali
<mirqui> quando é boa , repasso
<marcelomauro> acho que não só isso. Estamos perdendo terreno. Com a mudança política alguns orgãos overnamentais estão voltando para windows
<marcelomauro> Há tb algumas falhas que eu acho crucial
<marcelomauro> eu trabalho numa escola que usa o linux educacional
<mirqui> sim , e é perda de dinheiro
<marcelomauro> uma distribuição que não tem atualização faz tempo
<Ubuntu-BR> marcelomauro: concordo 100%
<mirqui> soberania
<marcelomauro> tudo é complicado de usar nnela
<mirqui> mas e por que não mudam ?
<marcelomauro> não posso por o ubuntu por causa de uma aplicação que é proprietária e permite o multiterminal
<Ubuntu-BR> o problema do setor público é que as decisões são políticas e muitas vezes corruptos
<marcelomauro> a empresa já fechou, não tem suporte
<mirqui> sim , verdade
<marcelomauro> pra vc ter ideia a distro é baseada no ubuntu 12.04
<marcelomauro> que já não tem suporte
<marcelomauro> e nem se fala em mudar ou atualizar o sistema
<mirqui> baaa
<mirqui> volto a dizer
<marcelomauro> com isso meus alunos criam uma visão errada do linux
<mirqui> e por que não ?
<mirqui> descaso ?
<marcelomauro> e dizem sem pestanejar, por que tem windows em casa, que o bom é o windows
<mirqui> é a visão de antolhos
<mirqui> e o governo mais ajuda
<marcelomauro> na parte administrativa da escola era o mesmo
<marcelomauro> quando a gente chamava o suporte da secretaria de educação eles apenas instalavam o mesmo sistema antigo
<marcelomauro> não sabiam fazer diferente
<mirqui> haa , ai tem
<marcelomauro> Eu que fui instalando o ubuntu
<mirqui> um tecnico não vai saber instalar um sistema ?
<marcelomauro> o pessoal do financeiro nem conseguia mais acessar o banco por causa de problemas no sistema antigo
<marcelomauro> que técnico?
<marcelomauro> eu me perguntava
<mirqui> o que faz a manutenção dos pcs da escola
<marcelomauro> nos computadores dos alunos eu não posso fazer muita coisa por causa do sistema multiterminal la
<marcelomauro> mas nas maquinas administrativas aos poucos fui atualizado tudo
<mirqui> mas é por conveniencia
<marcelomauro> e o pessoal não tem mais problema
<marcelomauro> tou é com medo de ser chamado atenção
<mirqui> pq a ms , deve se juntar ao governo
<mirqui> mas é assim , o que vale mais a pena ?
<mirqui> ter um sistema , próprio , atualizado e de graça?
<mirqui> pagando só por manutenção
<mirqui> ou ter que pagar roylties todo mês ?
<marcelomauro> Ai com um sistema desatualizado, todo mundo diz que não presta
<mirqui> sim , pq tem o preço das licenças
<marcelomauro> então vamos trocar
<mirqui> sim , mas um sistema atualizado
<mirqui> não tem desculpa
<mirqui> quando vc acha
<mirqui> que o governo paga por ano de licenças windows /office ?
<mirqui> em uma repartição só , digamos com 100 máquinas ?
<ArchDebian> marcelomauro: vai ver que nem instalavam, talvez só copiavam uma imagem gerada em um hd
<marcelomauro> por ai
<mirqui> vou tomar café , volto logo :)
<ArchDebian> acho que o Linux, se não tiver uma empresa para pegar pesado, vai ficar só no uso de especialistas técnicos...
<mirqui> é por máquinas
<marcelomauro> cara uma pessoa chegar e dizer que o sistema da MS é bom... se eu passar 5 dias sem ligar meu computador com windows, quando eu ligo são horas para ele se estabilizar
<mirqui> 300 reais por pc , acho que uns 30 reais corporativo
<marcelomauro> nao é so isso nao
<mirqui> imagina isso vezes um município ?
<mirqui> um banco inteiro ?
<mirqui> um hospital
<mirqui> uma secretaria
<marcelomauro> Agora o que vão gastar pra por windows não vai ser barato, pois as maquina que tem lá todas rodam um umbutu 16.04... mas não aguentam o windows pesado não. Vão precisar renovar toda as maquinas
<marcelomauro> pense no dnheiro
<marcelomauro> digitando rápido... desculpe os erros
<mirqui> sendo que software livre é livre de roysties
<mirqui> licenças
<mirqui> vou tomAR CAFÉ , VOLTO LOGO
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<marcelomauro> astroo, que saudade!
<marcelomauro> astroo-, que saudade!
<astroo-> ola
<marcelomauro> astroo-,
<marcelomauro> astroo-, fala ai
<marcelomauro> kkkkk
<astroo-> le o privado
<marcelomauro> kkk
#ubuntu-br 2018-06-05
<samwilliam> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Fedora release 28 (Twenty Eight) • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7500 CPU @ 3.40GHz (3.70GHz) • Memory: Physical: 15.2 GiB Total (12.1 GiB Free) Swap: 11.7 GiB Total (11.7 GiB Free) • Storage: 364.3 GB / 526.4 GB (162.1 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 630 @ Intel Corporation Intel Kaby Lake Host Bridge • Uptime: 23h 56m 12s
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-06-10
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<ruffleS> boa tarde. alguém aí com placa de vídeo optimus?
#ubuntu-br 2019-06-08
<incruiser> Aloha galera
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-02
<Celso> Bom dia!
<denisbr> Irssi 1.2.2 (20190829) - https://irssi.org
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-03
<Celso> Boa tarde!
<denisbr> Celso: Fala Jovem
<Celso> denisbr: opa
<Celso> tudo bem omi?
<denisbr> Celso: tudo certo e por aí ?
<Celso> tomando minha skol
<Celso> agora tá bom d +
<denisbr> Celso: top! Eu estou só no café
<Celso> kkkk
<Celso> daqui a pouco vou de cafe tambem
<denisbr> Celso: Aqui em SC está frio, então o café vai melhor :-)
<Celso> sim
<Celso> apesar que bebo cerveja até como sorvete
<denisbr> Celso: Ah claro, até bebo cerveja no inverno, assim, como tomo café no verão ;-)
<Celso> :)
<denisbr> E aí, se manteve no window maker?
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-04
<Celso> Boa tarde!
<denisbr> Celso: o/
<Celso> :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-05
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-06
<Celso> Bom dia!
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-07
<Celso> Bom dia!
